# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Prsidentielles 2022 - Et si on discutait de qui sera le prochain prsipautant ?

## Jon Shannow

Bonjour,

Alors que la prsidentielle de 2022 n'aura lieu le 10 et 24 avril prochain (sauf COVID ?), la campagne est dj bien lance.
Je vous propose de dbattre courtoisement, ici, des propositions, des "programmes", des changes et autres foires dempoigne verbales entre candidats. 
Bref, le comptoir du caf d'en bas est ouvert  ::): 

Pour commencer, parlons des candidats (enfin ceux qui se sont dclars, ceux qui devraient le faire prochainement, et ceux qui vont essayer de se qualifier via une primaire au sein de leur parti).

Au 12 septembre 2021, 13 candidats ont officiellement dclar leur candidature  llection prsidentielle de 2022 :

- *Franois Asselineau*, 63 ans, de lUnion populaire rpublicaine (UPR). 
- *Marine Le Pen*, 53 ans, du Rassemblement national (RN)
- *Jean-Frdric Poisson*, 58 ans, est le prsident de VIA La voie du peuple.
- *Nicolas Dupont-Aignan*, 60 ans, Debout la France (DLF)
- *Jean-Luc Mlenchon*, 70 ans, La France Insoumise (LFI)
- *Nathalie Arthaud*, 51 ans, Lutte ouvrire (LO).
- *Xavier Bertrand*, 56 ans, Divers droite
- *Jean Lassalle*, 66 ans, Rsistons ! 
- *Fabien Roussel*, 52 ans, Parti communiste franais (PCF).
- *Florian Philippot*, 39 ans, Les Patriotes.
- *Philippe Poutou*, 54 ans, Nouveau parti anticapitaliste (NPA). 
- *Arnaud Montebourg*, 58 ans, Divers gauche. 
- *Anne Hidalgo*, 62 ans, PS. 
- *Georges Kuzmanovic*, 48 ans, ex-LFI
Ensuite ceux qui devraient se dclarer prochainement :


- *Eric Zemmour*, 63 ans, sans parti dclar _( ma connaissance)_
- *Emmanuel Macron*, 43 ans, Prsident sortant (LREM)
Enfin les participants  des primaires : 
Les primaires cologistes 

-*Delphine Batho*, 48 ans (Gnration cologie)
-*Jean-Marc Governatori*, 62 ans (Alliance cologiste indpendante)
-*Yannick Jadot*, 54 ans, Europe cologie Les Verts (EELV)
-*ric Piolle*, 48 ans (EELV)
-*Sandrine Rousseau*, 49 ans (EELV).
Les primaires "Les Rpublicains"

-*Michel Barnier*, 70 ans (LR)
-*ric Ciotti*, 55 ans (LR)-
-*Philippe Juvin*, 57 ans (LR)
-*Denis Payre*, 58 ans (LR)
-*Valrie Pcresse*, 54 ans (LR).
Et enfin les primaires du PS
Un seul candidat dclar pour le moment : *Stphane Le Foll*, 61 ans.

Voil, vous savez tout des candidats dclars, probables et  lire. Ne reste plus qu' faire son choix, et pour cela... discutons !

Modif : pour supprimer les commentaires en fin de prsentation, afin de les rendre quitables suite  la remarque pertinente de *halaster08*, merci  lui

----------


## el_slapper

le vrai prsipautant, celui de la srie de Canal+, me parait plus comptent  lui seul que tous ceux-l runis, c'est dire  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a galement Georges Kuzmanovic qui a dclar sa candidature.




> Ne reste plus qu' faire son choix, et pour cela... discutons !


Je vois les gouvernements se succder, par contre je ne vois aucun changement dans la politique de la France.
Peu importe qui prendra le pouvoir, a ne changera pas grand chose. (mais j'espre que Macron se fasse dgager, ce serait dprimant d'avoir un second mandat LREM)

----------


## Gunny

Il est intressant de voir que la droite montre des signes de fragmentation, ce qui n'est pas  son habitude pour la prsidentielle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a galement Georges Kuzmanovic qui a dclar sa candidature.


Tu as raison, mais c'est  a que sert se post, il est appel  voluer. Nul doute que certains vont se retirer, d'autres vont venir. 




> Je vois les gouvernements se succder, par contre je ne vois aucun changement dans la politique de la France.
> Peu importe qui prendra le pouvoir, a ne changera pas grand chose. (mais j'espre que Macron se fasse dgager, ce serait dprimant d'avoir un second mandat LREM)


Je suis d'accord avec toi. N'empche que je pense que cette campagne va tre assez diffrente des prcdentes, justement parce que depuis Sarkozy, on ne voit pas d'volution, et j'ai l'impression qu'on a fait le tour.
Je m'explique. En 2007, Sarkozy s'est prsent comme le changement aprs les "vieux de la vieille", Mitterrand puis Chirac. Lui arrivait, plein d'ardeur et de volont, et tout allait changer. Au final, il n'a rien chang du tout. 
En 2012, c'est Hollande qui reprsentait ce changement. 2008 tait pass par l, et la dfiance vis  vis des banques taient au plus haut, rsultat "Mon ennemi est la finance" a fait mouche. Mais l encore, dception. 
En 2017, Macron arrive. Il est jeune, il est dynamique et volontaire, et les gens oublient (enfin on arrive  leur faire oublier) que c'est un banquier, qu'il a t conseiller financier puis ministre des finances de Hollande et se fait lire. Mais, l encore, grosse dception. Son mandat s'avre tre une catastrophe.

Du coup, qui pour 2022 ? Pas vident.

----------


## halaster08

> Voil, vous savez tout des candidats dclars, probables et  lire. Ne reste plus qu' faire son choix, et pour cela... discutons !


Merci pour le travail de listing mais je le trouve un peu orient ou pas quitable:
Pour certains du prcise des mises en examen, pas pour tous, pour certains tu prcise les derniers score, pas pour tous

----------


## virginieh

> Je vois les gouvernements se succder, par contre je ne vois aucun changement dans la politique de la France.
> Peu importe qui prendra le pouvoir, a ne changera pas grand chose. (mais j'espre que Macron se fasse dgager, ce serait dprimant d'avoir un second mandat LREM)


Parce que tous les candidats ou presque ont le mme profil : ils ont fait grosso modo les mmes tudes, frquentent les mmes personnes, ect ... Il n'y aura jamais grande divergence entre eux. 

Comme en plus il n'y a aucun prrequis de comptence ou mme de cohrence entre leurs discours et leurs actions. Et qu'ils n'ont que trs trs rarement  rendre des compte quand ils ont fait n'importe quoi ce n'est pas prs de s'arranger.Qu'en plus ils peuvent filtrer facilement les candidatures puisqu'elles fonctionnent sur le principe de cooptation.

Il faudrait avoir un systme qui permette un autre type de filtrage.
Par exemple :
*N'importe qui peut se prsenter comme maire. A la fin de son mandat un vote lui accorde une note en fonction de ses rsultats :
- s'il a plus de la moyenne soit il peut automatiquement renouveler son mandat, soit se prsenter  une lection dpartementale.
- s'il n'a pas eu la moyenne ou s'il se prsente  une lection dpartementale il y a l'lection d'un nouveau maire.
* mme principe aux dpartementales, ceux qui auront selon leur administrs russi leur mandat pourront essayer d'tre lu  un poste rgional ou  l'assemble (europenne ou nationale).
*Avoir au moins 2 mandats diffrents au dessus de maire russi pour pouvoir se prsenter  la prsidentielle.

Bon c'est juste une ide comme a les 2 gros problmes restent l'initialisation, et les exigences de ce systmes qui sont largement trop leves vu le niveau de nos politiques actuels.

----------


## Gunny

> Parce que tous les candidats ou presque ont le mme profil : ils ont fait grosso modo les mmes tudes, frquentent les mmes personnes, ect ... Il n'y aura jamais grande divergence entre eux. 
> 
> Comme en plus il n'y a aucun prrequis de comptence ou mme de cohrence entre leurs discours et leurs actions. Et qu'ils n'ont que trs trs rarement  rendre des compte quand ils ont fait n'importe quoi ce n'est pas prs de s'arranger.Qu'en plus ils peuvent filtrer facilement les candidatures puisqu'elles fonctionnent sur le principe de cooptation.
> 
> Il faudrait avoir un systme qui permette un autre type de filtrage.
> Par exemple :
> *N'importe qui peut se prsenter comme maire. A la fin de son mandat un vote lui accorde une note en fonction de ses rsultats :
> - s'il a plus de la moyenne soit il peut automatiquement renouveler son mandat, soit se prsenter  une lection dpartementale.
> - s'il n'a pas eu la moyenne ou s'il se prsente  une lection dpartementale il y a l'lection d'un nouveau maire.
> ...


Le modle de la Vme rpublique est de toute faon dpass, et l'a t depuis que De Gaulle a quitt le pouvoir. L'lection au suffrage universel direct est sens confrer une lgitimit absolue au prsident, mais dans les faits on se retrouve avec des prsidents voulus par une petite minorit de la population seulement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Merci pour le travail de listing mais je le trouve un peu orient ou pas quitable:
> Pour certains du prcise des mises en examen, pas pour tous, pour certains tu prcise les derniers score, pas pour tous


Merci, et c'est corrig. J'avais rcupr a d'un site, et j'ai pas fait attention qu'il y avait des commentaires de ce genre (j'avais lu en diagonale et cru qu'il ne faisait que prciser le nombre de fois qu'ils s'taient prsents et les derniers scores). Du coup, je n'ai gard que l'ge et le parti.

----------


## halaster08

> Je suis d'accord avec toi. N'empche que je pense que cette campagne va tre assez diffrente des prcdentes, justement parce que depuis Sarkozy, on ne voit pas d'volution, et j'ai l'impression qu'on a fait le tour.
> Je m'explique. En 2007, Sarkozy s'est prsent comme le changement aprs les "vieux de la vieille", Mitterrand puis Chirac. Lui arrivait, plein d'ardeur et de volont, et tout allait changer. Au final, il n'a rien chang du tout. 
> En 2012, c'est Hollande qui reprsentait ce changement. 2008 tait pass par l, et la dfiance vis  vis des banques taient au plus haut, rsultat "Mon ennemi est la finance" a fait mouche. Mais l encore, dception. 
> En 2017, Macron arrive. Il est jeune, il est dynamique et volontaire, et les gens oublient (enfin on arrive  leur faire oublier) que c'est un banquier, qu'il a t conseiller financier puis ministre des finances de Hollande et se fait lire. Mais, l encore, grosse dception. Son mandat s'avre tre une catastrophe.
> 
> Du coup, qui pour 2022 ? Pas vident.


Moi j'ai peur que ce soit l'abstention (et donc Macron VS LePen) qui gagne au premier tour, pour tout ce que tu viens de citer, a fait longtemps qu'on nous prends pour des cons et a risque clairement d'en dmotiv plus d'un a aller voter, ce qui serait certainement au profit de Macron et LePen dont la base lectorale se dplace pour voter.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Moi j'ai peur que ce soit l'abstention (et donc Macron VS LePen) qui gagne au premier tour, pour tout ce que tu viens de citer, a fait longtemps qu'on nous prends pour des cons et a risque clairement d'en dmotiv plus d'un a aller voter, ce qui serait certainement au profit de Macron et LePen dont la base lectorale se dplace pour voter.


L'abstention est effectivement  prendre en compte, et elle risque d'tre record pour une prsidentielle. Tu as parfaitement raison. Maintenant, je ne sais pas si cela profitera plus  Macron, qu' un autre. Il a beaucoup du et cela, mme dans son propre clan. Le risque c'est que les voix des autres (PS, LR, gauche) soit disperses dans plein de candidat. Dj, Bertrand/???, Hidalgo/Montebourg/Le Foll(?), Melenchon/Kuzmanovic/Fabien Roussel

a, a pourrait jouer en sa faveur.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Un sondage donne pour la premire fois ric Zemmour qualifi au second tour de la prsidentielle



> Derrire le chef de l'tat, toujours donn confortablement en tte du premier tour (avec 24  27%), c'est dsormais le toujours non-candidat, ric Zemmour, qui arrive en deuxime position et est ainsi donn au second tour avec 17  18% des intentions de vote. Et ce, quel que soit le nom des candidats sur la ligne de dpart. *L'auteur du Suicide franais (2014, Albin Michel) sduit dsormais 30% des lecteurs de Marine Le Pen en 2017 et 31% de ceux de Franois Fillon*. Donne entre 15 et 16% des intentions de vote, la candidate soutenue par le Rassemblement national continue sa dgringolade. Elle aura perdu 13 points en quatre mois, selon les chiffres du mme institut du mois de juin.
> 
> Au sein de la droite, tous les prtendants sont en baisse : Xavier Bertrand fait toujours la course en tte avec 13% d'intentions de vote (-1) contre 11 pour Valrie Pcresse (-1) et 7 pour Michel Barnier (-1). Le candidat de la France insoumise, Jean-Luc Mlenchon, reperd quant  lui les deux points qu'il avait acquis aprs son dbat face  l'essayiste Eric Zemmour, pour revenir  11%.


La droite ne retrouvera plus jamais un bon type comme Laurent Wauquiez, c'tait le seul rpublicain que je pouvais un peu prs supporter.

Les mdias parlent beaucoup de Zemmour en ce moment :
Zemmour, un prsident  algrien 



> Une version inattendue de Soumission, le roman mlodieux de Houellebecq : avec Zemmour prsident de la France, la France aura son premier prsident d'origine algrienne, un  Algrien  de souche. Il en a les effets de manche, la gnalogie constantinoise, l'histoire mais aussi les tics : Zemmour est colrique, populiste jusqu' en faire une mystique, capable d'un dni souverain et d'une audace homrique, mditerranen, arabe, juif et franais. Comme pour un Algrien, toute cause est pour lui une guerre  faire ou  refaire. On ne pouvait pas rver mieux pour incarner et ancrer, malgr l'ir...


Dupond-Moretti est extrmement impopulaire, il ferait mieux de fermer sa gueule, parce qu' chaque fois qu'il dit quelque chose tout le monde  envie d'tre en dsaccord avec lui :
ric Dupond-Moretti tacle ric Zemmour, le  raciste, ngationniste

----------


## Ryu2000

https://twitter.com/montebourg/statu...45421010857992



> Le retour de la souverainet de la France passera par la supriorit de la loi franaise sur les dcisions europennes.
> 
> #LaRemontada 
> #Prsidentielle2022
> https://presse.l-engagement.org/cpar...uverainete.pdf

----------


## virginieh

C'est triste mais ca sera a nouveau Macron.
Parce que mme s'il a beaucoup du dans son camps, il sera au 2eme tour. (la seule chance que a n'arriverai pas c'est que la droite traditionnelle prsente un candidat assez fort pour rcuprer ceux qui taient rests sur Fillon et les dus de Macron, mais a n'a pas l'air d'tre le cas)
Et aucun des autres candidats ne peut tre crdible face  lui au second tour, soit qu'ils n'ont pas de programme, soit qu'ils vont trop cristalliser contre eux (soit les 2).

----------


## Ryu2000

> (la seule chance que a n'arriverai pas c'est que la droite traditionnelle prsente un candidat assez fort pour rcuprer ceux qui taient rests sur Fillon et les dus de Macron, mais a n'a pas l'air d'tre le cas)


Il est probable qu'une partie importante des fans de Fillon et des dus de Macron votent pour Zemmour.

En parlant de Zemmour, j'ai l'impression que Marion Marchal est en train de dire que Marine ne devrait pas se prsenter :
Le Pen-Zemmour : pour Marchal, il faudra peut-tre,  un moment donn, savoir qui est le mieux plac



> De son ct, la candidate du Rassemblement national a assur dimanche sur BFM TV ne pas tre inquite du tout par une potentielle candidature du polmiste.
> 
> Marion Marchal met les pieds dans le plat. Invite samedi sur CNews, l'ancienne dpute FN du Vaucluse a jug que deux candidatures, celle de Marine Le Pen et celle - potentielle - d'ric Zemmour, compliqueraient une victoire de son camp en 2022. Ce qui est sr c'est que, peut-tre, faudra-t-il se poser la question  un moment donn de savoir qui est le mieux plac, a-t-elle expliqu. Cela la campagne, le temps le diront, mais il est vident qu'en ayant deux candidatures, les choses m'apparaissent un petit peu plus compliques, a soulign la nice de la candidate du RN. Son grand-pre, Jean-Marie Le Pen, tait lui all plus loin, en dclarant au Monde la semaine dernire que *si ric est le candidat du camp national le mieux plac, bien sr, je le soutiendrai*.


Si a fini en second tour Macron VS Zemmour je m'abstiendrai, je cautionne aucun des deux.
Mais de toute faon Zemmour ne peut pas gagner parce qu'il fait plus peur que Marine.

Zemmour bnfice d'une couverture mdiatique digne de celle de Macron pendant la campagne de 2017 :



> https://twitter.com/ADM_Action/statu...09000650477573
> Zemmour est largement sur-represent dans les mdias particulirement @CNEWS @BFMTV 
> 
> Ils n'ont aucun complexe pour imposer pour candidat aux lections une personne condamne plusieurs fois pour incitation  la haine et  qui ne propage que du racisme, qu'ils ont propuls.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ce qui est assez drle, dans tes graphiques, c'est que Macron n'est pas dedans...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron n'est pas dedans...


Peut-tre que Check News est pote avec Macron.
https://twitter.com/CheckNewsfr/stat...39830525120516
Ils doivent se dire que c'est normal qu'il soit surreprsent dans les mdias car il est prsident.

Moi ce qui m'embte dans ces statistiques c'est qu'il n'y a pas Asselineau alors qu'il me semble qu'il est officiellement candidat.

----------


## Gunny

Zemmour c'est du pain bni pour Macron, pas tonnant que les mdias en font toute une caisse. Le Pen ne fait plus assez peur, aprs s'tre fait avoir en 2017, beaucoup s'abstiendront en se disant que c'est kif-kif. Avec Zemmour non seulement tout le monde se mobilisera pour ne pas le laisser passer, mais en plus Macron peut s'afficher en seul rempart contre le racisme/fascisme/etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron peut s'afficher


N'importe quel clampin qui se retrouverait contre Zemmour au second tour aurait la victoire assur (c'est comme avec Marine).
Il faut esprer que personne ne vote Macron et un truc marrant pourrait se produire.  ::P: 

=======
Edit :
a vient de l'UE :


a parle d'Alstom, Arcelor, Pechiney, Lafarge, Alcatel, Engie, etc.

----------


## pmithrandir

J aime bien Montebourg mais son obsession contre l Europe le rend incompatible avec mon vote. 

Faire croire que rien ne peut changer est une escroquerie que mme Mlenchon n  pas os.

Et la suprmatie des lois locales c est rduire l UE  une union douanire... ce qui est la meilleure manire de crer de nouveaux chevaux de Troie au sein de cette union et donc de faciliter les fuites de capitaux et l entre de marchandise moins qualitative.

Et sur les dernires annes, 90% des protections pour les citoyens sont venu de l UE. 

Dans la guerre Chine Russie USA... la France n  pas sa place. On l a vu avec les sous marin.

L Europe est notre seule chance de peser assez pour nous dfendre conomiquement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J aime bien Montebourg mais son obsession contre l Europe le rend incompatible avec mon vote.


Pareil que toi. J'aime bien l'homme, mais aujourd'hui sa candidature, c'est juste "servir la soupe  Macron" en divisant les votes de "gauche".

----------


## Gunny

> J aime bien Montebourg mais son obsession contre l Europe le rend incompatible avec mon vote. 
> 
> Faire croire que rien ne peut changer est une escroquerie que mme Mlenchon n  pas os.
> 
> Et la suprmatie des lois locales c est rduire l UE  une union douanire... ce qui est la meilleure manire de crer de nouveaux chevaux de Troie au sein de cette union et donc de faciliter les fuites de capitaux et l entre de marchandise moins qualitative.
> 
> Et sur les dernires annes, 90% des protections pour les citoyens sont venu de l UE. 
> 
> Dans la guerre Chine Russie USA... la France n  pas sa place. On l a vu avec les sous marin.
> ...


C'est d'autant plus ridicule que la raison pour laquelle l'UE prend des mesures neo-librales c'est parce que... on y lit des politiciens neo-libraux. Le jour o la gauche fait assez de voix pour diriger la France, elle en aura aussi assez pour diriger l'UE. a n'a simplement aucun sens.
Et je pense que c'est aussi vraiment important de dire que malgr tout a l'UE russit quand mme  tre pionnire de la protection des citoyens/consommateurs. Il n'y a simplement aucune autre entit avec ce pouvoir dans le monde qui prend autant de dcisions allant dans ce sens. Je vous invite  suivre la commission europenne sur Facebook ou LinkedIn si vous n'tes pas convaincus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le jour o la gauche fait assez de voix pour diriger la France, elle en aura aussi assez pour diriger l'UE.


a ne fonctionne absolument pas comme a !
Il n'y a dj aucun point entre 2 partis de gauche en France, alors il ne risque pas d'y avoir des points commun entre un parti de gauche Franais et un parti d'une autre nationalit.
Le jour o les 27 nations membre de l'UE auront en mme temps un gouvernement de la mme gauche, il tombera de la neige !
Et il y aura toujours des gens comme Ursula von der Leyen pour faire chier.




> ce qui est la meilleure manire de crer de nouveaux chevaux de Troie au sein de cette union et donc de faciliter les fuites de capitaux et l entre de marchandise moins qualitative.


L'UE favorise dj la fuite des capitaux (voir "Double irlandais et sandwich hollandais") et l'entre des marchandises de merde, vous avez oubliez le TAFTA/CETA ?




> Dans la guerre Chine Russie USA... la France n  pas sa place. On l a vu avec les sous marin.


L'UE ne sert  rien pour nous aider  vendre des sous marins.
Quand est-ce que l'UE nous a aid  vendre du matriel militaire ?
Patrouille maritime : lAllemagne choisit des avions amricains



> *Mais voil que Berlin dcide de fausser la donne en choisissant unilatralement une plateforme amricaine, alors que la France mettait en avant une plateforme de type Falcon (un produit Dassault) ou Airbus*. Quil est donc loin le temps o Florence Parly et son homologie allemande dalors, Ursula von der Leyen, signaient une lettre dintention pour le dveloppement dun avion de patrouille maritime (ctait en avril 2018  Berlin) !


Et rien n'empche la France de sa rapprocher de la Chine ou de la Russie, ce ne sont pas des pays ennemis, on n'a aucune raison d'tre en mauvais terme avec ces pays. ( part la pression US)




> L Europe est notre seule chance de peser assez pour nous dfendre conomiquement.


C'est un dogme que vous rptez, mais il n'y a rien de rel derrire.
Depuis que l'UE existe rien ne s'est amlior.

======
Arnaud Montebourg critique rarement l'UE, et il ne veut ni la quitter, ni la dtruire.
Si il prenait le pouvoir, il demanderait  l'UE si il peut faire son truc, elle l'enverrait se faire foutre et on en parlerait plus.

----------


## virginieh

> Zemmour c'est du pain bni pour Macron, pas tonnant que les mdias en font toute une caisse. Le Pen ne fait plus assez peur, aprs s'tre fait avoir en 2017, beaucoup s'abstiendront en se disant que c'est kif-kif. Avec Zemmour non seulement tout le monde se mobilisera pour ne pas le laisser passer, mais en plus Macron peut s'afficher en seul rempart contre le racisme/fascisme/etc.


Puis en plus il est pas candidat, a pas (encore) parce que ca peu aller vite vu le nombre de vautours qui veulent bouffer  tous les rateliers), mais surtout,  part ses propos racistes, il a pas de programme, ni d'ides

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

En 2017 au second tour, Marine Le Pen avait propos un "accord de gouvernement" avec Nicolas Dupont-Aignan. Bizarrement on l'entend plus lui ?

Je vois bien ces 4 la essayer de bricoler un gouvernement ou faire "ami ami" 

Marine Le Pen 
Nicolas Dupont-Aignan
Florian Philippot
Eric Zemmour

===

En dehors du climat politique actuel, on dirait que les politiques trangers font tous chier macron pour ljecter du pouvoir ?  En mme temps, c'est un moindre mal, si il est ject vu le niveau d'impopularit qu'il ... On a jamais connu pire prsident.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bizarrement on l'entend plus lui ?


Si, si, il est toujours l, il est juste affaiblit comme LR et le RN  cause de Zemmour.
Prsidentielle 2022 : affaibli par Eric Zemmour, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan lance sa campagne




> Je vois bien ces 4 la essayer de bricoler un gouvernement ou faire "ami ami"


Une alliance Marine + Zemmour est impossible. ( la limite au second tour elle pourrait appeller  vter Zemmour)
Par contre une alliance Marion Marchal + Zemmour l il n'y a pas de problme, parce que Marion ne fait parti d'aucun parti.
Zemmour n'a pas besoin d'alliance, il a dj le support des mdias, il apparait sur autant de couvertures de journaux que Macron pendant la campagne de 2017.
Si a se trouve il a les moyens de payer les instituts de sondages. 




> On a jamais connu pire prsident.


Les gens ont dit a a propos de Sarkozy, et d'Hollande avant de le dire  propos de Macron, et ils ont eu raison au moins 2 fois  ::P:  (pour Hollande c'est pas clair, pour faire pire que Sarkozy il faut dj y aller)

----------


## Gunny

> En 2017 au second tour, Marine Le Pen avait propos un "accord de gouvernement" avec Nicolas Dupont-Aignan. Bizarrement on l'entend plus lui ?


Nicolas Dupont-Aignan retrouv abandonn sur une aire dautoroute/

----------


## Ryu2000

Jean Luc Mlenchon critique un peu l'UE :
https://twitter.com/AvecJLM/status/1446468003139309572



> Dans un tweet sur la Pologne, la Commission Europenne (organisme non-lu) affirme que le droit de lUE est  suprieur  aux  dispositions constitutionnelles  des tats.
> 
> @JLMelenchon a raison : cette Europe dtruit les peuples !


Il dit que l'UE est une machine  dtruire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Puis en plus il est pas candidat, a pas (encore) parce que ca peu aller vite vu le nombre de vautours qui veulent bouffer  tous les rateliers), mais surtout,  part ses propos racistes, *il a pas de programme, ni d'ides*


Ben, les derniers Prsidents lus non plus !  :8-): 

@Gunny) Merci pour le lien du Gorafi, c'est toujours trs bien de rire de ces guignols  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Qui sont les candidats  l'lection prsidentielle 2022 ? Consultez notre liste actualise au fil de la campagne



> Depuis le dbut de l'anne, ils sont une quarantaine  s'tre dclars candidats  l'lection prsidentielle 2022. Dcouvrez-en la liste sur cette page, que nous mettons  jour au fil des dclarations, des rsultats des primaires, de l'obtention des parrainages ou du premier tour...

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle 2022 : le pouvoir d'achat domine les autres sujets de campagne



> C'est un classique des prsidentielles qui ne se dment pas : le pouvoir d'achat s'impose peu  peu comme un thme majeur. *La flambe des prix du gaz (+57 % en un an) ou de l'essence (+30 % en un an pour le diesel)* le rend encore plus incisif et inflammable en cette campagne en vue de 2022.
> 
> Selon une tude d'Elabe pour BFMTV publie ce mercredi, le pouvoir d'achat est pour 45 % des Franais le thme le plus dcisif pour choisir un nouveau prsident de la Rpublique ou reconduire le sortant. *En hausse de 4 points en un mois et de 12 points en quatre mois, ce score place le pouvoir d'achat loin devant la scurit (30 %) et l'immigration (27 %).* En juin, c'tait la scurit qui tait au coeur des proccupations des Franais. La question du pouvoir d'achat est plus intense encore dans les communes rurales et les petites agglomrations, ainsi que chez les ouvriers et professions intermdiaires.
> 
> Surtout, malgr les donnes de plusieurs tudes , le sentiment d'une baisse du pouvoir d'achat prdomine depuis 2017 et l'lection d'Emmanuel Macron. *Selon ce sondage, 57 % des Franais estiment que leur pouvoir d'achat a baiss depuis 2017*, contre 17 % considrant qu'il a augment. Au cours des derniers mois, un tiers des Franais indique avoir renonc  des dpenses de loisir (vacances, cinma.) et un quart  des dpenses essentielles (chauffage, alimentation).
> 
> Les Franais s'adaptent et l'excutif doit annoncer dans les prochaines heures des mesures pour amortir la hausse des prix  la pompe. De leur ct, les candidats  la prsidentielle rivalisent de propositions sur le sujet. Le pouvoir d'achat doit tre une  priorit , a estim mercredi matin Jordan Bardella, le prsident du Rassemblement national. Les candidates *Marine Le Pen et Anne Hidalgo plaident pour ramener de 20 %  5,5 % la TVA sur l'essence*, tandis que Jean-Luc Mlenchon veut un blocage des prix et une taxation des profits des multinationales.


Le pouvoir d'achat est un sujet important.

----------


## pmithrandir

Aprs, les chiffres...
Quand je vois "le diesel qui a augment de 30% en un an... ca me fait bondir. On est en plein dans la dmagogie. 

L'anne dernire, on avait des prix historiquement bas parce que personne n'en voulait plus et que les stocks taient pleins.
Si on regarde par rapport  2019... l'augmentation est bien moindre. (9% depuis le 21 oct 2019)
https://carbu.com/france/prixmoyens

----------


## Ryu2000

> On est en plein dans la dmagogie.


Alors effectivement en choisissant la date on peut avoir des pourcentages rigolos.
Par exemple :
- prix d'1L de diesel le 19/10/2018 : 1,52
- prix d'1L de diesel le 15/10/2021 : 1,54
L tout de suite c'est moins impressionnant.

Mais apparemment le prix actuel est un record, je ne crois pas qu'1L de diesel ait dj cout aussi cher.
Carburants : visualisez la hausse des prix de l'essence et du gazole, proches de leur record historique

Aprs je comprend qu'un pourcentage qui a augment peut nerver des gens, moi a me le fait avec la croissance.
Il y a des fous qui arrivent super enthousiaste "_ L'INSEE prvoit une croissance de 6% en 2021, la situation est en train de rapidement s'amliorer, c'est gnial !  J'ai tellement foi en l'avenir c'est incroyable_ " et en fait il n'y a absolument pas de quoi se rjouir, les statistiques de l'INSEE n'ont aucune valeur et la croissance en 2020 tait catastrophique !
Les gens qui pensent que a va bien me dpriment, ils ne se rendent pas compte de la gravit de la situation dans laquelle le monde se trouve.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Alors effectivement en choisissant la date on peut avoir des pourcentages rigolos.
> Par exemple :
> - prix d'1L de diesel le 19/10/2018 : 1,52
> - prix d'1L de diesel le 15/10/2021 : 1,54
> L tout de suite c'est moins impressionnant.
> 
> Mais apparemment le prix actuel est un record, je ne crois pas qu'1L de diesel ait dj cout aussi cher.
> Carburants : visualisez la hausse des prix de l'essence et du gazole, proches de leur record historique
> 
> ...


Le covid a tout simplement drgul TOUS les secteurs : productions , industries, services, administrations ... Cela fout la merde dans les chaines logistiques et d'approvisionnement. Par ricochet les chaines de prod sont aussi en tension.

Les administrations "nagent en plein dlire bureaucratique". J'entends par la que quantits d'actes administratifs ou juridiques officiels s'entassent ... On ne le voit pas nous, par contre j'entendais un chiffre. Dans certaines juridictions le covid a ajout 6  12 mois de retards dans le traitement des litiges ...

Le secteur de la sant souffre galement avec les retards de prise en charge.

Mme le secteur de l'evenementiel souffre encore  entre report ou annulation  cause de protocole trop complexe  respecter.

Retrouver un rythme de croisire va prendre 12  18 mois. Rendez vous en juillet 2023 .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le covid a tout simplement drgul TOUS les secteurs


Avant la pandmie c'tait dj la merde, a a peut-tre lgrement acclr le processus mais au final a ne change pas grand chose.
a fait un bail que l'conomie mondiale se porte mal,  cause des banques, des banques centrales, des excs de la finance, des gouvernements, etc.
La pandmie c'est un lment de plus dans une longue liste.

L'endettement mondial atteint un niveau historique et pourrait dpasser 300 000 Mds$ fin 2021

Le gouvernement essaie de nous rassurer :
L'inflation et les problmes d'approvisionnement vont persister jusqu' la fin 2022



> Les problmes d'approvisionnement qui poussent les prix  la hausse, notamment ceux de l'nergie, vont persister "tout au long de l'anne 2022", a estim mercredi le ministre de l'Economie Bruno Le Maire sur BFMTV.

----------


## CinePhil

> Qui sont les candidats  l'lection prsidentielle 2022 ? Consultez notre liste actualise au fil de la campagne


Eh ben ! Avec une liste pareille d'tatistes liberticides et taxateurs (Denis Payre peut-tre un peu moins que les autres mais il n'aura jamais les 500 signatures ni mme probablement les 250 parrainages pour participer au congrs LR), je ne suis pas prs de remettre les pieds dans un bureau de vote !

 chaque quinquennat, on se dit que a ne peut pas tre pire et finalement on se rend compte que si, c'est possible.
L on en est dj quasiment certain !

----------


## Ryu2000

Zemmour fait des promesses populiste, du coup a me le rend super sympathique.  ::D:  :+1: 
Son discours va parler  plein de gens (la majorit silencieuse j'ai envie de dire  ::P: ) :
Permis  points, 80 km/h : Zemmour dynamite lordre tabli



> La barbe ddouard Philippe, chantre du 80 km/h sur routes, a d virer un peu plus au blanc. Et le dogme tabli selon lequel la vitesse est la mre de tous les dangers, principe dfendu par tous les gouvernements depuis les premires limitations en 1973, affronte son premier coup de tabac. ric Zemmour, invit du Grand Jury LCI-RTL-Le Figaro ce dimanche 24 octobre a, * contre-courant de la bien-pensance tablie, annonc vouloir rapporter certaines limitations de vitesse et supprimer le permis  points, assurant quil ne sert   rien* .
> 
> Mieux encore, *il a dit vouloir remettre en place la limitation  90 km/h sur les routes secondaires et supprimer la limitation de vitesse sur autoroute*. Quant au 30 km/h en ville, il entend ter aux maires le pouvoir de dcider de ces limitations.  Il faut arrter cette chasse  la vitesse, mene par des bobos qui nont pas besoin daller vite puisquils habitent au cur des villes : il faut rtablir le 50 km/h dans toutes les agglomrations , clame-t-il. *Il sest aussi rig contre la chasse au diesel* et les restrictions daccs aux centres-villes avec des arguments entendus sur les ronds-points.


Bon du coup si a fini en second tour Zemmour / Macron, j'envisagerai peut-tre de voter Zemmour au lieu de voter blanc (ce qui revient au mme que s'abstenir), parce qu'elle fait chier cette limitation  80 km/h !
Par contre son histoire de "besoin d'aller vite" c'est une connerie, il suffit de partir plus tt, ensuite les agglomrations ne peuvent plus revenir  50 km/h il y a des zones 30 avec des ralentisseurs mal foutu partout.

La chasse au Diesel vient de l'UE, mais la France applique des taxes spciales qu'elle pourrait baisser si elle le voulait (mais a lui rapporte normment d'argent).
Le diesel coute moins cher dans certains autres pays de l'UE, donc on devrait pouvoir faire quelque chose pour faire baisser le prix du Diesel en France.

==============
Je trouve les rsultats de ce sondage extremement louche :
La scurit, proccupation dterminante pour les Franais dans leur choix de vote



> 


Il y a la plus grand crise conomique de l'histoire de l'humanit qui va arriver et les gens se proccuperaient plus des terroristes et de l'immigration ?
Le chmage qui passe de 34%  11% alors que l'conomie se porte extremement mal, c'est pas cohrent.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Il y a la plus grand crise conomique de l'histoire de l'humanit qui va arriver et les gens se proccuperaient plus des terroristes et de l'immigration ?
> Le chmage qui passe de 34%  11% alors que l'conomie se porte extrmement mal, c'est pas cohrent.


Euh, comment dire... L'effondrement de l'empire romain, en termes de crise conomique, c'tait d'un ordre de grandeur tout autre. Mme la crise de 29 tait plus mchante. L, on a une crisounette.

De toutes faons, les gens s'inquitent pour ce pourquoi ils se sentent concerns, c'est bien plus une histoire de ressenti que de ralit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mme la crise de 29 tait plus mchante. L, on a une crisounette.


Les banques centrales gonflent des bulles depuis des dcennies. Le jour o a explosera ce sera 1000 fois pire que 1929. (le monde entier sera comme l'Allemagne des annes 1920)
Tous les excs qui ont provoqu la crise de 2008 sont toujours en cours. Les marches sont beaucoup trop dconnect de la ralit, au bout d'un moment a finira par se payer.
Les problmes ne font que de s'aggraver, les dettes ne font que grossir, a ne peut pas tenir ternellement, le chteau de carte finira par s'effondrer.

----------


## Ryu2000

Eric Zemmour provoque le malaise chez les Franais juifs



> Le prsident du CRIF a lanc un appel pour quil ny ait  *pas une voix juive*  pour le potentiel candidat  la prsidentielle dont les prises de position ont heurt. Une mise en garde qui peine  trouver cho dans une partie de la base.


1% des Franais sont juifs et le CRIF ne reprsente qu'1 Franais juif sur 6. Donc a ne devrait pas changer grand chose  son score.

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des mdias qui sont en train de dire "Hey, si vous aimiez Fillon vous devriez considrer de voter pour Zemmour !" :
Ces propositions qu'Eric Zemmour emprunte au programme 2017 de Franois Fillon



> Un quart de l'lectorat de Franois Fillon en 2017 se reporterait sur Eric Zemmour s'il tait candidat en 2022. De l'ducation  l'conomie, ils retrouveraient chez le polmiste des mesures identiques  celles dfendues par l'ancien Premier ministre il y a cinq ans.


Un tweet a eu beaucoup de succs :



> https://twitter.com/Nain_Portekoi/st...62910241628163
> Bref l'employe de Bollor  qui un employ de Bollor a tendu un micro pour "changer" avec un employ de Bollor sur une chaine de Bollor viendra ce soir s'expliquer chez un employ de Bollor sur une autre chaine de Bollor.


Et un autre :



> https://twitter.com/Babar_le_Rhino/s...44372789477377
> Flicitations  Bollor pour la mise en scne et aux acteurs pour leur prestation, on y croirait

----------


## Jon Shannow

Anne Hidalgo sera donc la candidate du PS, pourtant elle n'est pas trs populaire, bien au contraire ! (article)


Quant  E. Zemmour, je ne pense pas qu'il se prsentera. C'est juste de lesbroufe. Ce n'est pas la premire "clbrit"  dire qu'il va se prsenter. Il y a d'abord eu Coluche, y a eu Dieudonn, P. Sbastien, je crois mme que F. Lalanne l'avait voqu. Y eu aussi le ralisateur Alexandre Jardin, je crois.
Mais aucun n'a t au bout. 

Aujourd'hui Zemmour sert la soupe  Macron, car temps que l'on parle de Zemmour on ne parle pas des vrais problmes et on oublie les programmes des uns et des autres. Tous les journaleux sont dans "que pensez-vous des derniers propos de Zemmour ?" Rien d'autre de compte, alors mme que ce guignol n'est pas candidat, n'a aucun programme et ne fait que ce qu'il a toujours fait, de la provoc' . ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> elle n'est pas trs populaire


Le PS avait le candidat parfait en 2017 pourtant il a fait un petit score, Anne Hidalgo ne devrait pas faire beaucoup mieux (en 2017 des membres du PS comme Hollande et Valls faisaient campagne pour Macron, a explique en partie pourquoi le score d'Hamon tait anormalement bas).




> Ce n'est pas la premire "clbrit"  dire qu'il va se prsenter.


L a n'a rien  voir.
Apparemment il y a des milliardaires qui possdent des mdias qui l'aident, ce genre de chose ne risquait pas de se produire avec Coluche ou Dieudonn.
Zemmour est soutenu par des mdias, il peut donc faire un gros score et peut-tre mme passer le premier tour.
Il reste 7 mois tout peut encore arriver.

----------


## el_slapper

En outre de ce que dit Ryu2000, Zemmour profite du mme genre de dynamique que Trump en 2016 : il donne une voix  une catgorie de gens qui voit le peu de privilges qu'ils avaient s'effriter, sans compensation. Et il leur offre une voix _sans filtre_, le genre de voix qu'ils pouvaient se permettre dans le temps, et qu'ils ne peuvent plus (moi je trouve a bien, mais il faut se mettre  leur place). Et comme il n'y connait rien en conomie, il sera d'autant plus facile  manipuler par ses gnreux donateurs. Une combinaison qui me fout les jetons grave de chez grave.

----------


## escartefigue

> Il faudrait avoir un systme qui permette un autre type de filtrage.
> Par exemple :
> *N'importe qui peut se prsenter comme maire. A la fin de son mandat un vote lui accorde une note en fonction de ses rsultats :
> - s'il a plus de la moyenne soit il peut automatiquement renouveler son mandat, soit se prsenter  une lection dpartementale.
> - s'il n'a pas eu la moyenne ou s'il se prsente  une lection dpartementale il y a l'lection d'un nouveau maire.
> * mme principe aux dpartementales, ceux qui auront selon leur administrs russi leur mandat pourront essayer d'tre lu  un poste rgional ou  l'assemble (europenne ou nationale).


C'est dj difficile pour les lus de dfendre les projets  long terme et bien plus tentant de faire du visible pour tre rlu, mais l, avec ce genre de systme, on condamnerait  mort tous les projets dont l'chance est au del du mandat.
De plus, le vote est dj une sorte de notation puisqu'il faut obtenir le plus grand nombre de voix




> *Avoir au moins 2 mandats diffrents au dessus de maire russi pour pouvoir se prsenter  la prsidentielle.


D'une part "au dessus de maire" a ne veut rien dire, d'autre part, un bon maire ne fera pas forcment un bon prsident et enfin "_mandats russis_" selon quels critres ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des lecteurs potentiels de Zemmour dans toutes les classes sociales :
Prsidentielle 2022: l'lectorat d'ric Zemmour dissqu par deux tudes



> Une homognit mesure aussi par lIfop. *Lanimateur de tlvision recueille aujourdhui  peu prs autant de voix chez les ouvriers (14%) que chez les cadres et professions intellectuelles suprieures (16%), de mme quil obtient  peu prs le mme score chez les dtenteurs dun 2me cycle (14%) que chez les lecteurs nayant pas le bac*, note cette tude ralise pour la Licra. Dit autrement: une certaine assise lectorale qui contredit lhypothse dune bulle sondagire sur laquelle surferait artificiellement le candidat putatif.


D'aprs un sondage les lecteurs de Zemmour sont proccups par l'immigration, la dlinquance et l'islam :



> Vous trouvez quric Zemmour en fait trop sur lislam et limmigration? Il na, en ralit, aucune raison darrter, tant ces thmatiques impriment au sein de ses lecteurs potentiels. Ils nont pour proccupation que limmigration (75 %) et la dlinquance (51 %)  respectivement 46 points et 24 points au-dessus de la moyenne  inversement, ils naccordent gure dimportance  lenvironnement (12 %) ou aux ingalits sociales (7 %). Ils estiment  96 % que lislam est une menace pour la Rpublique et  98 % quil faut fermer davantage la France sur le plan migratoire, observe la Fondation Jean-Jaurs.


Dans le discours de Zemmour de 2021 on retrouve des choses qui tait dans le discours de Jean-Marie Lepen et de Georges Marchais dans les annes 1980. (ces types avaient anticip des problmes  l'avance)

====
Marine Le Pen est "une femme de gauche en dcalage avec son lectorat", selon Eric Zemmour



> "J'avais t le premier  le dire et  le diagnostiquer: c'est une femme de gauche, tous ses rflexes sont de gauche, elle est en dcalage avec son lectorat. *Elle dit que l'islam est diffrent de l'islamisme*, 67% des Franais pensent le contraire, *elle dit que le 'grand remplacement' n'existe pas*, 67% des Franais pensent le contraire", a assur ric Zemmour  Biarritz ce mardi  propos de Marine Le Pen.
> (...)
> "Pauvre Marine Le Pen, je la plains de devoir parler comme Marlne Schiappa, de parler comme la gauche, de parler comme les fministes", a-t-il insist. "Elle pense comme le tiers le plus  gauche du pays"
> 
> "C'est son problme." Et de conclure : "Elle parle comme la gauche, elle parle comme M. Montebourg, elle parle comme Mme Schiappa, elle parle comme M. Mlenchon, elle essaye de m'agripper sur ma prtendue misogynie. Stupide rflexion, stupide analyse, stupide angle d'attaque, ses lecteurs ne seront pas dupes."


Il est possible que Marine Lepen se prenne une grosse branle en 2022 ( la hauteur de celle du PS en 2017).

====
Il y a un paquet de gens qui en ont marre de la bien-pensance, donc le discours de Zemmour doit faire plaisir  certains.
La socit est all trop loin dans le fminisme hardcore, la propagande LGBT, la promotion de l'immigration, etc, le progressisme est beaucoup trop violent, c'est normal que a entraine une raction.

----------


## Mat.M

> Et comme il n'y connait rien en conomie, il sera d'autant plus facile  manipuler par ses gnreux donateurs. Une combinaison qui me fout les jetons grave de chez grave.


vous avez raison de vous inquiter...concernant les donateurs il n' y pas que cela il y a aussi les gros fonds financiers,les fonds noirs dont nous parle mr Barnier, dont j'ai parl dans le fil de discussion sur l'Aquarius....
les fonds financiers ont tellement de moyens qu'ils peuvent tout croquer l'conomie franaise..

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et comme il n'y connait rien en conomie, il sera d'autant plus facile  manipuler


a m'tonnerait qu'il russisse  faire pire que Macron sur ce point.

----------


## Ryu2000

::vomi::  ::vomi::  ::vomi:: 
Prsidentielle 2022 : les lecteurs de gauche tents par un vote utile pour Macron, selon une tude



> Plus de la moiti des potentiels lecteurs de Yannick Jadot (EELV) et Anne Hidalgo (PS) et *41% des sympathisants LFI envisagent de voter Emmanuel Macron* au premier tour pour faire barrage  l'extrme droite, selon une tude publie par la fondation Jean-Jaurs jeudi 28 octobre.


J'y crois pas du tout  cette tude, de toute faon a ne peut pas finir en Zemmour vs Marine, donc il y aura forcment au moins un finaliste qui ne sera pas "d'extrme droite".
*Si tu prfres le programme d'LFI, tu votes LFI, point.* Il n'y a pas  faire de calcul
Personne ne devrait accorder de l'importance  ce type de sondage, je trouve a anti dmocratique, puisque les partis peuvent payer les instituts.

====
Prsidentielle 2022 : pourquoi Eric Zemmour taxe-t-il Marine Le Pen de "femme de gauche" ?



> En dclarant que Marine Le Pen est de gauche, et donc en se positionnant lui-mme  droite, Eric Zemmour veut conforter une partie de son lectorat, plus bourgeois et ais que celui de la candidate RN. *Selon une enqute Ifop Fiducial pour TF1 et LCI publie le 20 octobre dernier, les artisans et commerants (25%) constitueraient la majorit des lecteurs d'Eric Zemmour (suivis des retraits  18% et des cadres et professions intellectuelles suprieures, employs et ouvriers  15%).* En outre, les catgories aises et les classes moyennes suprieures se porteraient  18% sur Eric Zemmour.  linverse des catgories pauvre (12%) et modeste (15%), plutt acquises donc  Marine Le Pen, qui ralise auprs d'elles des scores de 29 et 24%.

----------


## pmithrandir

https://www.lemonde.fr/actualite-med...0460_3236.html

La manipulation  la louche... on ne s embte mme plus  faire semblant

----------


## Ryu2000

Plantu se moque un peu des antifas (c'est trs courageux de sa part, ils ont un pouvoir de nuance impressionnant, il va se prendre une grosse shitstorm).



> https://twitter.com/plantu/status/1454862574789484550


L'interprtation que je fais du dessin, c'est qu'en foutant la merde les antifas sont contre productif pour leur cause :
 Nantes, des centaines d'antifas s'en prennent  la police en marge d'un meeting de Zemmour



> 650 individus venus manifester contre la venue du polmiste,  l'appel notamment du collectif Nantes rvolte, s'en sont finalement pris violemment aux forces de l'ordre.


Les mdias parlent de cette venement et a fait de la pub pour Zemmour. Plus les antifas seront violent plus a fera de la pub pour Zermmour.

----------


## Escapetiger

En attendant que Eric Zemmour se prsente ou pas, question professionnalisme, srieux, respect et culture, c'est du trs haut niveau avec le journaliste Frdric Tadde sur RT France (ex Russia Today).

J' espre que tous les candidat.e.s passeront chez lui. *



_Interdit d'interdire - Eric Zemmour sur Eric Zemmour_

* [Edit]
Jean-Luc Mlenchon a t le premier invit politique de l'mission il y a un an :



_Interdit d'interdire - Jean-Luc Mlenchon face aux nouvelles frontires_

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est n'importe quoi  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Anne Hidalgo n'aurait pas d laisser le micro de Rachida Dati ouvert
 chaque fois qu'Anne Hidalgo dit quelque chose Rachida Dati essaie de se foutre de sa gueule, a fait pas srieux.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Le modle de la Vme rpublique est de toute faon dpass, et l'a t depuis que De Gaulle a quitt le pouvoir. L'lection au suffrage universel direct est sens confrer une lgitimit absolue au prsident, mais dans les faits on se retrouve avec des prsidents voulus par une petite minorit de la population seulement.


(Bonjour tous) Il me semble qu'il y a une norme diffrence en cette poque et l'actuelle, car entre-temps, on a dcouvert que l'envoi massif et copieusement rpt d'un message permet de modifier la perception de l'humain qui l'entends (mme sans l'couter !  ::aie:: _) et la technique a t dveloppe en mme temps que les entreprises spcialises. On a d'abord appel a "rclame", puis "publicit" et utilis a pour le commerce, et maintenant Finis les petits affichages locaux et difficile  mettre en uvre et  nous la masse. Hourra_! Le peuple est sous contrle_!
Ces messages de conditionnement lourdement rpts fonctionnent trop bien et pour tout le monde (sauf vous, bien sr, vous qui lisez le prsent post.  ::mouarf::  ). Mais que a cote

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

J'entendais sur je ne sais plus quel mdia, Eric Zemmour est en galre pour des parrainages (200 ou 250 au plus) , quand d'autres partis en ont dj 300 voir 400 ...

Chaque candidat , n'a pas moins de lgitimit qu'un autre dans l'obtention de ces parrainages. Qu'il soit de gauche ou d'un autre parti .

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Et sur les dernires annes, 90% des protections pour les citoyens sont venu de l UE.


Ok, mais combien sont des atteintes discrtes  la libert d'expression, comme la possibilit de pnaliser les lanceurs d'alerte (la premire qui me soit venu en tte au moment de la lecture)_?



> L Europe est notre seule chance de peser assez pour nous dfendre conomiquement.


Sauf que l o elle pse le plus, c'est sur notre porte-feuilles et notre sant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et un candidat dclar de plus : E. Zemmour  a fait sa dclaration officielle hier.

Bon, c'tait un secret de polichinelle, il tait devenu vident qu'il irait jusqu'au bout.

Mais,  peine sa vido diffuse, des plaintes volent de toutes parts.
Valrie Trierweller : (https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/divertisse...cid=uxbndlbing)
Yann Barths : (https://www.programme-tv.net/news/tv...deric-zemmour/)

Et il pourrait y en avoir d'autres.

La presse US, elle, le compare  Trump : (https://www.bfmtv.com/international/...111300536.html) en soulignant que, contrairement  l'ancien locataire de la Maison Blanche, Zemmour n'a pas le soutien d'un grand parti politique.

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai not pour ma part qu'a la minute 5.33... lorsqu'il parle de mensonge des lites... c'est sa bouille qu'il montre !

----------


## Ryu2000

> des plaintes volent de toutes parts.


Si a se trouve c'est du fair-use.
La loi est tellement flou qu'avec les bons avocats a peut passer. (Et dans le pire des cas, que peut-il arriver ? Il va devoir retirer la vido ?)
Normalement t'as le droit d'utiliser des extraits qui ne t'appartiennent pas pour faire des vidos.


En tout cas a fait du buzz, comme dans les proverbes "il n'y a pas de mauvaise publicit" / "Qu'on parle de toi en bien ou en mal, peu importe. L'essentiel, c'est qu'on parle de toi !".
Quand on te dit que 15 personnes portent plaintes contre une vido, a te donne envie de regarder la vido.

----------


## Loceka

Et Lassalle vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## halaster08

> Et Lassalle vous en pensez quoi ?


Il a un programme ?
Perso je regarde plus le programme que l'homme sauf casserole rdhibitoire
En terme de casserole Lassalle est apparemment connu pour sa "sympathie" et son insistance envers le sexe oppos du coup c'est pas loin d'tre rdhibitoire pour moi. Au niveau du programme j'avoue que je ne l'ai rarement entendu le mettre en avant donc j'en connais pas grand chose, sachant qu'il se positionne lui mme plutt a droite, c'est a priori pas ma tasse de th.

En rsum: aucun intrt pour ce candidat

----------


## Ryu2000

Rsistons - Notre Projet



> Nos valeurs
> Rsistons ! pour faire revivre chaque parcelle de notre territoire
> couter tous les Franais pour porter leur parole au cur de nos institutions.Maintenir les services de proximit et les remettre en place quand ils ont disparu.Permettre  tous les ges de la vie de trouver pleinement leur place dans la socit.Revitaliser petit commerce de proximit et artisanat dans les campagnes, les banlieues, les villes.Valoriser les produits issus de lagriculture franaise dans sa diversit.
> Programme 2017


Je trouve que c'est un des meilleurs candidats, il n'est pas corrompu comme les gens des gros partis (PS, UMP, LREM, etc).
Beaucoup des politiciens Franais vivent dans une bulle, ils sont dconnects de la ralit, ce n'est pas son cas. Lui c'est quelqu'un du monde rel.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et Lassalle vous en pensez quoi ?


Ben, quand on comprendra ce qu'il dit, peut-tre qu'on pourra se faire une opinion  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Si a se trouve c'est du fair-use.
> La loi est tellement flou qu'avec les bons avocats a peut passer. (Et dans le pire des cas, que peut-il arriver ? Il va devoir retirer la vido ?)
> Normalement t'as le droit d'utiliser des extraits qui ne t'appartiennent pas pour faire des vidos.
> 
> En tout cas a fait du buzz, comme dans les proverbes "il n'y a pas de mauvaise publicit" / "Qu'on parle de toi en bien ou en mal, peu importe. L'essentiel, c'est qu'on parle de toi !".
> Quand on te dit que 15 personnes portent plaintes contre une vido, a te donne envie de regarder la vido.





> J'ai not pour ma part qu'a la minute 5.33... lorsqu'il parle de mensonge des lites... c'est sa bouille qu'il montre !


Eric Zemmour a des racines :

> algrienne
> berbre
> juive 

C'est "le candidat tranger" le plus francophile de tous . On lui reproche de dire "La France d'abord , les affaires trangres aprs"  ::koi::  ? Venez en Belgique (en Flandre) NVA et Vlaams Belang tiennent le mme discours (on va enlever le volet nationaliste et indpendantiste). Allez en Australie, au Canada, en NZ , au Japon , aux USA , en Chine, en Russie, les gouvernants locaux tiennent dj ce discours. 

Rien de choquant , ni rprhensible la dedans  ::?: 

Pourquoi la France devrait ne pas le faire ? Et se faire bouffer/marcher sur les pieds ?

On pourrait voter "Voter Macron", "Voter Zemmour" , "Voter Mlenchon", tartampion, bidule ... l'un n'est pas moins lgitime que l'autre.

Puis bon , quand on voit comment ce candidat est malmen ... C'est cracher  la figure de son lectorat ... Les 15  20% de votants potentiels ne sont pas moins lgitimes que le PC, ou LFI ou LREM ... 




> Ben, quand on comprendra ce qu'il dit, peut-tre qu'on pourra se faire une opinion


[mode accent du sud ouest on]

Il veeeuuut aoune frinsse jouayeuse .  ::aie:: 

[mode accent du sud ouest off/]

----------


## captain_mich

> Si a se trouve c'est du fair-use.
> La loi est tellement flou qu'avec les bons avocats a peut passer. (Et dans le pire des cas, que peut-il arriver ? Il va devoir retirer la vido ?)
> Normalement t'as le droit d'utiliser des extraits qui ne t'appartiennent pas pour faire des vidos.


Le fair-use, c'est aux tats-Unis.
En France, on peut utiliser des extraits pour faire de la critique ou de l'analyse, pas pour faire de la comm' ou de la pub

----------


## Ryu2000

> > algrienne


En 1870 il y a eu le dcret Crmieux qui a donn la nationalit Franaise  tous les algriens juifs.
C'est pour a que la famille de Zemmour est devenue Franaise.




> Puis bon , quand on voit comment ce candidat est malmen ...


Je trouve que a va, ok il a t condamn plusieurs fois, mais il a toujours accs aux mdias.
Compar  ce que subit Dieudonn c'est rien du tout.

Zemmour tiens des propos illgaux donc c'est normal qu'il se fasse juger.
Le type n'aime vraiment pas l'islam et a lui fait dire de la merde.




> Le fair-use, c'est aux tats-Unis.


Ah ouais, en France sans autorisation a ne passe pas.

ric Zemmour a-t-il le droit d'utiliser des images de films et d'interviews dans sa vido de candidature ?



> Contact, le porte-parole d'ric Zemmour fait valoir le droit dit "de courte citation" et prcise que "pour le reste, les droits sont grs ou en cours de l'tre". Mais l encore, cet argument risque de ne pas tre recevable. "Il y a deux conditions" pour faire appliquer cette exception, explique Camille Mogan : la dure de la vido, "il faut qu'elle soit trs courte", mais aussi sa vise puisque la reproduction doit tre faite  des fins "d'information, scientifiques, pdagogiques ou encore critiques". Or, un film de propagande politique relve de la communication commerciale. Interrog  ce sujet dans le 20H de TF1, ric Zemmour dcrit des "querelles de juristes". "Moi je ne moccupe pas de cela."
> 
> La seule exception qui pourrait entrer en jeu concerne les uvres tombes dans le domaine public puisque "le droit d'auteur s'teint 70 ans aprs la mort de l'auteur". Mais ce n'est pas le cas pour les extraits diffuss dans le clip de campagne en question.
> 
> "Ce clip est un cas d'cole pour tudiants en droit", commente un autre avocat auprs de France Inter. Sur les rseaux sociaux, beaucoup pointent un certain amateurisme. D'autres se demandent s'il ne s'agit pas en ralit d'une nime manuvre politique pour apporter du grain  moudre au discours du candidat sur "les lites, les bien-pensants, les journalistes".


======
Ce qui me drange le plus avec cette lection, c'est que d'aprs les instituts de sondages Macron devrait arriver en tte du premier tour.
Sans truquer les lections je ne vois pas comment a peut tre possible.
Les gens qui votent Macron au premier tour ne peuvent pas tre si nombreux. J'ai du mal  croire qu'ils reprsentent 15% des inscrits.

Enfin bon tant pis, de toute faon on a toujours des mauvais prsidents.
En cas de second tour Macron vs Zemmour, j'espre que le taux d'abstention + vote blanc, battra des records.

Comme a quoi qu'il arrive le futur prsident saura qu'il n'est pas populaire.
a craint quand a fait comme Chirac en 2002 ou Macron en 2017, les types font des scores normes et pensent qu'ils sont super lgitime.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce qui me drange le plus avec cette lection, c'est que d'aprs les instituts de sondages Macron devrait arriver en tte du premier tour.
> Sans truquer les lections je ne vois pas comment a peut tre possible.
> Les gens qui votent Macron au premier tour ne peuvent pas tre si nombreux. J'ai du mal  croire qu'ils reprsentent 15% des inscrits.


Beuh la droite c'est pas terrible, la gauche c'est catastrophique
Donc si tu veux pas voter Zemmour ou Lepen tu as pas beaucoup de choix...

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, c'est parce que tu penses que ta vision du monde est exaustive. Et malgr les mutiples personnes qui te montrent que nous ne sommes pas d'accord, tu n'y crois pas.

Macron est si haut pour deux raisons simples : 
 - il est l'un des 2 pro europe du scrutain avec jadot Et ne t'en dplaise, l'europe, l'euro, etc... ont encore un soutien important dans la population. donc ce bloc se divise en 2 parties, macron prenant la plus grande avec sa position centriste.
 - il incarne la continuit. On le connait, ses dfauts et ses qualits. Donc avec lui, pas de surprises, ni bonnes ni mauvaises  attendre... c'est rassurant d'une certaine manire.

Qu'il rassemble 25-30% de la population avec cela me semble donc logique.

Que ca soit souhaitable, c'est une autre questions, mais il faut bien avouer qu'il n y a personnes qui merge qui lui mangerait ce socle electoral.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Ce qui me drange le plus avec cette lection, c'est que d'aprs les instituts de sondages Macron devrait arriver en tte du premier tour.
> Sans truquer les lections je ne vois pas comment a peut tre possible.
> Les gens qui votent Macron au premier tour ne peuvent pas tre si nombreux. J'ai du mal  croire qu'ils reprsentent 15% des inscrits.


En 2017, on avait macron ministre, a qui on doit dj la loi travaille et le renouveau de la violence policire avec nuit debout et compagnie. Pourtant macron tait dj en premier, quand t'as 70 ans c'est pas le genre d'argument qui te touche. De mme si t'es riche. Et vu qu'en plus beaucoup de gens vont faire le jeu du "vote utile", il va arriver en tte du premier tout sans aucun doutes. La gauche s'est autodtruite, la droite fait la course vers le fascisme, le mec vendu comme de centre parait forcement modr. Et il ne faut pas ngliger le manque d'esprit politique dans le pays, j'ai quand mme du faire des cours a des polytechniciens leur expliquer la diffrence entre la gauche et la droite, c'est dsolant.

----------


## micka132

> [...]la droite fait la course vers le fascisme, [...] Et il ne faut pas ngliger le manque d'esprit politique dans le pays, j'ai quand mme du faire des cours a des polytechniciens leur expliquer la diffrence entre la gauche et la droite, c'est dsolant.


J'ai bien rit.
Je ne sais pas ce que tu donnes comme dfinition mais elle me semble sacrment nulle si tu estimes qu'en ce moment la droite fait la course vers le fascisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu as pas beaucoup de choix...


Quoi ?!
Mais il y a Nathalie Arthaud, il y a Philippe Poutou, il y a Fabien Roussel, il y a mme Arnaud Montebourg.
Il y a plein de candidats plus intressants que Macron

Les vieux lecteurs historiques du PS votent LREM maintenant ?
Remarque c'est jouable,  cause de la tlvision numrique ils ont t expos  BFM TV et CNews, a fait des dgts.  ::(: 

On vient de voir que pendant 5 ans il n'a fait que de la merde, il y a eu des tonnes de scandales, il n'a pas arrt de dire des conneries. (a allait tellement vite que personne ne pouvait suivre)




> - il incarne la continuit. On le connait, ses dfauts et ses qualits. Donc avec lui, pas de surprises, ni bonnes ni mauvaises  attendre... c'est rassurant d'une certaine manire.


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
Si Macron passe une seconde fois il va y aller  fond, il va dtruire la France encore plus vite. Il va brader encore plus de grandes entreprises Franaises aux USA.

Dj  un moment il a hsit pour le faire pendant son quinquennat :
Macron nigmatique sur 2022 : "Peut-tre que je devrais faire des choses qui m'empcheront d'tre candidat"



> Emmanuel Macron sur 2022 :  Peut tre que je ne pourrai pas tre candidat. *Peut tre que je devrai faire des choses dans la dernire anne, dans les derniers mois, dures parce que les circonstances lexigeront et qui rendront impossible le fait que je puisse tre candidat.*





> Qu'il rassemble 25-30% de la population avec cela me semble donc logique.


Non mais il ne faut pas exagrer non plus
C'est impossible qu'1 Franais sur 4 tolre Macron.




> - il est l'un des 2 pro europe du scrutain avec jadot


Ce n'est pas vrai. Le PS et LR sont galement  fond pro UE.
En dehors de l'UPR il n'y a pas beaucoup de critique de l'UE. (Un petit peu chez Debout la France et chez Les Patriotes)




> En 2017, on avait macron ministre, a qui on doit dj la loi travaille et le renouveau de la violence policire avec nuit debout et compagnie. Pourtant macron tait dj en premier


Pour rappel, en 2017 :
- Tous les mdias et les instituts de sondages taient  fond derrire Macron (en mme temps il tait soutenu par des milliards comme Drahi)
- Fillon a subit un acharnement judiciaire, policier, mdiatique, pile pendant la campagne (mais il a quand mme fini trs proche du second tour)
- Les mdias taient relativement sympa avec le FN (ce qui est super trange, parce que d'habitude ils s'en prennent plein la gueule)
- Les cadres du PS soutenaient Macron au lieu de soutenir Hamon
- Bayrou s'est alli  lui (c'est toujours 4 voix de gagn)
- Il faisait parti d'un rseau puissant (Jacques Attali, Alain Minc, etc)

====
Je suis dprim  imaginer Macron au second tour. C'est horrible  ::(: 
Il y a clairement un problme avec notre dmocratie.  ::pleure:: 

Je vais essayer la pense positive : si Macron est rlu a pourrait pousser le peuple a faire une rvolution.
Avec Macron au pouvoir les annes 2022-2027 vont tre trs difficile. Le peuple sera dsespr.

----------


## seedbarrett

> J'ai bien rit.
> Je ne sais pas ce que tu donnes comme dfinition mais elle me semble sacrment nulle si tu estimes qu'en ce moment la droite fait la course vers le fascisme.


Le petit chri de la droite, j'ai nomm EZ, se revendique fan de ptain, veut faire une "rvolution ractionnaire", et j'en passe. Voil diffrents points d'aprs Umberto Eco, sociologue italien spcialis dans le fascisme, a pu isoler en 1995 :
- le culte de la tradition
- refus de la modernit
- culte de l'action, et non de la rflexion
- condamnation de tout dsaccord 
- xnophobie
- populisme
- haine de la paix
- mpris des faibles
- culte de l'hrosme 
- machisme
- ngation de la dmocratie > culte du chef
- novlangue 

source

Le truc, c'est qu'on a pas besoin de cocher toutes les cases pour y entrer. Et oui, le discours politique a droite est en train de glisser l dedans, et  grande vitesse. Combien de cases peut on dj cocher avec notre extrme droite ? Et c'est marrant, il y a qu'en France qu'on appelle les facho "polmistes" il semblerait. Et puis bon, c'est pas comme le le Zob assumait d'avoir ces ides. 
Et quelle insulte quand mme de la part d'un ptainiste de se prendre pour de gaulle, c'est insulter l'histoire. Je ne comprends mme pas devoir expliquer a sur un forum ou normalement nous sommes entre personnes qui ayant t  l'cole, et donc en cours d'histoire. 




> Pour rappel, en 2017 :
> - Tous les mdias et les instituts de sondages taient  fond derrire Macron (en mme temps il tait soutenu par des milliards comme Drahi)
> - Fillon a subit un acharnement judiciaire, policier, mdiatique, pile pendant la campagne (mais il a quand mme fini trs proche du second tour)
> - Les mdias taient relativement sympa avec le FN (ce qui est super trange, parce que d'habitude ils s'en prennent plein la gueule)
> - Les cadres du PS soutenaient Macron au lieu de soutenir Hamon
> - Bayrou s'est alli  lui (c'est toujours 4 voix de gagn)
> - Il faisait parti d'un rseau puissant (Jacques Attali, Alain Minc, etc)


Et aujourd'hui a parle toujours que de macron et du zob :
- Soutenu par des milliardaires diffrents
- L'opposition n'existe plus parce que LREM a bouff a tous les ratteliers
- Les mdias parle H24 d'un fasciste (voir ci dessus)
- Et quand on parle du reste c'est toujours pour tourner au ridicule, exemple les woke recemment, terme que personne n'arrive  dfinir qui remplace islamo-gachiste, ou judo bolchevique en son temps. Mention spciale pour "droitdel'hommiste" parce que se faire insulter de quelqu'un respectant les droits de l'homme c'est dingue

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le petit chri de la droite


La droite traditionnel c'est LR, LREM, etc.
Zemmour comme Trump montrent qu'ils ne sont pas comme les rpublicains.

Dire que la droite tend vers le fascisme a voudrait dire que LR et LREM glissent aussi dans le fascisme.
Pour l'instant LR et LREM restent plus soft, ils sont encore rpublicain  fond.

Zemmour, vive la Rpublique et surtout, vive la France : l'ultrason maurassien



> Hirarchiser la France et la Rpublique (avec ce Et surtout) sentend pour une vision purement historique : sur 1000 ans, la France na t rpublicaine que 160 ans  peu prs. Mais selon le code du discours politique, cest un ultrason maurassien, anti-rpublicain, un clin dil anti-gueuses qui veut dire que les valeurs rpublicaines sont secondaires, accessoires. Que le ptainisme vident dric Zemmour ait pu faire son succs ces dernires semaines et que ce qui le plombe aujourdhui soit un doigt dhonneur, ou simplement un amateurisme criant, souligne une vrit difiante : pour une partie de la droite ractionnaire franaise, le vernis rpublicain qui date de 1945 est bien friable, bien fragile.


Cela dit c'est vrai qu'on peut trouver des discours anti migrant et anti islam chez LREM.
"L'Islam est en crise" : la phrase d'Emmanuel Macron passe mal dans le monde musulman



> C'est bien cette formule, "l'Islam est en crise", qui suscite encore aujourd'hui dans le monde musulman le plus de rprobation, de "colre", mme selon Caroline Hayek du quotidien libanais L'Orient-Le Jour. La journaliste cite en tout premier lieu la raction de la plus influente institution de l'Islam sunnite, l'universit Al-Azhar du Caire, selon qui les propos d'Emmanuel Macron sont "racistes, de nature  enflammer les sentiments de deux milliards de musulmans  travers le monde". Al-Azhar, qui a toujours clairement ces dernires annes condamn le terrorisme justifi au nom du djihad, elle ne rejoint pas le prsident franais dans sa nouvelle bataille contre ce qu'il qualifie de "sparatisme islamiste"... mais qui n'est selon de nombreux titres de presse que j'ai pu consulter qu'une manire, une fois de plus de rduire l'Islam et ses millions de fidles  une gnralit vite bauche,  ces mmes "*amalgames*" que le prsident franais prtend combattre.


La politique de Macron sur l'immigration remise en cause par une dpute LREM



> Des mots rares, dans une priode o limmigration a pris une place de premier plan dans la pr-campagne prsidentielle, souvent de manire caricaturale ou excessive. Surtout, lorsquils manent de deux dputs pas franchement hostiles au prsident de la Rpublique, mais qui viennent mettre  mal ses principales mesures prises en matire de lutte contre limmigration.


C'est bizarre que l'immigration soit un sujet si important dans cette campagne, les politiciens devraient plutt travailler pour faire revenir des industries en France.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> la droite fait la course vers le fascisme


Mais, on a dj un fasciste  l'lyse. Il suffit de prendre la liste que tu mets et de constater ce que a donne pour Macron
- le culte de la tradition : OUI
- refus de la modernit  : NON
- culte de l'action, et non de la rflexion : OUI
- condamnation de tout dsaccord : OUI
- xnophobie : NON (enfin il le fait en sous-marin)
- populisme : OUI
- haine de la paix : Pas vident
- mpris des faibles : OUI OUI OUI
- culte de l'hrosme : OUI
- machisme : BOF
- ngation de la dmocratie > culte du chef :  OUI et mme re OUI
- novlangue : OUIIIIIIII

Je vous laisse la conclusion

----------


## micka132

> Mais, on a dj un fasciste  l'lyse. Il suffit de prendre la liste que tu mets et de constater ce que a donne pour Macron


Merci, je n'aurais pas mieux dit.
Mais honntement ce genre de liste a ne veut rien dire, tu peux trs bien faire rentrer dedans des communistes.
Pour moi ce qui disqualifie Zemmour pour le titre de fasciste c'est simplement son apptit pour le dbat qui est un lment fondamental aux dmocraties et qui est pourtant terriblement dficitaire chez nous.
L'explication est justement le recours systmatique  tout un tas de qualificatif jug nausabond ds lors que l'on touche  certaine thmatique. Le fascisme tant un peu fourre tout c'est le plus simple  utiliser. D'ailleurs pour les antifa, a doit se situer juste  droite de Mlanchon.

----------


## Invit

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire, si la France tait un tat faciste tu n'aurais pas accs  ce forum pour le critiquer.

----------


## Mat.M

> Pourquoi la France devrait ne pas le faire ? Et se faire bouffer/marcher sur les pieds ?
> On pourrait voter "Voter Macr


je veux bien que l'on se fasse marcher sur les pieds mais au risque d'avoir rien compris , par qui se fait on marcher sur les pieds ?

----------


## halaster08

> - xnophobie : NON (enfin il le fait en sous-marin)
> - machisme : BOF


- xnophobie : coup de couteau dans les tentes de migrants, refus d'accoster aux bateaux des ONG qui rcupre les migrants qui se noient en mditerrane, moi je lui mettrais au moins la moiti des points dans la xnophobie. 
- machisme : Darmanin, accus au minimum d'avoir ngocier des faveurs sexuelles en change d'autre faveurs (accs a des logements sociaux ...) , nomm ministre de l'intrieur,  lutte contre les violences faites aux femmes nomme grande cause de quinquennat mais sans aucun moyen derrire, manifestation fministe violemment rprime (comme toutes les manifs mais quand mme), parit affiche mais tout les poste cl occup par des hommes (conseil de dfense 100% masculin), bref j'y vois beaucoup de com mais un naturel machiste bien visible quand mme.

Mais bon tu auras beau coch tous les items de ta liste, Macron ne sera jamais vu comme un fasciste, aux contraire il parait que c'est lui le seul rempart contre les extrmes !

----------


## halaster08

> Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire, si la France tait un tat faciste tu n'aurais pas accs  ce forum pour le critiquer.


Pour l'instant on a encore l'anonymat sur le net, mais Macron et ses copains veulent l'abolir, a quelle fin politique, on se le demande.

----------


## Gunny

> - xnophobie : coup de couteau dans les tentes de migrants, refus d'accoster aux bateaux des ONG qui rcupre les migrants qui se noient en mditerrane, moi je lui mettrais au moins la moiti des points dans la xnophobie. 
> - machisme : Darmanin, accus au minimum d'avoir ngocier des faveurs sexuelles en change d'autre faveurs (accs a des logements sociaux ...) , nomm ministre de l'intrieur,  lutte contre les violences faites aux femmes nomme grande cause de quinquennat mais sans aucun moyen derrire, manifestation fministe violemment rprime (comme toutes les manifs mais quand mme), parit affiche mais tout les poste cl occup par des hommes (conseil de dfense 100% masculin), bref j'y vois beaucoup de com mais un naturel machiste bien visible quand mme.
> 
> Mais bon tu auras beau coch tous les items de ta liste, Macron ne sera jamais vu comme un fasciste, aux contraire il parait que c'est lui le seul rempart contre les extrmes !


C'est l'avantage de Zemmour :  ct de lui, n'importe quel politicien a l'air modr.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, tu places Macron a droite, mais aujourd'hui, la droite, c'est Zemour et Ciotti.
Pecresse parait modre a cot, macron encore plus a gauche.

Et dailleurs, il les laisse gentiment se tuer entre eux, pendant qu'il va aller rcuprer les voix colo et celles de a gauche.


@jon, si on regarde ta dfinition, je pense qu'on peut l'appliquer a tous les gouvernements de la 5me rpublique, peut tre  l'exception de Jospin, peut etre de Pompidou ou de Giscard aussi. 3 hommes "faibles" en comparaison des autres je trouve.

Culte du chef, mpris des faibles, mpris du dbat dmocratique, relent de racisme, etc...

y'a eu des moments ou notre dictateur etait sur un mode  la papa, d'autres sur un mode dieu vivant... mais au final, on revient toujours sur ce pouvoir centralis.

De gaulle n'tait pas un dmocrate, c'est pour ca qu'il a fabriqu la 5me. Il se mfiait des arrangements politiciens qui encourage le dialogue, et la faiblesse.
Miterrand etait une ordure
Chirac, bien gentil, mais raciste et tout en douce
Sarkosy dcomplx sur le racisme et l'utilisation de la police, Macron pareil, et Hollande... un pion de la finance qu'il prtendait combattre.

Et on voit que tout notre appareil est cr pour mettre des chef a la tete du pays, tout est pyramidale. Ds qu'on a des systme horizontaux qui se mettent en place, ils sont limins rapidement pour revenir au premier modle.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Mais, on a dj un fasciste  l'lyse. Il suffit de prendre la liste que tu mets et de constater ce que a donne pour Macron


J'ai jamais dis le contraire 🙃,  mes yeux macrons est un extrmiste, extrmement libral au point de vendre nos bijoux de familles au nom d'une idologie qui  prouv son inefficacit.




> De gaulle n'tait pas un dmocrate, c'est pour ca qu'il a fabriqu la 5me. Il se mfiait des arrangements politiciens qui encourage le dialogue, et la faiblesse.


Tout a fait, ce royaliste se voyait dj comme un louis XIV, et a donc cr un systme politique ou il s'est donn les plein pouvoirs. Et c'est en partie a cause de cette btise qu'on en est l aujourd'hui. Je sais pas ce qu'il aurait pens en voyant un ptainiste prendre la relve 60 ans plus tard.

----------


## Ryu2000

> manifestation fministe violemment rprime (comme toutes les manifs mais quand mme)


Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi le gouvernement a donn ces ordres. Je ne vois pas l'intrt.

Autant avec les gilets jaunes la violence tait l pour provoquer une raction de la part des manifestants, afin que la propagande mdiatique puisse manipuler l'opinion publique.
 force de respirer des gaz lacrymognes et de se faire charger par les forces de l'ordre, il y a moyen de s'nerver et aprs BFM TV peut commencer  filmer.
La violence policire tait l pour discrditer le mouvement, et pour faire peur aux manifestants, ils sont nombreux  avoir perdu un il.

Manifestation fministe : des  violences policires  dnonces  Paris



> Sur Twitter, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a compar les policiers franais  des  fascistes chiliens .


Alors que LREM est pote avec certains lobbys fministes.
Il y a Schiappa qui essaie de faire croire qu'elle se proccupe de la cause des femmes, mais a ne tient pas des masses parce qu'elle protge des ministres accuss de viols ou de trucs comme a.




> tu places Macron a droite, mais aujourd'hui, la droite, c'est Zemour et Ciotti.


C'est une notion flou, perso je suis d'accord avec 43% des gens qui ont t interrogs pour ce sondage :
43% DES FRANAIS ESTIMENT QU'EMMANUEL MACRON EST DE DROITE



> Ds le lancement de son mouvement politique En Marche en 2016, le Prsident de la Rpublique se targuait de ntre ni de gauche, ni de droite. Ce nest pourtant pas ce que pense la majorit des Franais : alors que 43% le classent  droite,* seuls 32% continuent de le classer au centre*, et 16%  gauche, selon le sondage Ifop pour le Journal du Dimanche. Lui qui avait pourtant obtenu le soutien des socialistes lors de llection prsidentielle de 2017 a rapidement perdu cette confiance de la gauche. On a rarement vu le positionnement d'un prsident autant fluctuer pour les Franais, explique Frdric Dabi, directeur gnral adjoint de lIfop.


C'est un libral, je ne peux pas classer a au centre.
Pour 2022, Emmanuel Macron siphonne la droite



> Afin dasphyxier Les Rpublicains et empcher leur prsence au second tour de la prsidentielle, le chef de lEtat multiplie les clins dil libraux, y compris dans sa dernire allocution, le 9 novembre.
> (...)
> Un dput LREM de laile gauche, rcemment reu  lElyse, rapporte quon lui a fait miroiter, une campagne avec des trucs de gauche. Pour le rassurer. Ce sera compliqu de lancer des mesures solides de gauche avec une ligne aussi assume, doute-t-il. Sa stratgie de droite enferme Macron  droite.


En France il doit y avoir plus d'lecteurs de droite que d'lecteurs de gauche, donc Macron penche  droite.

Un gars de gauche ne crerait pas le systme des CDI de chantier, il ne privatiserait pas le systme des retraites, etc.
Si si, les Franais, Macron est de gauche, regardez mieux et vous verrez



> Leur nouveau prsident  un ancien banquier daffaires qui a supprim limpt sur la fortune et nomm successivement deux Premiers ministres de centre droit * est un libral de droite, qui cherche secrtement  rcompenser les riches et  dtruire le modle social** qui protge les Franais de leur premier  leur dernier souffle.
> 
> Cette image colle  la peau dEmmanuel Macron. Dans lesprit des Franais, *le prsident est toujours associ  lassouplissement du Code du travail,  la fin du rgime spcifique de retraite des cheminots et aux plus longues grves qua connues le pays depuis 1968.* Ce mouvement de contestation dclench par le projet de rforme des retraites (que le gouvernement a depuis mis entre parenthses) avait sembl mettre le pays  larrt, quelques semaines seulement avant que la pandmie ne le fasse pour de bon.
> 
> Plusieurs lois strictes sur la scurit et lislamisme radical paraissent confirmer le virage  droite de llyse. Aujourdhui, Emmanuel Macron voque de nouveau son dsir de durcir les rgles du rgime de retraite afin dallonger la dure du travail. La France, o lindignation arrive plus vite que la fin des repas, se prpare au pire. Daprs Laurent Berger, un syndicaliste (modr), relancer la rforme des retraites maintenant serait politiquement totalement dingue et socialement explosif.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> En 1870 il y a eu le dcret Crmieux qui a donn la nationalit Franaise  tous les algriens juifs.
> C'est pour a que la famille de Zemmour est devenue Franaise.
> 
> Je trouve que a va, ok il a t condamn plusieurs fois, mais il a toujours accs aux mdias.
> Compar  ce que subit Dieudonn c'est rien du tout.
> 
> Zemmour tiens des propos illgaux donc c'est normal qu'il se fasse juger.
> Le type n'aime vraiment pas l'islam et a lui fait dire de la merde.
> 
> ...


Eric Zemmour reprsente les "franais qui en ont ras le bol". Immigration  outrance, violence/crime/dlit non sanctionn , incurie de la justice  faire appliquer les lois et son travail, folie bureaucratique, dcadence du modle de gouvernance "  la franaise", pays en rgression sur plan culturel et intellectuel ...

Ce "ras le bol" qu'expriment les franais est retraduit  par la gauche comme suit :

> cesser l'immigration outrancire = *donc les franais sont racistes* 
> sanctionner les crimes/dlit/violence = donc mettre des btons dans les roues de policiers, faire chier les proprios dont le logement est squatts, faire chier les automobilistes (80 km/h, ZFE, ...) , faire chier les riverains en dplaant les fumeurs de ptards ... , *les franais sont de mauvais citoyens*
> faire appliquer les lois > l'automobiliste lambda et le contribuable deviennent des vaches  lait pour essuyer les conneries financires de l'tat , non sanctionnement de certains comportements dlictueux par idologie (rodo, squatte, incivilit du quotidien ... ) ... , *les franais sont encore de mauvais citoyens*
> interagir avec les administrs = milles feuilles administratif et folie bureaucratique , *les "franais ne sont pas des bureaucrates donc des idiots"* 
> culture scientifique et technique > incurie du gouvernement  sortir un vaccin et  expliquer clairement aux franais la situation du covid, le gouvernement parle aux franais comme des gamins de CP , *les franais ont donc un QI d'huitre*

Propos de Macron, propos de Sibeth Ndiaye , propos de Castex ...  




> Le petit chri de la droite, j'ai nomm EZ, se revendique fan de ptain, veut faire une "rvolution ractionnaire", et j'en passe. Voil diffrents points d'aprs Umberto Eco, sociologue italien spcialis dans le fascisme, a pu isoler en 1995 :
> - le culte de la tradition
> - refus de la modernit
> - culte de l'action, et non de la rflexion
> - condamnation de tout dsaccord 
> - xnophobie
> - populisme
> - haine de la paix
> - mpris des faibles
> ...


Macron coche toutes les cases ou une bonne partie.




> C'est bizarre que l'immigration soit un sujet si important dans cette campagne, les politiciens devraient plutt travailler pour faire revenir des industries en France.


Aux yeux des autres pays du monde, la France est devenue un pays de guignols et de branquignols ... J'entendais rcemment sur des mdias Belges et Nerlandais l'incurie de l'tat franais  faire revenir l'industrie ... Pire encore la France s'tant trop spcialise dans les services , bon nombres de pays la considrent comme "factuelle" ... En gros "sans la France" , le monde continue de tourner car pour l'instant nous n'avons plus rien  apporter ...




> Pour moi ce qui disqualifie Zemmour pour le titre de fasciste c'est simplement son apptit pour le dbat qui est un lment fondamental aux dmocraties et qui est pourtant terriblement dficitaire chez nous.
> L'explication est justement le recours systmatique  tout un tas de qualificatif jug nausabond ds lors que l'on touche  certaine thmatique. Le fascisme tant un peu fourre tout c'est le plus simple  utiliser. D'ailleurs pour les antifa, a doit se situer juste  droite de Mlanchon.


Encore heureux qu'il reste ouvert au dbat ! On est pas en dictature ...




> je veux bien que l'on se fasse marcher sur les pieds mais au risque d'avoir rien compris , par qui se fait on marcher sur les pieds ?


Usa, Chine, Russie, Inde, UE ... 

Avec sa culture de la bienpensance, bon nombre de pays musulman n'hsitent pas  envoyer chier la France ... Iran, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Yemen pour ne citer qu'eux  ... Mme la Chine nous a rit au nez.

C'est aussi vrai avec la culture "bureaucrato-administrative" et "normative" de la France , bon nombre de pays se moquent royalement de la France sur la plan gopolitiques, scientifique, culturel ...  Cela rejaillit sur le politique franais " qui ne s'en aperoit pas" tout en tant  ct de la plaque. Cela se rpercute aussi sur le quidam moyen ... Une forme de "honte" et de "gne" d'tre franais  l'tranger / en parlant avec un tranger ...

----------


## Mat.M

> Mme la Chine nous a rit au nez.


la Chine a tort ( cf n'y voyez pas de contrepterie dans ce que j'cris)

Si a se passe mal avec la Chine on va leur envoyer Franois Bayrou ou Michel Barnier pour ngocier et l fini de rire



> J'entendais rcemment sur des mdias Belges et Nerlandais l'incurie de l'tat franais  faire revenir l'industrie ... Pire encore la France s'tant trop spcialise dans les services , bon nombres de pays la considrent comme "factuelle" ... En gros "sans la France" , le monde continue de tourner car pour l'instant nous n'avons plus rien  apporter ...


pour ce qui est de faire revenir l'industrie en France il faut beaucoup d'argent.
Moi je pense au bas mot 500 milliards d'euros vous les avez les 500 milliards ?
Ensuite mme si vous disposez de fonds financiers consquents a ne sera pas suffisant  tre comptitifs face aux produits imports car il ne suffit pas de produire mais aussi d'apporter de la vritable valeur ajoute.
Pour ce qui est de la position de la France elle ne reprsente que 3% de l'conomie mondiale.
Donc je ne sais pas pourquoi vous vous entter  chercher un emploi en France vous devriez aller travailler aux Pays-Bas par exemple.

----------


## Gunny

> la Chine a tort ( *cf n'y voyez pas de contrepterie dans ce que j'cris*)


J'ai entendu que la Chine va organiser un festival dans le sud-ouest de la France : "La Chine  Pau"

----------


## Invit

Industrialiser l'Europe ou la France est ncessaire,  cause des baisses d'approvisionnement en ptrole des prochaines annes les pays desindustrialiss seront mcaniquement dans la panade. 

Il faut se prparer pour limiter la casse. 

Mcaniquement les migrants eux aussi seront moins nombreux  venir donc lire des extrmistes xnophobes n'est pas vraiment utile.

Je ne vois aucun parti avec des propositions cohrentes pour les 30 prochaines annes.

30 prochaines annes qui vont tre mouvementes.

----------


## ddoumeche

Bonjour,




> Le petit chri de la droite, j'ai nomm EZ, se revendique fan de ptain, veut faire une "rvolution ractionnaire"


Z reprend juste la thse de Simon Epstein et d'un autre historien dont vous retrouvez le nom, tous deux  Yad Vashem, selon laquelle le rgime de Vichy a protg passivement les juifs franais et donc 75% d'entre eux ont survcu. Ni lui ni ces deux l n'ont prtendu tre Ptainiste ou de Vichy ou engags dans son rgime. Accessoirement Epstein explique aussi une bonne part des dreyfusards "de gauche" a fini collabo  Vichy, ce qui n'est pas une marque d'estime au rgime.

Par ailleurs, le Monde a ralis une interview de Paxton, l'historien ayant soit disant rvl la formanterie de Ptain, et couter le bien, ce qu'il dit est tout  fait raccord avec la thse soutenue par Zemmour
https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/video...4444_3224.html

Tout cela est une manipulation de forces nausabondes de l'anti-france, ceux l mme qui dportrent les juifs d'Algrie, les Karims et consorts

Zemmour n' a jamais fait part non plus de sa volont de vouloir supprimer la rpublique ou le parlement ou se revendique pas d'un catholicisme ractionnaire donc cette "rvolution ractionnaire" (franquiste ?) est un fantasme. Z n'a rien d'un fasciste, ni d'un franquiste, c'est un homme 100% de la droite traditionnelle franaise, tendance bonapartiste. 




> Voil diffrents points d'aprs Umberto Eco, sociologue italien spcialis dans le fascisme, a pu isoler en 1995 :


Umberto Eco n'tait pas sociologue, ni spcialis dans le fascisme, mais smiologue et romancier (trs difficile  lire d'ailleurs) et je ne pense pas qu'il serait tomb dans le pige d'appeler Z un fasciste, il tait assez nuanc rien  voir avec nos grotesques politiques avilissant la politique et la populace. Bien que sa dfinition fourre tout soit incomplte, lgrement discutable et suffisamment vague pour pouvoir s'appliquer  n'importe qui.

Le fascisme est trs simple, il a t thoris par le journaliste de gauche (PSI) et homme politique Benito Mussolini : "Tout dans l'tat, rien hors de l'tat, rien contre l'tat !" autrement dit, le fascisme est d'abord un rgime totalitaire. Mme Mitterrand aurait pu mieux l'expliquer, aprs tout il est un cagoulard d'extreme droite anti-parlementaire puis un fonctionnaire zl de Vichy, qui s'est refait une virginit en se recasant  gauche et se prtendant plus dmocrate que De Gaulle.

Un comble quand on connait ses casseroles et ses affaires. Il ne faudrait pas croire que la gauche, c'est  dire les sociaux dmocrates, taient plus ouverts, comme si les pays de l'est qui taient des dmocraties populaires l'taient. De Gaulle a fait la 5me pour que l'excutif soit dans les mains du peuple, et que le peuple soit souverain, par ailleurs il est celui qui a fait le plus de rfrendums.

Ce qui dfrise tous ces eurocrates rvant de recrer l'URSS " visage humain", et qui placent la souverainet du parti au dessus de celle du peuple.




> exemple les woke recemment, terme que personne n'arrive  dfinir, qui remplace islamo-gauchiste


Si tu n'arrives pas  dfinir les wokes, les islamo-gauchistes, ou les judo-bolcheviques, c'est navrant.




> Mcaniquement les migrants eux aussi seront moins nombreux  venir donc lire des extrmistes xnophobes n'est pas vraiment utile.


Z n'est pas plus xnophobe que Patrice Lumumba qui ne voulait pas que les blancs colonisent et pillent son pays. Mais si le grand Rabin de France ou d'autres veulent montrer l'exemple et prouver qu'ils sont irrprochable et pas des petits nervis de court, ils n'ont qu' marier leur filles  des Nigrien.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Industrialiser l'Europe ou la France est ncessaire,  cause des baisses d'approvisionnement en ptrole des prochaines annes les pays desindustrialiss seront mcaniquement dans la panade.





> pour ce qui est de faire revenir l'industrie en France il faut beaucoup d'argent.
> Moi je pense au bas mot 500 milliards d'euros vous les avez les 500 milliards ?
> Ensuite mme si vous disposez de fonds financiers consquents a ne sera pas suffisant  tre comptitifs face aux produits imports car il ne suffit pas de produire mais aussi d'apporter de la vritable valeur ajoute.
> Pour ce qui est de la position de la France elle ne reprsente que 3% de l'conomie mondiale.
> Donc je ne sais pas pourquoi vous vous entter  chercher un emploi en France vous devriez aller travailler aux Pays-Bas par exemple.


Je ne pense mme pas que ca coute un rond si on fait ca bien.

La dsindustrialisation provient de 2 chimres : 
le libre change mondialis entre "partenaires" trop diffrents.la recherche du plus haut pouvoir d'achat, donc des prix les plus bas

On ne peut pas faire du libre change avec des pays qui n'ont pas de normes, de systme de justice, de systme sociaux, etc... sans contrepoids solides. Il se trouve que ces contrepoids sont faibles envers des pays comme la chine. Donc ca veut dire des barrires douanires fortes... qui vont engendr des hausses de prix importantes pour ces produits.


Cela vient en contradiction directe avec la seconde chimre, augmenter toujours plus le pouvoir d'achat. Pour que les gens aient plus, on leur a permis d'acheter des produits fabriqu dans des endroits  bas cout. Cela entraine forcement une consommation plus importante, une augmentation nette de la pollution, et surtout, la mort des entreprises locales qui ne peuvent produire  ce prix la. Au passage, ca pauprise toujours plus les populations en mettant toujours plus en concurrence les salaires.


Mon pre avait achet une perceuse d'occasion, de bonne qualit parce que c'tait hors de prix.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai 3 perceuses, dont une que j'ai achet 40 euros... et c'tait pas le moins cher.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je ne pense mme pas que ca coute un rond si on fait ca bien.


alors d'une part le PIB de la France est de 2700 milliards en cherchant dans G**gle.
Sur ces 2700 M de $ 12% sont apports par l'industrie si on considre que l'industrie franaise reprsente cette valeur.
Donc ne serait-ce que 10% pour faire simple a fait donc 270 M$ de dollars de contribution au PIB.
Donc si on veut doubler ce chiffre et avoir 20% de l'conomie franaise consacre  l'industrie comme pour l'conomie allemande, je vous laisse faire le calcul.

Sans compter les efforts et investissements massifs de R &D ; chaque anne l'Allemagne avait 280 M de $ d'excdent commercial avant la crise du Covid la France en dficit de 80 M  $ donc a fait beaucoup  compenser.

Rien qu'un exemple la SNCF c'est 25 milliards de dette ( reprise par ltat d'ailleurs ) s'il faut entretenir et faire la refonte de toutes les infrastructures l aussi je vous laisse faire le calcul...
pour les routes et ponts j'avais entendu dj en 2019 qu'il fallait dpenser 25 milliards de mmoire donc un poste de dpenses plus un autre poste de dpenses a fait trs cher au bout du compte



> la recherche du plus haut pouvoir d'achat, donc des prix les plus bas


oui a c'est une chose l'ide ces dernire annes c'tait de dlocaliser dans les pays  bas-cot...
mais avec l'inflation comme je l'ai cris avant au niveau des exportations et des fournisseurs  l'tranger a cote de plus en plus cher pour produire du made-in-france.
Par exemple Renault Billancourt fait venir des pices dtaches d'un autre pays europen il faut payer les fournisseurs pour assembler les pices dtaches eh bien avec la hausse des prix a cote de plus en plus  payer les fournisseurs.




> Cela vient en contradiction directe avec la seconde chimre, augmenter toujours plus le pouvoir d'achat.


le pouvoir d'achat c'est une chose j'voquais les investissements financiers en amont.

Par exemple vous avez 40-50 piges et que vous en avez marre de faire des lignes de code vous vous dites je vais crer une socit de services informatiques ( tiens une ide au hasard  ::mouarf::  )
Eh bien si vous voulez crer une entreprise il faudra avoir un investissement et des capitaux de dpart pour commencer  partir l'affaire
Si vous recrutez ne serait-ce que 5 collaborateurs au dpart pays  50K euros annuels je vous laisse faire le calcul  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Quand j'entendais couter, je pensais couter  l'tat.

Pour moi l'argent vient de capitaux privs, ce qui ne manque pas en France.

Le cout pour la population en revanche, c'est uen baisse de pouvoir d'achat immdiate. Contrebalancer par une baisse du chmage, une relance de l'conomie avec ses effets vertueux, mais le pouvoir d'achat ne pourra jamais tre au niveau actuel sur ce type de modle. On ne peux tout simplement pas possder autant quand des esclaves ne travaillent plus pour nous.

----------


## Gunny

Rsultat de la primaire LR : Valrie Pcresse investie pour la prsidentielle
Une femme comme candidat de la droite traditionnelle, intressant scnario. N'tant pas aussi repoussoir que certains autres candidats, elle pourrait bien piquer des voix  Macron si elle sait convaincre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Soulignons que 3 partis majeur de France ont choisi une femme pour les representer... et que pour eelv c est pas pass loin.

Cette lections aura  la fois vu sortir un zemmour franchement aux antipodes du fminisme... et cette mergence des femmes  ce niveau de politique. La conversion des rpublicains est  ce titre assez intressante.

----------


## Mat.M

> Pour moi l'argent vient de capitaux privs, ce qui ne manque pas en France.


je pense le contraire mais bon....




> une relance de l'conomie avec ses effets vertueux


vous faites comment pour relancer l'conomie ? Faut bien des moyens financiers non ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Ma comprehension, c'est que les fonds investis peuvent tre tatiques, mais la plupart du temps, ils sont privs.


On trouve bien aujourd'hui des gens pour financer l'ouverture de magazin comme action, qui ne peuvent exister que si on a des entres de marchandises a bas cout. 
Les capitaux qui ont financ l'expension de cette chaine aurait tout aussi bien pu financer une usine.

L'important pour des gens voulant placer du capital, c'est le rendement et les profits. Si une usine devient profitable, elle attire forcement les capitaux.

Si notre industrie n'attire pas aujourd'hui, c'est parce qu'elle n'est pas comptitive dans le march ouvert sans barrires douanires que nous avons construits.
Avec des protections, je ne vois pas ce qui empche de produire mieux.


Au passage, il y a une prise en compte montante du besoin de rparer, de conserver les objets, de moins polluer. Tout cela me semble tout  ait compatible avec une production locale.

Quand on paye une perceuse 40 euros, conomiser 5 euros sur le cout de main duvre est essentiel.
Quand cette perceuse coute 200 euros, mais qu'elle est de bien meilleure qualit et durable / rparable, les 5 euros sont moins pertinents.

----------


## Mat.M

> Tout cela me semble tout  ait compatible avec une production locale.


a existe dj et a se dveloppe il y a une grosse start-up dont j'ai oubli le nom qui a des ateliers de rparations.
C'est le march de la seconde main.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a existe dj et a se dveloppe il y a une grosse start-up dont j'ai oubli le nom qui a des ateliers de rparations.
> C'est le march de la seconde main.


Mme Renault s'y met. J'entendais hier  la radio, que l'usine de Flins tait en phase de restructuration pour produire des automobiles reconditionnes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> elle pourrait bien piquer des voix  Macron


Ce serait top  :+1: 
Tout ce qui peut l'affaiblir est une bonne nouvelle.  :;): 




> zemmour franchement aux antipodes du fminisme...


Il dit que c'est un dfenseur des femmes  ::P:  :
ZEMMOUR SE DFEND D'TRE "FASCISTE", "MISOGYNE" ET "RACISTE" LORS DE SON PREMIER MEETING  VILLEPINTE



> Lui qualifie ces accusations de "ridicules", expliquant qu'enfant, "au milieu de ces grandes familles venues d'Algrie, j'tais toujours entour par des femmes, ma mre bien sr mais aussi ses soeurs, mes grand-mres. Les femmes de mon enfance, plus encore que les hommes, ont forg mon caractre", assure-t-il.
> Il explique aussi tre un dfenseur des femmes, notamment car il pointe du doigt la "civilisation islamique si cruelle avec les femmes", alors que les fministes "dtournent le regard et nous parlent d'criture inclusive".
> 
> ric Zemmour est lui-mme accus d'agressions sexuelles, selon plusieurs tmoignages de femmes recueillis par Mediapart, mais aucune plainte n'a t annonce contre lui.


PRSIDENTIELLE: LE VOTE DES FEMMES, LE TALON D'ACHILLE D'ERIC ZEMMOUR



> Eric Zemmour accuse en tout cas un certain retard auprs de cet lectorat: selon un sondage Opinion 2022 ralis fin novembre par Elabe pour BFMTV et L'Express avec notre partenaire SFR, l'essayiste recueille entre 8 et 12% des intentions de vote chez les femmes, contre de 15  17% chez les hommes, selon les scnarios.
> (...)
> "C'est l'un des trs gros handicaps de sa candidature", analyse le directeur de l'institution, Gilles Finchelstein, auprs de BFMTV.com. "Il se retrouve dans la mme situation que Jean-Marie Le Pen il y a 20 ans, l o pour Marine Le Pen, il y a dsormais autant d'hommes que de femmes qui votent pour elle."


====
Apparemment LFI se porte bien en ce moment :
Jean-Marc Schiappa, pre de Marlne Schiappa, rejoint la campagne de Mlenchon



> Les dsaccords politiques entre Marlne et Jean-Marc Schiappa sont connus. En juin 2018, lhistorien avait dailleurs publiquement repris sa fille pour un emprunt os  Karl Marx, cens appuyer la rforme des aides sociales sur laquelle planchait alors le gouvernement.
> 
> Lmancipation des travailleurs sera luvre des travailleurs eux-mmes, avait-elle dclar. La phrase attribue  Marx nest en rien une dfense de lindividualisme petit-bourgeois (allez, monte ta start-up, toi aussi) du gouvernement Macron, avait rpliqu son pre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Une femme comme candidat de la droite traditionnelle, intressant scnario. N'tant pas aussi repoussoir que certains autres candidats, elle pourrait bien piquer des voix  Macron si elle sait convaincre.


Pas repoussoir ? Moi, elle me fait fuir ! Elle reprsente exactement le pendant d'Hidalgo  droite. Bourgeoise, bobo-colo par intrt, parisienne. Bref, LE repoussoir par dfinition. 
Elle risque de pousser les lecteurs de Cioti vers Zemmour, a peut tre intressant  suivre  :;):

----------


## Gunny

> Pas repoussoir ? Moi, elle me fait fuir ! Elle reprsente exactement le pendant d'Hidalgo  droite. Bourgeoise, bobo-colo par intrt, parisienne. Bref, LE repoussoir par dfinition. 
> Elle risque de pousser les lecteurs de Cioti vers Zemmour, a peut tre intressant  suivre


Tout  fait, je voulais dire pour l'lectorat plutt de droite/centre-droite. Pour moi merci bien  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Jon, on a quan mme une candidate avec une grosse exprience du monde politique, toujours port centre droit...
J'ai une meilleur image d'elle que de Hidalgo... et elle a dj particip  un gouvernement.

Dj, elle n'est pas raciste, elle n'est pas misogyne non plus. (ca parait affreux de devoir le souligner en 2021...)

En gros, c'est un ennemi respectable, ce que ne sont pas Zemmour ou Le Pen pour moi. 
Le genre de personne avec qui ont va crire diffrent scnario d'avenir, qui seront diffrents sur des aspects conomiques et social, mais qui ne remettrons pas fondamentalement en cause les valeurs franaise, la monte du racisme ou la monte d'une partie du pays conte l'autre. En quelques mots, je pense qu'on peut discuter avec ce genre de personne et avoir un dbat d'ide.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Jon, on a quan mme une candidate avec une grosse exprience du monde politique


Tout est dit ! C'est le repoussoir pour tout un tas de monde. Elle reprsente tout ce que les gens dteste de la politique actuelle (qui svit depuis plus de 30 ans).
Elle n'a aucune ide nouvelle. Avec elle, c'est "le changement dans la continuit" c'est  dire comme avec Sarko, comme avec Hollande et comme avec Macron.




> J'ai une meilleur image d'elle que de Hidalgo... et elle a dj particip  un gouvernement.


Pour moi, ce sont les 2 faces d'une mme pice.




> Dj, elle n'est pas raciste, elle n'est pas misogyne non plus. (ca parait affreux de devoir le souligner en 2021...)


Tu pourrais continuer la liste des "elle n'est pas" tellement longtemps qu' la fin tu aurais son vrai portrait : "Elle n'est pas" Voil ce que je pense d'elle.




> En gros, c'est un ennemi respectable, ce que ne sont pas Zemmour ou Le Pen pour moi.


C'est une faon de voir. Mais, je pense qu'aujourd'hui, pour les no-libraux, Zemmour et Le Pen sont plus respectables que Mlenchon. A partir de l, tout est dit.



> Le genre de personne avec qui ont va crire diffrent scnario d'avenir, qui seront diffrents sur des aspects conomiques et social, mais qui ne remettrons pas fondamentalement en cause les valeurs franaise, la monte du racisme ou la monte d'une partie du pays conte l'autre. En quelques mots, je pense qu'on peut discuter avec ce genre de personne et avoir un dbat d'ide.


C'est a. C'est le genre de personne qui ne va rien changer. On va dans le mur, mais on continue, voire on acclre. Aucun intrt. Mais, de toutes faon, aucun des candidats  la "primaire" LR n'taient diffrents  part Ciotti, mais lui, autant directement voter Zemmour.

----------


## Gunny

> Tout est dit ! C'est le repoussoir pour tout un tas de monde. Elle reprsente tout ce que les gens dteste de la politique actuelle (qui svit depuis plus de 30 ans).
> Elle n'a aucune ide nouvelle. Avec elle, c'est "le changement dans la continuit" c'est  dire comme avec Sarko, comme avec Hollande et comme avec Macron.
> 
> 
> Pour moi, ce sont les 2 faces d'une mme pice.
> 
> 
> Tu pourrais continuer la liste des "elle n'est pas" tellement longtemps qu' la fin tu aurais son vrai portrait : "Elle n'est pas" Voil ce que je pense d'elle.
> 
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais a reste la candidate de LR... D'un point de vue raliste, que veux-tu qu'ils fassent, s'auto-dissoudre ? Leur programme me donne la nause mais au final ils ont choisi de rester prsentables et rpublicains, ce qui je pense est significatif au vu du climat politique actuel. 
videmment c'est aussi un choix tactique. Les lecteurs racistes et en colre vont aller voter Zemmour ou Le Pen, qui sont tous les deux bien meilleurs populistes que n'importe qui chez LR depuis Sarkozy. De plus se placer dans la case populiste va aliner les voteurs plus terre--terre qui vont aller voter Macron  la place. Donc ce serait perdant sur tous les tableaux. Maintenant ils peuvent se permettre de se replacer sur la case de la droite conservatrice traditionnelle et "raisonnable". Ils vont rcuprer leurs lecteurs plus une partie des lecteurs de Macron.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais a reste la candidate de LR... D'un point de vue raliste, que veux-tu qu'ils fassent, s'auto-dissoudre ?


a serait un grand pas pour la politique franaise  ::mouarf:: 




> Leur programme me donne la nause mais au final ils ont choisi de rester prsentables et rpublicains, ce qui je pense est significatif au vu du climat politique actuel.


Leur programme n'en est  pas un, pour moi. C'est juste un status quo. On continue dans ce qui a t fait avant, c'est juste les ttes qui changent (et encore, a fait un bail que la tronche de Pcresse on la connait).




> videmment c'est aussi un choix tactique. Les lecteurs racistes et en colre vont aller voter Zemmour ou Le Pen, qui sont tous les deux bien meilleurs populistes que n'importe qui chez LR depuis Sarkozy.


C'est l que tu fais erreur. Le Pen ne rassemblait pas que des racistes et des fachos, mais aussi des gens de gauche (d'anciens votants communistes lcher par le PCF dans sa transformation en Parti des Immigrs). 
Mais Le Pen avait un got de soufre. Zemmour lui, c'est un gout de transgression. N'est-il d'ailleurs pas plus respectable que Mme Le Pen ? La preuve, il est  la tl. C'est donc un type bien ! CQFD (attention, c'est du second degr).
Il surfe sur la vague cre par Trump aux USA, mais sans un parti politique et la fortune de ce dernier qui lui a permis de s'acheter la campagne. Mais Zemmour n'est pas bte, loin de l. Il touche une partie de la population qui ne veut pas de Le Pen, parce que c'est Le Pen, mais qui en a raz le cocotier des Macron, Hollande (->Hidalgo), Sarko (->Pecresse) et qui ne veulent pas du discours pro-immigration de la gauche (LFI et PCF), et qui ne se reconnaissent pas dans les bobo-parisiens d'EELV.
Pcresse est le choix de ceux qui ne veulent pas que a change, et qui abandonnent l'aile droite de LR  ... Ciotti -> Zemmour ? C'est un pari risqu. Si Pcresse vole des voix  Macron sur son aile droite, et qu'Hidalgo et Jadot font de mme sur son aile gauche. On pourrait se retrouver avec un Zemmour / Le Pen au second tour !
La presse n'a de cesse de diaboliser Melenchon qui n'a plus l'lan de 2017 (ces frasques lui couteront chres cette anne). 
Zemmour va faire comme Bayrou en 2007, il va se prsenter comme victime des mdias. a pourrait fonctionner.  suivre.

----------


## Gunny

> C'est l que tu fais erreur. Le Pen ne rassemblait pas que des racistes et des fachos, mais aussi des gens de gauche (d'anciens votants communistes lcher par le PCF dans sa transformation en Parti des Immigrs).


Oui je suis d'accord, c'est pour a que j'ai ajout "et en colre", mais c'tait mal formul.




> Mais Le Pen avait un got de soufre. Zemmour lui, c'est un gout de transgression. N'est-il d'ailleurs pas plus respectable que Mme Le Pen ? La preuve, il est  la tl. C'est donc un type bien ! CQFD (attention, c'est du second degr).
> Il surfe sur la vague cre par Trump aux USA, mais sans un parti politique et la fortune de ce dernier qui lui a permis de s'acheter la campagne. Mais Zemmour n'est pas bte, loin de l. Il touche une partie de la population qui ne veut pas de Le Pen, parce que c'est Le Pen, mais qui en a raz le cocotier des Macron, Hollande (->Hidalgo), Sarko (->Pecresse) et qui ne veulent pas du discours pro-immigration de la gauche (LFI et PCF), et qui ne se reconnaissent pas dans les bobo-parisiens d'EELV.
> Pcresse est le choix de ceux qui ne veulent pas que a change, et qui abandonnent l'aile droite de LR  ... Ciotti -> Zemmour ? C'est un pari risqu. Si Pcresse vole des voix  Macron sur son aile droite, et qu'Hidalgo et Jadot font de mme sur son aile gauche.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, Zemmour est ouvertement raciste et fasciste, contrairement  Le Pen qui essaye de se faire propre en apparence. Je ne vois simplement pas quelqu'un qui trouve Le Pen nausabonde aller voter pour Zemmour  la place.




> On pourrait se retrouver avec un Zemmour / Le Pen au second tour !
> La presse n'a de cesse de diaboliser Melenchon qui n'a plus l'lan de 2017 (ces frasques lui couteront chres cette anne). 
> 
> Zemmour va faire comme Bayrou en 2007, il va se prsenter comme victime des mdias. a pourrait fonctionner.  suivre.


L o je te rejoins c'est que le second tour risque d'tre intressant. Macron a du beaucoup d'lecteurs que les autres partis veulent ratisser. L'extrme-droite est divise. Les gros partis traditionnels sont relativement aphones. On va  mon avis se retrouver avec des scores trs serrs. Zemmour/Le Pen je n'y crois pas,  eux deux ils ne vont probablement pas dpasser les 25%. Enfin, faut-il encore que Zemmour rassemble ses signatures.

----------


## pmithrandir

J'aime bien, parce que a vous entendre, tout va mal... vous semblez oublier que pour la majeure partie des gens, tous leurs besoin primaires sont remplis.
Ils mangent, sont logs, les gosses vont a lcole, les habits sont chang de temps en temps, etc...

A vous lire, on se croirait dans une situation ou on a 10% de trs riche, 40% de classe moyenne et 50% de pauvres... qui nous emmnerait a une rvolution.

Je pense que vous surestimez de beaucoup l'envie de changement dans le pays. 

On va avoir 10-15% de gens qui vont vouloir un changement de manire rflchi, et ils voteront Mlenchon ou EELV selon leur sympathie.
10-15% qui veulent du changement pour foutre dehors tous ceux qu'ils vont accuser  leur place... qui voteront Zemmour ou le Pen. Et quoi d'autres ?

Le reste veut une seule chose, continuer  vivre pareil avec un petit mieux ou pas trop moins bien. Pas plus.

Rappelez vous Renaud nom de dieu. Ne croyez pas qu'on fera mieux cette fois ci. 
La rvolution ne peut tre que sanglante et non dmocratique. 
L'histoire ne nous donne pas d'autres exemples.

Donc rien ne changera, et rien ne sert de se la mettre au court bouillon en esperant des grandes nouveauts. Un pays, a avance doucement.3 pas en avant, 3 pas en arrire....




> Ils s'embrassent au mois de Janvier
> Car une nouvelle anne commence
> Mais depuis des ternits
> L'a pas tell'ment chang la France
> 
> Passent les jours et les semaines
> Y a qu'le dcor qui volue
> La mentalit est la mme
> Tous des tocards, tous des faux culs
> ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui je suis d'accord, c'est pour a que j'ai ajout "et en colre", mais c'tait mal formul.


Mince, j'avais rat le "en colre"  ::oops:: 




> Je ne suis pas d'accord, Zemmour est ouvertement raciste et fasciste, contrairement  Le Pen qui essaye de se faire propre en apparence. Je ne vois simplement pas quelqu'un qui trouve Le Pen nausabonde aller voter pour Zemmour  la place.


C'est justement le problme de Marine Le Pen. Elle essaie de se refaire une propret, et a fait un bail qu'elle rame sur ce point. Ajoute  cela sa "prestation" lors du 2me tour de 2017. a n'en fait pas vraiment une candidate srieuse. 
Zemmour, c'est le troublion, celui qui dit les choses comme beaucoup de gens les pensent sans oser le dire. Il y met les formes pour rester dans les clous. De l  dire qu'il est raciste et fasciste, c'est peut-tre pouss le bouchon un peu loin.
C'est un polmiste. Et donc, il provoque. a oblige les autres  ragir et a marche. Son truc, c'est lanc un truc le plus provocateur possible et voir ce que a donne. Je ne suis mme pas sr qu'il aille jusqu'au bout. On verra.




> L o je te rejoins c'est que le second tour risque d'tre intressant. Macron a du beaucoup d'lecteurs que les autres partis veulent ratisser. L'extrme-droite est divise. Les gros partis traditionnels sont relativement aphones. On va  mon avis se retrouver avec des scores trs serrs. Zemmour/Le Pen je n'y crois pas,  eux deux ils ne vont probablement pas dpasser les 25%. Enfin, faut-il encore que Zemmour rassemble ses signatures.


Je pense qu'il y a un autre point qui sera dterminant, c'est le nombre de votants. Vu comment a s'est pass lors des rgionales, on peut supposer une abstention massive. Autour de moi, beaucoup de gens disent qu'ils ne voteront pas cette fois, o blanc.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je pense qu'il y a un autre point qui sera dterminant, c'est le nombre de votants. Vu comment a s'est pass lors des rgionales, on peut supposer une abstention massive. Autour de moi, beaucoup de gens disent qu'ils ne voteront pas cette fois, o blanc.


A ce stade de la campagne c'est normal.

Il reste encore un peu de mnage  faire pour crmer a gauche, et on aura la liste finale des candidats.
Vers fvrier mars, ca va commencer  monter en puissance et on aura un taux de votants similaire  d'habitude je te parie.
C'est pour les lgislatives qu'on descendra a nouveau, le roi sera lu, pourquoi s'ennuyer avec les dputs.


Et pour moi, Zemmour est larchtype du reprsentant du gros beauf du coin. Celui qui n'a pas d'ducation ou qui a un coup dans le nez. Celui qui ne remettra jamais en perspective son statut actuel et les efforts qu'il a fait pour en arriver la.
Il va rassembler autour de parole creuses, comme Trump, de valeurs d'opposition, et au final, si il a le pouvoir, on obtiendra comme avec Trump, quelqu'un qui ne tiendra pas face a la charge qu'exerce la fonction et qui nous fera des sortie honteuses.

Jon, tu voulais rejeter Pecresse par son parcours politique, mais dois je te rappeller que En marche, c'est un renouveau norme des dputs, avec une ouverture  la vie civile comme jamais. Au final, on a eu un gros boxon et une ligne politique centre sur l'conomie.
Au moins avec Pecrese, ou un profil similaire, tu devrais avoir un peu de dignit dans la fonction. Et le fat que ca soit une femme changera dj beaucoup de chose je pense. Comme Marine le Pen a fait un gros mnage dans son parti, je suis sur qu'elle effectuera du travail non ngligeable pour ostraciser les plus conservateur.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'aime bien, parce que a vous entendre, tout va mal... vous semblez oublier que pour la majeure partie des gens, tous leurs besoin primaires sont remplis.
> Ils mangent, sont logs, les gosses vont a lcole, les habits sont chang de temps en temps, etc...
> 
> A vous lire, on se croirait dans une situation ou on a 10% de trs riche, 40% de classe moyenne et 50% de pauvres... qui nous emmnerait a une rvolution.


Je pense que tout ne va pas bien du tout, et que de plus en plus de monde s'en rend compte. 
Ta rpartition, je la verrai plutt comme a. 1% d'ultra-riches; 9% de riches; 10% de classe moyennes vivant correctement; 30% de classe moyenne s'appauvrissant; 40% de pauvres et 10% de trs pauvres.

Aujourd'hui, ta liste n'est plus aussi vrai.
Ils mangent ? Oui, mais pas trs bien, car mang bien a coute trop cher
Ils sont logs ? Ben, pour ceux qui sont propritaires, OK, mais ils ne peuvent plus changer de maison, et leurs gosses ne peuvent plus se loger (trop cher)
Les gosses vont  l'cole ? Oui, mais soit ils paient cher une cole prive, soit c'est la merde dans une cole publique
Les habits sont changs de temps en temps... Oui, mais avec de plus en plus de temps entre les changements, et puis la qualit  baisser. 
On se chauffe moins, pas pour la plante, mais parce que a coute trop cher
On nous dit qu'il va falloir acheter des voitures lectriques, mais a coute une blinde, on nous a dit "achetez du diesel, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux, et maintenant j'peux mme plus aller en ville avec", et pour les vacances, je fais comment avec une voiture lectrique ? Tous les 200km y a 1 jour d'arrt ! Pour aller de Lille  la Cte d'Azur, il me faut 2 semaines ! 

Non, je crois que a ne va pas aussi bien que tu le crois... 




> Je pense que vous surestimez de beaucoup l'envie de changement dans le pays.


Je crois que ce n'est pas l'envie de changements qui manque, c'est la peur du changement, et surtout les personnes pour porter ces changements. Personnes qui sont diabolises par les mdias (c'est  dire, les personnes qui ne veulent surtout pas de changement : les riches et les ultra-riches)




> On va avoir 10-15% de gens qui vont vouloir un changement de manire rflchi, et ils voteront Mlenchon ou EELV selon leur sympathie.
> 10-15% qui veulent du changement pour foutre dehors tous ceux qu'ils vont accuser  leur place... qui voteront Zemmour ou le Pen. Et quoi d'autres ?


Si tu as raison, a peut faire un 2nd tour Mlencon/Zemmour, parce que les voix de EELV/PS/LREM/LR vont s'parpiller (ces 4 partis ne sont que des clones les uns des autres, clones avec clowns  leurs ttes).

----------


## Ryu2000

> vous semblez oublier que pour la majeure partie des gens, tous leurs besoin primaires sont remplis.
> Ils mangent, sont logs, les gosses vont a lcole, les habits sont chang de temps en temps, etc...


C'est n'importe quoi cette philosophie de vie !  ::ptdr:: 
"De quoi tu te plains t'as un peu prs de quoi te chauffer et te nourriture, c'est bon tu peux voter Macron !"




> A vous lire, on se croirait dans une situation ou on a 10% de trs riche, 40% de classe moyenne et 50% de pauvres...


Par dfinition les trs riches ne peuvent pas tre plus de 1%. (il y a diffrents niveaux de riches entre classe moyenne et trs riche)
Ensuite la classe moyenne n'est pas aussi grande que a, et elle est en train de disparaitre dans la classe infrieure.

Comment les classes moyennes ont t crases depuis 30 ans



> C'est un rapport sur l'crasement des classes moyennes qui va particulirement rsonner en France, dans un contexte marqu par le mouvement des Gilets jaunes, interprt comme l'expression d'un ras-le-bol de la classe moyenne infrieure. Mercredi, l'OCDE (Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques) a publi une vaste tude* en anglais qui montre un mouvement gnral d'attrition des classes moyennes  travers ses pays membres.  Le rve de la classe moyenne reste de plus en plus un rve pour beaucoup , rsument ses auteurs. De quoi expliquer la monte des partis populistes et la dfiance croissante exprime envers les institutions dans de nombreux pays.


La politique de Macron est trs mauvaise pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas riches.




> Je pense que vous surestimez de beaucoup l'envie de changement dans le pays.


Le mouvement des gilets jaunes illustrait bien le fait que les franais voulaient que a change  ::P: 
Malheureusement ils se sont fait crever les yeux et la situation s'est aggraver. Mais cette fois c'est pas totalement de la faute  Macron.




> 10-15% qui veulent du changement pour foutre dehors tous ceux qu'ils vont accuser  leur place... qui voteront Zemmour ou le Pen.


C'est incroyable comme vous tes mprisant envers l'lectorat de Marine Lepen et Zemmour.
a vous donne un air hautain, et en plus on croirait entendre un franc maon. (manquerait plus que parler de rpublique et on y serait)

Les gens qui veulent voter EELV ne sont pas forcment plus rflchit que ceux qui veulent voter Zemmour




> La rvolution ne peut tre que sanglante et non dmocratique.


Ce serait sympa que a finisse en rvolution mais parfois la situation est pire aprs, regardez 1789 par exemple  ::(: 




> Un pays, a avance doucement.3 pas en avant, 3 pas en arrire....


Nous sommes sur des rails, car nous sommes membre de l'UE.
L'UE oriente la politique des pays membres.




> on peut supposer une abstention massive. Autour de moi, beaucoup de gens disent qu'ils ne voteront pas cette fois, o blanc.


Je comprend qu'on s'abstienne au second tour, parce qu'il ne reste jamais de bon candidat.
Mais par contre au premier tour c'est important d'aller voter, le truc c'est de totalement ignorer les sondages. Il ne faut JAMAIS penser au "vote utile".




> En marche, c'est un renouveau norme des dputs


Des dputs qui doivent voter comme LREM leur dit de voter.

Les moins cons se sont barrs :
Chez LREM, la cascade de dparts pse sur les caisses



> Le montant des aides publiques attribues au mouvement prsidentiel a baiss dun peu plus dun million deuros, entre 2020 et 2021. En cause, la perte du rattachement financier de 29 dputs et 5 snateurs dune anne sur lautre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Jon, tu voulais rejeter Pecresse par son parcours politique, mais dois je te rappeller que En marche, c'est un renouveau norme des dputs, avec une ouverture  la vie civile comme jamais. Au final, on a eu un gros boxon et une ligne politique centre sur l'conomie.


Ce qu'En Marche a fait c'est du foutage de gueule et je crois que a s'est vu. Il a certes ouvert les portes de l'Assemble Nationale  la socit civile, mais en les tenant en laisse bien coute pour que chacun ne soit au final qu'un mouton  voter les propositions du gouvernement. Ce n'est pas a que j'appelle une ouverture. 




> Au moins avec Pecrese, ou un profil similaire, tu devrais avoir un peu de dignit dans la fonction.


L, tu m'as fait rire ! a fait combien de temps que les dputs ne sont plus que des guignols jouant la mme pice de thtre ?




> Et le fat que ca soit une femme changera dj beaucoup de chose je pense. Comme Marine le Pen a fait un gros mnage dans son parti, je suis sur qu'elle effectuera du travail non ngligeable pour ostraciser les plus conservateur.


L, encore, grosse rigolade. Jusqu' prsent, je n'ai pas vu de femmes politiques qui viennent changer les choses. Elles sont exactement comme leurs homologues masculins.

----------


## pmithrandir

Faites pas pleurer... Je suis considr comme modeste..., plutot en bas de la classe moyenne du coup.
(je gagne bien ma vie, mais ma femme s'occupe de mon fils, donc les revenus sont limits)


L'cole publique est pas si mal, et encore uen fois, les besoins primaires sont remplis(et pour Ryu, tu iras lire ce que ca veut dire, tu comprendras donc que ca compte enormement d'un point de vue psy)

Le mouvement des gilets jaunes s'est essouffl, parce que finalement y a pas grand chose  faire. Les gens savent bien qu'on ne peut aps augmenter les salaires avec autantd e chomage, et que tant qu'on sera en concurrence avec le reste du monde, on pourra pas non plus dpenser plus.

Oui, pour mettre plus de justice financires, oui pour taxer les riches qui fraudent... mais au final, ca fera 50-100 euros par mois par famille et a changera pas leur vie.

Et oui Ryu, je prends les lecteurs de Zemmour pour des imbciles et des beaufs. Pour avoir une affinit avec son clip de candidats, il faut tre dans l'une ou l'autre des catgories. Pour suivre ses discours et penser qu'il dit vrai plus de 2 secondes, faut tre dans l'une ou l'autre de ces catgories.

Je peux estimer un lecteur de LR, un lecteur de LFI, un EELV,  un du PS, mme du PC.... Mme un anti UE si il dconstruit vraiment ce que fait l'UE et non des fantasmes. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec eux, mais ca ne me gne pas parce que ce sont des programmes ou il y a une doctrine derrire de responsabilit qui a une chance de russir.

LR : confions  l'conomie la gestion, ca se rgulera bien Mais en revanche, soyons conservateur sur les valeurs, parce que c'est bizarre ces choses qu'on connait pas.
LREM : c'est vraiment bien l'conomie, mais parfois faut donner l'illusion de penser au peuple, donc on joue avec les valeurs, cause LGBT, etc...
PS : a peu pres pareil avec un peu plus de redistribution
LFI : beaucoup plus de redistribution des richesses
PC : redistribuion trs forte.
EELV : Soyons raisonnables tous ensemble, le consumrisme nous mene droit dans le mur, donc ralentissons
Anti UE : Les diffrences sopnt trop fortes, et le ratio de personnes comme nous dans l'UE ne sera jamais assez fort pour que nos choix aboutissent, donc sortons d'un groupe qui ne nous ressemble pas.

Derrire tous ces groupes, il y a une reflexion tourne vers l'avenir et la responsabilisation de l'individus et de la socit.

Derrire Zemmour, il y a une glorification d'un pass imaginaire, dont on passe tous les excs et les drives sous silence(pollution, abus sur les femmes, centralisation, etc...) IL y a aussi la ferme intention de rfuter toute responsabilit dans la situation actuelle pour qui que ce soit en accusant un groupe d'autre persone bien pratique. ici els arabes, les banlieusards... comme hier les juifs, les portugais ou avant les italiens, etc... C'est la solution magique...  C'est dailleurs une machine de propagande monstrueuse finance par un milliardaire... donc on aura pas les rsultats qui iront contre ses intrets.

On retrouve la mme chose chez Marine, qui finalement hrite moins du discours de son pre que Zemmour. Elle a ajout avec intelligence je pense tout un volet social a ses discours, qui justement la pose presque dans l'entre deux. On commence  avoir des propositions, empruntes  LFI entre autre, pour toucher les lecteurs plus paupriss. Mais derrire, on reste dans la mme veine que Zemmour, le refus des resposabilit sur la situation actuelle, le refus des efforts  faire pour demain et la solution magique.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais a reste la candidate de LR... D'un point de vue raliste, que veux-tu qu'ils fassent, s'auto-dissoudre ? Leur programme me donne la nause mais au final ils ont choisi de rester prsentables et rpublicains, ce qui je pense est significatif au vu du climat politique actuel. 
> videmment c'est aussi un choix tactique. Les lecteurs racistes et en colre vont aller voter Zemmour ou Le Pen, qui sont tous les deux bien meilleurs populistes que n'importe qui chez LR depuis Sarkozy. De plus se placer dans la case populiste va aliner les voteurs plus terre--terre qui vont aller voter Macron  la place. Donc ce serait perdant sur tous les tableaux. Maintenant ils peuvent se permettre de se replacer sur la case de la droite conservatrice traditionnelle et "raisonnable". Ils vont rcuprer leurs lecteurs plus une partie des lecteurs de Macron.





> a serait un grand pas pour la politique franaise 
> 
> Leur programme n'en est  pas un, pour moi. C'est juste un status quo. On continue dans ce qui a t fait avant, c'est juste les ttes qui changent (et encore, a fait un bail que la tronche de Pcresse on la connait).
> 
> C'est l que tu fais erreur. Le Pen ne rassemblait pas que des racistes et des fachos, mais aussi des gens de gauche (d'anciens votants communistes lcher par le PCF dans sa transformation en Parti des Immigrs). 
> Mais Le Pen avait un got de soufre. Zemmour lui, c'est un gout de transgression. N'est-il d'ailleurs pas plus respectable que Mme Le Pen ? La preuve, il est  la tl. C'est donc un type bien ! CQFD (attention, c'est du second degr).
> Il surfe sur la vague cre par Trump aux USA, mais sans un parti politique et la fortune de ce dernier qui lui a permis de s'acheter la campagne. Mais Zemmour n'est pas bte, loin de l. Il touche une partie de la population qui ne veut pas de Le Pen, parce que c'est Le Pen, mais qui en a raz le cocotier des Macron, Hollande (->Hidalgo), Sarko (->Pecresse) et qui ne veulent pas du discours pro-immigration de la gauche (LFI et PCF), et qui ne se reconnaissent pas dans les bobo-parisiens d'EELV.
> Pcresse est le choix de ceux qui ne veulent pas que a change, et qui abandonnent l'aile droite de LR  ... Ciotti -> Zemmour ? C'est un pari risqu. Si Pcresse vole des voix  Macron sur son aile droite, et qu'Hidalgo et Jadot font de mme sur son aile gauche. On pourrait se retrouver avec un Zemmour / Le Pen au second tour !
> La presse n'a de cesse de diaboliser Melenchon qui n'a plus l'lan de 2017 (ces frasques lui couteront chres cette anne). 
> Zemmour va faire comme Bayrou en 2007, il va se prsenter comme victime des mdias. a pourrait fonctionner.  suivre.





> Oui je suis d'accord, c'est pour a que j'ai ajout "et en colre", mais c'tait mal formul.
> 
> Je ne suis pas d'accord, Zemmour est ouvertement raciste et fasciste, contrairement  Le Pen qui essaye de se faire propre en apparence. Je ne vois simplement pas quelqu'un qui trouve Le Pen nausabonde aller voter pour Zemmour  la place.
> 
> L o je te rejoins c'est que le second tour risque d'tre intressant. Macron a du beaucoup d'lecteurs que les autres partis veulent ratisser. L'extrme-droite est divise. Les gros partis traditionnels sont relativement aphones. On va  mon avis se retrouver avec des scores trs serrs. Zemmour/Le Pen je n'y crois pas,  eux deux ils ne vont probablement pas dpasser les 25%. Enfin, faut-il encore que Zemmour rassemble ses signatures.


Je suis quelque peu effar de lire  l'analogie > lectorat de Zemmour = raciste et fascite ... Donc 35  45 % des franais, qui se reconnaissent dans ces partis trs  droites sont limite "nazis" ?  ::?:  C'est limite choquant ... Puis vous savez Mlenchon , qui prend pour modle le Venezuela ou l'URSS ... On aussi en dire long sur la mentalit communiste et marxiste ... 

Je vais faire une comparaison avec la Flandres Belge. Le NVA et le Vlaams Belang , 40  50% des voix lors des lections. Si la Flandres tait un pays le discours serait "la Flandres d'abord". L'Australie tient aussi ce discours . En quoi c'est plus raciste pour un franais de dire "la France d'abord" que "l'Australie d'abord" pour un australien . 

Simplement arrter de se laisser marcher sur les pieds ...  ::?:

----------


## halaster08

> Le mouvement des gilets jaunes s'est essouffl, parce que finalement y a pas grand chose  faire. Les gens savent bien qu'on ne peut aps augmenter les salaires avec autantd e chomage, et que tant qu'on sera en concurrence avec le reste du monde, on pourra pas non plus dpenser plus.
> 
> Oui, pour mettre plus de justice financires, oui pour taxer les riches qui fraudent... mais au final, ca fera 50-100 euros par mois par famille et a changera pas leur vie.


Le mouvement des GJ s'est essouffl aprs de nombreuses violences policires impunies et surtout l'arrive du covid et du confinement, les gens ne sont pas soudainement devenus fan des ides de MAcron

Pour les 50-100 euros par moi qui changent pas grand chose, je pense que tu ne fais partie de la classe moyenne basse comme le dis, sinon tu ne cracherais pas dessus, pour moi 100 par mois a reprsente 5ans de crdit en moins pour l'appart, ou encore des travaux d'isolation ncessaire dans 1an au lieu de 3, pour certains a peut tre des loisirs pour les enfants, de quoi plus tre dans le rouge a la fin du mois ...

----------


## Gunny

> Je suis quelque peu effar de lire  l'analogie > lectorat de Zemmour = raciste et fascite ... Donc 35  45 % des franais, qui se reconnaissent dans ces partis trs  droites sont limite "nazis" ?  C'est limite choquant ... Puis vous savez Mlenchon , qui prend pour modle le Venezuela ou l'URSS ... On aussi en dire long sur la mentalit communiste et marxiste ... 
> 
> Je vais faire une comparaison avec la Flandres Belge. Le NVA et le Vlaams Belang , 40  50% des voix lors des lections. Si la Flandres tait un pays le discours serait "la Flandres d'abord". L'Australie tient aussi ce discours . En quoi c'est plus raciste pour un franais de dire "la France d'abord" que "l'Australie d'abord" pour un australien . 
> 
> Simplement arrter de se laisser marcher sur les pieds ...


Personnellement, je peux comprendre une grande partie de l'lectorat du RN, compos de gens que le no-libralisme a laiss sur le carreau, ceux qui voient leur campagne se dserter ou leurs quartiers investis par les dealers. Le Pen leur parle directement. Elle pointe les mauvais problmes et les mauvaises solutions, mais c'est convaincant (bien plus que son pre). Zemmour, il ne s'adresse pas  eux. Il ne fait mme pas semblant. Le Pen a un programme (d'accord ou pas avec), Zemmour a que dalle  part ses discours xnophobes, homophobes et sexistes. Donc oui, autant j'ai de la compassion pour une partie de l'lectorat du RN, autant l'lectorat de Zemmour n'a aucune excuse. Ce n'est mme pas un nouveau venu comme Macron l'tait en 2017, a fait bien 20 ans qu'on le voit et qu'on le lit et c'est simplement la *seule* facette de sa personnalit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le mouvement des gilets jaunes s'est essouffl, parce que finalement y a pas grand chose  faire. Les gens savent bien qu'on ne peut aps augmenter les salaires avec autantd e chomage, et que tant qu'on sera en concurrence avec le reste du monde, on pourra pas non plus dpenser plus.


Ces deux phrases sont incroyables.
Si le mouvement des gilets jaunes s'est arrt, c'est pour 2 raisons distinctes : Violences policires d'un tat fasciste; Pandmie bienvenue pour Macron
Quant au chomage de masse, il est voulu, souhait et entretenu par les plus riches, qui y voient un moyen de mettre la pression sur les salaires et les conditions de travail, avec la formule "si vous tes pas contents, y en a 10 000 qui veulent prendre votre place". Ce discours inique est celui de l'lite politique que tu dfends LR/PS/LREM/EELV et favoris par LFI/PCF et consorts d'extrme gauche qui font de l'immigration leur combat, en lieu et place de la dfense des salaris. 
Et, tout ces gens qui perdent leur emploi, ce sont les "beaufs et les imbciles" qui vont voter Zemmour. Parce que, eux, contrairement  toi ou moi, n'ont pas beaucoup de perspective d'avenir, et que, quand on est dans la merde, c'est plus simple d'couter celui qui te donne un ennemi, que ceux qui te promettent des jours meilleurs depuis 30 ans sans que rien ne change. 
Il ne faut pas oublier qu'une partie des GJ a vot Macron, parce qu'il tait nouveau, parce qu'il promettait de changer la classe politique (avec son ni droite, ni gauche), parce qu'il tait jeune, etc... Mais, on a vu que finalement, c'tait un Sarko/Hollande, que son "ni droite, ni gauche", tait en ralit "ni gauche, ni gauche" et que sa politique tait pareille voire pire que celles que l'on avait rejet avec Sarko et Hollande.




> Oui, pour mettre plus de justice financires, oui pour taxer les riches qui fraudent... mais au final, ca fera 50-100 euros par mois par famille et a changera pas leur vie.


Le problme c'est qu'aucun des partis PS/EELV/LREM/LR ni mme RN au final, ne veut de justice financire. La seule justice financire consiste  traquer les petites gens qui ont le malheur de frauder (consciemment ou pas). Et, si pour toi 50 ou 100 par mois, c'est que dalle, pour certains c'est beaucoup (moi le premier).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis quelque peu effar de lire  l'analogie > lectorat de Zemmour = raciste et fascite ...


D'un ct c'est sympa, a produit des titres d'articles rigolos :
Eric Zemmour, le nouveau visage de lantismitisme
Une grande partie des Franais juifs n'ont pas de problme avec Zemmour, mais par contre il y a certaines institutions juives qui ne l'aiment pas du tout.

a date de 2016 :
Zemmour en kippa, ou le prcheur ptainiste de la synagogue de la Victoire



> C'est  la prestigieuse grande synagogue que l'on a pu entendre le polmiste reprendre sa dfense de Vichy. Explication de texte.


a c'est plus rcent :
[Extrait] Comment Zemmour a sem la zizanie chez les juifs



> Interrog par Marianne, ric Zemmour nest pas forcment daccord.  Vu les ractions contre moi des institutions juives, du Crif, des notables habitus de la communaut juive, les Attali, les BHL, les Minc, je ne suis pas vraiment en odeur de saintet ! , ironise-t-il.
> 
> Et dajouter :  Il y a parmi les Franais juifs *le mme clivage que partout ailleurs : les lites mondialises et les catgories plus populaires*  jen viens  qui ont fui la banlieue parce quelle tait islamise, qui ne peuvent plus mettre leurs enfants dans les coles publiques en Seine-Saint-Denis. Je pense quils font le mme constat que moi.  Manire de dire que, derrire les indignations mdiatiques, son discours trouverait un cho particulier chez une partie des Franais juifs.


====
J'imagine bien des femmes voter Zemmour, par contre j'imagine moins bien des musulmans voter Zemmour.
Le gars fait une fixation sur l'islam.

Il y a 2, 3 trucs sympa dans son programme :
Eric Zemmour : immigration, allocations, retraite, impts... On en sait plus sur le programme du candidat



> "Assouplissement des dogmes concurrentiels bruxellois, qui s'opposent  la constitution de champions nationaux" ;
> (...)
> Cration d'un haut-commissariat  la simplification administrative, directement rattach au prsident de la Rpublique ;
> (...)
> Favoriser les entreprises franaises dans la commande publique ;
> (...)
> Blocage des accords de libre-change signs par l'UE ;
> "Patri-score" pour signaler les "produits plus ou moins franais" ;
> uvrer  la mise en place d'une taxe carbone aux frontires europennes
> ...


Il y a des ides qui sont contraire  l'idologie union-europenne, je trouve toujours a sympa.  :+1: 

=====
Si un second tour Macron VS Zemmour a lieu, j'espre qu'on btera des records d'abstention (+ vote blanc).
Bon aprs il est toujours possible qu'aucun des deux n'atteigne le second tour. 
Les rsultats pourraient tre encore plus serr qu'en 2017 :
M. Emmanuel MACRON : 18,19%Mme Marine LE PEN : 16,14%M. Franois FILLON : 15,16%M. Jean-Luc MLENCHON : 14,84%	

Si Macron avait attir 1,515% des inscrits de moins et Fillon 1,515% de plus, Macron n'aurait pas t au second tour.
Donc a se joue  pas grand chose.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et, tout ces gens qui perdent leur emploi, ce sont les "beaufs et les imbciles" qui vont voter Zemmour. Parce que, eux, contrairement  toi ou moi, n'ont pas beaucoup de perspective d'avenir, et que, quand on est dans la merde, c'est plus simple d'couter celui qui te donne un ennemi, que ceux qui te promettent des jours meilleurs depuis 30 ans sans que rien ne change.


C'est la que je ds que ce sont des imbciles.

Des gens en difficult, il y en a toujours eu. Et dans le pass bien plus qu'aujourd'hui, puisque l'on avait pas les acquis sociaux d'aujourd'hui, mais galement parce que la pauvret tait nettement plus dure.
Aujourd'hui, mme sans argent tu auras le droit a : 
RSA
Cantine presque gratuite
logement presque gratuit en HLM, peut etre pas a paris, mais y a pas mal d'endroit en France avec des places.
des fripes chez Emmas
A manger aux restos ou a la banque populaire
la scurit sociale
cole gratuite
Diverses aides locales pour aider encore, surtout pour les familles (activits pour les enfants, cantine, etc...)

C'est pas Bysance, mais il y a pas 100 ans, c'tait la soupe populaire et les bonne uvres catholiques, avec ou sans enfants. Dans de nombreux pays, il n y a rien de toute cela.


Que faisait les gens a ce moment, ils jouaient le collectif. Syndicalisation, entraide, etc... 

Aujourd'hui, on ne parle que de rejet, on essaye mme pas de construire quelque chose. 
Quand je vois qu'aujourd'hui, la seule protection contre le mondialisme est en train de venir de l'Europe qui veut mettre en place des taxes carbone aux frontires, qui met dj en pace des barrires commerciales pour protger certains secteurs... et que c'est sur elle qu'on tape, ca me fait pas rigoler.
Que l'on passe notre temps a parler de ces 50 ou 100 euros que j'voquais, qui serait bien sur les bienvenues.... mais qui ne sont rien  cot d'un plein emploi qui nous apporterait aussi ces 100 euros en salaire, mais galement qui diminuerait nos dpenses sociales massivement et redonnerait le sourire  beaucoup en leur donnant du travail. D'un cot, il y a une bonne nouvelle, avec pas mal d'aspect ngatif. De l'autre un cercle vertueux plus en faveur des salaris.

Regardez ce qu'il se passe dans l'informatique en ce moment. Pour les profils avec plus de 4 ou 5 ans d'exprience, les salaires sont en train de prendre 15-25% depuis 2 ans. Je le vois en recrutement, on est pass d'un mode ou on recevait 10 candidatures pour un poste a un mode ou on pleure pour trouver 2 candidats moyens... qui demandent des salaires de senior. Entre temps, la profession a juste vu son chmage baisser de 1 ou 2 %. Tous les mois, c'est 200 ou 300 euros qui tombent en plus pour ces gens la.


Oui, personnellement je prendrais moins de policier et plus d'inspecteur du traail et plus de juges financiers. C'est en plus des postes qui rapportent plus qu'ils ne coutent.
Mais c'est pas ca qui va tout changer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@pmithrandir, tu n'as pas tort sur tout, loin de l.

Je serais moins sympa avec l'UE, par contre. Car quand tu dis :



> Quand je vois qu'aujourd'hui, la seule protection contre le mondialisme est en train de venir de l'Europe qui veut mettre en place des taxes carbone aux frontires, qui met dj en pace des barrires commerciales pour protger certains secteurs... et que c'est sur elle qu'on tape, ca me fait pas rigoler.


C'est oublier que c'est l'UE qui a crer la concurrence dloyale en son sein. Faisant des pays de l'est, intgrs au forceps dans l'UE, des concurrents  bas cots de nos industries. a a commenc par la dlocalisation des usines vers ces pays, les importations de ces pays de l'UE supprimant les droits de douanes, puis a s'est poursuivi avec les travailleurs dtachs, qui mettent directement en concurrence les travailleurs franais avec des travailleurs  bas cot dont les charges sociales sont celles du pays de provenance du salari.
L'UE, je suis pour. Mais pas de la manire dont elle a t faite, c'est  dire contre les intrts des populations et pour le seul intrt de la finance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les acquis sociaux d'aujourd'hui


 cause du PS, de l'UMP et de LREM, on est en train de perdre des acquis sociaux.
Si a continu comme a, peut-tre que la retraite va tre pouss  65 ans et qu'on va revenir au 45h.
Macron a bricol un truc louche  un moment donn, comme si il voulait privatiser le systme de retraire.
Quand ils sont au pouvoir l'UMP, le PS, LREM dtruisent les services publics, que ce soit les hpitaux, les coles, la SNCF, etc.
Tout se dgrade, le but c'est d'avoir un service public minimal tout pourri et seul les riches pourront avoir accs  des services de meilleurs qualit.

Les acquis sociaux, des conqutes menaces



> Protection sociale, retraite par rpartition, dure lgale du travail : ces droits collectifs obtenus par des dcennies de mobilisation des salaris sont de plus en plus rogns, accuss de nuire  la comptitivit.


 ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte::  Liste des attaques passes, prsentes et futures de Macron  ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: 

Aujourd'hui c'est difficile, les salaires sont bas, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'offres d'emploi, l'inflation est lev, une fois que t'as pay tes factures il ne reste plus grand chose.
Selon une tude, mme les diplms bac +5 peinent  trouver un emploi
Pouvoir dachat : 3 Franais sur 4 estiment quil a baiss en un an
La vague de faillites n'a toujours pas eu lieu, mais il faudra bien qu'elle se produise un de c4.




> Aujourd'hui, mme sans argent tu auras le droit a :


Ok, il y a moyen de survivre, mais c'est quand mme une vie de merde.

De mre en fille et de pre en fils, le chmage pour seul horizon

========
Bon sinon pour ceux qui mprisent l'lectorat de Zemmour, il y a un sketch qui a t fait par des Suisses, ils sont vraiment pas sympa, a va loin, il me semble que le personnage va jusqu' dire que Zemmour est plus drle que Dieudonn :

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis conscient comme toi des limites de l'UE, dont certains sont en nette amlioration : 
 - statut dtach dont l'objectif a t abus... on est loin du cadre envoy en expatriation avec l'ouvrier roumain sur un chantier.
 - double irlandais impossible
 - taxation commune minimale

Et dans un futur proche, smic, droits sociaux et protection conomique aux frontires si on regarde les objectifs actuellement en travail.

mais elle a un avantage, elle a des frontires assez stables aujourd'hui, et des partenaires dont les salaires montent eux aussi. Et surtout, elle a le poids ncessaire pour tenir tte a la Chine. 

Et la diffrence majeure, par rapport a un abandon d'union, c'est que les rgles dbrides mises en place aujourd'hui, peuvent tre change si le peuple europen vote en ce sens. Alors qu'une fois spar, les rgles des autres pays sont autant de cas diffrents d'abus possible. On peut imaginer que des barrires se mettent en place, mais je pense que l'imagination de chacun de nos partenaire saura puiser de nombreux fiscaliste avant que ca ne soit bnfique.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ok, il y a moyen de survivre, mais c'est quand mme une vie de merde.


C'est une vie pas top en effet, mais ca peret de passer des passages a vide. Et ca parait rien, mais ces acquis sociaux, c'est ce que finance toutes les cotisations que veut supprimer la droite et zemmour au passage. Tous ces assists...

Mais c'est aussi ces allocations qui empechent les gens de se rebeller, parce qu'ils ont quelque chose  perdre.

----------


## Mat.M

> Rappelez vous Renaud nom de dieu. Ne croyez pas qu'on fera mieux cette fois ci. 
> La rvolution ne peut tre que sanglante et non dmocratique.


Citer Renaud c'est trs bien et Renaud c'est probablement le plus grand sociologue avec Coluche ayant exist dans la socit franaise 
Cependant cette vision des choses est un peu dpasse car la France doit faire avec la mondialisation et le travail  l'usine a fait depuis un bout de temps qu'il  a t dlocalis malheureusement.
Ensuite vous voulez faire la rvolution mais contre qui ?
Contre les fonds financiers qui capitalisent sur des milliards d'actifs et qui asservissent encore plus la plante ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est une vie pas top en effet, mais ca peret de passer des passages a vide.


Pour certains les passages  vide durent des gnrations
Au dbut de la pandmie, quand il y avait des pnuries de masques et de mdicaments, les politiciens parlaient de faire revenir des industries en France. On l'entend moins aujourd'hui, j'ai l'impression.

Bon aprs dans le discours officiel, il y a plein d'offres d'emplois mais les chmeurs sont des branleurs qui ne veulent pas travailler, alors qu'il existe des offres mal pay  500 km de chez eux :
Les allocations-chmage suspendues pour les demandeurs d'emploi qui ne sont pas en recherche active, annonce Macron



> Une manire d'encourager les chmeurs  retourner vers l'emploi, alors que 300.000 offres restent non pourvues selon les chiffres de la Banque de France. Les entrepreneurs me disent peiner  recruter aujourd'hui, a dplor Emmanuel Macron, *citant des secteurs comme la restauration, le BTP, l'artisanat ou l'industrie*. Et ce alors que le chmage, bien qu'au  plus bas depuis quinze ans , s'est-il flicit, concerne toujours actuellement plus de 3 millions de personnes.  Cette situation heurte le bon sens , a reconnu Emmanuel Macron. Le locataire de l'lyse a indiqu que, ds les prochaines semaines, Ple emploi allait passer en revue les centaines de milliers d'offres d'emplois disponibles sans rponse. On ne doit pas viser seulement 7 % de taux de chmage mais le plein-emploi, a martel le chef de l'tat. Environ un million d'offres sont actuellement disponibles sur le site de l'oprateur.


=====
Ce sondage semble louche :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Valrie Pcresse en position de se qualifier pour le second tour, selon un sondage



> Avec 17 % dintentions de vote au premier tour, la candidate dsigne par Les Rpublicains serait dsormais *la seule en mesure de battre le prsident de la Rpublique au second tour*, selon une enqute Ifop-Fiducial pour LCI et Le Figaro.
> (...)
> * gauche, aucun candidat ne franchit la barre des 10 %. Le leader de LFI, Jean-Luc Mlenchon, mne le bal des candidats en arrivant cinquime et en rcoltant 9 % des intentions de vote.* Lcologiste Yannick Jadot glane 6 % des intentions, la socialiste Anne Hidalgo 5 %.


6% des intentions de vote pour EELV a me parait norme  :8O: 
De mon point de vue Pcresse c'est la mme chose que Macron. 
Macron-en-Jupe et bulldozer, Pcresse peut-elle ouvrir une troisime voie ?

Bon ben tant pis, peut-tre que la prsidentielle de 2027 sera plus intressante.  ::(:

----------


## pmithrandir

> Citer Renaud c'est trs bien et Renaud c'est probablement le plus grand sociologue avec Coluche ayant exist dans la socit franaise 
> Cependant cette vision des choses est un peu dpasse car la France doit faire avec la mondialisation et le travail  l'usine a fait depuis un bout de temps qu'il  a t dlocalis malheureusement.
> Ensuite vous voulez faire la rvolution mais contre qui ?
> Contre les fonds financiers qui capitalisent sur des milliards d'actifs et qui asservissent encore plus la plante ?


Moi je veux pas faire la rvolution justement.
Je dis juste qu'un programme rvolutionnaire, comme peut etre percu celui de Mlenchon, ne peut prendre le pouvoir que par la violence.
Il n'a strictement aucune chance autrement de battre la peur du changement.




> 6% des intentions de vote pour EELV a me parait norme 
> De mon point de vue Pcresse c'est la mme chose que Macron.


On voit surtout l'impact de la non dcision sur la gauche.
6% EELV, 9% LFI et 5% PS : ca fait a peine 20% pour un bloc qui devrait rassembler environ 35% au premier tour sans difficult.

Leur incapacit a se poser ensemble pour gagner les rends tous inoffensifs.


Pour Precresse, si tu regardes bien, en dehors du bloc identitaire, elle est la seule candidate crdible(avec un parti, un programme) aujourd'hui. (la gauche est pour moi pas sortie de son bac a sable)
Elle a le mme programme conomique que macron en plus libral, et avec une dimension ractionnaire sur les sujets de socit. 
Entre banc bonnet et bonnet blanc, il est possible, et mme probable que le ras le bol de macron l'emporte sur la peur du changement, qui apparait minime dans cette configuration.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 20% pour un bloc qui devrait rassembler environ 35% au premier tour sans difficult.


Ce ne sont que des sondages, a ne veut rien dire.
Si a se trouve les instituts de sondages se plantent royalement et Mlenchon fera un plus gros score que Macron, on verra bien  ::P: 

Ils votent quoi aujourd'hui les gens qui ont vot Hollande au premier tour de 2012 ? (ils sont devenus fous et ils votent LREM ? Si c'est a de devenir vieux, a fait peur) Il avait fait 28,63% des exprims.

Anne Hidalgo mrite de faire pire qu'Hamon. Elle n'est pas populaire. (son image est associ  Paris, donc forcment)
Prsidentielle 2022 : "Annie Dalgo", "bobo parisienne"... pour la maire de Paris, la guerre de l'image n'est pas encore gagne



> Sur le terrain, dans un lotissement pour personnes ges par exemple, llue parisienne semble souffrir dun certain dficit de notorit. Au point dtre rebaptise "Annie Dalgo" par lune des pensionnaires... "Mme Dalgo" continue sa rencontre des Clermontois dans le centre-ville. L encore, certains n'ont "jamais entendu parler d'elle". *Pour d'autres, "elle fait vachement bobo parisienne"...*





> (la gauche est pour moi pas sortie de son bac a sable)


Les partis de droite ne sont pas mieux, c'est juste qu'ils attirent plus d'lecteurs

LFI n'arrivera pas forcment en quatrime position, derrire 3 partis de droite (RN, LR, LREM).
Si les lecteurs d'EELV ou les lecteurs du PS votaient pour LFI, il y aurait moyen de gagner les lections  ::P: 




> le ras le bol de macron


En 2012 les Franais dtestaient Sarkozy, en 2017 ils dtestaient Hollande, maintenant ils dtestent Macron, c'est totalement sain, le gars n'a fait que de la merde pendant 5 ans, son bilan est catastrophique, il faut qu'il dgage. On ne peut pas tolrer a plus longtemps. Il y a eu trop de scandales, trop d'erreurs, trop de provocations, trop de mpris.
Vivement que Macron quitte la politique pour toujours et que LREM disparaisse.

Les gens votent LREM me font penser  une citation du docteur Zoidberg :



> He may not be perfect, but do we really want some new guy? I'll stick with the evil maniac I know, thank you!

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les partis de droite ne sont pas mieux, c'est juste qu'ils attirent plus d'lecteurs


C'est juste qu'il ont arret leurs querelles pour se rassembler dans un mme but.




> LFI n'arrivera pas forcment en quatrime position, derrire 3 partis de droite (RN, LR, LREM).


Il arrivera peut etre en 3me position, mais seul, pas second a mon avis. 
Et mme en seconde place, je lui donne pas plus de 45% au second tour contre Macron. Mlenchon n'est pas un prsidentiable. Il n'en a pas la tenue.
Macron non plus d'une certaine manire, mais il est dj prsident, donc il n'a rien a prouv.




> Si les lecteurs d'EELV ou les lecteurs du PS votaient pour LFI, il y aurait moyen de gagner les lections


Oui, pour cela faudrait encore leur demander de se rassembler sans se foutre de leur gueule.
Je n'ai vu aucun accord de gouvernement propos. 
Il est vident que si tu veux rallier Jadot ou Hidalgo, tu dois inclure leur quipe dans la campagne a des postes clef, et dans un gouvernement futur. Surtout si tu veux bnficier de leur contacts locaux pour la lgislative suivante.
Pour le moment, on ne voit pas d'accord du type : rallie toi et tu prends le role de premier ministre ou la presidence de l'assemble... on voit juste des appels du pieds gratuit en soulignant les diffrences.

Pour un ralliement, tu dois trouver et souligner les convergences, pas les divergeances.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est juste qu'il ont arret leurs querelles pour se rassembler dans un mme but.


La droite a toujours eu le culte du chef.
Les hautes sphres se dchirent, puis quand un chef est dsign, tout le monde ferme sa gueule et se rallie  celui-ci (celle-ci en l'occurrence).
Pcresse est moins bte qu'il n'y parait (heureusement pour elle  ::pastaper:: ), elle s'est empresser d'aller en PACA (sige de Ciotti) et d'annoncer que la ligne dfendue pas ce dernier sera reprsente dans sa prsidence. 
Mais, la droite  deux et mme trois pines dans la chaussure (LREM, Le Pen et maintenant Zemmour - dans une moindre mesure Debout la France - au fait il devient quoi celui-l ?)

L o le RPR et l'UMP de Sarko avait quasiment toute la droite derrire lui ( part le Modem), LR ne reprsente plus toute la droite. Une bonne partie de feu l'UDI est avec LREM, et mme chez LR, certains votent LREM, du cot de l'aile droite (qu'incarnait Ciotti) une partie ira voir ailleurs, plus  droite : Zemmour, Le Pen, Debout la France. 
C'est pour a qu'elle aura du mal. Elle aura le vote d'une grande partie des adhrents LR (ceux qui ont vot pour elle au second tour) mais, au niveau national, elle aura le mme problme qu'Hidalgo au PS : elle reprsente l'archtype de la bobo-parisienne, qui a de plus en plus de mal  passer auprs des franais.
Son lection me fait penser  un ngatif des primaires du PS en 2017. C'est Hamon qui a gagn avec les votes des sympathisants de gauche, mais il a t lch par les adhrents du PS. L, c'est le contraire. En ne faisant voter que les adhrents LR, ils ont "Valls". Mais est-ce que les sympathisants vont suivre... a c'est pas aussi sr.




> Il arrivera peut etre en 3me position, mais seul, pas second a mon avis. 
> Et mme en seconde place, je lui donne pas plus de 45% au second tour contre Macron. Mlenchon n'est pas un prsidentiable. Il n'en a pas la tenue.
> Macron non plus d'une certaine manire, mais il est dj prsident, donc il n'a rien a prouv.


Je suis assez d'accord avec a. Mlenchon s'est grill avec ses frasques. Il devra aussi se heurter  l'hostilit mdiatique (comme en 2017).




> Oui, pour cela faudrait encore leur demander de se rassembler sans se foutre de leur gueule.
> Je n'ai vu aucun accord de gouvernement propos. 
> Il est vident que si tu veux rallier Jadot ou Hidalgo, tu dois inclure leur quipe dans la campagne a des postes clef, et dans un gouvernement futur. Surtout si tu veux bnficier de leur contacts locaux pour la lgislative suivante.
> Pour le moment, on ne voit pas d'accord du type : rallie toi et tu prends le role de premier ministre ou la presidence de l'assemble... on voit juste des appels du pieds gratuit en soulignant les diffrences.
> 
> Pour un ralliement, tu dois trouver et souligner les convergences, pas les divergeances.


C'est tout le problme de la gauche depuis Mitterrand. Dj en 2017 c'tait du n'importe quoi, l, on va avoir encore plus de candidats : EELV et le PCF n'taient pas prsents en 2017, cette fois si. Rajoutons Montebourg  tout cela, on obtient une soupe trs liquide dans lequel l'lectorat va se disperser. Je ne serais pas tonn, si on en reste l, que les partis dis de gauche fassent autour des 5% pour les plus importants (LFI/PS/EELV) et des scores ridicules pour les autres.  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est juste qu'il ont arret leurs querelles pour se rassembler dans un mme but.


Ce n'est pas la droite c'est le parti des rpublicains.
La reprsentante du PS c'est Anne Hidalgo, la reprsentante de LR c'est Valrie Pcresse. Il n'y a pas 15 candidats issu d'une scission du PS.

Il y a plus de diffrences entre le PS et LFI qu'entre LR et LREM. Donc c'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas plus de rassemblement  gauche qu' droite.
Il n'y a pas d'alliance entre LR, LREM, RN, Reconqute, donc pourquoi il devrait y avoir des alliances entre PS, EELV, LFI, PCF, LO, NPA ?

Avec autant de partis tout peut arriver, mme un second tour sans Macron et a c'est beau  ::heart::

----------


## Ryu2000

Pure un sondage que j'apprcie !  :8O:  Il va tomber de la neige  ::P: 
Une majorit de Franais juge que la dmocratie ne fonctionne pas bien en France, selon un sondage



> Selon un sondage Ifop, une majorit de Franais (84%) estime que les citoyens doivent prendre une part plus importante dans le processus de prise de dcision politique.
> (...)
> Cette dgradation est majoritairement constate par les lecteurs de Marine Le Pen en 2017 (75%), mais galement par ceux de Jean-Luc Mlenchon (57%) et par les abstentionnistes (61%). Des catgories par ailleurs sous-reprsentes dans les institutions, rvle l'tude. Le constat d'un mauvais fonctionnement de la dmocratie avait mme atteint 70% en dcembre 2016, alors que Franois Hollande dcidait de ne pas tre candidat  sa succession.


a pourrait tre sympa d'organiser un referendum par trimestre  ::P:  Le peuple aurait l'impression d'avoir un peu de pouvoir. 

C'est parfois sympa les referendums comme lors du rfrendum franais sur le trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe. (le rfrendum nerlandais sur le trait tablissant une Constitution pour l'Europe n'tait pas mal non plus)

----------


## Escapetiger

Un candidat de plus  l'lection prsidentielle : Anasse Kazib, n en 1987  Sarcelles, syndicaliste cheminot et militant d'extrme gauche franais ...

Vous le connaissiez ? moi pas.



_Interdit d'interdire - Anasse Kazib, candidat de quoi ? - RT France_

----------


## foetus

> Pure un sondage que j'apprcie !  Il va tomber de la neige 
> Une majorit de Franais juge que la dmocratie ne fonctionne pas bien en France, selon un sondage
> 
> (Selon un sondage Ifop, une majorit de Franais (84%) estime que les citoyens doivent prendre une part plus importante dans le processus de prise de dcision politique.)


Ne rve pas trop  ::roll::   ::aie::  Avant les municipales 2020, + de 70% des parisiens n'aimaient pas A. Hildago.

Mais A. Hildago a t rlu avec 15 ou 16% des inscrits, 28% au second tour  3 points de R. Dati (<- chiffres  vrifier)
Donc voila, cela fait cho  E. Macron, lu prsident avec 17% des inscrits.

Pour les lections, 2 paramtres sont importants : l'abstention et les conditions.
Le premier tour le 10 avril 2022, et le second le 24 avril concident avec les vacances scolaires. On verra bien si E. Macron a bien manuvr.

On peut ajuster le nombre de candidats : j'ai encore le souvenir de J.L. Mlenchon en 2012 qui tait juste l pour siphonner les voix du F.N. (et cela  fonctionner)

Et on craint/ prvoit toujours le pass pour aller voter : qui vivra, verra  ::mrgreen:: 
Mais d'ici l, on sera  + de 80% de vaccinations avec les gamins  ::aie::

----------


## ONTAYG

> Le premier tour le 10 avril 2022, et le second le 24 avril concident avec les vacances scolaires. On verra bien si E. Macron a bien manuvr.


Pourquoi ? Cela a t souvent le cas dans les prcdentes lections.

----------


## seedbarrett

Parce qu'on est nombreux  se souvenir de 2002 j'imagine, avec le second tour chirac/lepen qui a surpris tout le monde. En mme temps, personne n'tait all au premier tour. Depuis on est habitu  l'extrme droite, a choque moins.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ne rve pas trop


Hein ?
Il n'y a pas d'histoire de rve, il y a juste un constat, celui que les Franais savent que notre systme n'est pas dmocratique, ils ne se font pas d'illusion, ils savent que c'est de la merde.
Je suis content de savoir que les Franais sont conscient que notre dmocratie ne fonctionne pas.  ::mrgreen:: 

Que ce soit Macron, Pcresse ou Zemmour, au final rien ne changera pour nous, on sera toujours dans une situation dsespre.
Il n'y a pas de miracle  attendre. Si a fini dans des scnarios du genre Macron VS Pcresse, ou Macron VS Zemmour, ou Zemmour VS Pcresse, j'espre qu'on btera des records d'absentions au second tour.





> avec le second tour chirac/lepen qui a surpris tout le monde.


Jospin avait fait de la merde. Sa stratgie tait mauvaise.
Jean-Marie Lepen n'avait aucune chance de gagner contre Chirac. D'ailleurs il faisait la gueule le type, il savait que c'tait foutu.

Jospin a parl avec le mme langage que Chirac (voir  10 minutes) :

----------


## foetus

Il y a aussi l'absentention de + en + haute : prsidentielles 2017, municipales 2020 (on se souvient des quais de Seine remplis le dimanche)

Donc, les vacances est 1 motif de ne pas aller voter (<- si c'est 1 motivation  ::whistle:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que ce gars respecte certains protocoles (l c'est : quoi qu'il arrive on supporte celui qui gagne la primaire) 
En mme temps le pays est menac, LREM pourrait reprendre le pouvoir, si a arrive la France est foutue, il faut absolument faire barrage  LREM.  ::alerte:: 

Ciotti : Seule Valrie Pcresse peut tre le pivot dun rassemblement au second tour
Si vous votez Zemmour, vous aurez  nouveau Macron : l'appel de Ciotti  voter Pcresse
Eric Ciotti lance un appel aux lecteurs d'Eric Zemmour



> A l'inverse, Eric Zemmour ne peut pas gagner la prsidentielle, a ajout Eric Ciotti, car  *il ne peut pas tre au coeur d'un rassemblement de tous ceux qui ne veulent plus d'Emmanuel Macron* . Voter pour Eric Zemmour  la prsidentielle reviendrait, selon lui,  perdre l'lection.  Je le dis aux lecteurs d'Eric Zemmour  Nice, [] *si vous votez pour lui, vous aurez  nouveau Macron !*


Bon aprs a marche pas son truc, parce que Pcresse partage les mmes ides que Macron  ::java:: 
lire Pcresse, c'est comme rlire Macron De toute faon le PS, LR, LREM c'est exactement la mme merde. LREM a juste ajout une couche d'incomptence pour faire croire qu'il tait moins corrompu que les autres.

Et l en plus on part dans le dlire du "vote utile", je trouve a nul.
Il faut ignorer les sondages, voter pour le programme qui nous plait le plus et voil, c'est pas grave si le parti fait moins d'1%.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Il faut ignorer les sondages, voter pour le programme qui nous plait le plus et voil, c'est pas grave si le parti fait moins d'1%.


Cela fait longtemps que tu n'as pas crit un truc sur lequel je suis d'accord. 

Effectivement il faut voter selon ses convictions et pas selon celui qui a le plus de chances de gagner. Si tout le monde fait de mme, les rsultats pourraient tre surprenants.

----------


## Darkzinus

C'est l'effet 2002 a ... Avant on avait pas cette culture du vote "utile". Et notre systme lectoral de part l'absence de proportionnelle, contribue au vote utile.

----------


## escartefigue

En mme temps, de la proportionnelle  la Prsidentielle, a n'est pas possible  :;):

----------


## halaster08

> En mme temps, de la proportionnelle  la Prsidentielle, a n'est pas possible


Les allemands le font, si j'ai bien compris, il y a un seul tour de vote et aprs les partis peuvent revendiquer la victoire en faisant une/des alliance(s) pour dpasser les 50% de votes.

----------


## Darkzinus

> En mme temps, de la proportionnelle  la Prsidentielle, a n'est pas possible


Bien sr mais le problme majeur c'est la reprsentativit de l'assemble nationale.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les allemands le font, si j'ai bien compris, il y a un seul tour de vote et aprs les partis peuvent revendiquer la victoire en faisant une/des alliance(s) pour dpasser les 50% de votes.


En fait, c'est diffrent. Dans beaucoup de pays, on vote pour une assemble ( la proportionnelle) et c'est cette assemble qui dsigne le chef du gouvernement. 
C'est pour cela qu'il y a des alliances entre partis, parfois assez tonnantes, d'ailleurs. Et aussi pour cela que parfois, un chef de gouvernement doit dmissionner car la coalition qui l'a lue vole en clat et il se retrouve sans majorit pour faire passer les lois.
a oblige les partis  faire des concessions, et a, ce n'est pas la culture des partis politiques franais.

----------


## escartefigue

La raison d'tre de la 5e rpublique tait justement d'avoir une reprsentation majoritaire pour viter les incessants renversements de majorit et changements de gouvernements associs de la 4e rpublique.
Une dose de proportionnelle est une variante intressante et qui fonctionne en France dans certaines assembles, les conseils municipaux par exemple.

----------


## Gunny

> En fait, c'est diffrent. Dans beaucoup de pays, on vote pour une assemble ( la proportionnelle) et c'est cette assemble qui dsigne le chef du gouvernement. 
> C'est pour cela qu'il y a des alliances entre partis, parfois assez tonnantes, d'ailleurs. Et aussi pour cela que parfois, un chef de gouvernement doit dmissionner car la coalition qui l'a lue vole en clat et il se retrouve sans majorit pour faire passer les lois.
> a oblige les partis  faire des concessions, et a, ce n'est pas la culture des partis politiques franais.


a fonctionne comme a au Danemark, et honntement aprs en avoir fait l'exprience, c'est un systme non seulement bien plus dmocratique (chaque vote compte) mais aussi beaucoup plus sain car cela favorise le dialogue entre les partis.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bien sr mais le problme majeur c'est la reprsentativit de l'assemble nationale.


Tu as des systme de vote qui permettent de favoriser l'un ou l'autre des candidats.

Par exemple, pour vraiment favoriser la diversit des candidatures, il existe des systme de pondration.

Dans ton vote, tu ordonnes 5 candidats par ordre de prfrence.

Au final, tu attribue un nombre de point en fonction du vote.
1re position 5pt
2eme 4pt
3eme 3pt
4eme 2pt
5eme 1p

Quelqu'un de gauche mettrait alors par exemple, mlenchon 5pt, roussel 4pt, hidalgo 3pt, jadot 2pt montebourg 1pt.

Si tout le monde fait pareil, mlenchon a plein de vote.
Mais tu auras aussi des gens qui feront jadot, hidalgo, macron, etc... comme ordre

On a donc une personne lue qui dplait au moins de monde, ce qui a quand mme de srieux avantages. On a galement une personne lue qui sera plutot au centre, donc a meme de discuter avec tous.

Alors que le scrutin actuel favorise plutot les extrmes et les personnalits fortes, peu  mme d'couter.

----------


## escartefigue

L'ide est intressante, mais la difficult avec un tel systme serait la dure du dpouillement.
Dans ma commune, les dpouillements s'ternisent souvent au del de 23h, alors l ce serait soupe  l'oignon garantie  ::D:

----------


## halaster08

> On a donc une personne lue qui dplait au moins de monde, ce qui a quand mme de srieux avantages. On a galement une personne lue qui sera plutot au centre, donc a meme de discuter avec tous.
> 
> Alors que le scrutin actuel favorise plutot les extrmes et les personnalits fortes, peu  mme d'couter.


Macron a t lu en se faisant passer pour un centriste (ni droite, ni gauche), tu le trouves vraiment  mme de discuter avec tous ? a l'coute ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Macron a t lu en se faisant passer pour un centriste (ni droite, ni gauche), tu le trouves vraiment  mme de discuter avec tous ? a l'coute ?


Si tu regardes, il a dragu et rameut aussi bien au PS qu'a LR.

Discuter avec la plebe, c'est une autre histoire  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si tu regardes, il a dragu et rameut aussi bien au PS qu'a LR.
> 
> Discuter avec la plebe, c'est une autre histoire


En regardant de plus prs, on se rend compte surtout qu'il a attir d'avantage de LR que de PS, et de toutes faons, le PS est un parti de droite depuis dj longtemps. Il suffit de regarder la primaire socialiste de 2017, ouverte au peuple de gauche. Rsultat un candidat qui n'a pas du tout t soutenu par le parti. Normal, c'tait le dernier du PS  tre de gauche  ::aie:: 

Des personnes  comme Valls, Hollande, ou encore Hidalgo aujourd'hui n'ont rien de gauche. 

Le RPR a chang de nom en UMP, puis en LR, mais au final rien n'a chang dans ce parti. Ni les gens, ni les ides, ni les "programmes".
Le PS, lui a conserv son nom, mais a compltement chang son ADN. Aujourd'hui PS, ce n'est plus Parti Socialiste, mais Parti Socital.

----------


## Gunny

> Si tu regardes, il a dragu et rameut aussi bien au PS qu'a LR.
> 
> Discuter avec la plebe, c'est une autre histoire


Anecdote time : mon pre a toujours vot  gauche, mais  la dernire prsidentielle il a vot pour Macron car il pensait qu'il pourrait rassembler et insuffler du nouveau dans la politique. Pas besoin de dire que c'est la dception et que Macron n'aura pas son vote l'an prochain. Personnellement je doute que mon pre soit le seul dans ce cas.

----------


## halaster08

> Si tu regardes, il a dragu et rameut aussi bien au PS qu'a LR.
> Discuter avec la plebe, c'est une autre histoire


Quand tu disais " mme de discuter avec tous , a l'coute " je pensais au niveau politique, gestion du pays, pas au niveau de la drague de l'lectorat
Effectivement en te positionnant au centre, en ayant pas de programme mais juste des discours bien creux tu peux facilement draguer  tous les rteliers pour te faire lire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il a dragu et rameut aussi bien au PS qu'a LR.


Les gens qui ont vot LREM au premier tour de 2017 l'ont fait pour les mauvaises raisons.
Les motifs taient :
- Il est en couverture de tous les magasines
- Les sondages disent qu'il est le favoris
- Il est jeune
- Il est beau
- Il est nouveau
- Il dit qu'il est centriste et j'aime pas la guguerre gauche/droite
- Je ne vais pas voter Fillon parce qu'il a embauch sa femme et elle n'a jamais rien foutue
- Je ne vais pas voter Hamon parce qu'il n'est pas soutenu par le PS



Heureusement beaucoup de gens ont fini par comprendre :
Prsidentielle : 61 % des Franais excluent de voter Macron au premier tour



> Six Franais sur dix estiment quEmmanuel Macron est un mauvais prsident. Un taux de popularit dans la moyenne de ses prdcesseurs.


a me rend malade de me dire que des gens prvoient de voter Macron au premier tour de 2022.  ::(:

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> En fait, c'est diffrent. Dans beaucoup de pays, on vote pour une assemble ( la proportionnelle) et c'est cette assemble qui dsigne le chef du gouvernement. 
> C'est pour cela qu'il y a des alliances entre partis, parfois assez tonnantes, d'ailleurs. Et aussi pour cela que parfois, un chef de gouvernement doit dmissionner car la coalition qui l'a lue vole en clat et il se retrouve sans majorit pour faire passer les lois.
> a oblige les partis  faire des concessions, et a, ce n'est pas la culture des partis politiques franais.


Et pourtant, je pense que a ne nous ferait pas de mal, a obligerait nos politiques  faire des concessions et  mettre de l'eau dans leur vin. Ou  partir  la retraite et laisser la place  des gens moins borns.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Les gens qui ont vot LREM au premier tour de 2017 l'ont fait pour les mauvaises raisons.


Moi j'ai vot Macron, et pas pour ces raisons, car j'ai pens que son programme tait le plus raliste, et oui certains franais lisent les professions de fois et se font leur propres opinion (j'ai t  la fois satisfait de certaines dcisions  et du d'autres je l'admets)

Et je vais faire pareil pour les prochaines lections, je vais couter les dbats, lire les professions de fois et ne pas me fier aux sondages. Donc mon choix sera peut tre diffrent ou le mme.

Dans toutes les dcisions politiques il y aura des satisfaits et des insatisfaits quel que soit le candidat.

----------


## halaster08

> car j'ai pens que son programme tait le plus raliste


Quel programme ? tu parles de ces "en mme temps" l o il disait tout et son contraire ? Moi aussi je m'tais intress a son programme, programme qu'il n'avait pas encore quand il a lanc sa candidature, ce qui m'a refroidi tout de suite, et aprs je n'y ai vu que du vent, des petites phrases interprtables de 36 manire diffrente, pas de dcision tranche sur des sujets clivant , du coup je suis vraiment curieux, qu'est-ce qui t'a convaincu toi ? si tu t'en souvient

----------


## ONTAYG

> Quel programme ? tu parles de ces "en mme temps" l o il disait tout et son contraire ? Moi aussi je m'tais intress a son programme, programme qu'il n'avait pas encore quand il a lanc sa candidature, ce qui m'a refroidi tout de suite, et aprs je n'y ai vu que du vent, des petites phrases interprtables de 36 manire diffrente, pas de dcision tranche sur des sujets clivant , du coup je suis vraiment curieux, qu'est-ce qui t'a convaincu toi ? si tu t'en souvient


Ton interprtation peut-tre diffrente de la mienne, ce qui est normal, c'est que tu n'es pas un mouton comme moi et tu te fais ta propre opinion que je respecte comme tu dois respecter l'opinion que je me suis faite.

----------


## halaster08

> Ton interprtation peut-tre diffrente de la mienne, ce qui est normal, c'est que tu n'es pas un mouton comme moi et tu te fais ta propre opinion que je respecte comme tu dois respecter l'opinion que je me suis faite.


Mais je respecte ton opinion, si j'en ai donn l'impression contraire je m'en excuse, j'ai juste voulu exprim ce que moi j'avais ressenti en l'entendant, par contre je suis vraiment curieux de savoir quelle parti de son discours/programme t'a sduit, souvent dans les journaux papier/tl on entendait "il est jeune, beau, c'est le renouveau ..." qui ne sont pas des arguments pour moi, toi tu as parl de son programme, et a m'intresse vraiment.

----------


## ONTAYG

Pour tre honnte je ne m'en souviens pas vraiment, sur le moment c'est ce qui je trouvais de mieux  l'instant t, et comme j'ai pass tous les papiers de propagandes en recyclage (dans la chemine  ::mouarf:: ). Il faudra je pense  les garder pour la prochaine fois pour faire le bilan 5 ans aprs du candidat qui sera lu.

On pourra en discuter de manire conviviale lorsque l'on aura tous les programmes, car je sens que l'on va avoir de nombreuses discussions sur le sujet  ::mouarf::  et  mon avis il faudra une discussion par candidat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je suis vraiment curieux de savoir quelle parti de son discours/programme t'a sduit





> Pour tre honnte je ne m'en souviens pas vraiment


Ah voil !
Mme ceux qui ont vot pour Macron au premier tour ne savent pas l'expliquer  ::P: 

C'est mystique :
Macron rpond  ceux qui l'accusent de ne pas avoir de programme



> Le candidat  la prsidentielle Emmanuel Macron a affirm dans Le Journal du Dimanche que *"c'est une erreur de penser que le programme est le coeur" d'une campagne lectorale, alors que, selon lui, "la politique, c'est mystique".*


Prsidentielle: Pas de programme Macron? On a cherch les propositions du candidat



> La rumeur lui colle  la peau depuis son entre en campagne. Emmanuel Macron serait orphelin de projet, le candidat sans programme de cette prsidentielle. Ses adversaires politiques ne manquent pas de le rappeler. *Un  hologramme , a tacl Franois Bayrou*.  Un gourou , a renchri Franois Fillon. Un  champignon hallucinogne  sest amus Jean-Luc Mlenchon.
> 
> Il faut dire que le candidat du mouvement  En Marche  tend le bton pour se faire battre. Annonc en fvrier, le programme ne dbarquera finalement que dbut mars, soit un mois et demi seulement avant le premier tour. Et lancien ministre de lEconomie prvient, dans le JDD.  Cest une erreur de penser que le programme est le cur dune campagne [] *La politique, cest comme la littrature, cest un style. Cest une magie. Il faut dfinir le cur de ce quon veut porter.* 
> 
> Pas besoin de programme, donc ? Son entourage dmine.  Il sagissait dune discussion philosophique avec Anna Cabana [la journaliste du JDD] videmment quil y aura un projet, ou plutt un contrat avec la nation, autour de 10 grandes propositions dvoiles le 2 mars. Ce sont sur ces 10 priorits que le prsident engagera sa responsabilit politique, et sera jug  la fin du quinquennat .


a doit tre a les 10 propositions :
Prsidentielle : les dix mesures phares du programme dEmmanuel Macron



> Baisser les impts des entreprises. 
> Supprimer certaines cotisations des salaris.
> Supprimer la taxe dhabitation pour 80 % des foyers.
> Nationaliser et largir lassurance-chmage. 
> Supprimer le RSI.
> Plus denseignants dans les zones difficiles.
> Un passe culture de 500 euros.
> Renforcer lEurope. 
> Mieux rembourser certaines dpenses de sant. 
> Renforcer leffort budgtaire pour la scurit.


Est-ce qu'il a tenu ses promesses ?

----------


## escartefigue

> Les gens qui ont vot LREM au premier tour de 2017 l'ont fait pour les mauvaises raisons.
> Les motifs taient :
> - Il est en couverture de tous les magasines
> - Les sondages disent qu'il est le favoris
> - Il est jeune
> - Il est beau
> - Il est nouveau
> - Il dit qu'il est centriste et j'aime pas la guguerre gauche/droite
> - Je ne vais pas voter Fillon parce qu'il a embauch sa femme et elle n'a jamais rien foutue
> - Je ne vais pas voter Hamon parce qu'il n'est pas soutenu par le PS


Ca sort d'o cette liste ?  Il n'y a heureusement pas autant de neuneus capables de dcider en fonction de critres aussi futiles !
Certains votent par conviction politique, d'autres par limination, d'autres par dgagisme et virent les sortants, d'autres sont au contraire lgitimistes et votent pour le sortant, d'autres pour la personne ce qu'elle reprsente d'un point de vue moral etc.
Mais la couverture des magasines, la couleur des godasses et ce qu'il mange  la cantine, je pense que la plupart des gens s'en foutent. Heureusement

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y a heureusement pas autant de neuneus capables de dcider en fonction de critres aussi futiles !


Un pourcentage non ngligeable de ceux qui ont vot Macron l'ont fait pour des raisons futiles.
Les micro trottoirs dans les rassemblement pro Macron taient hallucinants.  :8O: 




> d'autres par dgagisme et virent les sortants


Si tu veux te dbarrasser du PS et de l'UMP, il ne faut pas voter LREM, vu que c'est une synthse entre les deux.




> d'autres sont au contraire lgitimistes et votent pour le sortant


J'espre qu'ils vont encore perdre ceux l, Sarkozy n'a fait qu'un mandat, Hollande n'a fait qu'un mandat, Macron ne doit faire qu'un mandat !
Ces prsidents sont ultra-impopulaire, ils dtruisent le pays, il ne faut pas les garder. Ce sont des traitres, qui n'ont pris que des mauvaises dcisions.
Par exemple Macron a vendu des grosses entreprises Franaises aux USA  ::(: 
Sarkozy a brad l'or de la France pour acheter des dollar US.  ::furax:: 




> Mais la couverture des magasines, la couleur des godasses et ce qu'il mange  la cantine, je pense que la plupart des gens s'en foutent.


C'est quelque chose dont ils n'ont pas conscience, ils se disent juste "je vais voter Macron" mais ils ne savent pas vraiment pourquoi.
Bizarrement quand t'es candidat et que t'es en premire page de tous les journaux, plus de gens votent pour toi.
L'autre gros truc qui joue ce sont les sondages, si tu paies les instituts de sondages pour qu'ils augmentent ton score, t'as accs  plus de mdiatisation et a te ramne la blinde d'lecteurs.

Souvent celui qui gagne l'lection c'est celui qui est le plus mdiatis.

----------


## ONTAYG

De ce que je sais, je parles en tant qu'individu qui a constat des choses, je peux me tromper


Baisser les impts des entreprises. _?_
Supprimer certaines cotisations des salaris. _A priori le net  lgrement augment_
Supprimer la taxe dhabitation pour 80 % des foyers. _Je ne payes plus de taxes d'habitation_
Nationaliser et largir lassurance-chmage. _?_
Supprimer le RSI. _?_
Plus denseignants dans les zones difficiles. _Je sais qu'il y a eu des ddoublonnages de classes en primaires, par contre est-ce que c'est dans certaines zones._
Un passe culture de 500 euros. _?_
Renforcer lEurope. _?_
Mieux rembourser certaines dpenses de sant. _Il y a dornavant un zro  charge pour certains soins dentaires et les porteurs de lunettes._
Renforcer leffort budgtaire pour la scurit. _Le nombre d'entres en cole de gendarmerie a t augment. De nouveaux vhicules pour remplacer les dinosaures, mais il y a beaucoup  faire_

Je ne veux pas le dfendre, mais n'oublions pas qu'il s'est pris une crise sanitaire qui a put contre carr ses plans. Et des milliards ont t dpenss pour maintenir des socits  flot pendant cette crise, je ne dis pas que toutes ont t sauves.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne veux pas le dfendre, mais n'oublions pas qu'il s'est pris une crise sanitaire qui a put contre carr ses plans.


Avant les histoires de SARS-CoV-2, il y avait des manifestations massives dans toutes la France, c'tait le chaos.
Les Franais n'ont plus de pouvoir d'achat, le chmage augmente, l'inflation augmente, les salaires stagnent.

Son bilan tait pourri avant la pandmie, maintenant la situation est encore pire, il a creus la dette  une vitesse hallucinante.
Bilan dEmmanuel Macron: promesse plutt tenue sur la dpense, mais un cocktail explosif de dficits et de dette



> En 2022, le prsident sortant pourra afficher un strict respect de la trajectoire de dpenses annonce en 2017, au milliard prs. Mais 300 milliards de dettes de plus que prvu.
> 
> Alors que la droite durcit ses attaques sur le bilan du prsident sortant, quen est-il de la gestion des comptes publics ces cinq dernires annes ? Comme ses deux prdcesseurs, Emmanuel Macron a scind son mandant en deux. Dune relative orthodoxie budgtaire sur la premire moiti du quinquennat, *Emmanuel Macron a bascul, sous limpulsion du  quoi quil en cote  et de la leve du pacte europen de stabilit, dans une politique de  keynsien sous strodes*  dans la seconde, comme la rcemment pingl le snateur libral Claude Malhuret. Il aura fini en  cramant la caisse  selon lexpression de Valrie Pcresse, dpensant pas moins de 17 milliards deuros ces quatre derniers mois.


Une dette c'est une dette :

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De ce que je sais, je parles en tant qu'individu qui a constat des choses, je peux me tromper


De ce je pense...


Baisser les impts des entreprises. _?_ _Il a tellement donn aux multinationales qu'il en a oubli les petites entreprises... Promis c'est pour le prochain mandat, sauf cas de force majeure (comme : Brigitte a chang de coiffure, mince, on va pas pouvoir s'occuper de a)_
Supprimer certaines cotisations des salaris. _A priori le net  lgrement augment_ _Le net qui augmente, en baissant les cotisations, c'est le salaire qui baisse et des sous pour les employeurs_
Supprimer la taxe dhabitation pour 80 % des foyers. _Je ne payes plus de taxes d'habitation_ _Moi, c'est 1 coup je paie pas, un coup je paie, j'ai pas tout compris_ 
Nationaliser et largir lassurance-chmage. _?_ _?_
Supprimer le RSI. _?_ _?_
Plus denseignants dans les zones difficiles. _Je sais qu'il y a eu des ddoublonnages de classes en primaires, par contre est-ce que c'est dans certaines zones._ [I]C'est plus d'enseignants partout et avec des salaires dcents, qu'il faut. Mais, ces gens vont en coles prives mettent leurs gosses en coles prives, alors qu'est-ce qu'ils en ont  faire de l'ducation nationale ? [/I]
Un passe culture de 500 euros. _?_ _?_
Renforcer lEurope. _?_ _C'est changer l'UE qu'il faut, pour la renforcer, mais a, c'est pas au programme._
Mieux rembourser certaines dpenses de sant. _Il y a dornavant un zro  charge pour certains soins dentaires et les porteurs de lunettes._ _Alors l, c'est trop drle. Oui, on peut avoir des lunettes  0, mais ce sont des lunettes des annes 60 (et encore), par contre si tu n'en veux pas, alors tes verres ne sont plus rembourser. Enfin si, 3cts par verre et 3cts pour la monture. Et c'est pas des blagues, j'ai chang de lunettes y a un an environ, les miennes avaient casses aprs 8 ans de bons et loyaux services, j'ai hallucin quand j'ai vu les montants de remboursement_
Renforcer leffort budgtaire pour la scurit. _Le nombre d'entres en cole de gendarmerie a t augment. De nouveaux vhicules pour remplacer les dinosaures, mais il y a beaucoup  faire_ _Achat de LBD et de grenades pour mater les rsistants les casseurs_




> Je ne veux pas le dfendre, mais n'oublions pas qu'il s'est pris une crise sanitaire qui a put contre carr ses plans.


Je dirais que c'est le seul point positif du COVID. Il nous a sauv des rformes de Macron. Mais, bon, si on en reprend pour 5 ans, on est dans la m****...  ::aie::  (bon si c'est Pcresse, a sera pas mieux. En fait, je n'en vois aucun qui a ma prfrence cette anne  ::calim2:: )

----------


## halaster08

> Baisser les impts des entreprises. _?_ Sans contrepartie, du coup tout est parti dans la poche des actionnaires, bonne nouvelle ?
> Supprimer certaines cotisations des salaris. _A priori le net  lgrement augment_ Du coup pas de chance on a plus de sous pour les retraites/la scu/le chomage, donc ce qu'on a donn on te le reprends au triple  cot
> Supprimer la taxe dhabitation pour 80 % des foyers. _Je ne payes plus de taxes d'habitation_ Mais d'autres taxes augmentent a cot, taxe foncire par exemple
> Nationaliser et largir lassurance-chmage. _?_ avec une baisse d'indemnisation de 20% en moyenne, encore des conomies sur le dos des prcaires
> Supprimer le RSI. _?_
> Plus denseignants dans les zones difficiles. _Je sais qu'il y a eu des ddoublonnages de classes en primaires, par contre est-ce que c'est dans certaines zones._ Mesure non prenne, a effectif constant (mme en diminution sur certains postes) donc enseignant pris sur d'autres activits qui ne seront plus ralis, bonne nouvelle ?
> Un passe culture de 500 euros. _?_ Pour les jeunes uniquement de mmoire, jeunes qui sont de plus en plus prcaire, qui ont de plus en plus recours a l'aide alimentaire, c'est bien, mais c'est pas le plus urgent
> Renforcer lEurope. _?_
> Mieux rembourser certaines dpenses de sant. _Il y a dornavant un zro  charge pour certains soins dentaires et les porteurs de lunettes._ Pas pour tous, a cot beaucoup de remboursement ont baiss, moi par exemple je suis trop myope pour y avoir accs.
> ...

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Plus denseignants dans les zones difficiles. _Je sais qu'il y a eu des ddoublonnages de classes en primaires, par contre est-ce que c'est dans certaines zones._


Cela a surtout t le jeu des chaises musical. Dans certaines coles on a supprim du personnel ... utile (assistant AESH par exemple ... ) .

Certaines coles ont t sorti du REP/REP+ , donc pas de nouvelle cration de classe.

----------


## Ryu2000

Et aprs il y en a qui disent que les Franais sont sexistes et ne veulent pas de femmes  des postes de haute responsabilit  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:  ::ptdr:: 
Sondage : Valrie Pcresse devancerait Marine Le Pen au 1er tour

On est super progressiste, si a se trouve on a mme un gars dguis en femme en tant que premire dame.  ::ptdr:: 
"Jean-Michel Trogneux" : une thorie fumeuse accuse Brigitte Macron d'tre un homme

----------


## Ryu2000

Le thme de l'inscurit revient chez LR (je suis presque content, parce qu'au moins a ne parle pas de la pandmie) :
Pcresse ressort le "Krcher", Bernalicis imite Sarkozy pour la moquer



> Cest lui qui avait utilis le mot Krcher, en 2005, comme ministre de lIntrieur, laissant cette expression dans les annales politiques. Un terme que reprend aujourdhui la candidate de la droite  llection prsidentielle pour, dit-elle, dans le quotidien rgional La Provence, nettoyer les quartiers, avec laide de brigades coups de poing, mais galement de larme, afin de scuriser les primtres dintervention.


Personne ne devrait parler de "Karcher", on doit dire "nettoyeur haute pression".
Exactement comme on dit "pte  tartiner  la noisette", "ruban adhsif", le pire tant ceux qui utilisent le terme "frigidaire" alors que pendant 20 ans aucun rfrigrateur de la marque Frigidaire n'a t commercialis.

a sonnerait tellement mieux "on va ressortir les nettoyeur haute pression de la cave", enfin bon tant pis Encore une opportunit manqu de sortir une phrase choque. (quel genre ?)  ::(: 

====
Dans un registre beaucoup plus nervant :
"'Emmerder' va devenir un mot-vnement comme le 'Krcher' de Sarkozy", selon une experte en linguistique



> Pour la sociolinguiste Maria Candea, "emmerder, c'est vulgaire, et ce serait choquant dans les propos de n'importe quelle personne reprsentant une institution, comme une directrice d'cole par exemple". "*Cet usage du registre populaire et vulgaire, Nicolas Sarkozy en avait fait une marque de fabrique*, une manire de dire aux gens qu'il parlait comme tout le monde", rappelle-t-elle.
> 
> Emmanuel Macron "utilise ce type de langage, ce ton, pour la premire fois dans un contexte formel d'une interview destine  publication. Jusqu' prsent il n'avait pas fait ce choix-l."
> 
> Pour la politologue Virginie Martin, "*il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas dans la faon de parler. Quand on a vant l'thique, la participation des citoyens, on ne parle pas comme a aux Franais*." Ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'Emmanuel Macron utilise un langage cru, mais c'est la premire fois qu'il le fait dans une interview destine initialement au grand public et donc prpare.
> 
> En restant centre sur le "j'ai envie d'emmerder", Sandrine Graf, estime que *le "j'ai envie de" en rajoute sur la connotation agressive*. "On ne sait pas finalement si Emmanuel Macron a voulu vraiment tre mprisant, ou bien se montrer familier, ou encore n'a pas maitris sa sortie. Mais les pisodes prcdents portent tout le monde  pencher pour l'aspect mprisant de sa posture."


Si a se trouve les conseillers en communication de Macron lui ont bien expliqu qu'il ne fallait pas qu'il dise a et il ne s'est pas contrl.
Le bon ct c'est que Macron a gagn de nouveaux ennemis, le mauvais ct c'est que a a stimul des pro vaccins hystriques qui pensent que tous les problmes viennent des non vaccins.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Personne ne devrait parler de "Karcher", on doit dire "nettoyeur haute pression".
> Exactement comme on dit "pte  tartiner  la noisette", "ruban adhsif", le pire tant ceux qui utilisent le terme "frigidaire" alors que pendant 20 ans aucun rfrigrateur de la marque Frigidaire n'a t commercialis.


Une fois de plus tu es  cot de la plaque. La langue franaise tant une langue vivante, elle volue. Et nombre de mots courant ET intgrer dans nos dictionnaires sont drivs d'anciennes marques.
Le principe qui fait qu'un nom de propre (comme une Marque, mais pas que) devient un nom courant est Antonomase. 




> Antonomase : nom fminin  Figure qui consiste  remplacer, en vue dune expression plus spcifiante ou plus suggestive, un nom propre par un nom commun (le Sauveur pour Jsus-Christ) ou un nom commun par un nom propre (un Tartuffe pour un hypocrite).


A lire

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est de la merde de faire des antonomases avec des marques. C'est imprcis.

a m'nervait dj quand les gens disaient "Sega" pour parler de la Mega Drive, ou "Nintendo" pour parler de la NES.
C'est la porte ouverte  toutes les fentres, on commence comme a et on fini par patauger dans sa propre mdiocrit en disant "Sopalin" pour parler d'essuie-tout C'est triste  ::(:  ::cry::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est de la merde de faire des antonomases avec des marques. C'est imprcis.
> 
> a m'nerverait dj quand les gens disaient "Sega" pour parler de la Mega Drive, ou "Nintendo" pour parler de la NES.
> C'est la porte ouverte  toutes les fentres, on commence comme a et on fini par patauger dans se mdiocrit en disant "Sopalin" pour parler d'essuie-tout C'est triste


J'adore, le mec il rle parce que dire "Sopalin" a rend mdiocre la langue franaise, et il crit : "a m'nerverait dj quand les gens disaient"  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Oui ben j'tais nerv j'ai pas eu le temps de me relire ! (c'est un problme de clique-droit, j'ai choisi la mauvaise orthographe)
J'ai perdu mon sang-froid, j'ai revcu des vnements traumatisants, par exemple des gens qui disaient "Frigidaire", c'tait terrible.  ::(: 
Je suis encore sous le choc  ::(: 

Par contre prendre un mot qui existe pour en faire un produit a peut tre cool, comme par exemple la clbre Requerre :

Quand quelqu'un parle de Requerre tout le monde sait exactement de quoi il parle et a c'est chouette  :+1:

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Le thme de l'inscurit revient chez LR (je suis presque content, parce qu'au moins a ne parle pas de la pandmie) :
> Pcresse ressort le "Krcher", Bernalicis imite Sarkozy pour la moquer
> 
> 
> Personne ne devrait parler de "Karcher", on doit dire "nettoyeur haute pression".
> Exactement comme on dit "pte  tartiner  la noisette", "ruban adhsif", le pire tant ceux qui utilisent le terme "frigidaire" alors que pendant 20 ans aucun rfrigrateur de la marque Frigidaire n'a t commercialis.
> 
> a sonnerait tellement mieux "on va ressortir les nettoyeur haute pression de la cave", enfin bon tant pis Encore une opportunit manqu de sortir une phrase choque. (quel genre ?) 
> 
> ...


Les fameux "mots-marques" :  Kayak , radar, digiposte, digipass, digicode , velux, frigo, polaire, kway , caddy/caddie , abribus, botox, balatum , canson, cellophane, bic, bottin , freezer , sopalin , estafette, mobylette ...

----------


## Ryu2000

J'espre que le Modem va se faire condamner  ::heart::  (parce que ce sont les allis d'LREM et il n'y a rien de pire qu'LREM)
SOUPON D'EMPLOIS FICTIFS D'ASSISTANTS D'EURODPUTS: LE MODEM ET L'UDF MIS EN EXAMEN



> "Pour faire vivre son parti et assurer son fonctionnement  moindre cot, Franois Bayrou et Marielle de Sarnez, pauls par les cadres du parti, ont mis au service de l'UDF, puis du MoDem, des assistants parlementaires rmunrs par le Parlement europen", y est-il rsum.


Aprs tous les partis utilisent cette technique.

J'ai vu ce qu'on vot les dputs Modem  ::evilred:: (les 32 dputs sigeant mercredi soir ont vot pour le projet de loi)
Mme LREM fait mieux puisque 3 dputs ont vot contre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour en revenir  la Prsidentielle, je pense que a va tre une des pires campagnes de l'histoire (et pourtant les dernires n'ont pas t terribles).

Une fois de plus on semble parti vers un dbat de petites phrases plutt qu'un dbat d'ides (bon, dans la mesure ou aucun des candidats ne semble avoir de programme et encore moins d'ides, a parait logique).

Macron va trs certainement remporter cette lection. Le pire, c'est qu'il n'a rien  faire pour cela,  part, faire ... du Macron !

Il sort une petite phrase de provoc' et tous les autres se ridiculisent en la commentant ! 
Et,  la fin, la com' du gouvernement (je vous rappelle que c'est la seule discipline gouvernementale actuelle), vient expliquer que ce n'est qu'une tempte dans un verre d'eau. Les journaleux n'ont plus qu' reprendre les textes fournis par le ministre de la pense unique, et hop, Macron en sort gagnant.

Franchement, c'est d'un navrant !  ::calim2::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Glan sur le net , programme du mouvement Simple de Gaspard Koenig : https://global-uploads.webflow.com/5...s%20Simple.pdf

----------


## Invit

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Glan sur le net , programme du mouvement Simple de Gaspard Koenig : https://global-uploads.webflow.com/5...s%20Simple.pdf


Jme suis arrt au droit du vivant vraiment un ramassis de conneries.

----------


## Escapetiger

En attendant qu' Emmanuel Macron, l'actuel prsident, annonce officiellement sa candidature, voici  nouveau Jean-Luc Mlenchon, cette fois-ci sur la chane Thinkerview dcouverte grce aux membres de _developpez_ (que je remercie) en sus de la chane RT France via Frdric Tadde cite plus en avant dans ce post _politique_; vivement des dbats au plus haut niveau entre les protagonistes quelque soit leurs - vos - opinions, vive le pays des Lumires * :



_O va la France ? Jean-Luc Mlenchon - Part 1 [EN DIRECT] - Thinkerview_

Rfrence :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thinkerview

* [Edit]
 Les Lumires sont un mouvement culturel, philosophique, littraire et intellectuel qui merge dans la seconde moiti du xviie sicle avec des philosophes comme Descartes, Spinoza, Locke, Bayle et Newton, avant de se dvelopper dans toute l'Europe, notamment en France, au xviiie sicle. Par extension, on a donn  cette priode le nom de sicle des Lumires.
...

Source :  Lumires (philosophie)  Wikipdia

----------


## Invit

Ah ouais c'est thinkerview et rt France le niveau d'information ici ? On parle bien du mec qui coupe sans cesse les invits et qui passe du coq  l'ne  chacune de ses questions ?

Rt France on en parle mme pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

ric Zemmour fait le juif de service pour les antismites, lance Yannick Jadot



> Continuant sur sa lance pour mieux attaquer le no-candidat, Yannick Jadot lance : ric Zemmour fait le juif de service pour les antismites. Et d'enfoncer le clou en expliquant qu'*il est une caution et un alibi pour tous les antismites et tous les racistes.* De ce constat, le dput europen espre que les Franais auront l'intelligence de ne pas plonger dans ce qui serait plus qu'une rgression historique, mais un affaissement de la France, de la dmocratie, de nos valeurs.


Il est possible que l'analyse que partage Jadot soit vrai pour certaines personnes qui souhaitent voter Zemmour en 2022.

Je suis trs heureux de les accueillir : ric Zemmour heureux dtre ralli par des membres de LR et RN



> Ils sont prts  tout pour soutenir ric Zemmour dans sa "Reconqute". Mme  rompre avec leur parti initial. Depuis quil sest lanc dans la course  llyse, le polmiste dextrme-droite a su tisser sa toile dans la sphre politique. Aprs que Gilbert Collard a annonc son dpart du Rassemblement National, *Marion Marchal a laiss sous-entendre quelle pourrait galement soutenir lancien journaliste au dtriment de sa tante Marine Le Pen.* Invit sur le plateau du 20H de TF1, ce dimanche 13 fvrier, ric Zemmour sest flicit des nouveaux ralliements venus des rangs RN et LR. "Ils veulent participer  cette lutte contre le grand remplacement. Ils pensent que je suis le seul  pouvoir dfendre la France qui veut rester la France", a-t-il dclar avec une certaine assurance avant dajouter : "Il y a effectivement des gens du Rassemblement National, vous les avez cits, je suis trs heureux de les accueillir."


Pcresse sonne un peu comme Marine Lepen :
"JUSTE PAS POSSIBLE", "UN NAUFRAGE"... LES TNORS DE LA DROITE TRILLENT LE MEETING DE VALRIE PCRESSE

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> ric Zemmour fait le juif de service pour les antismites, lance Yannick Jadot
> 
> Il est possible que l'analyse que partage Jadot soit vrai pour certaines personnes qui souhaitent voter Zemmour en 2022.


Car dfendre le wokisme et le cautionner le racisme anti blanc c'est mieux tre ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Car dfendre le wokisme et le cautionner le racisme anti blanc c'est mieux tre ?


Hein ?
Je disais juste qu'il y a probablement des racistes qui souhaitent voter Zemmour et qui sont content parce qu'il est juif.
Il y a moyen que des gens se disent inconsciemment "je soutiens un juif alors je suis incritiquable" ou quelque chose comme a.

Il y a des juifs qui aiment bien Zemmour et il y a des juifs qui ne l'aiment pas.
ric Zemmour,  juif antismite  ?



> Selon les universitaires Esther Benbassa, par ailleurs snatrice de Paris, et Jean-Christophe Attias, Eric Zemmour est un politicien dextrme droite qui, en jouant de sa qualit de juif, confre  lextrme droite, traditionnellement antismite, un vernis de respectabilit.


Eric Zemmour, un invit indsirable au dner du Crif



> Le traditionnel dner du Crif aura lieu le 24 fvrier,  50 jours du premier tour de l'lection prsidentielle. Francis Kalifat, son prsident, annonce : ni Jean-Luc Mlenchon, ni Marine Le Pen, et ni Eric Zemmour ne seront invits. Il sexplique.


Zemmour clashe le prsident du CRIF (vido) :  Moi au moins je suis populaire  la synagogue 



> Je suis trs populaire quand je vais  la synagogue. Je conseille  Monsieur Kalifat de venir avec moi et on verra qui sera le plus populaire , a-t-il ironis.

----------


## halaster08

> Car dfendre le wokisme et le cautionner le racisme anti blanc c'est mieux tre ?


Donc si on est pas d'accord avec le racisme de Zemmour on est forcment wokiste et anti-blanc ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Hein ?
> Je disais juste qu'il y a probablement des racistes qui souhaitent voter Zemmour et qui sont content parce qu'il est juif.
> Il y a moyen que des gens se disent inconsciemment "je soutiens un juif alors je suis incritiquable" ou quelque chose comme a.


Qu'est ce que c'est que ce raccourcis  2 balles ? 

Mythe et lgende urbaine mon cher ami ... Il faut arrter de fumer la moquette mec  ::fou:: 

Si je retraduis ta pense : " Une personne raciste voterait pour une personne dont la minorit a t perscut par le pass, pour s'acheter une bonne conscience " Un genre d'thnobashing en somme ( ? ).   




> Donc si on est pas d'accord avec le racisme de Zemmour on est forcment wokiste et anti-blanc ?


Absolument pas. 

---

Notez cependant qu'on constate un phnomne . Des intellectuels, politiques, philosophes, journalistes plutt orients  gauche . Se revendiquant humaniste, et cautionnant le fait de parler de "race" d'humain avec des notions de supriorit et d'infriorit ?!

Pour imager le propos : cela reviendrait  dire par exemple qu'un chinois et suprieur  un africain, lui mme suprieur  un sud amricain, lui mme suprieur  un caucasien ... Quand on coute les intellectuels en question ils vont jusqu' " la dcoupe" . Parler de ces notions de supriorit ou infriorit par tranche de population dans un mme pays ou entre pays diffrent ...

Toujours pour imager le propose : cela reviendrait  dire : un suisse est suprieur  un franais ou un italien en France (minorit) serait suprieur ou meilleur qu'un franais ? 

La encore faut arrter la fumette 

C'est mme  la limite raciste ces comparaisons ... manant de personne censes dfendre le savoir vivre ensemble ...

Exemple : https://www.letemps.ch/monde/audrey-...union-nonmixte , https://etudiant.lefigaro.fr/article...-bcd1bfaf35b1/

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'est ce que c'est que ce raccourcis  2 balles ?


L'ide n'est pas de moi.
ric Zemmour fait le juif de service pour les antismites, lance Yannick Jadot
ric Zemmour,  juif antismite  ?

Zemmour tient un discours plus radical que celui de Marine Lepen et pourtant les mdias sont beaucoup plus sympa avec lui.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> L'ide n'est pas de moi.
> ric Zemmour fait le juif de service pour les antismites, lance Yannick Jadot


Les propos de jabot sont insultants et scandaleux  ::evil::   ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax::  . Il mrite une condamnation .  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est -peu-prs ce qu'a dit Marine Lepen.
Juif de service : Marine Le Pen soutient ric Zemmour aprs les propos de Yannick Jadot



> Malgr la polmique, le leader d'EELV a ritr ce lundi ses propos sur RMC : Il y a toute une partie de la population qui a trouv en Zemmour quelqu'un de bien pratique pour assumer l'antismitisme, il est l'idiot utile de l'antismitisme. De quoi faire sortir la prtendante RN Marine Le Pen de la bataille lectorale pour soutenir l'autre leader du camp national.
> 
> Les Franais mritent un dbat politique digne, *les propos de Yannick Jadot contre ric Zemmour sont pouvantables et devraient tre condamns par tous les candidats.* Ces donneurs de leon gauchistes ont abandonn la Rpublique en rase campagne depuis trop longtemps, a crit l'ancienne patronne du RN sur Twitter. Pour l'instant, il faut dire qu'ric Zemmour n'a pas encore officiellement rpliqu  la sortie de son adversaire.
> (...)
> Au final, peu de ractions ont merg dans la classe politique. *C'est choquant, c'est honteux cette rsurgence de l'antismitisme d'extrme gauche*, a notamment tanc le dput LR des Alpes-Maritimes ric Ciotti lundi sur BFMTV. Sur France Info, le patron du PS Olivier Faure ne croit pas qu'il faille qualifier les gens par ce qu'ils sont, on n'a pas  essentialiser qui que ce soit.


====
C'est dommage j'arrive plus  retrouver la source, mais il y a quelqu'un qui expliquait que si Pcresse a parl de "Grand Remplacement" c'tait pour se diffrencier de Macron. Parce que les lecteurs ne voient pas de diffrence entre Macron et Pcresse.
Pour l'instant cette stratgie ne semble pas payante.

====
Edit :
Pcresse tente la stratgie victimaire :
PRSIDENTIELLE: CRITIQUE APRS SON MEETING, VALRIE PCRESSE DNONCE SUR BFMTV UN "PHNOMNE MACHISTE"



> "Quand Emmanuel Macron fait son premier meeting de sa premire campagne il y a 5 ans, il y a un moment o il fait sa mue en direct, o il se met  crier. Est-ce quil a eu les mmes critiques que moi? La vrit est toute simple, quand cest un homme, cest une erreur de jeunesse. Quand cest une femme, cest une faiblesse", dclare Valrie Pcresse.


Je me rappel que les gens s'taient beaucoup moqus de Macron  l'poque.
Quand il hurle "C'EST NOTRE PROJET !!!" il a l'air con.

Mais apparemment les mdias avaient t trs sympa avec lui :
Si Macron hurle en fin de meeting, c'est parce qu'il "ne triche jamais"



> "Je ne triche jamais, je donne tout ce que j'ai": l'ex-ministre Emmanuel Macron, candidat  l'lection prsidentielle, est revenu vendredi sur sa fin de discours hurle lors d'un meeting le week-end dernier  Paris, expliquant ne pas l'avoir prmdite. "*Sorti de son contexte, pour certains, cela peut sembler amusant et les dtournements que j'ai pu voir m'ont bien fait rire*. D'autres peuvent se dire: 'Il est totalement exalt ce garon'", commente l'ancien locataire de Bercy dans un entretien  l'hebdomadaire catholique La Vie.


Quand le discours hurlant d'Emmanuel Macron inspire le web
Macron en transe rgale la Toile

Les mdias ont russi  sortir quelque chose de positif des hurlements de Macron, c'est pas facile  faire avec le discours de Pcresse.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle 2022 : ric Zemmour devance lgrement Valrie Pcresse, selon deux sondages
Vous imaginez un second tour RN / Reconqute ?

========
Prsidentielle 2022 : Pcresse raffirme  dtester et combattre  la thorie  du grand remplacement 



> Lobjectif de Valrie Pcresse tait clair : teindre la polmique sans faire de rtropdalage, ni mme un mea culpa, mais simplement par une explication de texte. La candidate LR  la prsidentielle, critique pour avoir voqu dimanche la thorie complotiste du  grand remplacement , a dnonc mardi une  polmique monte  par ses adversaires sur ce quelle a qualifi de  thorie de la haine et de la peur . Selon elle, depuis quelle est dsigne candidate,  *il y a un jeu malsain entre Emmanuel Macron et Eric Zemmour et Marine Le Pen pour essayer de faire en sorte quils se retrouvent face  face* .
> 
> *Soyons trs clairs, je suis le vrai rempart rpublicain  la thorie du "grand replacement". () Je la dteste, je la combats* , a dclar la candidate sur France 2. Cest une  polmique monte avec une expression que jutilise depuis des mois pour dire que je lutte contre ce "grand remplacement"  suppos de la population europenne par une population non europenne.  Je ne le lgitime pas puisque je dis que je nen veux pas , a-t-elle insist.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le gros problme que rencontre Pcresse c'est qu'elle a le cul entre 2 chaises, pour dire les choses simplement.

Soit elle va sur une ligne modre pour tenter de rcuprer ceux qui sont tents par Macron, mais elle risque de perdre les plus durs qui pourraient tre tents d'aller vers Zemmour ou Le Pen.
Soit elle durci sa politique, pour satisfaire son lectorat de droite (ciotti), mais risque de voir partir ces lecteurs modrs vers Macron.

Je pense qu'elle a perdu quoiqu'elle fasse. Elle devrait finir assez mal, derrire Macron, Zemmour et Le Pen.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le gros problme que rencontre Pcresse c'est qu'elle a le cul entre 2 chaises, pour dire les choses simplement.
> 
> Soit elle va sur une ligne modre pour tenter de rcuprer ceux qui sont tents par Macron, mais elle risque de perdre les plus durs qui pourraient tre tents d'aller vers Zemmour ou Le Pen.
> Soit elle durci sa politique, pour satisfaire son lectorat de droite (ciotti), mais risque de voir partir ces lecteurs modrs vers Macron.
> 
> Je pense qu'elle a perdu quoiqu'elle fasse. Elle devrait finir assez mal, derrire Macron, Zemmour et Le Pen.


Assez d'accord avec toi... l'espace entre Zemour et macron est trs rduit pour qu'une candidate sans saveur particulire s'en sorte.
Macron a trs bien excut son OPA sur le centre droit.

----------


## escartefigue

> Le gros problme que rencontre Pcresse c'est qu'elle a le cul entre 2 chaises, pour dire les choses simplement.


Oui, en plus elle joue un personnage qui n'est pas le sien. Elle est d'un naturel plutt modr et elle joue les scuritaires sous la pression de son aile droite.
Je pense que c'est une mauvaise stratgie, car a sonne faux, on sent qu'elle n'est pas  l'aise dans ce rle.
D'ailleurs, j'ai suivi une bonne partie son interview hier soir sur LCI, elle passe beaucoup de temps  regarder vers le bas, c'est symptomatique.
Il me semble qu'elle devrait rester elle mme, ne pas faire semblant, c'est sa seule chance de s'en sortir.
Sauf si Le Pen et Zemmour s'entre-tuent - et c'est possible - elle n'aura pas de place entre Macron et l'extrme droite.

----------


## pmithrandir

Avec le sentiment anti macron, elle peut effectivement manger ce dernier... s'attaquer a zemour et lepen me met assez mal a l'aise et est pour moi disqualifiant pour une candidate comme elle... Surtout, ca laisse  penser que sa politique sera sur ces aspects la... ce qui n'est pas de bon augures.
A quoi bon empcher Zemmour d'accder au pouvoir si c'est Ciotti qui l'obtient.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense que c'est une mauvaise stratgie, car a sonne faux, on sent qu'elle n'est pas  l'aise dans ce rle.


J'ai cout une partie de son meeting de dimanche, et elle est vraiment mauvaise oratrice.  ::aie:: 
LR est vraiment mal parti avec elle. Je crois qu'ils ont fait une erreur de casting. Elle reprsente la bourgeoisie parisienne, comme Hidalgo reprsente les bobos parisiens. La France d'en bas aura du mal  les suivre.

De plus, on voit qu'elle attend le soutien de Sarkozy (elle est alle lui rendre visite, sans que celui-ci se prononce pour elle). Si Sarkozy rallie Macron, elle est foutue.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pcresse partage les mmes valeurs que Macron, elle partage le mme programme que Macron, si elle tait au pouvoir elle ferait la mme politique que Macron.
LR et LREM proposent exactement la mme chose.
Si Macron arrive au second tour et si Pcresse n'y arrive pas, elle va se prcipiter pour appeler ses lecteurs  voter LREM.

Sarkozy avait dj promis de rduire l'immigration et il n'a rien fait. (cela dit Hollande avait dit "mon ennemi c'est la finance" et Macron s'est retrouv ministre Les candidats aiment bien mentir pendant la campagne)
L'immigration choisie de Sarkozy est reste une promesse



> En 2007, Nicolas Sarkozy souhaitait que 50% des entres migratoires aient un motif professionnel. Cinq ans plus tard, la proportion reste minime.


C'est une mauvaise stratgie de toute faon, LR ne va pas rcuprer des lecteurs du RN ou de Reconqute.




> Si Sarkozy rallie Macron, elle est foutue.


Vous croyez que les lecteurs LR en ont encore quelque chose  foutre de l'avis de Sarkozy ?
En 2012 les Franais en avaient tellement marre de Sarkozy qu'ils ont lu Hollande.

----------


## escartefigue

> De plus, on voit qu'elle attend le soutien de Sarkozy (elle est alle lui rendre visite, sans que celui-ci se prononce pour elle). Si Sarkozy rallie Macron, elle est foutue.


Mme sans aller jusque l, l'absence de soutien est dj lourd de consquences pour les anciens sarkozystes, encore trs nombreux





> Vous croyez que les lecteurs LR en ont encore quelque chose  foutre de l'avis de Sarkozy ?
> En 2012 les Franais en avaient tellement marre de Sarkozy qu'ils ont lu Hollande.


"Les Rpublicains" c'est surtout un parti de personnes ges et lgitimistes.
Sarkozy a encore beaucoup de supporters et comme les autres dirigeants historiques sont au placard (Fillon, Cop, Balkany) ou chez Macron (E. Woerth, C. Estrosi, B. Le Maire, E. Philippe) le soutien de Sarkozy aurait son importance pour Pecresse

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous croyez que les lecteurs LR en ont encore quelque chose  foutre de l'avis de Sarkozy ?


Tu oublies qu' droite, la culture du Chef est trs forte. Et le dernier Chef de la droite, c'est Sarkozy. Depuis, ils n'ont plus rien. Et Pcresse n'a absolument pas l'toffe du Chef. 
C'est pas pour rien qu'elle s'est prcipite chez Sarkozy. Les sondages sont pas bons, elle sait trs bien que sa campagne pitine et qu'elle est en train de perdre face  Zemmour, ce qui serait un coup dur pour elle, mais aussi pour LR.
a fait 5 ans qu'ils essaient d'exister. Entre un Macron qui leur a piqu des centristes, une politique gouvernementale  laquelle ils avaient du mal  s'opposer tant elle est proche de la leur, et de l'autre une extrme droite de plus en plus raccord avec leur aile droite. 

Ajoutons  cela les condamnations et/ou affaires en cours : Fillon, Sarkozy, Balkany, Gueant, ... et j'en oublie srement. 

Bref, LR est dans la merde. Il suffit de regarder qui s'est prsent  leur "primaire". Que des seconds couteaux, pas de vrais leader. Et, c'est l o le bt blesse. La droite a besoin d'un leader fort, c'est dans leurs gnes, pour tre en capacit de gagner.

Pour l'instant, Pcresse tient la barre, mais on sent que a rame dur. Au moindre cart c'est le naufrage. Et son dernier meeting ressemble un peu  la prestation de Marine Le Pen dans le dbat du second tour de 2017. Un chec. Alors, certes pas aussi catastrophique, mais quand mme, a pose des questions sur sa capacit  tre Prsidente.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Vous croyez que les lecteurs LR en ont encore quelque chose  foutre de l'avis de Sarkozy ?
> En 2012 les Franais en avaient tellement marre de Sarkozy qu'ils ont lu Hollande.


Llection prsidentielle ne va pas se jouer sur 10% de diffrences entre les candidats... mais 2 ou 3%

Je pense que Sarkozy se prsenterait, sur son nom il attirerait encore 18% des lecteurs sans difficult. C'est  dire plus que Pecresse. 
Justement, il en piquerait a Macron et  Zemour avec son image plus forte, son assurance de prsident pass, et son caractre qui correspond a une droite dcomplexe.
Sans les affaires qui l'on rattrap, il serait candidat je pense.

Un soutien de sa part, et Pecresse aura facilement 2 ou 3% de plus. Reste  savoir pour lui si cela suffirait  la propulser au second tour. Il ne voudra pas soutenir un perdant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu oublies qu' droite, la culture du Chef est trs forte. Et le dernier Chef de la droite, c'est Sarkozy. Depuis, ils n'ont plus rien. Et Pcresse n'a absolument pas l'toffe du Chef.


Je n'arrive pas  me mettre dans la peau d'un rpublicain. Je ne peux pas penser comme eux.

Pour moi le meilleur c'tait Laurent Wauquiez !  :8-): 
Lui c'tait un bon, il avait l'air sympa.  :+1: 
Pourvu qu'il revienne, lui il avait du charisme au moins.




> elle est en train de perdre face  Zemmour, ce qui serait un coup dur pour elle


C'est le Karma !  ::D: 
LR a aid Zemmour pour affaiblir le RN (l'objectif est un second tour Macron vs Pcresse et viter un Macron vs RN), c'est cool de voir que a affaiblit galement LR.

"On joue avec le feu mais..." : comment LR pourrait aider Zemmour  obtenir ses parrainages



> La candidature d'Eric Zemmour sert les intrts de la droite. Mais LR se refuse  lui accorder une aide officielle dans sa qute de parrainages.





> mais aussi pour LR.


Pourquoi ?
L'important c'est de faire 5%.  ::P: 

Le PS n'est pas toujours au second tour de la prsidentielle, donc pourquoi LR devrait y tre ?
Le PS existe dans les villes, les dpartements, les rgions, contrairement  LREM.




> a pose des questions sur sa capacit  tre Prsidente.


Si Biden peut le faire, c'est  la porte de n'importe qui  ::mouarf:: 

=====
Edit :
J'tais venu pour a  la base :
"J'tais bourr" : Grard Depardieu voque son soutien  Nicolas Sarkozy en 2007



> Il a aussi t questionn sur le soutien affich  Nicolas Sarkozy en 2007. L'acteur a alors fait une tonnante confession : il tait "bourr". Il explique : "*J'tais bourr. J'ai pris un scooter. Je suis all  Villepinte*". Un geste que Grard Depardieu ne regrette pas 15 ans plus tard : "Je ne regrette rien, parce que quand on est bourr, on ne sait plus et c'est formidable pour a la cuite".


Si c'est la vrit, c'est gnial.
Moi je croyais que c'tait une histoire sordide comme un arrangement "tu me soutiens et je fais en sorte que tu ne paies pas d'impt".

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tmais quand mme, a pose des questions sur sa capacit  tre Prsidente.


Quand je vois ce que ca nous a donn les personnages charismatiques, ce culte du chef tellement prsent dans la 5me... je me dis que ca ferait peut tre pas de mal au contraire.

De tous les gens que j'ai crois dans ma vie, les personnes charismatiques et sductrices taient rarement les plus bosseuses et les plus efficaces...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand je vois ce que ca nous a donn les personnages charismatiques


Ben quoi il tait trs bien De Gaulle.  ::P: 

C'est subjectif mais certains disent que Chirac avait un peu de charisme :

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Je pense que Sarkozy se prsenterait, sur son nom il attirerait encore 18%


Le statut de / la signification du mot *juif* a longtemps t ambigu, surtout peu de temps aprs la dernire guerre, et en campagne. Cest bien parce que pour ces humains, la religion est trs importante, avec, en corollaire, la forte influence de celle-ci dans leurs dcisions.

Il nous faut lire un membre du peuple franais, et Zemmour et Sarkozy sont membres du peuple lu, avant tout donc

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quand je vois ce que ca nous a donn les personnages charismatiques, ce culte du chef tellement prsent dans la 5me... je me dis que ca ferait peut tre pas de mal au contraire.
> 
> De tous les gens que j'ai crois dans ma vie, les personnes charismatiques et sductrices taient rarement les plus bosseuses et les plus efficaces...


Il y a longtemps que l'on a pas eu de personnes charismatiques au poste de Prsident. Je dirais que le dernier tait Mitterrand, et avant lui De Gaulle. 
Chirac avait un certains "charme", je dirais, mais pas vraiment de charisme. 

Sarkozy est une grande gueule
Hollande un yaourt que l'on a oubli sur la plage arrire de la voiture en plein t  Marseille
Macron est un prtentieux arrogant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si Biden peut le faire, c'est  la porte de n'importe qui


Biden est un type trs intelligent. Ne te fies pas  ce que dit Trump, ni au fait qu'il soit physiquement diminu par l'ge.

----------


## BenoitM

> Macron est un prtentieux arrogant.


Un Franais quoi  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Un Franais quoi


 ::ptdr::

----------


## David_g

> Il nous faut lire un membre du peuple franais


Comme c'est un pr-requis pour se prsenter  l'lection prsidentiel, on est tranquille de ce ct l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Biden est un type trs intelligent.


Aujourd'hui il ressemble  un malade atteint d'Alzheimer.
Il compte se reprsenter en 2024.  ::roll:: 

Aujourd'hui il n'a pas l'air trs intelligent, il est snile et il pousse vers la guerre, alors qu'il suffit que l'Ukraine n'attaque pas la Crime et il n'y aura pas de problme.
Je suis tonn que le parti dmocrate ne l'ait pas encore remplac.

Il y a un truc que je n'ai pas compris par contre, c'tait pas Trump qui avait ordonn le retrait des troupes d'Afghanistan ?
Etats-Unis : un an aprs l'arrive au pouvoir de Joe Biden, le bilan contrast d'un prsident qui donne "le sentiment de dcevoir"



> "*Le retrait d'Afghanistan est probablement l'un des pires checs de Joe Biden jusqu'ici*, ajoute David Smith. Il avait fait campagne sur l'image d'un politicien expriment, comptent sur les affaires trangres et empathique. Des qualits dont il a sembl manquer pendant la dbcle du dpart de Kaboul."
> 
> Pas de quoi branler le dmocrate. "Il tait dj favorable au retrait d'Afghanistan lorsqu'il tait vice-prsident de Barack Obama, rappelle la politologue Clia Belin.Il est aussi moins sensible que d'autres au temps politique, aux fluctuations de l'opinion. Il n'a pas peur d'tre impopulaire : sa priorit, c'est d'avancer sur son programme."


====
Bref, ce n'est pas le sujet.

Les gens de LR soutiennent le candidat LR (contrairement  ceux du PS qui n'en ont rien  foutre de leur candidat) :
A LR, mme les plus amers font encore bloc autour de Valrie Pcresse



> Deux jours aprs la calamiteuse prestation de Valrie Pcresse lors du meeting parisien cens marquer le vrai lancement de sa campagne, *les soutiens de la candidate sefforcent de serrer les rangs derrire elle*. Ce faisant, ils ne font que rendre plus apparent le foss qui se creuse  droite : dun ct les tenants de *la ligne identitaire* incarne par Laurent Wauquiez ou Eric Ciotti, de lautre *les libraux* qui se rclament de la tradition chiraquienne du cordon sanitaire excluant toute compromission avec lextrme droite. A ce clivage difficilement surmontable, vient sajouter le lourd soupon qui pse sur *les sarkozystes*, accuss de plomber la campagne de la candidate Les Rpublicains avec la discrte bndiction de lancien chef de lEtat.


Il y a des socialistes qui rejoignent LREM  ::(: 
Prsidentielle : ces lus socialistes qui "ne veulent pas rester dans le 'Titanic' Hidalgo" et rejoignent la majorit



> Que reste-t-il du Parti socialiste  quelques semaines seulement de l'lection prsidentielle ? Dimanche 6 fvrier,* Eduardo Rihan Cypel, ancien porte-parole du Parti socialiste, a annonc qu'il apportait son soutien  Emmanuel Macron*, estimant qu'il incarnait "le camp de la social-dmocratie". L'ex-dput rejoint aussi Territoires de Progrs, le parti qui incarne "l'ale gauche" de la majorit, fond par deux ministres : l'ancien socialiste Jean-Yves Le Drian et Olivier Dussopt.  deux mois du premier tour, ce mouvement s'active pour rallier le plus d'lus possibles. 
> 
> Et Eduardo Rihan Cypel l'assure : "Il y a un vrai mouvement. Environ 150 lus locaux, des socialistes ou radicaux de gauche, viennent, comme moi, de rejoindre Territoires de Progrs ces trois dernires semaines" explique le rcent transfuge.

----------


## Gunny

Pcresse est actuellement en voyage en Norvge :

----------


## foetus

Personne n'en parle, Florian Philippot abandonne
Prsidentielle 2022 : Florian Philippot, figure des antipass, jette l'ponge

Je ne sais pas quoi en penser  ::koi::  : il n'a aucune chance d'tre prsident (comme beaucoup), il me semble et en gros, toujours considr au mieux comme 1 second ... mais il reprsente les manifestations depuis + 1 an sur le pass sanitaire et les vaccins.
 ::triste::  cela renforce mon impression que beaucoup de franais en n'en rien  faire du pass sanitaire et des vaccins (sauf pour leurs gosses) et que "flasher 1 QR, ce n'est pas grave, cela se fait vite fait avec son smartphone/ ordiphone" (<- entendu autour de moi)

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais il reprsente les manifestations depuis + 1 an sur le pass sanitaire et les vaccins.


Ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un est d'accord avec certains propos de Philippot qu'il va voter pour lui.
a ne sert  rien d'y aller, il n'a probablement pas le budget, il n'a reu qu'un parrainage, etc.

Aprs si vouliez absolument voter pour lui, vous devriez considrer de voter pour l'UPR, parce qu'il y a 1 point commun entre les 2 partis : ils critiquent parfois un peu l'UE. Chose qu'on ne trouve pas ailleurs.
Malheureusement les politiciens critique envers l'UE sont beaucoup trop rare  ::(: 
J'espre que les critiques envers l'UE se feront moins rare dans le futur.

EDIT :
Le mme truc qu'on a entendu en 2002 et 2017 :
Marisol Touraine : Le vote utile et responsable, cest Emmanuel Macron



> Lex-ministre de la Sant socialiste annonce quelle soutiendra Emmanuel Macron  la prsidentielle. Il est le seul, selon elle,  pouvoir contrer lextrme droite et porter une vision positive de lavenir.


Il y a peu de chances que le second tour soit RN vs Reconqute, donc attendez le second avant de parler de barrage.

En cas de second tour LFI vs RN, ou LFI vs Reconqute, LFI pourrait gagner.
Si vous voulez voter  gauche, votez  gauche, mais pas LREM.
#PlusJamaisPS est en tendance sur Twitter  cause des propos de Marisol Touraine.
Je prfre le point de vue de Sgolne Royale.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Le Maire de Cannes donne sont parrainage  Mlenchon : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/election...n_4972425.html

----------


## Escapetiger

> Il y a un truc que je n'ai pas compris par contre, c'tait pas Trump qui avait ordonn le retrait des troupes d'Afghanistan ?
> Etats-Unis : un an aprs l'arrive au pouvoir de Joe Biden, le bilan contrast d'un prsident qui donne "le sentiment de dcevoir"
> ====
> Bref, ce n'est pas le sujet.


@Ryu2000
C'est comme Macron, chef des armes, pour la France et le retrait des troupes du Mali o l'opration Barkhane date d'il y a 9 ans (*bis).
La gopolitique ne peut pas changer brusquement d'un prsident  l'autre. 

Et pour ce qui concerne Biden, ce qui lui est reproch, ce sont les conditions du retrait d'Afghanistan *, cf. le sujet ci-aprs entre autres :
 ::fleche::  Les Afghans suppriment leurs comptes sociaux, les talibans se saisissent de matriels de surveillance

* [Edit]
Dans le le lien _franceinfo:_ que tu as cit : EN IMAGES. Afghanistan : scnes de chaos  l'aroport de Kaboul, o des centaines de personnes tentent de fuir les talibans

* bis [Edit 2]
Mea culpa,
 	1er aot 2014  en cours
(7 ans, 2 mois et 26 jours)
au moment du post...

----------


## Escapetiger

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Le Maire de Cannes donne sont parrainage  Mlenchon : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/election...n_4972425.html


Il est important de prciser  nos chres lectrices et lecteurs francophones du monde entier que David Lisnard, le maire de Cannes, est LR (Les Rpublicains) et - pour rappel - Jean-Luc Mlenchon, LFI ( La France Insoumise); et que le Premier ministre Jean Castex, *au nom de la dmocratie*, a lanc un appel en ce sens :

 Lors des Questions au gouvernement ce mardi  l'Assemble Nationale, le Premier ministre Jean Castex a exhort tous les lus franais qui en ont le pouvoir  "apporter leurs parrainages" aux candidats  la prsidentielle alors que plusieurs d'entre eux n'ont toujours pas leurs 500 signatures.
(.../...)

Interpell par la dpute de l'Isre Elodie Jacquier-Laforge, le Premier ministre Jean Castex s'est exprim sur la collecte des 500 parrainages ncessaires pour participer au scrutin prsidentiel d'avril prochain. Jean Castex a *lanc un appel* aux lus ce mardi. Ils leur demandent d'"_apporter leurs parrainages_" aux candidats  la prsidentielle, en soulignant qu'une telle dmarche "_n'est pas automatiquement synonyme de soutien politique_", alors que certains comme Marine Le Pen, ric Zemmour, Jean-Luc Mlenchon ou Christiane Taubira peinent  rassembler les 500 signatures. Le Premier ministre a par ailleurs indiqu qu'il allait recevoir jeudi matin l'ensemble des associations d'lus locaux ainsi que les prsidents de l'Assemble nationale et du Snat.  
(.../...) 

Source : Prsidentielle : Jean Castex appelle les lus  "apporter leurs parrainages" aux candidats - France Bleu

----------


## CinePhil

On notera au passage qu'il apporte son parrainage  Mlenchon (qui peut emmerder le vote pour Macron) au lieu de Zemmour (qui peut emmerder le vote pour Pcresse).

S'il tait cohrent avec les ides qu'il a exprimes lors de sa tentative de candidature  la primaire LR et qu'il exprime toujours depuis, il aurait apport son parrainage  Rafic Smati qui est bien plus proche mais qui n'a, hlas, aucune chance d'avoir ses 500 parrainages.

Ce systme de parrainages est compltement obsolte et bidonn de toute part.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On notera au passage qu'il apporte son parrainage  Mlenchon (qui peut emmerder le vote pour Macron) au lieu de Zemmour (qui peut emmerder le vote pour Pcresse).


Il y a des maires LR qui ont parrains Zemmour.
Il est vrai que Zemmour attire des lecteurs LR, LREM, mais encore plus des lecteurs RN.
LR ne veut pas d'un second tour : LREM vs RN.

Combien dlus Les Rpublicains ont apport leur parrainage  Eric Zemmour?



> A ce jour, sur les 291 signatures reues par responsable du parti Reconqute!, *seule une quinzaine proviennent dlus affilis au parti Les Rpublicains.*
> (...)
> Le polmiste dextrme droite avanait en effet, en dcembre 2021 sur C8, que Les Rpublicains ne devraient pas le priver de parrainages : *S[ils] font cette btise tactique, Le Pen sera  25 % et Mme Pcresse ne sera pas au second tour.*

----------


## ONTAYG

> Ce systme de parrainages est compltement obsolte et bidonn de toute part.


Tout  fait, surtout qu'il me semble que c'est Hollande qui a rendu les parrainages public.

Mais qu'est ce qu'il faudrait comme autre systme, il faut bien un prfiltre, on ne peut imaginer 100 candidats  une lection.

O le mieux un candidat par parti un point c'est tout et je ne pense pas que l'on ait 100 partis politique en France.

----------


## Ryu2000

Peut-tre qu'au lieu de demander 500 signatures de maires ont pourrait demander 100 000 signatures de citoyens.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Peut-tre qu'au lieu de demander 500 signatures de maires ont pourrait demander 100 000 signatures de citoyens.


Pourquoi pas, mais il faudrait un contrle de signature unique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> O le mieux un candidat par parti un point c'est tout et je ne pense pas que l'on ait 100 partis politique en France.


Outre que la cration d'un parti politique ne demande pas grand-chose, et qu'il serait facile d'avoir rapidement 100 ou 1000 partis, l'lection prsidentielle est cense tre accessible  tous les franais (rpondant  certains critres, dont l'ge).

----------


## Franois M.

> Pourquoi pas, mais il faudrait un contrle de signature unique.


Le systme de contrle de signature unique existe dj pour les ptitions auprs du Snat; a fonctionne tout simplement via FranceConnect, le nombre de signatures  ces ptitions ayant un impact lgal; exemple : 
https://petitions.senat.fr/initiativ...SX83TDZu0Cn1jE

Il serait tout  fait adapt  un tel cas.

----------


## Franois M.

> T
> O le mieux un candidat par parti un point c'est tout et je ne pense pas que l'on ait 100 partis politique en France.


Difficile : Si les partis sont reconnus dans la constitution, il n'existe nanmoins pas de dfinition stricte de ce qu'est un parti dans la Vme, car un parti n'a pas de fonction "officielle", contrairement  un groupe parlementaire par exemple (alors que c'tait le cas dans la IVme).

----------


## Darkzinus

> Peut-tre qu'au lieu de demander 500 signatures de maires ont pourrait demander 100 000 signatures de citoyens.


Une fois n'est pas coutume je suis tout  fait d'accord sur le principe.

----------


## CinePhil

100 000 signatures de citoyens, c'est peut-tre un peu beaucoup. En 2017, un candidat, Jacques Cheminade, n'avait obtenu que 65 586 mais il avait donc obtenu ses 500 parrainages.
Bon, Nathalie Arthaud, qui sera encore prsente cette fois-ci, avait obtenu 232 384 voix donc peut-tre que 100 000, a pourrait aller.

Ce qu'il faudrait aussi, c'est contrler l'organisation des sondages.
Zemmour tait clbre donc il a t inclus dans les sondages trs tt alors que des candidats dclars beaucoup moins connus mais qui auraient pu avoir un programme intressant pour une partie de l'lectorat n'y ont jamais t.
Il y a eu 46 candidats dclars.

----------


## Franois M.

> Ce qu'il faudrait aussi, c'est contrler l'organisation des sondages.


Ca ne fait jamais que 45 ans que ce l'est   :8O:  .... enfin, aprs tout, il n'est jamais trop tard pour s'informer.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commission_des_sondages
https://www.commission-des-sondages.fr/

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qu'il faudrait aussi, c'est contrler l'organisation des sondages.


Les sondages seront toujours manipuls.
Il faudrait carrment interdire tous les sondages qui concernent des lections.
Ces sondages sont anti-dmocratique, ils influencent clairement le rsultat final. (le but des sondages c'est de faire une prophtie autoralisatrice)

Tous les candidats devraient tre sur un pied d'galit, en 2017 on aurait du autant voir Cheminade que Macron.
Il n'y a rien qui justifie l'existence de ces sondages.

J'espre que le peuple finira par se soulever, on ne peut pas tolrer d'tre gouvern par des Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron ternellement.

----------


## Franois M.

> Les sondages seront toujours manipuls.
> Il faudrait carrment interdire tous les sondages qui concernent des lections..


Il faudrait surtout ne pas donner le droit de vote aux complotistes mono neuronaux.
La dmocratie est un bel acquis mais le suffrage universel en est une perversion.




> J'espre que le peuple finira par se soulever, on ne peut pas tolrer d'tre gouvern par des Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron ternellement.


En gnral quand on trouve cette expression ridicule "le peuple" dans une phrase, on peut s'attendre  un nouveau record d'ineptie claironnante. 
Comme si il existait un "peuple" homogne dont les membres se reconnaitraient entre eux; c'est grotesque.

Par exemple, tu semble penser que tu fais parti du "peuple" mais, soyons srieux, qui accepterait de considrer qu'il fait parti de la mme entit  que toi ? Biologiquement, on appartient sans aucun doute  la mme espce ( vrifier : peut tre es tu un "bot" bourr de bugs) mais j'ai du mal  imaginer un autre point commun et en aucun cas une appartenance commune (ou alors on la cache, comme une maladie honteuse).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il faudrait surtout ne pas donner le droit de vote aux complotistes mono neuronaux.


Et ne donner le droit de vote qu' ceux qui pensent comme toi, c'est a ? Poutine y arrive, c'est vrai. On devrait pouvoir le faire ici aussi. ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle : quels effets les sondages auront-ils sur les rsultats ?



> Les sondages et leurs effets, parce qu*ils exerceraient une influence notable sur les rsultats*, sont souvent dcris par les politiciens. Or ces effets agissent surtout auprs dlecteurs indcis et peu motivs par les enjeux politiques, et trs affects par lopinion collective. Ils sont le cauchemar des politologues et des sondeurs car ces effets sont connus mais non quantifiables.
> 
>  fortes doses, les sondages peuvent induire une mfiance des lecteurs lasss de se faire rabcher par les mdias que tel ou tel camp possde les meilleures chances de lemporter. Les instituts de sondage doivent donc rester indpendants, car une manipulation pourrait avoir de grandes consquences sur le vote final. Plus globalement, ltude des effets des sondages sur llection nous renvoie  une question fondamentale : comment faisons-nous nos choix ?


L'effet bandwagon c'est vraiment de la merde.
Par contre je n'ai rien contre l'effet underdog.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Les sondages seront toujours manipuls.
> Il faudrait carrment interdire tous les sondages qui concernent des lections.


Autant interdire les recensements aussi ^^ Donc pourquoi voter alors ? 

Un peu de ralisme ne te ferait pas de mal  ::?: 




> Et ne donner le droit de vote qu' ceux qui pensent comme toi, c'est a ? Poutine y arrive, c'est vrai. On devrait pouvoir le faire ici aussi.


A llection qui arrive sans Zemmour, ni Le Pen, on va donc couper l'herbe sous le pieds des 30  40 % de franais qui sont sympathisants ou ont une intention de vote pour ces personnes ? 

Bientt en une de la presse "Macron dit t'as g***le aux votants / lecteurs " 

Elle est belle la France ... Vu de Belgique , franchement cette situation est scandaleuse  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

Expliquez-moi  quel est l'intrt de raliser des sondages  propos des lections ?
Je ne vois aucun point positif. Ils crent clairement un biais.

Dans un systme dmocratique tous les candidats seraient sur un pied d'galit, le concept de "petit candidat" n'existerait pas.
Ce serait bien mieux que notre systme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> A llection qui arrive sans Zemmour, ni Le Pen, on va donc couper l'herbe sous le pieds des 30  40 % de franais qui sont sympathisants ou ont une intention de vote pour ces personnes ?


A chaque prsidentielle, on a le mme phnomne. Et que ce soit Mlenchon ou Le Pen, jusqu' prsent, ils ont toujours obtenu leurs parrainages. Je dirais que cette histoire de parrainages, sert surtout  faire du bruit mdiatique pour que l'on parle d'eux, qu'on les victimise. C'est le fond de commerce des Le Pen de pre en fille, ainsi que des partis jouant cette carte "On veux nous faire taire". C'est quand mme tonnant que Poutou ou Arthaud arrivent  avoir leurs parrainages.




> Elle est belle la France ... Vu de Belgique , franchement cette situation est scandaleuse


 ::ptdr::  La Belgique, c'est le pas le pays qui a un gouvernement provisoire depuis 10 ans ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## halaster08

> A chaque prsidentielle, on a le mme phnomne. Et que ce soit Mlenchon ou Le Pen, jusqu' prsent, ils ont toujours obtenu leurs parrainages. Je dirais que cette histoire de parrainages, sert surtout  faire du bruit mdiatique pour que l'on parle d'eux, qu'on les victimise. C'est le fond de commerce des Le Pen de pre en fille, ainsi que des partis jouant cette carte "On veux nous faire taire". C'est quand mme tonnant que Poutou ou Arthaud arrivent  avoir leurs parrainages.


Cette anne Poutou ne les as pas et en est trs loin.
Certains parti / mouvement ont un fort encrage municipal donc ont plus facilement accs aux signatures, pour les autres c'est plus compliqus surtout quand les gros parti font pression sur leurs lu pour ne pas les donner.
D'aprs divers articles que j'ai lu sur cette campagne le PC, le PS et LR ont donner des consignes strictes de non parrainage d'autre candidats  un moment.
Si on prend le cas de Mlenchon, aux prcdentes lections il tait soutenu par le PC donc il avait sans grande difficult ses signatures bien qu'il jouait la victimisation, par contre cette anne c'est largement plus compliqu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et que ce soit Mlenchon ou Le Pen, jusqu' prsent, ils ont toujours obtenu leurs parrainages.


Encore heureux pour le RN, selon comment on regarde c'est parfois le premier parti de France. Ce serait scandaleux qu'il ne rcolte pas 500 signatures.
Par exemple pendant les rgionales de 2015 :
Le Front national premier parti de France !



> En grande partie grce  une comptabilisation crative du ministre de l'Intrieur... Les lections rgionales lvent donc l'ambigut. Selon OpinionWay, les listes du FN obtiennent 29,5 %. Elles devancent Les Rpublicains (27 %) et les candidats PS avec leurs allis qui prennent la troisime place avec 23 % des suffrages. Europe cologie-Les Verts est crdite de 6,5 %, le Front de gauche de 4,1 % et Debout la France, la formation de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, serait  3,7 %.


Comment le Rassemblement national est devenu le premier parti de la gnration des 25-34 ans



> Si labstention reste officiellement le premier choix des  primo-votants , le vote dadhsion des jeunes trentenaires revient  Marine Le Pen alors que les 18-24 ans penchent davantage pour Emmanuel Macron.
> (...)
> Lorsquils votent, les 18-24 ans le font pour le Rassemblement national (RN)  la mme hauteur que le reste de la population : 21 % selon les sondages Ipsos et Ifop de 2017, autour de 20 % aujourdhui  Marine Le Pen avait obtenu 21,3 % au premier tour de la prsidentielle. *En revanche, ces primo-votants avaient fond en 2017 de gros espoirs sur Jean-Luc Mlenchon (29 %  31 % dintentions de vote, selon les instituts)*, qui sont beaucoup retombs aujourdhui (19 %). Et si la candidature en 2017 dEmmanuel Macron ne suscitait pas denthousiasme (18 %), ils se disent aujourdhui prts  29 %  voter pour le chef de lEtat.  Il y a un rel effet Macron chez les plus jeunes, relve Brice Teinturier, non seulement par rapport  2017, mais aussi par rapport  Marine Le Pen, puisque Emmanuel Macron serait  9 ou 10 points au-dessus delle.


Les 18-24 n'ont pas de maturit politique, certains considrent voter pour LREM  ::(:  (heureusement ils prfrent l'abstention)
Alors qu'ils pourraient voter Nathalie Arthaud ou Jean Lasalle, quel gchis.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est frustrant les articles payants :
Adhrents morts, fictifs ou fantoches: Pcresse victorieuse dune lection bidon



> Libration a enqut sur le document le plus sensible et le plus protg du parti Les Rpublicains: le fichier des encarts. Notre enqute dmontre que la primaire a t entache de manuvres frauduleuses visant  gonfler le corps lectoral. *Adhrents fictifs, dcds ou ayant suivi des consignes, et mme un chien: des pratiques qui remettent en question la sincrit du scrutin.*


"C'est dplac de m'attaquer l-dessus" : Maxime Switek recadre Valrie Pcresse sur BFMTV



> Et une affaire de fraude au sein de son parti n'arrange pas les choses. En effet, ce mercredi 23 fvrier, le journal Libration a men une enqute  partir du ficher des encarts chez Les Rpublicains pour la primaire du 4 dcembre dernier. Le quotidien a rvl que *certains adhrents qui ont rejoint le parti fin 2021 taient dcds, d'autres ont t incapables d'expliquer comment ils sont entrs au parti de droite* et mme un chien prnomm Douglas a t inscrit par son matre pour pouvoir voter ! Ainsi selon le mdia, des "manoeuvres frauduleuses" visant  gonfler le corps lectoral ont t mises en place afin de confrer une lgitimit  la gagnante du scrutin,  savoir Valrie Pcresse. Accul, le parti se dfend en dnonant une "tentative de dstabilisation" et les tnors de LR ont saisi la justice contre le journal.
> (...)
> Quelques secondes plus tard, Maxime Switek a rtorqu : "Selon l'enqute, on ne peut pas voir qui a vot  ce scrutin...", en voquant notamment Ton-Tona Khul, adjoint au maire de Villepinte d'origine cambodgienne, qui affirme au quotidien avoir fait adhrer 600 personnes. Remonte, Valrie Pcresse a pris  partie le journaliste en affirmant que les votants lors de la primaire sont lgitimes. "Laissez-les voter parce qu'ils sont autant Franais que vous !", s'est-elle exclame. "Je n'ai absolument rien sous-entendu l-dessus. Je pense que c'est assez dplac de m'attaquer dessus, premirement. Deuximement, *ce que dit l'enqute de Libration, c'est qu'un monsieur a fait adhrer 600 personnes"*, a-t-il rpondu dans une ambiance lectrique.


a me rappel la fois o Valls avait trich.
Manuel Valls : pourquoi son lection est valide, malgr 66 "irrgularits"

Edit :
Plonge dans le fichier des adhrents de LR: un travail de vrit ncessaire



> Tout repose sur une simple constatation : *souvent les hommes et femmes de pouvoir mentent, trompent *et dissimulent*. Le principal rle dun journal est donc de rvler ces impostures, de raconter leurs *mcanismes et de pouvoir prouver aprs publication la vracit de ses investigations. Cest ce qui sest pass avec lenqute que nous avons publie ce mercredi. Les rumeurs entourant la victoire surprise de Valrie Pcresse dans la primaire du parti *Les Rpublicains avaient dbut ds sa dsignation comme leur candidate  la prsidentielle, le 4 dcembre dernier. Et pour cause, alors que le fichier de LR comptait presque 150 000 adhrents, tout sest jou sur trs peu de voix : deuxime du premier tour, Valrie Pcresse a devanc Michel Barnier de 1 209 voix et Xavier Bertrand de moins de 3 000.

----------


## pmithrandir

> A chaque prsidentielle, on a le mme phnomne. Et que ce soit Mlenchon ou Le Pen, jusqu' prsent, ils ont toujours obtenu leurs parrainages. Je dirais que cette histoire de parrainages, sert surtout  faire du bruit mdiatique pour que l'on parle d'eux, qu'on les victimise. C'est le fond de commerce des Le Pen de pre en fille, ainsi que des partis jouant cette carte "On veux nous faire taire". C'est quand mme tonnant que Poutou ou Arthaud arrivent  avoir leurs parrainages.
> 
> 
> 
>  La Belgique, c'est le pas le pays qui a un gouvernement provisoire depuis 10 ans ?


Aprs, depuis le temps que ca dure, je touve ca scandaleux que ce systme perdure.
C'est un avantage important pour les partis majoritaires, qui n'ont aucun effort a fournir, quand pour d'autres cela reprsente une difficult presque insurmontable demandant du temps et de la mobilisation.

Si vraiment le pen en joue tant, peut etre qu'un nouveau systme plus juste aurait du voir le jour pour arreter ce marronier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aprs, depuis le temps que ca dure, je touve ca scandaleux que ce systme perdure.
> C'est un avantage important pour les partis majoritaires, qui n'ont aucun effort a fournir, quand pour d'autres cela reprsente une difficult presque insurmontable demandant du temps et de la mobilisation.
> 
> Si vraiment le pen en joue tant, peut etre qu'un nouveau systme plus juste aurait du voir le jour pour arreter ce marronier.


Je suis d'accord avec toi que ce systme a montr ses limites. Quand le 1er ministre et d'autres demandent aux lus d'apporter leur parrainage aux candidats,  quoi sert les parrainages ?(source)



> Castex invite les lus  parrainer
> 
> Le Premier ministre presse les lus  d'apporter leurs parrainages  aux candidats  la prsidentielle. Il recevra jeudi matin  l'ensemble des associations d'lus locaux pour voquer cette question.  Il y a un sujet profondment dmocratique , reconnait-t-il, soutenant la  banque des parrainages  de Franois Bayrou.


D'ailleurs, il serait bien de mettre un date butoir aux candidatures, car l, on a un candidat qui ne l'est pas, qui a des milliers de parrainages, et qui sait, peut-tre qu'il ne se prsentera pas (on peut rver). La campagne officielle est sense avoir dbuter le 1er janvier. Il serait normal que tous les candidats se soient dclarer. Que certains jettent l'ponge au-del de cette date, ok, mais plus personne ne devrait pouvoir se dclarer candidat. a clarifierait les choses.

----------


## pmithrandir

Cette date existe.
C'est la date limite pour recevoir des parainages.

Le Conseil constitutionnel demande alors aux personnes ligibles de confirmer leur volont, et si c'est le cas de lui fournir les pices ncessaires.

Je crois que c'est le 4 mars la date butoir.

----------


## Franois M.

> D'ailleurs, il serait bien de mettre un date butoir aux candidatures,


 :8O: 
Tu as pass les 6 derniers mois dans une grotte pour ignorer que c'est le 4/03 ? C'est aussi pour les lecteurs la date limite d'inscription sur les listes lectorales.




> La campagne officielle est sense avoir dbuter le 1er janvier.


Non, c'est la campagne lectorale le 1/1 (*"quit"* (*) de temps de parole). La campagne officielle avec ses contraintes (*galit stricte* de temps de parole) dmarre le 28/03 et dure 15 jours.

(*) notion un peu floue.

----------


## Ryu2000

SONDAGE BFMTV. MACRON TOUJOURS EN TTE AU PREMIER TOUR, PCRESSE DPASSE PAR MLENCHON
Dans les sondages, Philippe Poutou pourrait dpasser Anne Hidalgo et Christiane Taubira ! (comme c'est le cas pour Nicolas Dupont-Aignan ou Jean Lasalle par exemple)
J'ai l'impression que le score de Yannick Jadot est surestim. On sera bientt fix parce que la date approche.

----------


## Pyramidev

Je relaie deux entrevues de Marc Endeweld sur son livre _L'Emprise. La France sous influence_.
Beaucoup de sujets sont abords autour de la gopolitique et des rseaux d'influence.
L'entrevue avec BLAST est plus anti-Macron que l'entrevue avec Thinkerview qui rpartie plus les critiques sur notre classe politique.

----------


## Gunny

Christiane Taubira annonce son retrait de la campagne prsidentielle

----------


## halaster08

> Christiane Taubira annonce son retrait de la campagne prsidentielle


C'est pas tonnant, au final la primaire populaire c'est un gros flop, aucun des candidats "srieux" n'a voulu y participer, Taubira a juste t une candidature de plus, sans soutien, sans programme et qui se lance bien trop tard, c'tait perdu d'avance

----------


## Ryu2000

Heureusement qu'elle n'a pas eu ses 500 parrainages sinon elle serait probablement toujours candidate (comme Anne Hidalgo) !
J'ai hte de voir les rsultats du premier tour de la prsidentielle de 2022, je me demande si Anne Hidalgo va faire moins bien qu'Hamon.
Le PS ce n'est plus ce que c'tait  ::P:

----------


## Darkzinus

> C'est pas tonnant, au final la primaire populaire c'est un gros flop, aucun des candidats "srieux" n'a voulu y participer, Taubira a juste t une candidature de plus, sans soutien, sans programme et qui se lance bien trop tard, c'tait perdu d'avance


Effectivement se lancer si tardivement tait vou  l'chec. Ca aura juste ajout un peu plus de cacophonie ( un nombre de candidats encore en course bien trop lev).

----------


## pmithrandir

Avec le retrait de Tuabira, je me demande ou iront marger les bnvoles de la primaire populaire.
En thorie, ils devraient se reporter sur jadot, arriv second.
Mais pas sur que ca se fasse comme ca.

----------


## halaster08

> Avec le retrait de Tuabira, je me demande ou iront marger les bnvoles de la primaire populaire.
> En thorie, ils devraient se reporter sur jadot, arriv second.
> Mais pas sur que ca se fasse comme ca.


Pas sr du tout, d'aucun que Jadot est pas bien haut dans les sondages, ils pourraient choisir de rallier Mlenchon qui est le seul a avoir une chance

----------


## Ryu2000

Peu importe, la consigne de vote de la primaire populaire ne doit pas influencer grand monde
J'ai l'impression que cette histoire fut un chec complet. Je ne vois pas ce que a a produit de positif.

Si  l'avenir ils veulent ressayer je leur conseillerais de s'y prendre beaucoup plus tt, une fois que les candidats sont en campagne c'est trop tard.

Ce serait beau que la primaire populaire appelle  voter Melenchon, a montrerait qu'ils ne sont pas rancuniers :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon refuse, selon les  insoumis , dtre associ  la Primaire populaire



> Ce nest pas acceptable. Aucun dentre nous na eu accs au fichier des votants et la commission de contrle mise en place a t dissoute par les organisateurs , affirme Manuel Bompard. Pour lui,  il est temps que la campagne lectorale soit dbarrasse de ces pratiques dloyales qui instrumentalisent les aspirations au rassemblement et fonctionnent depuis des semaines comme un harclement permanent contre la lgitimit des candidatures de gauche .
> 
> Dans ce texte trs virulent, Manuel Bompard sinterroge aussi  *sur les intentions politiques relles de cette organisation* , avec laquelle les  insoumis  veulent se  mettre clairement  distance .


Pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon, la primaire populaire est une "farce"
Jean-Luc Mlenchon : La Primaire populaire est une bande de rigolos qui veut nous nuire

----------


## Jon Shannow

Autant je pense que ceux qui se sont inscrits pour participer  cette primaire populaire, aurait respecter le rsultat et voter pour Taubira, autant maintenant je pense que maintenant chacun va reprendre son vote selon ses aspirations personnelles et ne pas tenir compte d'une quelconque consigne de Taubira ou d'un autre organisateur.

----------


## Gunny

> Autant je pense que ceux qui se sont inscrits pour participer  cette primaire populaire, aurait respecter le rsultat et voter pour Taubira, autant maintenant je pense que maintenant chacun va reprendre son vote selon ses aspirations personnelles et ne pas tenir compte d'une quelconque consigne de Taubira ou d'un autre organisateur.


Oui je pense aussi. J'aurais vot pour Taubira personnellement. Clairement la primaire populaire a chou pour cette lection. Pas tonnant en rtrospective, mais elle a quand mme russi  rassembler un grand nombre de personnes en peu de temps, et  mettre le rassemblement de la gauche sur le devant de la scne, ce qui est une victoire en soi. S'ils continuent de bosser, ils pourraient bien arriver quelque part.
Pour l'instant pour moi ce sera probablement Jadot. Je ne veux plus voter Mlenchon depuis quelques temps car le personnage me gonfle et certaines de ses prises de position ont fini par me repousser. Je ne connais pas trop Jadot et je suis un peu tide vis--vis de EELV, mais globalement j'adhre  son programme et je pense que, vu que mon vote n'aidera personne  aller au second tour, il enverra au moins le message que l'cologie doit tre une grande priorit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui je pense aussi. J'aurais vot pour Taubira personnellement. Clairement la primaire populaire a chou pour cette lection. Pas tonnant en rtrospective, mais elle a quand mme russi  rassembler un grand nombre de personnes en peu de temps, et  mettre le rassemblement de la gauche sur le devant de la scne, ce qui est une victoire en soi. S'ils continuent de bosser, ils pourraient bien arriver quelque part.
> Pour l'instant pour moi ce sera probablement Jadot. Je ne veux plus voter Mlenchon depuis quelques temps car le personnage me gonfle et certaines de ses prises de position ont fini par me repousser. Je ne connais pas trop Jadot et je suis un peu tide vis--vis de EELV, mais globalement j'adhre  son programme et je pense que, vu que mon vote n'aidera personne  aller au second tour, il enverra au moins le message que l'cologie doit tre une grande priorit.


Moi aussi j'aurais aim vot "Ecolo" mais, je ne trouve pas trace d'cologie dans EELV et le programme de Jadot.  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

Au niveau de l'cologie, LFI va trs loin :
NERGIE : 100 % renouvelable : sortir des nergies fossiles et du nuclaire
Notre constat : lurgence climatique est nergtiqueNotre projet : lnergie, pilier de la planification cologiqueNos propositions : faire la bifurcation nergtique 
Crer un ple public et rguler les prixGarantir le droit  lnergieRduire la consommation dnergie par la sobrit et lefficacitPlanifier la sortie du nuclaireDployer le 100 % renouvelableIntgrer lnergie dans les choix damnagement 

 mon avis il est impossible de passer au 100% renouvelable (et c'est pas avec a qu'on va produire de l'hydrogne).
Peut-tre que quand il existera des solutions technologiques pour stocker une des quantit massive d'nergie efficacement, on pourra peut-tre faire quelque chose, en attendant le nuclaire reste indispensable.

----------


## halaster08

> Oui je pense aussi. J'aurais vot pour Taubira personnellement.


Puis-je te demander pourquoi ?
Une candidate sans programme, sans proposition claire sur aucun sujet, qui a compltement ruiner son premier meeting, c'est pour toi le meilleur choix ?




> Je ne veux plus voter Mlenchon depuis quelques temps car le personnage me gonfle et certaines de ses prises de position ont fini par me repousser. [...] vu que mon vote n'aidera personne  aller au second tour


Je suis pas fan du personnage non plus, en revanche j'adhre compltement a son programme, et je suis pas d'accord si tous ceux qui veulent une alternative de gauche  Macron votent pour l'avenir en commun, alors il  ses chances pour le second tour




> Je ne connais pas trop Jadot et je suis un peu tide vis--vis de EELV


Jadot reprsente l'aile droite de EELV, il a discours plutt pro entreprenariat et veux "la croissance verte", il m'apparait donc autant colo que Macron et sa convention citoyenne pour le climat
Aprs il est pas tout seul, et l'aile gauche de EELV avec Rousseau est pas passe trs loin de la victoire
Mais j'ai trop peur d'avoir un Hollande bis avec un peu de peinture verte, du coup je prfre largement voter  gauche




> Moi aussi j'aurais aim vot "Ecolo" mais, je ne trouve pas trace d'cologie dans EELV et le programme de Jadot.


Chez Jadot je suis d'accord, dans EELV en gnral t'exagre quand mme, il a pas gagn la primaire avec beaucoup d'avance

----------


## pmithrandir

> Oui je pense aussi. J'aurais vot pour Taubira personnellement. Clairement la primaire populaire a chou pour cette lection. Pas tonnant en rtrospective, mais elle a quand mme russi  rassembler un grand nombre de personnes en peu de temps, et  mettre le rassemblement de la gauche sur le devant de la scne, ce qui est une victoire en soi. S'ils continuent de bosser, ils pourraient bien arriver quelque part.
> Pour l'instant pour moi ce sera probablement Jadot. Je ne veux plus voter Mlenchon depuis quelques temps car le personnage me gonfle et certaines de ses prises de position ont fini par me repousser. Je ne connais pas trop Jadot et je suis un peu tide vis--vis de EELV, mais globalement j'adhre  son programme et je pense que, vu que mon vote n'aidera personne  aller au second tour, il enverra au moins le message que l'cologie doit tre une grande priorit.


Je pense qu'on peut rsum la position de Jadot comme : 
 - veut, et sera jug, sur sa capacit a mettre en uvre une politique plus cologique.
 - social dmocrate
 - Europen / europiste
 - remet en cause la course au bnfices / au capital, mais en voulant en limiter les excs, pas introduire un systme diffrent.

La ou LFI met en premier les conditions des gens, en second lcologie, EELV pense que l'cologie passe en premier, et qu'on peut en encourageant l'cologie, permettre des progrs aussi sur le second point.


Moi ca me suffit...

----------


## Gunny

> Puis-je te demander pourquoi ?
> Une candidate sans programme, sans proposition claire sur aucun sujet, qui a compltement ruiner son premier meeting, c'est pour toi le meilleur choix ?


Et pourquoi pas ? Je ne la connais pas en dtails, mais de ce que j'ai pu lire sur elle les critiques sont plutt lgres (surtout si on compare  beaucoup d'autres candidats). Je m'tais dit que j'irais voter pour le candidat sorti de la primaire populaire et mme si je ne vais pas aller mourir sur sa colline elle me convenait. Le manque de programme je ne vois pas a comme un soucis dans la mesure o elle n'a pas un gros parti derrire pour voter a au parlement aprs. Les valeurs sont l.




> Je suis pas fan du personnage non plus, en revanche j'adhre compltement a son programme, et je suis pas d'accord si tous ceux qui veulent une alternative de gauche  Macron votent pour l'avenir en commun, alors il  ses chances pour le second tour


Oui j'adhre au programme de l'avenir en commun, et j'irai probablement voter LFI aux lgislatives car ils ont fait un travail admirable durant le quinquennat. Mais Mlenchon a lentement gliss dans mon estime depuis l'an dernier, au point que je ne peux pas en bonne conscience voter pour lui comme prsident. Et avec sa position sur la primaire populaire et le rassemblement de la gauche, je ne le vois plus comme alternative.

----------


## Ryu2000

> EELV pense que l'cologie passe en premier


La pollution produite par les Franais est anecdotique  l'chelle du monde aujourd'hui.

Liste des pays par missions de dioxyde de carbone
0,31 milliards de tonnes de CO2 par an.
4,56 tonnes de CO2 par habitant et par an.
La part mondial des missions de la France reprsente 1,2% du total. Alors ok on ne produit plus rien en France, donc c'est normal de peu polluer, mais on importe pas tant que a non plus, les Franais ne sont pas trs riches, les salaires sont bas, les taxes et les impts sont levs.

La politique cologique de la France ne peut rien changer  l'chelle du monde.
Les mesures cologique sont un frein pour tout le monde ( part peut-tre pour des entreprises qui se font subventionner  fond).
Avec ces conneries on va bientt payer 3 pour 1L de Diesel

Peut-tre que la COP 28 qui se droulera  Duba en 2023 changera le monde  ::P: 
 Duba il existe la plus grande station de ski indoor du monde, et on climatise les rues.

De toute faon avec la crise financire on consommera de moins en moins donc on polluera de moins en moins.

====
Y'en a qui ne sont pas satisfait par le systme de parrainage :
Prsidentielle 2022 : les ractions  gauche aprs le retrait de Christiane Taubira



> Plus tt, Christiane Taubira avait annonc quelle mettait fin  sa campagne, actant quelle nobtiendrait pas les 500 parrainages dlus ncessaires pour faire valider sa candidature par le Conseil constitutionnel. Selon le dernier dcompte, elle disposait, mardi 1er mars, de seulement 181 signatures.  *Cette candidature se trouve empche par un systme administratif qui ne survivra par  cette campagne, il vit ses dernires heures* , a fait valoir lancienne ministre de la justice, avant dassner :  On nlimine pas [les candidats] par un processus administratif obsolte, mais par un premier tour. 
> 
> Manuel Bompard, le directeur de campagne de Jean-Luc-Mlenchon (La France insoumise), la soutenue sur ce point, disant regretter quun  *dispositif administratif prim*  empche sa candidature.


J'ai l'impression que Taubira se croit beaucoup plus importante qu'elle ne l'est rellement. On verra si le systme administratif va changer ou pas.

----------


## pmithrandir

l'cologie, ce n'est pas que les rejets de CO2 Ryu.

C'est tous les dchets crs au quotidienC'est lutter contre la surconsommation, encourager les rparationsC'est privilgier les transports en communsC'est arrter de consommer autant de ressources dans le monde(la plupart par des gens comme nous)C'est construire des industries entires dans cette directionC'est utiliser notre influence, commerciale, politique ou mme militaire pour faire passer certaines pratiques.C'est encourager le tltravailC'est limiter la diminution des terres agricolesC'est encourager le respect de la terre par les agriculteurs, modrer les consomation en eauC'est isoler tant les logements que les bureaux....


Il y a beaucoup  faire, et un Franais reste un pollueur massif, mme les plus respectueux,  l'chelle de la population mondiale.

----------


## escartefigue

> Oui j'adhre au programme de l'avenir en commun, et j'irai probablement voter LFI aux lgislatives car ils ont fait un travail admirable durant le quinquennat. Mais Mlenchon a lentement gliss dans mon estime depuis l'an dernier, au point que je ne peux pas en bonne conscience voter pour lui comme prsident. Et avec sa position sur la primaire populaire et le rassemblement de la gauche, je ne le vois plus comme alternative.


Quand Mlenchon avait claqu la porte du PS, il avait des arguments et un comportement autrement plus convainquant qu'aujourd'hui.
Mais sa drive ne date pas de l'an dernier, il a quand mme soutenu Hugo Chavez jusqu'au bout et plus rcemment Poutine, son absentisme au parlement europen n'a d'gal que celui de Mme Lepen, quant  son attitude lors de la perquisition des locaux de LFI o il avait assn aux policiers "_La Rpublique c'est mo_i", a en dit long sur son go  ::aie::  et a remonte  2019.

----------


## seedbarrett

> La pollution produite par les Franais est anecdotique  l'chelle du monde aujourd'hui.


Nous sommes moins de 1% de la population, nous produisons plus d'un pourcent, malgr le nuclaire, de la pollution mondiale. Cette pollution n'est pas anecdotique, si tout le monde vie comme nous c'est l'apocalypse trs trs rapidement.

----------


## pmithrandir

De plus, Ryu, on parle dans ton graphique de la polution au CO2 sur le sol d'un pays.

Quand on fabrique un vtement, une voiture, un objet quelconque en Chine ou au bangladesh, la pollution est prsente sur place.
Elle est bien plus grande que celle d'utilisation quantifies dans ton tableau.

Comme nous n'avons que peu d'industries, et une energie dcarbonne... notre bilan est loin d'etre bon.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si tout le monde vie comme nous c'est l'apocalypse trs trs rapidement.


Il n'y aura jamais 9 milliards d'humains qui vivront aussi bien que les Franais de 2020.
Il n'y a pas assez de ressource sur terre pour que tout le monde ait se mode de vie.
Globalement l'conomie se dgrade, nous ne sommes pas dans une priode de croissance. Le monde entier va payer les excs de la finance.

Ce que j'essayais de dire c'est que mme si la France tait encore plus exemplaire qu'aujourd'hui au niveau de la pollution, a ne changerait quasiment rien pour la plante.
Mais d'un ct c'est vrai qu'il faut bien qu'il y en ait un qui se sacrifie en prenant des mesures encore plus extrme que les autres, mais c'est pas dit que les autres se mettent  recopier son modle.

La France doit avoir le 6eme plus gros PIB du monde, alors qu'on est beaucoup plus bas dans le classement des missions de CO2 par habitant.




> C'est lutter contre la surconsommation, encourager les rparations


Dans ce cas il faut sortir du capitalisme, puisque dans un monde capitaliste il faut de la croissance et que la croissance vient principalement de la consommation.




> C'est utiliser notre influence, commerciale, politique ou mme militaire pour faire passer certaines pratiques.


La France ne peut pas faire ce qu'elle veut, c'est l'UE qui lui dicte ses lois.
Par exemple on ne peut pas refuser les fruits et lgumes espagnols qui poussent dans de la laine de roche,  l'intrieur de serre en plastique, rcolt par des maghrbins qui se font exploiter.
Il y a des traits de libre change  ::(: 




> C'est isoler tant les logements que les bureaux


Le gouvernement aide financirement les propritaires qui veulent amliorer l'isolation de leur btiment, c'est trs bien, mais ce qu'on voit surtout ce sont des taxes et des impts qui augmentent, et une partie de cet argent est utilis pour acheter des oliennes allemandes.
Si seulement tout l'argent des oliennes pouvait partir dans l'isolation.

=====
Yannick Jadot voudrait que plus on pollue, plus on paie d'impt, cette ide risque de faire fuir des entreprises.

Peu importe de toute faon EELV ne risque pas de se retrouver au second tour, donc a ne sert  rien d'y penser.

----------


## Bubu017

> La France ne peut pas faire ce qu'elle veut, c'est l'UE qui lui dicte ses lois.
> Par exemple on ne peut pas refuser les fruits et lgumes espagnols qui poussent dans de la laine de roche,  l'intrieur de serre en plastique, rcolt par des maghrbins qui se font exploiter.
> Il y a des traits de libre change


Tu peux les refuser en ne les achetant pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu peux


Ouais mais l le contexte c'est un gars qui arrive et qui dit un truc du genre "La France pourrait utiliser son influence commerciale et politique" et j'y crois pas.
Par exemple si la France interdit un produit de culture (engrais, herbicide, insecticide, fongicide) mais que l'UE ne l'interdit pas, la France sera oblig d'accepter des fruits et des lgumes qui ont pouss en recevant du produit interdit en France.

Individuellement on peut refuser d'acheter certains article et parfois a lance un grand mouvement (par exemple Nutella tait critiqu pour son utilisation de l'huile de palme, maintenant il existe plusieurs pte  tartiner  la noisette qui mettent en avant le fait qu'elles ne contiennent pas d'huile de palme), mais a ne vient pas du gouvernement.

 cause du CETA on trouve du buf amricain dans les magasins, alors qu'on peut produire du buf plus localement.
L'EUROPE ACCEPTE D'IMPORTER DAVANTAGE DE BOEUF AMRICAIN



> Voila qui ne devrait pas calmer l'inquitude des agriculteurs, qui redoutent dj les effets de trait de libre-change entre l'Union europenne et le Canada (Ceta). Vendredi, Bruxelles et Washington ont en effet annonc un accord commercial, prvoyant une hausse des importations de viande de boeuf produite aux Etats-Unis.
> 
> "C'est une victoire immense" pour les leveurs amricains", s'est fcilit Donald Trump lors d'une allocution organise  la Maison blanche en compagnie de reprsentants europens. Le prsident amricain a ensuite assur que "le boeuf amricain tait le meilleur du monde".


Pour beaucoup de consommateurs le critre principal est le prix. Si un article pas cher contient de la viande amricaine, plein de gens vont l'acheter.

Bref, pour dtruire la plante moins vite il faudrait arrter le libre change et ce n'est pas prt d'arriver.
Au dbut de la pandmie, a parlait de protectionnisme, les pays voulaient dpendre un peu moins de la Chine, depuis on en entend plus trop parler.

----------


## pmithrandir

Dans l'alimentaire, l'utilisation des circuit court est souvent mise en valeur. Le buf, surtout le buf, bnficie d'un rel atout s'il est marqu franais, comme beaucoup de produits.
Ce n'est dailleur pas pour rien qu'il y a eu une legislation rservant l'utilisation du drapeau ou mot France a certains cas.

Pour ce qui est de l'Europe, l'histoire te donne tort. la France a interdit des importations sur son territoire d'OGM, en invoquant le principe sanitaire. Et pour le coup des engrais, nous ne sommes pas tant en avance que a, plutt en retard mme sur certain d'entre eux.


Et je sais que tu penses que notre influence est nulle, mais lorsque l'on aide un pays de diverses manires que ce soit, rien ne nous epeche de demander une contrepartie.
Certains exigeront l'achat d'armes, d'autres l'achat d'airbus,  d'autres la mise en place de lgislations plus respectueuses des minorits ou des droits des femmes et des enfants, d'autre le respect de l'cologie.
Tout dpend les priorits de chaque gouvernement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et je sais que tu penses que notre influence est nulle, mais lorsque l'on aide un pays de diverses manires que ce soit, rien ne nous epeche de demander une contrepartie.


De quel pays vous parlez ?
Tout ce que je dis c'est que si on en avait vraiment quelque chose  foutre de l'cologie on ne signerait pas des traits de libre change avec la terre entire.

===
Dans un sondage, Mlenchon est devant Pcresse :
Prsidentielle : Emmanuel Macron dpasse les 30 % dintentions de vote, dans la nouvelle enqute du Cevipof
Il est  12% et Pcresse  11,5%.

----------


## Franois M.

> Il n'y aura jamais 9 milliards d'humains qui vivront aussi bien que les Franais de 2020.
> Il n'y a pas assez de ressource sur terre pour que tout le monde ait se mode de vie.
> Globalement l'conomie se dgrade, nous ne sommes pas dans une priode de croissance. Le monde entier va payer les excs de la finance.
> 
> Ce que j'essayais de dire c'est que mme si la France tait encore plus exemplaire qu'aujourd'hui au niveau de la pollution, a ne changerait quasiment rien pour la plante.


Tiens ... a c'est trs juste ... qu'est ce qui se passe ?  une crise de lucidit ?  Attention  la rechute.

----------


## Pyramidev

> si on en avait vraiment quelque chose  foutre de l'cologie on ne signerait pas des traits de libre change avec la terre entire.


Trs bonne remarque.

a serait bien que les politiciens des diffrents pays collaborent face  l'urgence climatique avec la mme ractivit que ce qu'ils font actuellement face  la crise russo-ukrainienne.

Deux vidos de 2019  propos du CETA et de son vote en France :

----------


## halaster08

> Jadot reprsente l'aile droite de EELV, il a discours plutt pro entreprenariat et veux "la croissance verte", il m'apparait donc autant colo que Macron et sa convention citoyenne pour le climat
> Aprs il est pas tout seul, et l'aile gauche de EELV avec Rousseau est pas passe trs loin de la victoire
> Mais j'ai trop peur d'avoir un Hollande bis avec un peu de peinture verte, du coup je prfre largement voter  gauche


Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit sur Jadot, je viens de lire que Rousseau s'est faite virer de la campagne car trop critique, du coup c'est sr, Jadot n'aura pas ma voix.

----------


## escartefigue

> Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit sur Jadot, je viens de lire que Rousseau s'est faite virer de la campagne car trop critique, du coup c'est sr, Jadot n'aura pas ma voix.


Que l'on soit pour tel ou tel bord politique ou pour tel ou tel candidat, tout membre de l'quipe d'un candidat qui nuit au message port par ce candidat doit tre vir sur le champ. 
C'est tout  fait normal. Faute de quoi le candidat et les membres de son quipe portent un message diffrent, il n'y a plus aucune cohrence stratgique et c'est illisible pour les lecteurs. Tout le monde doit aller dans la mme direction. C'est la mme chose dans un comit de direction d'entreprise.
Libre aux dissident(e)s de former leur propre parti (ou de rejoindre une autre entreprise) si la direction suivie ne leur convient pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je viens de lire que Rousseau c'est fait virer de la campagne car trop critique


Elle y est all un peu fort quand mme.
Elle est trop extrme et Jadot doit penser qu'elle dcrdibilise le parti.

Sandrine Rousseau nie avoir dnigr la campagne de Jadot... mais des journalistes confirment



> Le mdia politique rvle ainsi avoir t convi  un djeuner avec la chantre de  l'co-fminisme  dans un restaurant proche de lAssemble nationale, o sept journalistes figuraient autour de la table (y compris la journaliste de Politico).  Interroge sur les choix stratgiques de la campagne, *elle dit effectivement que les ttes pensantes du parti se plantent sur tout* , peut-on lire dans la newsletter de Politico. Lex-candidate aurait ainsi dbit lors du repas une  liste des erreurs  commises par lquipe Jadot :  le soutien  la livraison darmes  lUkraine, le mpris envers la candidature de Christiane Taubira, et le risque, enfin, de terminer sous la barre des 5 %  crit encore le mdia en ligne.


Exemple de propos trange :
Prsidentielle 2022 : a me dprime de faire de la politique dans des groupes de Ku Klux Klan, dclare Sandrine Rousseau



> Sans nommer directement le parti cologiste, Sandrine Rousseau a tout de mme voqu son souhait d'une cologie plus sociale et populaire et *non d'une cologie de riche*. a me dprime de faire de la politique dans des groupes du Ku Klux Klan. Je veux faire de la politique avec des visages de toutes les couleurs, a-t-elle lch dans un comparatif audacieux.
> 
> Sur France 2 lundi matin, l'cofministe a toutefois reconnu une expression volontairement choquante et maladroite. Mais le message reste le mme : si sa famille politique n'est absolument pas vise, c'est la reprsentativit dans la politique de manire gnrale qui est un norme sujet. La monte de l'extrme droite, aussi, qui se fait actuellement de manire historique.


a me rappel l'histoire de Valls et des blancos  Evry.



=====
Et sinon Marion Marchal a officiellement rejoint Reconqute :
Prsidentielle 2022 : le pari risqu de Marion Marchal chez Eric Zemmour



> A 32 ans, lancienne dpute du Vaucluse a officialis son ralliement au candidat dextrme droite, entrinant sa rupture avec Marine Le Pen et le Rassemblement national.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Marion Marchal- LE PEN rejoint E. Zemmour, une belle gifle pour sa tantine !  ::mouarf::  (source)

----------


## Gunny

> Marion Marchal- LE PEN rejoint E. Zemmour, une belle gifle pour sa tantine !  (source)


S'ils continuent  se rassembler ils vont finir par avoir un QI moyen tous ensembles.

----------


## Franois M.

> S'ils continuent  se rassembler ils vont finir par avoir un QI moyen tous ensembles.


Russir  descendre jusqu' Jadot ou Mlenchon ou leurs lecteurs ? Non, l il faut une lobotomie.

----------


## Franois M.

> Marion Marchal- LE PEN rejoint E. Zemmour, une belle gifle pour sa tantine !  (source)


Il faut dire que tantine l'a un peu cherch; elle a, depuis 3-4 ans, soigneusement cart des instances dirigeantes du mouvement tous les proches de la mouvance "identitaire", dont Marion Marchal est proche; ce qui est, au mieux, un peu naf c'est qu'elle ait pu penser que cette branche resterait orpheline ad vitam ternam. Tant qu'il n'y avait que le RN, ce courant  n'avait pas vraiment d'autres points d'atterrissage, mais depuis que Eric Zemmour, dont on peut penser qu'il ne sarrtera pas aprs sa prochaine dfaite  la prsidentielle, a cr "Reconqute", plus proche d'eux idologiquement, il est clair qu'il fallait s'attendre  des mouvements, et pas que chez les cadres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> une belle gifle pour sa tantine !


a fait un moment qu'elle a anticip le truc.
PRSIDENTIELLE: MARINE LE PEN "CONVAINCUE" QUE MARION MARCHAL VA RALLIER RIC ZEMMOUR

Mais au dbut a l'a bless :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Marine Le Pen juge  violent  que Marion Marchal songe  rejoindre Zemmour

Dans l'article de l'Express il y a gars de Reconqute qui dit qu'elle a coup l'herbe sous le pied de Reconqute :



> "Marine Le Pen est trs forte, elle nous a coup l'herbe sous le pied", reconnat un membre des quipes, qui soutient  demi-mot que le ralliement de Marion Marchal est presque dmontis, tant il a tard  venir. "Absolument pas, conteste un proche de cette dernire. Cela signifie qu'elle va rexister politiquement, et ce sera  nos cts."


Il n'y a aucun effet de surprise, en janvier Marine Lepen parlait dj du fait que Marion allait rejoindre Zemmour.

----------


## Gunny

Ok on y est :
Prsidentielle 2022 : voici la liste officielle des 12 candidats  l'Elyse, dcouvrez leurs portraits

Nathalie Arthaud
Nicolas Dupont-Aignan
Anne Hidalgo
Yannick Jadot
Jean Lassalle
Marine Le Pen
Emmanuel Macron
Jean-Luc Mlenchon
Valrie Pcresse
Philippe Poutou
Fabien Roussel
Eric Zemmour

----------


## Pyramidev

Vincent Bollor avait dtruit les Guignols de l'info. Mais, pour s'amuser pendant cette campagne prsidentielle, il y a le "journal  la con" de BLAST, dont voici le dernier pisode :




Il y a un nouvel pisode chaque lundi, chaque mardi, chaque mercredi et chaque jeudi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> https://twitter.com/osezlefeminisme/...83445471117316
> #Feministometre #8mars #OsezLegalite2022 : Qui dfend les droits des femmes ?
> Nous avons analys, compar, dcortiqu les programmes et des discours des http://candidat.es


C'est intressant de voir Macron et Jadot dans la colonne "Feminism Washing".

----------


## Pyramidev

D'ailleurs, elles ont oubli Jean Lassalle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Encore un truc compltement con...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore un truc compltement con


Le truc que je trouve marrant c'est qu'il y a des militants LGBT hardcore qui critiquent le classement d'Osez le fminisme (plus il y a de petites communauts, plus elles se tapent dessus) :



> https://twitter.com/lecoindeslgbt/st...59976109584392
> C'est l qu'on se rend compte que parmi les critres de Osez Le Fminisme pour tre un.e candidat.e "fministe", il y a tre putophobe et tre contre la GPA thique...


C'tait en rponse  a :



> https://twitter.com/osezlefeminisme/...83478522138626
> #Jadot : feminist-washing
> #Feministometre #8mars #OsezLegalite2022
> Un champion du feminist-washing. S'affiche comme fministe, mais a dfendu l'impunit pour les "prostitueurs" en dc. et parle  de "GPA thique" (penses aux ukrainiennes...)
> Pas de conviction fministe srieuse.


Je ne connais pas cette loi :
LUTTE CONTRE LE SYSTME PROSTITUTIONNEL ET ACCOMPAGNEMENT DES PERSONNES PROSTITUES
Dans le titre a parle de proxnte, peut-tre qu'elle ne s'en prend pas au personne qui font le choix de se prostituer. 

Si un homme ou une femme dcide librement de se prostituer il n'y a pas de mal  a, le problme ce sont les histoires de traite des tres humains et dexploitation sexuelle.

----------


## Pyramidev

Cette fois-ci, je vais relayer une actualit qui tape sur un candidat autre que Emmanuel Macron.

https://www.dhnet.be/actu/monde/eric...78e25398f65873



> "Il me prend avec ses mains, me bloque contre l'ascenseur et m'embrasse de force": Eric Zemmour accus d'agressions sexuelles par huit femmes
> Mediapart a recueilli et publie mardi dans une vido les tmoignages de huit femmes accusant le candidat  la prsidentielle Eric Zemmour de comportements inappropris et d'agressions sexuelles pour des faits prsums, entre 1999  2019.





> Pascale Sauvage, une ancienne collgue d'Eric Zemmour au Figaro, rapporte en avoir parl  l'ancien journaliste. "Je lui ai dit, tu touches pas  la stagiaire." "Il me dit: 'Si maintenant on ne peut plus draguer les stagiaires. Les stagiaires, c'est quand mme fait pour faire des pipes et du caf'. Il m'a dit a, je suis sre", insiste-t-elle.


Si vous voulez plus de dtails :




 mon avis, lectoralement, a va lui coter trs cher. ric Zemmour n'est pas prt de remporter les lections prsidentielles.

----------


## Gunny

Je suis choqu, choqu vous dis-je, quric Zemmour se permette de tels comportements.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> LUTTE CONTRE LE SYSTME PROSTITUTIONNEL ET ACCOMPAGNEMENT DES PERSONNES PROSTITUES
> Dans le titre a parle de proxnte, peut-tre qu'elle ne s'en prend pas au personne qui font le choix de se prostituer. 
> 
> Si un homme ou une femme dcide librement de se prostituer il n'y a pas de mal  a, le problme ce sont les histoires de traite des tres humains et dexploitation sexuelle.


Bah tiens justement, mettons le sujet la table. 

Rouvrir les maisons closes , serait il une parade contre les prdateurs sexuels ? 

Peut tre que des pripatticiennes et des gigolos doivent travailler clandestinement ? Peut tre qu'en donnant un statut il y aurait moins de drive ?

---




> Cette fois-ci, je vais relayer une actualit qui tape sur un candidat autre que Emmanuel Macron.
> 
> Si vous voulez plus de dtails :
> 
>  mon avis, lectoralement, a va lui coter trs cher. ric Zemmour n'est pas prt de remporter les lections prsidentielles.





> Je suis choqu, choqu vous dis-je, quric Zemmour se permette de tels comportements.


Bassesse d'attaque politique, car c'est un candidat plus  droite que Marine Le Pen ... Tout est bon pour qu'on crache son venin dessus ... Pathtique et affligeant  ::?: 

A croire que pour certains prononcer le nom Eric Zemmour, c'est comme prononcer le nom Adolphe Hilter ... Se dire que certains arrivent  se persuader de cela : 

1) c'est indcent pour le candidat

2) c'est insultant, limite dgradant pour celui ci ...

---

Qui accepterait de se faire comparer  un criminel ou un groupuscule ? Personne ... C'est choquant , voir scandaleux.  ::?: 

Au passage le point de Godwin est largement atteint ...

--- 

Vous les franais vous mpaterai toujours ... Insatisfait de votre clic politique actuelle . Ne parlons pas du dsastre Macron avec la crise du covid . Un vrai capharnam. Et certains en redemande encore ?  :8O:  Il y a des vrais sado-maso chez vous ?  u des opportunistes politiques qui essayent de protger leur fesses, car ils ont peur d'tre sur un sige jectable ... ?!

Profitez de ces lections pour faire le mnage , vous avez des ttes toutes fraiches. Pas issues du monde de la politique ... Que demande le peuple ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> mon avis, lectoralement, a va lui coter trs cher.


De toute faon Eric Zemmour n'tait dj pas trs populaire chez la plupart des fministes.
Sur Twitter il y avait des pro Zemmour qui disaient que la Macronie utilisait la mme stratgie qu'avec Fillon, et il y a d'autres membres qui disaient pareil pour Poutou (alors que c'est rien ce qui arrive  Poutou, a ne devrait pas ternir sa campagne) :
Philippe Poutou affirme que "la police tue" : le candidat NPA  la prsidentielle convoqu par la police

D'aprs moi ce qu'a fait Zemmour est bien pire que ce qu'a fait Fillon.
De ce que j'ai compris on reprochait  Fillon d'avoir donn un job d'assistant  quelqu'un qui ne bossait pas et  en croire Philippe Pascot c'est une pratique courante, donc pourquoi le faire plus chier que les autres ? On devrait contrler chaque assistant, ils devraient chaque semaine produire des preuves qu'ils ont fait quelque chose.




> Bassesse d'attaque politique, car c'est un candidat plus  droite que Marine Le Pen ... Tout est bon pour qu'on crache son venin dessus ... Pathtique et affligeant


Hein ?
Mais de quoi tu parles ?!
Il y a des femmes qui ont dclar qu'elles avaient t embrass de force.
Il y a des stagiaires de 18 ans qui doivent tre trs excitantes, mais on doit se contrler, on ne peut pas leur sauter dessus, mme si on est le chef.




> Pascale Sauvage, ancienne collgue d'Eric Zemmour au Figaro, rapporte en avoir parl  l'ancien journaliste. "Je lui ai dit, tu touches pas  la stagiaire." "Il me dit : 'Si maintenant on ne peut plus draguer les stagiaires.* Les stagiaires, c'est quand mme fait pour faire des pipes et du caf*'. Il m'a dit a, je suis sre", affirme-t-elle.


======
a pourrait finir en second tour RN vs LFI.
Je suis convaincu que les instituts de sondages gonflent le score d'LREM.
C'est impossible qu'1 lecteur sur 3 envisage de voter LREM au premier tour.

Prsidentielle 2022 : Emmanuel Macron bondit  33,5% d'intentions de vote, Mlenchon troisime homme, selon un sondage

----------


## Gunny

> Bassesse d'attaque politique, car c'est un candidat plus  droite que Marine Le Pen ... Tout est bon pour qu'on crache son venin dessus ... Pathtique et affligeant 
> 
> A croire que pour certains prononcer le nom Eric Zemmour, c'est comme prononcer le nom Adolphe Hilter ... Se dire que certains arrivent  se persuader de cela : 
> 
> 1) c'est indcent pour le candidat
> 
> 2) c'est insultant, limite dgradant pour celui ci ...


Zemmour ne mrite que mon mpris et je me moquerai de lui comme bon m'en semble. Je ne lui dois aucun respect, et il n'en montre certainement aucun  tous ceux qui ne sont pas Eric Zemmour. Je ne vais pas faire semblant que c'est un candidat comme les autres, il n'est pas  normaliser et je ne raterai pas une occasion de le rappeler.

----------


## Bubu017

> Vous les franais vous mpaterai toujours ... Insatisfait de votre clic politique actuelle . Ne parlons pas du dsastre Macron avec la crise du covid . Un vrai capharnam. Et certains en redemande encore ?  Il y a des vrais sado-maso chez vous ?  u des opportunistes politiques qui essayent de protger leur fesses, car ils ont peur d'tre sur un sige jectable ... ?!
> 
> Profitez de ces lections pour faire le mnage , vous avez des ttes toutes fraiches. Pas issues du monde de la politique ... Que demande le peuple ?


Venant d'un belge ....
Sinon justement avec Macron on a eu des ttes toutes fraiches qui ne venaient pas du monde de la politique (pour le meilleur et pour le pire)

----------


## pmithrandir

Zemmour fait partie de ces mme hommes que Trump, qui regrette le monde d il y a 50 ans ou l homme blanc matrisait tout. Des femmes ou personnes de couleurs diffrentes.

Ces hommes ont perdu beaucoup et pour moi sont inadapt aujourd'hui.

On les tolrent quand ils ont du succs mais rapidement la roue peut tourner et leurs soutiens ne sont pas nombreux.

Pour le second tour LFI / RN je n y crois pas une seconde.

A mon sens on s orient vers
Macron 22 24%
Le pen 17 18
Pcresse 17 18
Zemmour 10 12
Melenchon 10 12
Jadot 7 9
Hidalgo 2 4


Je pense que les instituts n ont aucune raison de  booster Macron, car il carracolle en tte sans difficult. Si il pensait que a serait serr il serait en campagne... ce qui n est toujours pas le cas.

les 2 idiots utiles sont Zemmour et Mlenchon. Assez repoussoir pour ne pas faire de bons scores, avec une base lectorale minimale leur permettant de faire peur.
Les 2  4%... on en parlerait pas et le rassemblement se serait fait avec le pen et jadot.
Mais vu leurs beaux scores annonces... L effet fonctionne  plein rgime. C est eux que la ploutocratie aurait un intrt  pousser dans les sondages.

Le second tour sera sans surprise avec le pen ou Pcresse en face de Macron. Ne t en dplaise Ryu.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Venant d'un belge ....
> 
> Sinon justement avec Macron on a eu des ttes toutes fraiches qui ne venaient pas du monde de la politique (pour le meilleur et pour le pire)


Je confirme la Belgique est un bordel politique ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense que les instituts n ont aucune raison de  booster Macron, car il carracolle en tte sans difficult. Si il pensait que a serait serr il serait en campagne... ce qui n est toujours pas le cas.


Je pense que tu as raison. Macron sera r-lu haut la main. Poutine lui offre cette victoire. 
D'ailleurs, on peut dj rsumer sa campagne et son programme ainsi : "Dsol, mais je peux pas faire campagne, j'ai Poutine, et pour le programme, ben, on verra, parce que l, j'ai Poutine, mais il sera bien, ne vous inquitez pas de cela, inquitez-vous de Poutine ! Allez, j'y retourne. Vous comprenez... J'ai Poutine !"

----------


## Gunny

> Je pense que tu as raison. Macron sera r-lu haut la main. Poutine lui offre cette victoire. 
> D'ailleurs, on peut dj rsumer sa campagne et son programme ainsi : "Dsol, mais je peux pas faire campagne, j'ai Poutine, et pour le programme, ben, on verra, parce que l, j'ai Poutine, mais il sera bien, ne vous inquitez pas de cela, inquitez-vous de Poutine ! Allez, j'y retourne. Vous comprenez... J'ai Poutine !"


Macron 5mn plus tard :

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le second tour sera sans surprise avec le pen ou Pcresse en face de Macron.


a c'est ce que disent les instituts de sondages, comme d'habitude j'espre qu'ils se plantent. Comme avec le Brexit et l'lection de Trump. 




> Je pense que les instituts n ont aucune raison de booster Macron


Il peut y avoir des histoires de ce genre :
Philippe de Villiers dnonce le "systme de corruption" des sondages



> Le candidat du MPF, Philippe de Villiers, a dnonc mercredi  Orange "le systme pourri, le systme de corruption" des sondages, accusant les partis de payer pour obtenir des rsultats favorables.


Je ne vois que des gens qui critiquent le bilan de Macron et on nous dit qu'il pourrait faire 33% au premier tour.
C'est n'importe quoi ce gouvernement.
BRUNO LE MAIRE: "NOUS ALLONS PROVOQUER LEFFONDREMENT DE LCONOMIE RUSSE"
Guerre en Ukraine : Bruno Le Maire appelle tous les Franais  "faire un effort" sur leur consommation d'nergie

----------


## virginieh

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah tiens justement, mettons le sujet la table. 
> 
> Rouvrir les maisons closes , serait il une parade contre les prdateurs sexuels ? 
> 
> Peut tre que des pripatticiennes et des gigolos doivent travailler clandestinement ? Peut tre qu'en donnant un statut il y aurait moins de drive ?


Je ne pense pas qu'il y aurait moins de drives, les actuelles existeraient toujours (il y aurait encore du trafic d'tre humains imports, qui ne bnficieraient pas du statut car en situation irrgulire, sans papier et probablement trs surveills/drogus) mais il y aurait en plus des drives du au fait mme que ca devienne lgal par exemple il est arriv qu'une femme soit menace de perdre ses aides sociales en Allemagne  il y a quelques annes si elle n'acceptait pas de travailler dans un bordel (a n'a probablement pas eu de suites sinon on en aurait encore plus entendu parler), mais s'il y avait des offres d'emploi officielles le cas se prsenterait en France, et plusieurs fois. J'ai pris cet exemple l mais il y aurait sans doute d'autres drives qui apparaitraient, sans faire disparaitre les anciennes.

Je serais pour l'ouverture de "maisons closes" avec des robots, il y a eu quelques tentatives dans plusieurs pays (dont la France). Mais certaines ont t fermes assez vite pour cause d'hygine, mme si elles taient dj mal vues par les autorits, a laisse quand mme un doute sur le fait que si les "traditionnelles" devenaient lgales les prostitus bnficieraient de beaucoup d'efforts sur leurs sant.

----------


## pmithrandir

> a c'est ce que disent les instituts de sondages, comme d'habitude j'espre qu'ils se plantent. Comme avec le Brexit et l'lection de Trump.


Tu reprends toujours cet exemple, qui en plus d'tre faux est largement approximatif.

2 semaines avant ces 2 lections, des sondeurs commenaient  prvenir que le rsultat s'inversait.

De plus, dans le cas de Trump, il a gagn avec un nombre de voix d'avances dans quelques tats ridiculusement bas. Une election de 125 millions de votants s'est dcid avec quelqus milliers de voix de diffrence dans quelques tats. 6000 d mmoire. Au passage Hilary avait 2.7M de voix de plus dans le pays. une paille...




> Il peut y avoir des histoires de ce genre :
> Philippe de Villiers dnonce le "systme de corruption" des sondages


Je ne dis pas que les sondages ne sont pas corrompu, bien au contraire. Je dis que pour gagner, Macron a besoin d'liminer les candidats dangeureux du 2nd tour.

Et les candidats qui peuvent rassembler sont
Jadot, pecresse, hidalgo. Ils sont pas haut dans les sondages, mais ils sont assez rassembleur, d'autres diraient insipides, pour avoir une chance.

Le pen, Mlenchon, Zemmour... c'est 3 la reprsente une victoire assure pour Macron, de loin. Et regarde qui est en tte des sondages.... mme Zemmour surnage alors qu'ils accumule les conneries.
Au passage, aucun de 3 ne semble vraiment affect par la crise avec la Russie, alors qu'ils sont les mains dedans jusqu'au coude. Ca ne t'tonne pas ?

Tous les autres opposants  Poutine enregistre eux une baisse... 
Ca voudrait dire que le peuple franais est contre le soutien que nous donnons aux Ukrainiens ? Je n'en ai pas l'impression... j'ai plus en visu une trs belle union contre la Russie... mais les sondages nous disent que ces 3 candidats continuent de monter. Les franais mettraient donc au pouvoir quelqu'un qui veut l'oppos de ce qu'ils veulent... en temps de guerre. C'est hautement improbable.



> Je ne vois que des gens qui critiquent le bilan de Macron et on nous dit qu'il pourrait faire 33% au premier tour.


La continuit, la posture de chef de guerre... 33 c'est peut etre beaucoup, mais pas tonnant.



> C'est n'importe quoi ce gouvernement.
> BRUNO LE MAIRE: "NOUS ALLONS PROVOQUER LEFFONDREMENT DE LCONOMIE RUSSE"
> Guerre en Ukraine : Bruno Le Maire appelle tous les Franais  "faire un effort" sur leur consommation d'nergie


Pour une fois que le gouvernement communique et dit quelque chose de pas con... 
Contre les Russes, on ne peut pas utiliser l'arme, donc il nous reste l'argent.
Et la consquence, c'est la consommation de gaz qui va devenir plus complexe. Donc on commence a nous prvenir... l'anne prochaine  ca va etre compliqu pour l'nergie.

A votre place, j'irai rapidement faire isoler la maison ou je changerai les grilles pains par des radiant en coeur cramique(a 70 euros le radiateur, meme en location ca vaut le coup)
parce que bientot on va nous bassiner sur ces sujets et on sera en pnurie.

----------


## BenoitM

Tiens ceci pourrait inspirer quelque uns en France : En mission sduction en Pologne, Matteo Salvini se ridiculise  ::mouarf:: 

Entk il y a pas  dire les Ukrainiens sont dous en humour et communication

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense que tu as raison. Macron sera r-lu haut la main. Poutine lui offre cette victoire.


Ce serait tellement triste qu'il arrive en tte du premier tour.
Quelle connasse est en train de se dire "Macron joue un rle tellement important dans le conflit en Ukraine, je vais voter pour lui" ?
Moi je vois plus de gens inquiet parce que le prix des carburants augmente.
Au bureau je n'ai pas entendu parler d'Ukraine, par contre j'ai entendu parler de l'inflation.

Je suis impressionn par la patiente de Poutine, passer des heures  parler avec Macron a doit tre un calvaire, le gars doit tre surhumain.  :8O: 

Des candidats critiquent le fait que Macron tlphone  Poutine :
On n'est pas oblig de se tutoyer : Yannick Jadot brocarde la proximit entre Macron et Poutine
On ne sait pas, les anti-Poutine primaire pourraient refuser de voter Macron juste pour a.




> Je ne dis pas que les sondages ne sont pas corrompu, bien au contraire.


Les sondages ne devraient pas exister, ils influent sur le rsultat.
Il y a des lecteurs qui ne considrent que les favoris et a ne devrait pas arriver.
Il ne devrait pas y avoir de petits ou de gros candidat. Les candidats devraient tous tre sur un pied d'galit. Ils devraient tous tre  1/N. De cette faon on pourrait parler des programmes.




> Jadot, pecresse, hidalgo. Ils sont pas haut dans les sondages, mais ils sont assez rassembleur, d'autres diraient insipides, pour avoir une chance.


Un vote pour eux c'est un vote qui ne va pas  Macron.  :+1:  C'est a l'important.
J'ai hte de voir les rsultats de Jean Lasalle, Nathalie Arthaud, Fabien Roussel, Anne Hidalgo.
Le PS pourrait se faire dpasser par Jean Lasalle et le PC, c'est impressionnant de voir l'effondrement du PS  la prsidentielle.  ::D:  :;):  (si seulement LR et LREM pouvaient s'effondrer de la mme manire)




> Le pen, Mlenchon, Zemmour... c'est 3 la reprsente une victoire assure pour Macron, de loin.


En cas de second tour RN vs LREM :
L'effet pouvantail du RN pourrait finir par ne plus fonctionner.
- Plus a va, plus il y a des gens qui se disent que le RN au pouvoir ce ne serait pas la fin du monde.
- En cas de second tour LREM vs RN, l'abstention pourrait tre norme, puisqu'un paquet de gens dtestent les 2 partis

Il y a des promesses sympa qui parlent  une partie du peuple :
Pouvoir d'achat : Marine Le Pen veut rduire la taxe TICPE sur les carburants
En fait a change que dalle parce que quand le gouvernement baisse une taxe il en augmente une autre.
Le litre de Diesel a 2 a fait bien chier quand mme, et a risque de continuer de s'aggraver.

En cas de second tour LFI vs LREM :
Les lecteurs de gauche devraient quasiment tous voter LFI ou s'abstenir. (si tu te crois de gauche et que tu votes LREM, arrte de te mentir  toi mme, t'es de droite)
Il y a beaucoup de gens qui dtestent Macron plus que le reste. Moi par exemple, en cas de second tour LFI vs LREM je vote LFI, mme si a me fait super chier parce que Melenchon soit contre le nuclaire  ::roll:: 

En cas de second tour LR vs LREM :
On s'en fout c'est strictement la mme chose.

----------


## Franois M.

> Ce serait tellement triste qu'il arrive en tte du premier tour..


Un conseil : prpare tes mouchoirs, tu vas en avoir besoin.

----------


## Franois M.

> Zemmour fait partie de ces mme hommes que Trump, qui regrette le monde d il y a 50 ans ou l homme blanc matrisait tout. Des femmes ou personnes de couleurs diffrentes.
> 
> Ces hommes ont perdu beaucoup et pour moi sont inadapt aujourd'hui.
> 
> On les tolrent quand ils ont du succs mais rapidement la roue peut tourner et leurs soutiens ne sont pas nombreux.


Pour l'instant c'est surtout lignominie progressiste et diversitaire qu'on tolre; mais la roue tourne. Je suis trop vieux pour penser que je verrai le jour heureux o on l'radiquera par le fer et le feu mais je suis sur que ce jour arrivera.

----------


## Ryu2000

> prpare tes mouchoirs


Si a arrive tant pis, ce ne sera pas une surprise, vu que les sondages rptent en boucle que a va arriver. (au pire il pourra toujours perdre au second tour)
Mais j'ai de l'espoir, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai foi dans les lecteurs Franais, je me dis qu'ils ne peuvent pas tre suffisamment nombreux  tre con au point de voter Macron.
J'ai probablement une trop haute estime de l'humanit

----------


## Bubu017

> Si a arrive tant pis, ce ne sera pas une surprise, vu que les sondages rptent en boucle que a va arriver. (au pire il pourra toujours perdre au second tour)
> Mais j'ai de l'espoir, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai foi dans les lecteurs Franais, je me dis qu'ils ne peuvent pas tre suffisamment nombreux  tre con au point de voter Macron.
> J'ai probablement une trop haute estime de l'humanit


en mme temps quand tu vois la concurrence, Mlenchon qui donne des excuses  Poutine, Pcresse qui dfilait avec la manif pour tous, Zemmour et Lepen, bon mme combat les deux. Peut-tre Jadot faudrait voir plus prcisment son programme mais a fait longtemps que j'ai arrt de croire que l'intrt des politiques ecolo tait vraiment l'cologie, ils sont plus intresss par leur ego (leur gueguerre en est la preuve). Hidalgo fait trop parisiano centre et ne va pas attirer la province.

----------


## Franois M.

> Si a arrive tant pis, ce ne sera pas une surprise, vu que les sondages rptent en boucle que a va arriver. (au pire il pourra toujours perdre au second tour)
> Mais j'ai de l'espoir, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai foi dans les lecteurs Franais, je me dis qu'ils ne peuvent pas tre suffisamment nombreux  tre con au point de voter Macron.


On trouve encore plus con : ceux qui votent Mlenchon, voire Jadot. Au moins ceux qui votent Macron (je n'en suis pas :  je ne voterais Macron que si il tait oppos au second tour  plus  gauche que lui) ne le font pas par jalousie et haine de soi (ou marginalement)  alors que c'est un ressort essentiel du vote de gauche.




> J'ai probablement une trop haute estime de l'humanit


Moi pas

----------


## Ryu2000

> en mme temps quand tu vois la concurrence


Est-ce que vous envisagez de voter Macron au premier tour ?
Il y a quand mme 12 candidats + vote blanc + abstention.
Quelque part il y a 13 autres choix en dehors de Macron. Il y a quand mme des chances pour que chacun trouve un projet qui lui corresponde mieux.

Je ne ne vois pas en quoi Macron serait mieux que Mlenchon ou Jean Lasalle ou Fabien Roussel.
Par contre je pense que Jadot, Pcresse, Hidalgo appliqueraient exactement la mme politique que Macron, pour moi c'est exactement la mme chose.

Vivement le mois de mai que ce soit fini et tant pis pour le rsultat.
Au final je suis plus intress par le rsultat des derniers que des premiers.
Le PS peut se faire battre par n'importe qui !  ::mrgreen:: 

L'autre truc qui m'intresse c'est le taux d'absentions au second tour.

----------


## David_g

> Venant d'un belge ....
> Sinon justement avec Macron on a eu des ttes toutes fraiches qui ne venaient pas du monde de la politique (pour le meilleur et pour le pire)


A ce sujet, cet abruti de Son Forget est parti en voiture en Ukraine.
tant encore pour quelques mois dput Franais, je vous laisse imaginer les emmerdes possibles s'il se fait blesser/tuer, s'il fout le souk avec les russes.

----------


## Franois M.

> A ce sujet, cet *abruti de Son Forget* est parti en voiture en Ukraine.


Venant d'un clampin lambda le jugement prte  rire ... (cf. le CV de Joachim Son-Forget)

----------


## halaster08

Pour ceux que l'cologie intresse, je vous propose le replay du dbat du sicle:

----------


## Pyramidev

Merci pour le relai de cette vido. Cette fois-ci, les candidats prsents taient Yannick Jadot, Valrie Pecresse, Fabien Roussel, Philippe Poutou et Anne Hidalgo.
Les sujets abords taient le plus souvent des mesures pour moderniser le pays pour rduire l'emprunte carbone. Il y avait parfois aussi des mesures dites de sobrit comme le covoiturage. Par contre, la gopolitique tait trs peu prsente et la problmatique de la dmographie tait totalement absente.
D'ailleurs, je me suis toujours demand pourquoi aucun candidat ne remettait en cause notre politique nataliste, alors que plusieurs d'entre eux sont prts  annoncer des mesures de sobrit au nom du climat. Est-ce que les lecteurs sont plus prts  entendre "faites du covoiturage" et "mangez moins de viande" que "la fiscalit ne vous encouragera pas  faire plus que deux enfants" ?

----------


## Pyramidev

propos de la rduction de l'utilisation des nergies fossiles, je relaie une petite entrevue de Jean-Marc Jancovici par Apolline de Malherbe qui date du 10 mars 2022 et qui a un ton beaucoup moins optimiste que celui des candidats  la prsidentielle quand ils annoncent leurs mesures cologiques.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'ailleurs, je me suis toujours demand pourquoi aucun candidat ne remettait en cause notre politique nataliste, alors que plusieurs d'entre eux sont prts  annoncer des mesures de sobrit au nom du climat.


Le truc c'est que pour financer la retraite d'une seule personne il faut que plusieurs personnes travaillent et cotisent.
Ce serait dommage de se retrouver comme au Japon, o les plus de 65 ans reprsentent une partie importante de la population. (quoi qu'en Europe il y a une immigration trs forte, donc mme quand on ne fait pas d'enfant, il y a des jeunes qui arrivent)

Ce systme va atteindre sa limite, il ne peut pas y avoir de croissance infini, donc un krach violent devrait avoir lieu  un moment donn.

2018 :
Les cinq ingrdients qui prparent la crise de 2020



> Dix ans aprs la chute de Lehman Brothers en 2008, le risque d'une nouvelle dflagration est  nouveau lev. Et, cette fois, les Etats surendetts ne disposent plus des mmes armes pour y faire face.


2019 :
Cinq questions pour comprendre la menace d'une crise conomique mondiale



> Un peu plus de dix ans aprs la crise des subprimes aux Etats-Unis, la perspective d'une rcession mondiale dans les mois ou annes  venir effraie conomistes et investisseurs. Contexte gopolitique instable, course  l'or, taux d'intrt ngatifs... Un nouveau sisme conomique est-il imminent ?


2019 :
conomie : une rcession mondiale peut-elle tre vite ?



> L'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques(OCDE) a lanc  ce jeudi 19 septembre 2019 une vritable "alerte  la croissance" auprs des tats. Selon l'organisation internationale, une rcession pourrait survenir, comme en 2009. Analyse avec l'conomiste Dominique Plihon.


2020 :
Rcession mondiale : les sombres prvisions du FMI en trois chiffres



> Cette "crise pas comme les autres" est bien pire que prvu et la reprise sera plus lente qu'espr, a prvenu ce mercredi le Fonds montaire international.


2021 :
Pandmie de Covid-19 : perte de plus de 10 000 milliards de dollars pour lconomie mondiale



> La crise conomique que traverse actuellement lconomie mondiale est la plus grave depuis la Seconde Guerre mondiale. Dans ses dernires prvisions, la Banque mondiale prvoit que le PIB mondial natteindra que prs de 84 000 Mds$ en 2020 et 87 000 Mds$ en 2021, soit une perte cumule de plus de 10 000 milliards de dollars par rapport  la situation qui aurait prvalu sans pandmie. Le cot conomique total de cette rcession pourrait tre encore plus lev, du fait des effets  long terme sur linvestissement et lducation.


Dj avant la pandmie la situation tait extremement grave, depuis rien ne va mieux. a ne devrait pas tenir encore des dcennies et des dcennies.
Les pnuries et les faillites finiront par arriver, elles ne doivent plus tre trs loin.
Quand les gens n'auront plus de travail, ni d'argent, ils pollueront moins.
Il y aura des problmes de malnutrition et ds qu'une pidmie de grippe va arriver a va tuer des gens, parce que leur systme immunitaire ne sera pas en forme.




> Est-ce que les lecteurs sont plus prts  entendre "faites du covoiturage" et "mangez moins de viande" que "la fiscalit ne vous encouragera pas  faire plus que deux enfants" ?


D'un ct ils conseillent de manger moins de viande, de l'autre ct ils signent des traits de libre change avec le continent Amricain.

Les eurodputs viennent-ils de voter le triplement des importations de buf amricain dans l'UE ?



> Ce jeudi 28 novembre, le Parlement europen a adopt par 457 voix contre 140 (et 71 abstentions) un accord d'importation de buf amricain sans hormones dans l'UE. *A terme, les Etats-Unis pourront importer, sans droits de douane, jusqu' 35 000 tonnes de viande bovine par an.* Eurodputs de l'opposition comme professionnels de la viande dnoncent un doublement des quotas actuels. L'eurodput socialiste Eric Andrieu, de son ct, fustige l'Europe sur le point de cder face aux Etats-Unis en sacrifiant son agriculture, ses leveurs et ses principes et parle d'un triplement des quotas actuels. Vous nous avez interrog sur son communiqu, publi mardi 26 novembre, l'avant-veille du vote.


Il faut choisir entre conomie et cologie, on ne peut pas faire les 2 en mme temps.
Si l'conomie s'effondre on est tous foutu, et c'est probablement a qui va arriver. Mais a devrait rgler le problme cologique.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Pour ceux que l'cologie intresse, je vous propose le replay du dbat du sicle:
> [[/video]


Merci _halaster08_ pour cette publication; je constate avec tonnement que le fondateur de _Blast_ lui-mme dans cette vido, ostracise les canditat.e.s qu'il considre comme  extrme droite  et ne les a pas invit et qu'il s'en explique en toute transparence. *

C'est,  titre personnel, un dni de dmocratie comparable  la fermeture de RT France, pourtant avec des journalistes tels que Frdric Tadde :

https://www.lactucitoyenne.fr/actual...e-de-la-chaine
RT France : les adieux d'une prsentatrice avant la fermeture dfinitive de la chane
La journaliste Sophie Normand-Couturier invenait lors du dernier JT de RT France diffus ce mercredi 2 mars 2022.

* 
Autant dire que ce genre d'attitude ne prsage rien de bon  l'chelle de la  diversit  et des quelques millions d'lecteurs - lectrices - qui ne pensent pas comme lui - ni comme moi d'ailleurs ...

[Edit]
Mea culpa, il ne s'agit pas du fondateur de la chane (cf. prsentation vido sur YouTube) :

** Pour la premire fois en France, un dbat 100% climat runissant des candidat.e.s  llection prsidentielle, est organis sur Twitch et rediffus sur la chaine youtube de Blast. Le Dbat du Sicle, a eu lieu ce dimanche 13 mars  partir de 16h, est port par les organisations de lAffaire du Sicle et prsent par* Jean Massiet*, animateur politique, et Paloma Moritz, journaliste environnement de Blast. ** 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blast_(web_TV)

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Merci _halaster08_ pour cette publication; je constate avec tonnement que le fondateur de _Blast_ lui-mme dans cette vido, ostracise les canditat.e.s qu'il considre comme  extrme droite  et ne les a pas invit et qu'il s'en explique en toute transparence. *
> 
> C'est,  titre personnel, un dni de dmocratie comparable  la fermeture de RT France, pourtant avec des journalistes tels que Frdric Tadde :
> 
> https://www.lactucitoyenne.fr/actual...e-de-la-chaine
> RT France : les adieux d'une prsentatrice avant la fermeture dfinitive de la chane
> La journaliste Sophie Normand-Couturier invenait lors du dernier JT de RT France diffus ce mercredi 2 mars 2022.
> 
> * 
> ...


Vu de Belgique, on a juste envie de se foutre de la gueule des franais avec le climat politique actuel .

Prs de 30% des franais chez vous sont prts  voter RN ou Reconqutes! , par contre c'est les partis  qui on coupe le plis le chic  ::aie::  ... Et aprs on s'tonne du climat pourri ...  ::ptdr::  Vous me faite rire. 

Bon je vous rassure en Belgique c'est pas "mieux" . La Flandres est trs  droite avec NVA et VB . Il y a aussi des partis centristes dont certaines sont potes avec vos LRM (CDV, OpenVLD , Groen...) . La Wallonie est plutt centre droit voir gauche. MR (centre droit), PS, PTB, Wallonie Insoumise (du mme nom que la France Insoumise  ::haha::  ).

Ceux qui gouvernent plus la Belgique , c'est De Croo , Michel, Reynders ... OpenVLD ou MR donc la "mme clic que macron" ou LRM.

---

Aller pour le fun une subtilit belge pour montrer la "gouvernance pourri" . 

6,5 millions de nerlandophones dans 1 rgion, 4,5 millions de francophones dans 2 rgions ... Qui gouvernement mathmatiquement le pays ? ... Les francophones  ::mouarf::  Plutt " gauche" en Wallonie . 

Les flamands aimeraient bien se dbarrasser de la Wallonie ... Sauf qu'en Flandres le foncier manque . Rsultat les flamands sont bien content d'avoir la Wallonie ... et des rgions des Hauts de France et du Grand Est pour y ouvrir des usines. 

"Le rve" des flamands seraient de pouvoir gouverner le pays ... Bon pour y arriver ils n'ont pas de majorit en Wallonie suffisante . Et encore moins  Bruxelles ! 

---

Pour donner un ordre d'ide , l'espace occup par 6/7 flamands, c'est le mme que pour 4 wallons. Je vous invite  comparer les densits de population Flandres VS Wallonie. 

Le clivage en Belgique est le suivante : un Flandres riche et prospre VS une Wallonie pauvre et en dsutude

----------


## Escapetiger

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Vu de Belgique, on a juste envie de se foutre de la gueule des franais avec le climat politique actuel .
> 
> ....
> 
> Aller pour le fun une subtilit belge pour montrer la "gouvernance pourri" . 
> ...


Rejoins-nous en France si possible  ::aie::  *

Rserv aux abonn.e.s 
 Pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon, cela ne fait aucun doute. La rgion francophone de Belgique devrait tre rattache  la France si les Flamands n'en voulaient plus. Que pensez-vous de cette proposition? 
Source: https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po...e_1104830.html

 Le rattachement de la Wallonie  la France ? Ils y croient
Les rseaux sont dormants, mais les rattachistes y croient  nouveau : la Wallonie en France. Au passage, Paul-Henry Gendebien publie une autobiographie fournie,  Mon sjour dans la fosse aux lions de la politique belge , qui redonne le ton.

Source : https://www.lesoir.be/401739/article...-ils-y-croient

....

*En accs libre :*
*Prsence franaise antrieure  1789*

Quelques territoires de l'actuelle Wallonie faisaient historiquement partie du royaume de France pendant le Moyen ge et  la Renaissance. La ville de Tournai en est un bon exemple : en 1429, Jeanne d'Arc s'adressait dans une lettre aux  loyaux Franais de la ville de Tournay. La ville est brivement occupe par les Anglais pendant la guerre de la Ligue de Cambrai avant d'tre prise par Charles Quint en 1521, au dbut de la sixime guerre d'Italie. La ville ne redevient franaise qu'en 1667 avant d'tre  nouveau cde, au Saint-Empire, aux traits d'Utrecht de 1713.
(.../...) **
Source Wikipedia : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rattachisme

* 
Mais peut-tre seras-tu plus utile pour et/ou en Ukraine ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon, cela ne fait aucun doute. La rgion francophone de Belgique devrait tre rattache  la France si les Flamands n'en voulaient plus. Que pensez-vous de cette proposition?


C'est peu probable que tous les partis soient d'accord.
Pour commencer, est-ce que la majorit des habitants de la rgion Wallonne aimerait intgrer la France ?

Prsidentielle : Jean Lassalle  envisage fortement  de renoncer



> Ragissant aux dclarations du candidat qui la prcdait lors de l'audition, Marine Le Pen a jug  absolument inadmissible  qu' l'issue de l'obtention de ces parrainages, il y ait des candidats qui continuent   *ne pas tre traits comme les autres, sans d'ailleurs qu'on comprenne bien quels sont les critres qui peuvent tre choisis* .  J'espre donc que Jean Lassalle restera dans cette course  la prsidentielle et que les diffrents mdias qui organisent des dbats changeront de comportement  son gard ainsi qu' l'gard d'autres candidats qui ont galement t carts , a ajout la candidate du Rassemblement national.


C'est pas normal d'organiser des dbats sans tous les candidats.
Si le systme tait rellement dmocratique tous les candidats seraient sur un pied d'galit.

----------


## ONTAYG

> C'est pas normal d'organiser des dbats sans tous les candidats.
> Si le systme tait rellement dmocratique tous les candidats seraient sur un pied d'galit.


Je suis d'accord, en fait il y a 2 tapes, une o c'est en fonction de la reprsentation du parti et la deuxime le mme temps pour tous.

Pour moi il ne faut pas la premire tape, il faut le mme temps pour tous  partir du moment o les candidatures sont valids. C'est cela la vrai dmocratie, que tout le monde puisse s'exprimer.

----------


## Gunny

> Rejoins-nous en France si possible  *
> 
> Rserv aux abonn.e.s 
>  Pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon, cela ne fait aucun doute. La rgion francophone de Belgique devrait tre rattache  la France si les Flamands n'en voulaient plus. Que pensez-vous de cette proposition? 
> Source: https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po...e_1104830.html
> 
>  Le rattachement de la Wallonie  la France ? Ils y croient
> Les rseaux sont dormants, mais les rattachistes y croient  nouveau : la Wallonie en France. Au passage, Paul-Henry Gendebien publie une autobiographie fournie,  Mon sjour dans la fosse aux lions de la politique belge , qui redonne le ton.
> 
> ...


C'est une question de science-fiction. La Belgique ne va pas exploser du jour au lendemain, et pour l'instant ce n'est pas  l'ordre du jour. Il n'y a virtuellement aucune volont des wallons  rejoindre la France car, simplement, ils ne se sentent pas franais et ils ont dj leur pays : la Belgique. C'est franchement inappropri pour un politicien franais de commenter sur le sujet.

----------


## pmithrandir

Toute la difficult reste de garder un filtre en entre suffisant pour ne garder que quelques candidats... et que ca reste grable.

Sachant qu'on peut imaginer plein de choses : 
 - nombre de parrainage citoyen : 100k, 200k, 500k...
 - nombre d'lu comme aujourd'hui avec le risque de verrouillage du pouvoir par les lus

etc...

On ne peut pas avoir 15 candidats dans un dbat. Ca vire  la foire d'empoigne. Et avoir des candidats qui sont la pour la visibilit, mais pas pour gagner... ca m'ennuie a chaque prsidentielle.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est une question de science-fiction. La Belgique ne va pas exploser du jour au lendemain, et pour l'instant ce n'est pas  l'ordre du jour. Il n'y a virtuellement aucune volont des wallons  rejoindre la France car, simplement, ils ne se sentent pas franais et ils ont dj leur pays : la Belgique. C'est franchement inappropri pour un politicien franais de commenter sur le sujet.


Mais bon... a ne mtonne pas... 

pour info, on est pas loin des discours Russes d'annexion, de ceux de la France et de l'Allemagne pour lAlsace Lorraine, etc...

J'imagine le chancelier Allemand clamer que si les alsacien se sentent allemand, il devraient tre rattach... et le coup de sang immdiat que ca provoquerait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On ne peut pas avoir 15 candidats dans un dbat. Ca vire  la foire d'empoigne.


Il n'y a qu'a mettre au point un autre systme.
Il y a forcment moyen de comparer 12 candidatures efficacement.

Par exemple on pourrait poser la mme liste de questions  chaque parti, et ils devraient rpondre  tout par crit. Ensuite une synthse serait publi.
Et si un parti veut attaquer un autre parti, a pourrait se faire par crit galement (avec un dlai de 24h max entre chaque message, pour avoir un peu de temps pour rflchir).

Une ide marrante ce serait de crer un forum et seuls les 12 partis candidats seraient membres.
Avant de soumettre un message chaque parti vrifierait ce qu'il dit pour s'assurer qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur.
Nous sommes en 2022, il faut trouver des solutions plus moderne que des dbats  la tlvision.
Quand il y a des dbats avec 2 candidats c'est dj le gros bordel




> Et avoir des candidats qui sont la pour la visibilit, mais pas pour gagner... ca m'ennuie a chaque prsidentielle.


Si le systme tait bien foutu Nathalie Arthaud aurait autant de chance de gagner que Macron.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Rejoins-nous en France si possible  *


Sans faon non  ::mrgreen::  . Pas besoin de vos politique. 




> Rserv aux abonn.e.s 
>  Pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon, cela ne fait aucun doute. La rgion francophone de Belgique devrait tre rattache  la France si les Flamands n'en voulaient plus. Que pensez-vous de cette proposition? 
> Source: https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po...e_1104830.html


C'est du jacobinisme dans toute sa splendeur ... Pourquoi pas rattacher Monaco , Aoste et la Suisse francophone aussi ?  ::aie::  

La Belgique est une monarchie constitutionnelle (parfois dit aussi constitutive), c'est aussi un tat fdral. Donc chaque rgion a plus ou moins beaucoup d'autonomie. Il y a aussi une surcouche "par communaut linguistique". Francophone, germanophone et nerlandophone.




> Le rattachement de la Wallonie  la France ? Ils y croient
> Les rseaux sont dormants, mais les rattachistes y croient  nouveau : la Wallonie en France. Au passage, Paul-Henry Gendebien publie une autobiographie fournie,  Mon sjour dans la fosse aux lions de la politique belge , qui redonne le ton.
> 
> Source : https://www.lesoir.be/401739/article...-ils-y-croient


En cas de scission de la Belgique, la Wallonie se tournerait incontestablement vers la France. Par contre de la  faire une fusion Wallonie / France . Non  

C'est un vux pieu . A ce moment la , pourquoi on ne dirait pas rattacher l'Autriche  l'Allemagne, clater la Suisse entre Allemagne, France et Italie . 

L'avis des politiques francophones belges ne reflte pas la ralit des Wallons eux mmes. Plus d'autonomie oui, pas de rattachement  la France ... Chez des lus politiques Belges francophones , ils essayent de faire croire  ce discours de fusion souhaite.




> Mais peut-tre seras-tu plus utile pour et/ou en Ukraine ?


Ma position sur le cas ukrainien :

Les minorits russophones en Ukraine veulent plus d'autonomie . Il y a eu des referendums en ce sens depuis 2008 . 

Si le gouvernement central de Kiev joue les gouvernements jacobins, alors que la population le rclame ... Il est dans sont tord . 

Mme chose avec les rgions russophones comme le Donbass ou la Crime. Qui ont vot majoritairement pour un rattachement  la Russie / scession . La encore le gouvernement Kiev a t trop jacobin . 

Un "peuple" ne se rsume pas  un pays unique.  Cela peut tre aussi une rgion .

Regardez le cas du Pakistan et de L'Inde ou du Soudan et Sud Soudan ... Des pays crs de toute pices. 

---

Si l'on avait cout le peuple , les moyens militaires actuellement dploys auraient pu tre vit ... 

---

Les frontires bougent. 

D'avis purement personnel , je ne m'oppose pas  ce que les frontires Belges comme Ukrainiennes ou d'autres pays dans le monde "bougent". Certes c'est pas un acte anondin ...

---




> *En accs libre :*
> *Prsence franaise antrieure  1789*
> 
> Quelques territoires de l'actuelle Wallonie faisaient historiquement partie du royaume de France pendant le Moyen ge et  la Renaissance. La ville de Tournai en est un bon exemple : en 1429, Jeanne d'Arc s'adressait dans une lettre aux  loyaux Franais de la ville de Tournay. La ville est brivement occupe par les Anglais pendant la guerre de la Ligue de Cambrai avant d'tre prise par Charles Quint en 1521, au dbut de la sixime guerre d'Italie. La ville ne redevient franaise qu'en 1667 avant d'tre  nouveau cde, au Saint-Empire, aux traits d'Utrecht de 1713.
> (.../...) **
> Source Wikipedia : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rattachisme


Dans les bizarreries belges ici  il y a ceci :  https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baerle-Duc

Enclaves belge au pays bas ET enclaves nerlandais en Belgique.

----

Pour comprendre ce qui dchire la Belgique : 

* Historiquement les nerlandophones taient minoritaires les francophones majoritaires. Puis avec la dmographie les flamands sont devenus majoritaires.

* La Dyle :ancien nom de la rgion de Bruxelles et du Brabant ,  cheval actuellement sur 3 rgions : Bruxelles , Flandres et Wallonie.

* En Belgique il y a 2 frontires : linguistiques et administratives. Une commune d'une rgion est " facilit" , si une majorit l'occupant et de la langue de l'autre rgion.  (La je commence  vous perdre je le sens)  ::aie:: 

* Bruxelles est une enclave francophone en dans le Brabant Flamand (Flandres). Bruxelles a officiellement 2 langues franais ET nerlandais.

3  4 communes en Flandres ( facilit) veulent rejoindre Bruxelles ou la Wallonie , car il y a une majorit de francophone ... Bien que la langue officielle soit le nerlandais ... Ces 3  4 communes sont stratgiques, car elles permettraient d'avoir une "continuit" territoriale et de faire sauter le statut d'enclave de la rgion de Bruxelles ...

Rtroactivement des communes bruxelloises,  majorit nerlandophones bien que bilingue veulent rejoindre ... le Brabant Flamand . 

Vous voyez le bordel ?




> C'est peu probable que tous les partis soient d'accord.


En Belgique majorit rime avec "40%" . Aucun parti n'arrive  lever de majorit  plus que ce score ... Rsultat le pays est autant ingouvernable qu'en France .  ::roll:: 




> Pour commencer, est-ce que la majorit des habitants de la rgion Wallonne aimerait intgrer la France ?


Non pas du tout




> C'est une question de science-fiction. La Belgique ne va pas exploser du jour au lendemain, et pour l'instant ce n'est pas  l'ordre du jour. Il n'y a virtuellement aucune volont des wallons  rejoindre la France car, simplement, ils ne se sentent pas franais et ils ont dj leur pays : la Belgique. C'est franchement inappropri pour un politicien franais de commenter sur le sujet.


Les Belges se sentent Belges ou alors "Flamands" ET "Wallons" . Une espce de 2 pays en un  ::aie:: 

Et oui je confirme , pour un politicien franais c'est dplac. Balayez devant chez vous avant ...

----------


## Glutinus

> Sans faon non


C'est vrai ?

Pourtant... j'tais persuad que tu tais le nouveau pseudo d'un membre de ce forum... Trs trange d'ailleurs, ton compte a t cr dans la foule de la dsactivation de ce membre... qui avait l'air d'tre bien franais et de rechercher en Belgique... et vous faites les mmes erreurs

Mais je dois me tromper, tu ne dois pas tre t*******, qui ne doit pas assumer d'tre Franais  ::ptdr::

----------


## Pyramidev

> Pour ceux que l'cologie intresse, je vous propose le replay du dbat du sicle:





> Merci pour le relai de cette vido. Cette fois-ci, les candidats prsents taient Yannick Jadot, Valrie Pecresse, Fabien Roussel, Philippe Poutou et Anne Hidalgo.


Aujourd'hui, c'est le tour de Jean-Luc Mlenchon :



Le ton tait beaucoup moins optimiste que celui des candidats prcdents, mais un peu optimiste quand mme : en gros, on va souffrir dans la bonne humeur.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Mat.M

> Mais je dois me tromper, tu ne dois pas tre t*******, qui ne doit pas assumer d'tre Franais


c'est curieux on doit avoir la mme intuition alors...
"il ne faut jamais oublier l'thique de la maison:il ne faut jamais prendre les gens pour des ronds mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'ils le sont"

----------


## halaster08

> Aujourd'hui, c'est le tour de Jean-Luc Mlenchon :
> 
> Le ton tait beaucoup moins optimiste que celui des candidats prcdents, mais un peu optimiste quand mme : en gros, on va souffrir dans la bonne humeur.


Plutt que moins optimiste, je dirais plus raliste, clairement le plus convainquant pour moi, il ose parler des changements compliqus mais ncessaire, il ose dire que sur certain point il ne sait pas, un discours beaucoup plus honnte que les autres, mme si il a essay de rassurer quand mme.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Plutt que moins optimiste, je dirais plus raliste, clairement le plus convainquant pour moi, il ose parler des changements compliqus mais ncessaire, il ose dire que sur certain point il ne sait pas, un discours beaucoup plus honnte que les autres, mme si il a essay de rassurer quand mme.


Augmenter les prlvements obligatoires sachant qu'en France ils sont dj les plus au monde  ::ptdr::  . Si vous voulez faire fuir les grosses fortunes pour les faire venir chez nous en Belgique. On vous dit merci  ::mrgreen:: 

Pourquoi toujours raisonner par "plus de taxes" et pas "moins ET mieux" .

Dans mon entourage , les franais (en France ) comme les franais vivant en Belgique, sont unanimes . La fiscalit franaises est une grosse usine  gaz qui mrite une grosse rforme. 

L'argent magique n'existe pas ... C'est en bout de chaine le contribuable et dans une moindre mesure le consommateur qui payent le note finale.

----------


## halaster08

> Augmenter les prlvements obligatoires sachant qu'en France ils sont dj les plus au monde  . Si vous voulez faire fuir les grosses fortunes pour les faire venir chez nous en Belgique. On vous dit merci 
> 
> Pourquoi toujours raisonner par "plus de taxes" et pas "moins ET mieux" .
> 
> Dans mon entourage , les franais (en France ) comme les franais vivant en Belgique, sont unanimes . La fiscalit franaises est une grosse usine  gaz qui mrite une grosse rforme. 
> 
> L'argent magique n'existe pas ... C'est en bout de chaine le contribuable et dans une moindre mesure le consommateur qui payent le note finale.


Quel est le rapport avec mon message que tu cite ?

----------


## Pyramidev

> pour s'amuser pendant cette campagne prsidentielle, il y a le "journal  la con" de BLAST


L'pisode d'aujourd'hui a une conclusion que j'aime bien : "Emmanuel Macron, c'est comme les abonnements : si tu ne fais pas la dmarche de rsilier, tu continues de payer."

----------


## escartefigue

Nicolas Dupont Aignan nommerait, s'il tait lu prsident, le professeur Raoult comme Ministre de la Sant !

cf. ICI

On parle bien du fameux, fumeux plutt professeur Didier Raoult, l'homme qui jurait tre capable de soigner le COVID avec de l'hydroxychloroquine.
Assertions jamais tayes par quelques tudes srieuses que ce soient.
 l'exception des tudes du professeur Raoult lui-mme bien sr.
Seul petit dtail : les propres collaborateurs dudit professeur accusent ce dernier de falsification des rsultats et de menaces envers ceux qui le dnonceraient.

cf. ICI ou encore L

Y a pas  dire, NDA sait s'entourer des meilleurs lments, c'est sans doute pour cette raison qu'il avait ralli le panache plus blanc que blanc de la fille Le Pen au deuxime tour de la prsidentielle en 2017. Voir ICI . Il cherchait sans doute une experte en conomie (celle qui voyait les entreprises payer en ECU  ::aie:: , c'est ICI )

----------


## halaster08

@escartefigue

Je te trouve bien irrespectueux envers le grand Dr. Raoult, ok il s'est peut tre tromp sur la chloroquine mais il a pas dit que des conneries quand mme
Par exemple l: coronavirus-le-risque-d-une-deuxieme-vague-est-une-fantaisie-pour-didier-raoult il avait dit qu'il n'y aurait pas de deuxime vague et il avait presque raison, on a pas eu 2 mais 5 vagues (pour l'instant).
Et franchement truqu les rsultats, qui ne le fait pas ? a fait des annes qu'on radie des chmeurs de Ple Emploi quand on veut faire croire que le taux de chmage baisse.
Raconter n'importe quoi en se disant expert, truquer les donnes, moi il m'a l'air fin prt pour un poste de ministre.

Aprs on peut aussi se poser la question de l'actuel ministre de la sant qui a dit les masques ne servaient  rien (quand on en avait pas) avant de changer d'avis quand on reu des stocks, qui a aussi continuer la politique de fermeture de lits des lits mme en pleine pandmie ...
En vrai je suis pas sr qu'on y perde vraiment.

----------


## Ryu2000

Imaginez la surprise si le second tour tait RN vs LFI.
Jean-Luc Mlenchon: Nous sommes les plus nombreux, les plus organiss, les plus cohrents



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon sera partout mardi soir. Cest le jour des hologrammes, dans douze villes en simultan. Le candidat  la prsidence de la Rpublique rve de second tour. Toutes les enqutes dopinion le classent sur la troisime marche du podium derrire le prsident de la Rpublique, Emmanuel Macron, et la candidate du Rassemblement national, Marine Le Pen. Le dput des Bouches-du-Rhne restera-t-il  la porte de la finale comme en 2017 ? Il promet au monde que sa qualification donnerait un autre visage au pays. On pourra dbattre de la vie relle des Franais, dit-il.


Prsidentielle: 2 000 personnalits appellent  voter pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon



> Une fentre sentrouvre dans cet environnement politique irrespirable, lair semble plus lger. A quelques jours du premier tour, 2 000 artistes, comdiens, crivains et cinastes appellent  voter pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon dans une tribune commune. On retrouve des figures comme Bruno Solo, Anny Duperey, Romane Bohringer, Corinne Masiero, Caroline De Haas, Sanseverino ou Catherine Corsini. Mais aussi des habitus,  limage dAnnie Ernaux, dYvan Le Bolloch et de Robert Gudiguian, qui avaient dj annonc soutenir le candidat de lUnion populaire.
> 
> Lappel, publi sur une plateforme ddie appele Ce sera Mlenchon, est accessible et peut tre sign par tous. Si lhumoriste Blanche Gardin soutient pour la premire fois un candidat  la prsidentielle, elle nen est pas  sa premire prise de position politique. En 2019, elle refusait la dcoration de chevalier des Arts et des Lettres du gouvernement dEmmanuel Macron, lui reprochant de ne pas tout faire pour sortir les personnes sans domicile de la rue.

----------


## Pyramidev

deux jours des lections, BLAST lche une bombe sur Gnration Z Bourgogne/Franche-Comt en relayant un tmoignage qui dure 6 minutes :



Article associ de BLAST du 31 mars 2022 : Les drapages racistes et nonazis de Gnration Zemmour




> Rvle par le media alternatif local Kawa TV, laffaire est embarrassante pour les partisans de Zemmour





> Contacts par Blast, ni Moriaud, ni J.T., ni lentourage dEric Zemmour n'ont souhait nous rpondre.


Article associ de Kawa TV du 30 mars 2022 : Chants racistes, croix gammes, expditions punitives immersion dans les rangs de Gnration Z Bourgogne/Franche-Comt

----------


## alexrtz

> Quel est le rapport avec mon message que tu cite ?


Le rapport est que tanaka/sanderbe fait une fixation sur les problmes dans l'administration franaise et qu'il va tout ramener  a, s'tout.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Le rapport est que sanderbe fait une fixation sur les problmes dans l'administration franaise et qu'il va tout ramener  a, s'tout.


Vu de Belgique, on se fout souvent de la tronche des franais, car on  l'impression que chez vous l'tat et ses subalternes de collectivits sont censes rgler tout les problmes ...

Vos histoires d'attestations durant le confinement en est un parfait exemple. Vous pensiez peut tre que ladministration pouvait rgenter chaque minute de la vie de chacun,  coup de dcrets/lois pour en rgler tous les problmes ? 

Grace  l'administration franaise , on a surtout l'effet inverse. Le citoyen en a t rduit  l'tat d'enfant . Le politique parle aux franais en le prenant pour des dbiles . 

L'administration est a son image ... elle prend aussi les usagers  pour des dbiles. 

L'administration est trs tatique , limite sovitique ...

La loi de Conway cela vous parle ?

---

En gros voil vu de l'tranger, les politiques franais et son administration, on se fout pas mal d'eux . Car ces deux institutions en sont venues  dire via mdia , presse, TV, internet . Ce qu'il est "bon" de penser/faire/dire ... Cela rejoint parfait cette espce d'ide de "bien-pensance" , "biensance" que certains bords politiques tel que les colos ou les macronistes essayent de faire croire. 

Comme cette phrase qu'en entend souvent "la France serait soit disant un pays cosmopolite" . Nenni , c'est un artefact cr de toute pice pour acheter une paix sociale. Tout en essayant de mettre sous le tapis, de nombreux problmes socio-conomiques . Qui pte  la tronche des politiques franais dans ce contexte renforc par le covid ...

----------


## alexrtz

Desole pour le manque d'accents :/




> Vu de Belgique, on se fout souvent de la tronche des franais, car on  l'impression que chez vous l'tat et ses subalternes de collectivits sont censes rgler tout les problmes ...


Et maintenant on va pouvoir se moquer des Belges qui ne savent pas faire la difference entre le drapeau de la France et celui du Canada  ::): 




> Vos histoires d'attestations durant le confinement en est un parfait exemple. Vous pensiez peut tre que ladministration pouvait rgenter chaque minute de la vie de chacun,  coup de dcrets/lois pour en rgler tous les problmes ?


Si tu en viens a la conclusion qu'en declarant qu'on (!= "nous") est dehors pour une heure ca revient a se faire regenter chaque minute de sa vie, alors tu as de serieux problemes de comprehension...

----------


## Gunny

Et voil, c'est dj aujourd'hui le premier tour... Rendez-vous ce soir.

----------


## foetus

Triste 29% en estimation pour E. Macron  ::triste:: 
Le Z c'est pris 1 tarte (comme quoi on peut se demander du but rel de sa candidature) et Pcresse  5% (mais il parait qu'elle ne voulait pas tre prsidente)

Donc Marine/ Manu au second tour.

----------


## Gunny

Prvisible et pourtant dcevant quand mme. Encore une fois, la gauche a prfr perdre divise que gagner unie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> gagner unie.


Il y a trop de diffrences entre les diffrents partis de gauche pour qu'ils fassent une alliance.
Le PS ne peut pas tre avec LFI.
EELV ne peut pas tre avec LFI.
Il y aurait trop de compromis  faire.

J'en reviens pas que le score de Macron soit si lev.
Comment c'est possible qu'autant de gens aient vot Macron ?
C'est terrifiant.

Il y a des trucs drle :
Jadot a fait plus que Pcresse.
Lasalle a fait plus qu'Hidalgo.
Roussel a fait plus qu'Hidalgo.
Anne Hidalgo fait un peu mieux que Dupont-Aignan.

Les communistes ont battus les socialistes ! Ils doivent tre content les types !

----------


## pmithrandir

Tout  fait gunny.

Et maintenant... blanc la prochaine fois.

Marre que mon vote rpublicain soit rcupr comme un vote de soutien.

Et si MLP passe... et vie  tant pis. a donnera une chance  la rvolution avec je l espre une assemble bien clate sans majorit

----------


## foetus

Et ce qu'il avait t prvu depuis 6 mois, tous les candidats font le barrage au F.N. R.N.  ::triste:: 

Il reste 1 espoir dans 2 semaines, mais si Manu repasse, il l'aura fait sans faire campagne (juste 5 semaines et 2 - 3 interviews et 1 meeting)

----------


## pmithrandir

Les candidats... nous verrons les lecteurs. 

Je m attend  une abstention record.

Je vous invite dailleur  suivre mon exemple et  ne donner votre suffrage  aucun des deux.

Prparons le 3eme tour... celui des lgislatives.

Macron ou le pen lu avec 40% d abstention a laisse de la place pour des candidats dputs. Si ils sont trop haut, bien malin celui qui saura estimer les restes pour les legislatives.

On voit que LR prpare dj des alliance dans le sud est sans trop de surprise avec le RN.

Plus il y aura d incertitude, moins ces alliances seront fortes et moins elles ecraseront les candidats alternatifs.



Et comme je le disais... Il fait encore avoir une majorit. Priver Macron ou le pen de la majorit c est encore possible.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonoir, 




> Les candidats... nous verrons les lecteurs. 
> 
> Je m attend  une abstention record.
> 
> Je vous invite dailleur  suivre mon exemple et  ne donner votre suffrage  aucun des deux.


Justement , c'est ce qu'il ne faut pas faire ... S'abstenir de voter est totalement idiot. Il y a pourtant une voie royale pour evicter macron. Tu vis dans un pays ou tu as le droit de vote . Profites de ce droit de vote pour faire barrage  macron

Tu t'es souvent exprim contre macron. Profites en de l'occasion pour l'evicter .

Ne pas voter ... Aprs faurdra pas venir se plaindre.

Reconqute
RN
DLF

... 

Llectorat va se mobiliser. 

Idem , je vois assez mal LR aller voter pour Macron ... (" le fameux madame 20h02 " a eu exactement lieu  20h20 " )  ::aie::   ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen:: 

Une bonne partie des politiques franais sont des guignols en somme .  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Voter le pen... t es toujours aussi loufoque toi.

Je trouve Macron nul... mais a ne fait pas de le pen et de sa clique des gens raisonnables ou qualifis.

De mon point de vue le pen est infiniment plus nfaste pour le pays que Macron. Qui est dj bien mauvais.

Mon seul espoir aujourd'hui consiste  appliquer les doctrines des pays dont le monde politique mprise une partie de la population. Boycotter les lections ou les candidats.

Bref ne plus leur apporter mon soutien. Mais en allant voter pour bien montrer que ce n est pas la flemme qui m a empch de les suivre.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Voter le pen... t es toujours aussi loufoque toi.


En Belgique le vote est obligatoire ... on ne se plaint pas  se point. Tu votes pas ... bas a un moment t'es radi des listes et tu peux avoir une amande. 

L'equivalent du "RN" and co (NVA et VB) gouverne la Flandres ... Les politiques flamands sont ils plus mauvais que les politiques Wallons ?

Si les gens qui te gouvernent ne te plaisent pas , cres ton parti , lances toi en politique. 

"loufoque" ? Va dire cela au 30/35 % de franais qui ont vot Le Pen, Zemmour , Dupond Aignan. 

---




> Je trouve Macron nul... mais a ne fait pas de le pen et de sa clique des gens raisonnables ou qualifis.
> 
> De mon point de vue le pen est infiniment plus nfaste pour le pays que Macron. Qui est dj bien mauvais.
> 
> Mon seul espoir aujourd'hui consiste  appliquer les doctrines des pays dont le monde politique mprise une partie de la population. Boycotter les lections ou les candidats.
> 
> Bref ne plus leur apporter mon soutien. Mais en allant voter pour bien montrer que ce n est pas la flemme qui m a empch de les suivre.


Si tu es dans le ni ni , votes blanc ^^

---

De Belgique, franchement on attend autre chose que Macron ^^ Qui est vu comme un vrai guignol par une partie de notre classe politique ^^

----------


## Pyramidev

Les estimations des rsultats voluent. Pour avoir les valeurs les plus  jour, c'est l : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...e-2022/FE.html

----------


## Ryu2000

En 2017 j'avais dj vot contre Macron au second tour.
Pour moi c'est clair que LREM est bien plus nfaste que le RN.

Malheureusement j'ai peur que la technique de l'pouvantail fonctionne une fois de plus et qu'on se retape 5 ans d'LREM  ::cry:: 
a craint. Si Macron repasse il va acclrer la destruction de la France, a va tre horrible. C'est clairement le pire scnario possible.

Le second tour aurait du tre RN vs LFI. Je ne comprend pas ce que fait LREM l au milieu

====
Il parait que Mlnchon est arriv en tte dans plein de villes (pas que dans les DOM TOM).
Les scores du RN et de LFI sont trs proche (il y a moins que le score d'Hidalgo entre les 2  ::P: ).

====
Edit :
Apparemment il y a des lecteurs LFI qui sont fchs aprs les lecteurs PCF :



> https://twitter.com/RemyBuisine/stat...95830484193280
>  Melenchon prsident, Roussel  la poubelle .
> La colre des lecteurs de Melenchon envers Fabien Roussel en voyant lcart se rduisant pour laccs au second tour. 
> Le candidat communiste est cit comme lun des responsables dune possible 3me place de #Melenchon


C'est un peu contre productif ce qu'ils font puisque a rduit les chances d'alliance dans le futur.
a pourrait motiver le PCF a se prsenter juste pour faire chier LFI.

Certains lecteurs LFI critiquent galement les lecteur EELV.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Voter le pen... t es toujours aussi loufoque toi.


C'est pourtant ce que je vais faire. Pas de gait de cur, mais, la dernire fois, on nous a dit, "Si c'est Le Pen, a sera la dictature". On a eu Macron ET en marche vers la dictature ! Alors, cette fois, je vote Le Pen.  ::aie::

----------


## Franois M.

> Le second tour aurait du tre RN vs LFI. Je ne comprend pas ce que fait LREM l au milieu


C'est un concept qui s'appelle la dmocratie; au demeurant, je comprends que quelqu'un qui vote Mlenchon ait des difficults avec a.




> Il parait que Mlnchon est arriv en tte dans plein de villes (pas que dans les DOM TOM).


Oui, les idologies nausabondes prosprent aisment sur le fumier urbain.

----------


## Franois M.

> Prvisible et pourtant dcevant quand mme. Encore une fois, la gauche a prfr perdre divise que gagner unie.


 ::weird:: 
Qu'est ce que tu racontes ? Macron est en tte et lextrme gauche est en troisime position.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est un concept qui s'appelle la dmocratie


Pourquoi dans le monde rel on ne croise jamais de gens satisfait du bilan d'LREM ?
Bon ok la plupart ont plus de 65 ans donc ce ne sont pas les personnes les plus visibles, mais quand mme.

Macron a fait dans les 27,60% ce qui est gigantesque, c'est comme si il tait ultra populaire.
Il y a un truc qui colle pas quelque part.
Ou alors les gens qui votent Macron sont trs discrets et ne partagent jamais leur opinion politique. Ils restent tapis dans l'ombre.

Si Macron passe il aura encore moins de lgitim qu'avant, j'espre que a lui mettra des btons dans les roues.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est pourtant ce que je vais faire. Pas de gait de cur, mais, la dernire fois, on nous a dit, "Si c'est Le Pen, a sera la dictature". On a eu Macron ET en marche vers la dictature ! Alors, cette fois, je vote Le Pen.


Donc le 24 avril, tu verras Le Pen prorer avec ta voix, et si elle choue, prparer des alliances avec LR version Ciotti. Des gens avec qui tu partage beaucoup de valeurs j'imagine.

Alliance qui se feront en position de force.

Je prfre ma mthode pour montrer qu'ils font de la merde. On est pas oblig de voter pour ce genre de programme quand on a le choix que l'on a devant nous.

Le premier vote se fait avec les pieds...

----------


## Gunny

Je l'ai dj dit mais le 24 je vais glisser un bulletin Macron dans l'enveloppe sans tat d'me. Oui a me fait franchement chier. Mais je ne peux simplement pas tre complice de l'lection d'une candidate d'extrme-droite  la prsidence de la France. Je ne me lancerai pas dans des calculs pour essayer de le justifier car pour moi c'est jouer avec le feu. Et le plus important pour moi c'est la grosse claque que vont se prendre toutes les minorits de France, qui vont vivre 5 ans  se justifier de leur existence, entours de racistes et autres racs qui ne vont plus se sentir pisser. C'est aussi dzinguer durablement la position de la France  l'international, qui va perdre toute crdibilit. Oui, c'est jouer dans la tactique de Macron, mais la gauche a bel et bien perdu le premier tour (putain,  peine 1.5% derrire Le Pen, quel gchis). Dont acte, maintenant il s'agit de limiter les dgts. Rendez-vous aux lgislatives pour, j'espre, laisser Macron sans majorit. La gauche peut encore se ressaisir (mme si je n'y crois pas).

----------


## Franois M.

> Pourquoi dans le monde rel on ne croise jamais de gens satisfait du bilan d'LREM ?


Dans le monde rel je ne croise jamais de gens qui votent Mlenchon; pourtant il a fait 22%; comment ?




> Bon ok la plupart ont plus de 65 ans donc ce ne sont pas les personnes les plus visibles, mais quand mme.


Faux; comme toujours tu as du mal  voir au del de tes illres en teck.




> Macron a fait dans les 27,60% ce qui est gigantesque, c'est comme si il tait ultra populaire.


Un extrmiste de gauche, qui soutient une position d'ethnocide la population franaise, qui est  partisan de l'aggravation de la souillure migratoire, qui est complice des islamistes, qui fricote avec la fange fministe la plus nausabonde, fait 22%; c'est beaucoup plus inquitant. Je ne me l'explique pas.




> Si Macron passe il aura encore moins de lgitim qu'avant, j'espre que a lui mettra des btons dans les roues.


Il aura toute lgitimit si il a majorit aux lgislatives; dans le cas contraire, il aura trs peu de pouvoir.

Pour ma part, je ne sais pas encore si et pour qui  je vais voter le 24 avril (les deux protagonistes ont des positions qui me dfrisent - MLP sur les questions socio-conomiques, EM sur les questions de dviance socitale et de souillure migratoire - et les deux sont de toute faon des tatistes, position que j'abomine), mais je ne peux m'empcher de penser que si le stalinien tait pass, je regretterais amrement d'avoir mis un bulletin Zemmour dans l'urne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais la gauche a bel et bien perdu le premier tour (putain,  peine 1.5% derrire Le Pen, quel gchis).


Ce n'est pas la gauche c'est LFI, tout seul.
La gauche enveloppe des partis qui n'ont rien  voir avec LFI (comme le PS et EELV par exemple).




> l'lection d'une candidate d'extrme-droite  la prsidence de la France.


RN n'est pas plus extrme que LREM...
Toute la radicalit est parti chez Zemmour.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Si Macron passe il aura encore moins de lgitim qu'avant, j'espre que a lui mettra des btons dans les roues.


Pourquoi ? 

Il reprsente plus de voix que quasiment toute la gauche runie, donc  lui seul il a plus de lgitimit que tout une aile politique.

Le gens ne disent pas qu'ils votent pour Macron car ils se font insulter par les autres, chacun ses choix et ses convenances.

Respecter les urnes au suffrages universel.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je l'ai dj dit mais le 24 je vais glisser un bulletin Macron dans l'enveloppe sans tat d'me. Oui a me fait franchement chier. Mais je ne peux simplement pas tre complice de l'lection d'une candidate d'extrme-droite  la prsidence de la France. Je ne me lancerai pas dans des calculs pour essayer de le justifier car pour moi c'est jouer avec le feu. Et le plus important pour moi c'est la grosse claque que vont se prendre toutes les minorits de France, qui vont vivre 5 ans  se justifier de leur existence, entours de racistes et autres racs qui ne vont plus se sentir pisser. C'est aussi dzinguer durablement la position de la France  l'international, qui va perdre toute crdibilit. Oui, c'est jouer dans la tactique de Macron, mais la gauche a bel et bien perdu le premier tour (putain,  peine 1.5% derrire Le Pen, quel gchis). Dont acte, maintenant il s'agit de limiter les dgts. Rendez-vous aux lgislatives pour, j'espre, laisser Macron sans majorit. La gauche peut encore se ressaisir (mme si je n'y crois pas).


Aprs tout, tu vis au Danemark, alors le dlitement des droits sociaux et des services publics en France, a ne te concerne pas trop, je suppose.

Tu dis que tu ne veux pas tre complice de l'lection de l'extrme droite, a peut paratre noble (en sentiment), mais Macron est un fasciste extrme libral. Ce qu'il a fait en 5 ans (et encore la pandmie l'a empch sur certains points) est pire que tout. 
J'avoue avoir honte d'tre franais depuis hier vers 20h.  ::calim2::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'avoue avoir honte d'tre franais depuis hier vers 20h.


Pas depuis 5 ans ?

----------


## Franois M.

> Aprs tout, tu vis au Danemark, alors le dlitement des droits sociaux et des services publics en France, a ne te concerne pas trop, je suppose.:


Le seul pays o l'tat est encore plus rapace qu'en France, mais au moins il y a une vraie politique anti-immigration.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Un extrmiste de gauche, qui soutient une position d'ethnocide la population franaise, qui est  partisan de l'aggravation de la souillure migratoire, qui est complice des islamistes, qui fricote avec la fange fministe la plus nausabonde, fait 22%; c'est beaucoup plus inquitant. Je ne me l'explique pas.


Pour info, je viens de te signaler comme contenu inappropri.

La souillure c'est vraiment au dela du supportable je trouve.

----------


## Gunny

> Aprs tout, tu vis au Danemark, alors le dlitement des droits sociaux et des services publics en France, a ne te concerne pas trop, je suppose.
> 
> Tu dis que tu ne veux pas tre complice de l'lection de l'extrme droite, a peut paratre noble (en sentiment), mais Macron est un fasciste extrme libral. Ce qu'il a fait en 5 ans (et encore la pandmie l'a empch sur certains points) est pire que tout. 
> J'avoue avoir honte d'tre franais depuis hier vers 20h.


J'ai du mal  voir en quoi ce serait mieux avec Le Pen ? Ce sera tout ce qu'on dteste avec Macron, en pire, et avec une bonne grosse couche de ractionnisme par dessus.

De toute faon je pense que Le Pen ne veut pas tre prsidente car la position d'opposante principale est trs confortable, et je fais la prdiction qu'elle va se saborder elle-mme dans les 2 semaines  venir pour s'empcher de devoir prendre la plus haute responsabilit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas depuis 5 ans ?


En 2017 des lecteurs s'taient fait manipuler par les mdias.
Ils ont vot Macron parce qu'il tait jeune et nouveau

Il y a eu l'affaire Fillion, le tapage mdiatique pro Macron, le soutient de certains gars du PS, etc.
En pourcentage des inscrits il n'a pas fait un score si norme que a.
Aprs 5 ans les lecteurs auraient du comprendre  quel point il est dangereux d'avoir LREM au pouvoir.
C'est dprimant de voir qu'il arrive  nouveau en tte  ::pleure::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pas depuis 5 ans ?


Non, car en 2017 la situation tait diffrente. Au 2me tour, on pouvait esprer que Macron soit moins nocif que pourrait l'tre Le Pen.
Aujourd'hui, c'est diffrent. On sait que Macron est un despote fasciste. Le voir parader en tte du 1er tour me donne la gerbe et un sentiment de honte d'tre franais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai du mal  voir en quoi ce serait mieux avec Le Pen ? Ce sera tout ce qu'on dteste avec Macron, en pire, et avec une bonne grosse couche de ractionnisme par dessus.


Je pense que si Le Pen est prsidente elle sera empche de gouverner, et on peut ensuite esprer un rveil de ses lecteurs. Ne pas oublier qu'une partie de ceux-ci sont des gens qui devraient voter  gauche. Macron, lui, il va avoir la majorit absolue  l'AN (merci le jeu des alliances d'entre 2 tours) et va faire passer ses lois sclrates au forceps. A noter que dans son programme de 2017, il avait promis, jur, crach qu'il mettrait une bonne dose de proportionnelle dans les lections lgislatives. Bizarrement, cette promesse s'est vapore sans que a n'meut le troupeau de moutons blants qui a vot pour lui.




> De toute faon je pense que Le Pen ne veut pas tre prsidente car la position d'opposante principale est trs confortable, et je fais la prdiction qu'elle va se saborder elle-mme dans les 2 semaines  venir pour s'empcher de devoir prendre la plus haute responsabilit.


L, par contre, je pense que tu as raison. On verra sa prestation lors du dbat.  ::aie::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> C'est pourtant ce que je vais faire. Pas de gait de cur, mais, la dernire fois, on nous a dit, "Si c'est Le Pen, a sera la dictature". On a eu Macron ET en marche vers la dictature ! Alors, cette fois, je vote Le Pen.


Voila , faut mettre une "racl"  la clic  macron . C'est du bon sens . Les gens n'en veulent plus . Voter "pour" macron est compltement idiot. 




> C'est un concept qui s'appelle la dmocratie; au demeurant, je comprends que quelqu'un qui vote Mlenchon ait des difficults avec a.
> 
> Oui, les idologies nausabondes prosprent aisment sur le fumier urbain.


Les idologies nausabondes prosprent surtout  lextrme gauche chez vous en France ... pas du tout  lextrme droite .

Qui promeut le wokisme ? 
Qui promeut la sgrgation des plus prcaires  (exclusion du march de l'emploi, formation , service publique ...) , via des mesures liberticide sur des interdictions pour se dplacer entre autre ? 
Qui promeut le discours anti police ? 
Qui est compltement dconnect des ralits sur les questions d'immigrations galopantes ? 
Qui est compltement dconnect de la ralit sur les questions de scurits publiques / scurit des biens et des personnes ?

Dans ce panier vous pouvez y mettre Hidalgo, Jadot, Mlenchon et mme Macron ...




> Je l'ai dj dit mais le 24 je vais glisser un bulletin Macron dans l'enveloppe sans tat d'me. Oui a me fait franchement chier.


Au lieu de voter btement pour une personne qui ne te reprsente pas . Changes de paradigme et vote Lepen ... Voter macron c'est donner le baton pour se faire battre ....  ::aie:: 

Ne viens plus te plaindre dans quelques semaines/mois dans ce cas que macron soit encore au pouvoir et fait de la merde.

Profites de l'occasion pour faire un bon coup de balai et de dgager macron. 




> Mais je ne peux simplement pas tre complice de l'lection d'une candidate d'extrme-droite  la prsidence de la France. Je ne me lancerai pas dans des calculs pour essayer de le justifier car pour moi c'est jouer avec le feu. Et le plus important pour moi c'est la grosse claque que vont se prendre toutes les minorits de France, qui vont vivre 5 ans  se justifier de leur existence, entours de racistes et autres racs qui ne vont plus se sentir pisser. C'est aussi dzinguer durablement la position de la France  l'international, qui va perdre toute crdibilit. Oui, c'est jouer dans la tactique de Macron, mais la gauche a bel et bien perdu le premier tour (putain,  peine 1.5% derrire Le Pen, quel gchis). Dont acte, maintenant il s'agit de limiter les dgts. Rendez-vous aux lgislatives pour, j'espre, laisser Macron sans majorit. La gauche peut encore se ressaisir (mme si je n'y crois pas).


Donc pour toi, c'est "encore du macron" et plaignons nous ... Franchement les franais a voter comme cela faudra plus venir vous plaindre. 




> Un extrmiste de gauche, qui soutient une position d'ethnocide la population franaise, qui est  partisan de l'aggravation de la souillure migratoire, qui est complice des islamistes, qui fricote avec la fange fministe la plus nausabonde, fait 22%; c'est beaucoup plus inquitant. Je ne me l'explique pas.


Exactement, c'est bien lextrme gauche qui est dangereuse pour la France

----------


## Pyramidev

Un peu d'humour pour se dtendre : La Bajon - Candidate (6m36) :

----------


## totozor

> Qui promeut la sgrgation des plus prcaires  (exclusion du march de l'emploi, formation , service publique ...) , via des mesures liberticide sur des interdictions pour se dplacer entre autre ?


Macron, qui dmonte pice par pice tous les services publiques



> Qui est compltement dconnect des ralits sur les questions d'immigrations galopantes ?


Le Pen, Zemmour, Pecressse, qui tremblent face au soit disant grand remplacement



> Qui est compltement dconnect de la ralit sur les questions de scurits publiques / scurit des biens et des personnes ?


Macron qui a mutil plusieurs gilets jaunes.

----------


## Franois M.

> En pourcentage des inscrits il n'a pas fait un score si norme que a.


Rsultats, exprims en pourcentage des inscrits, du vainqueur du deuxime tour des quatre dernires lections prsidentielles : 

2002, Chirac, 62%
2007, Sarkozy, 42.68%
2012, Hollande, 39.08%
2017, Macron, 43.61%

----------


## Franois M.

> Macron, qui dmonte pice par pice tous les services publiques


pas assez hlas, vu le pognon dment que coutent ces inefficaces services publics ( vrai dire, le problme n'est pas l'existence des services publics, mais l'existence de la fonction publique).




> Le Pen, Zemmour, Pecressse, qui tremblent face au soit disant grand remplacement


Et c'est un ngationniste du GR qui le dit; c'est crdible.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Macron, qui dmonte pice par pice tous les services publiques


La on est d'accord . Votre macron a torpill et brad la France. 




> qui tremblent face au soit disant grand remplacement


> Le Pen et Zemmour critiquent la folie de l'immigration de masse . Ou est le problme ? 

> Pecressse participe  ce jeu la (son ancien parti UMP et les anciens avant) , laisse une voie royal en ne traitant rien.

---

Pour donner un exemple (belge). La part de population non europenne  Bruxelles c'est 30  35%. D'ici 2040 on estime que plus d'un Bruxellois sur deux sera extra europen . Sur une population de 1  1,2 million de personnes ... 

Quels belge a envie de laisser Bruxelles  des "non belge" ? Bruxelles n'a pas vocation  devenir la capitale "bis" d'un pays d'Asie , d'Afrique ou tout autre continent ... 

Bruxelles et la Belgique aux Belges. Rien de choquant  dire cela . " Paris et la France aux Franais .  " Se serait plus choquant de la dire ?

---

En tant que Belge , je n'ai pas spcialement envie qu'on brade la Belgique aux autres ... Il est normal que les franais puissent penser pareil ET anormal de tenter de les empcher de penser cela.  ::?: 

Si vous voulez continuer de brader la France ... continuez dans cette voie absurde.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Rsultats, exprims en pourcentage des inscrits, du vainqueur du deuxime tour des quatre dernires lections prsidentielles : 
> 
> 2002, Chirac, 62%
> 2007, Sarkozy, 42.68%
> 2012, Hollande, 39.08%
> 2017, Macron, 43.61%


Donc il a un meilleur rsultat que les prcdents, sachants qu'en 2002 c'tait un duel Chirac/LePen, donc un peu fauss.

Et certains disent qu'il n'tait pas lgitime  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rsultats,


On s'en fout du second tour, il tait contre le FN, n'importe quel connard en face du FN ferait un score norme !
Pour rappel Chirac a fait *82,21%* contre Jean-Marie Lepen.

En 2017, au premier tour, Macron a fait 18,19% des inscrits :


Quand le RN est au second tour, il y a une propagande trs forte, on entend en boucle des propos dbiles du genre "la rpublique est en danger".

----------


## Gunny

> Donc il a un meilleur rsultat que les prcdents, sachants qu'en 2002 c'tait un duel Chirac/LePen, donc un peu fauss.
> 
> Et certains disent qu'il n'tait pas lgitime


Sauf qu'en 2017 aussi c'tait un duel contre Le Pen.

----------


## Franois M.

> On s'en fout du second tour, il tait contre le FN, n'importe quel connard en face du FN ferait un score norme !
> Pour rappel Chirac a fait *82,21%* contre Jean-Marie Lepen.


Plus haut, tu parles de chiffres en pourcentage d'inscrits et ensuite tu sors un chiffres en pourcentage exprim; tu te rend compte  quel point ton discours est absurde ? 
Tu n'as pas honte de nous prendre pour des cons ? Je veux bien croire que le fait de voter pour Mlenchon procure une aune srieusement vicie mais il y a des limites.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Sauf qu'en 2017 aussi c'tait un duel contre Le Pen.


Oui et Sarkozy contre Royal et Hollande contre Sarkozy ont fait des scores moins importants et ce n'tait pas le FN en face.

Et ne confondez pas LePen pre avec LePen fille.

----------


## Franois M.

> Sauf qu'en 2017 aussi c'tait un duel contre Le Pen.


Et en 2007 c'tait un duel contre une socialiste; mme moi j'ai vot pur Sarko en 2007 alors que j'abomine l'individu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plus haut, tu parles de chiffres en pourcentage d'inscrits et ensuite tu sors un chiffres en pourcentage exprim


C'est vous qui avez dit "2017, Macron, 43.61%".
43,61% des inscrits ou des exprims (j'en ai rien  foutre) contre le FN c'est moins bien que Chirac en 2002.

----------


## Franois M.

> C'est vous qui avez dit "2017, Macron, 43.61%".
> 43,61% des inscrits ou des exprims *(j'en ai rien  foutre)* contre le FN c'est moins bien que Chirac en 2002.


Ou tu te fous du monde, ou vous tes deux  utiliser ton compte : 





> En pourcentage des inscrits il n'a pas fait un score si norme que a.


C'est  cela que je rpondais.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Oui et Sarkozy contre Royal et Hollande contre Sarkozy ont fait des scores moins importants et ce n'tait pas le FN en face.


Ca montre bien a quel point c'est la honte que macron soit si faible.




> Et ne confondez pas LePen pre avec LePen fille.


Qui fait la promo du FN, a lui piquer ses ides depuis 5 ans ? Qui trouve marine "trop molle" ? Qui borgne les citoyens ? Macron sait que le seul moyen pour lui d'tre rlu c'est d'tre contre le FN. Tu mets une ponge contre le FN, et bien une ponge va gagner. Alors non, le pre ou la fille c'est pareil. L'un comme l'autre veut juste manger  l'oeil du particulier au lieu de travailler (CF le FN au gouvernement europen). Ce qui fait que le FN va finir au pouvoir, c'est bien la faute de LR, du PS et de LREM. Ce sont eux qui en font la promotion des annes, pour avoir un pouvantail  CHAQUE lection. Ce sont des pompier pyromanes qu'on ne peut meme pas juger.

----------


## Franois M.

> Ce qui fait que le FN va finir au pouvoir, c'est bien la faute de LR, du PS et de LREM. Ce sont eux qui en font la promotion des annes,.


Il manque LFI, promoteur en chef et EELV, promoteur dlgu.

Oui, en faisant la promotion de l'immigration, en tenant des propos anticolonialistes, et faisant l'apologie de l'idologie diversitaire, a ne peut que faire monter le FN.

----------


## foetus

Je viens de repenser que Saez avait crit 1 chanson "Fils de france" en quelques jours (peut-tre 1) lorsque Papa Le Pen a t au second tour :



J'ai lu 1 commentaire hier qui dit que tout le monde veut faire barrage au F.N. mais que personne n'ai choqu que l'extrme gauche fasse 21%.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Saez avait crit 1 chanson


En 2022 Zemmour propose un programme infiniment plus violent que le programme de Jean-Marie Lepen en 2002 et il est loin de subir ce que le FN subissait.

Et sinon en parlant de chanson :

----------


## David_g

> En 2022 Zemmour propose un programme infiniment plus violent que le programme de Jean-Marie Lepen en 2002 et il est loin de subir ce que le FN subissait.
> 
> Et sinon en parlant de chanson :





> Ceux qui votent pour lui
> Ont dj oubli
> Que ces gens ne savent pas
> Ce qu'est la libert


Les sales Maj - Halte au front

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai lu 1 commentaire hier qui dit que tout le monde veut faire barrage au F.N. mais que personne n'ai choqu que l'extrme gauche fasse 21%.


Heu ! L'extrme gauche c'est pas 21%, c'est  PCF 2.28 + NPA 0.77 + LO 0.56 soit 3.61% ! Et encore, le PCF d'aujourd'hui est moins extrme qu'il ne l'a t. 

Alors que l'extrme droite c'est LREM 27.84 + RN 23.15 + Zemmour 7.07 + LR 4.78 + Dupont-Aignan 2.06 soit 64.9%. a fait un sacr paquet de fachos ou nazillons dans ce pays.  ::aie::

----------


## Franois M.

> Heu ! L'extrme gauche c'est pas 21%, c'est  PCF 2.28 + NPA 0.77 + LO 0.56 soit 3.61% ! Et encore, le PCF d'aujourd'hui est moins extrme qu'il ne l'a t


Non, tu oublies LFI, soit 25.61% au total (et encore, il y a toute une frange de EELV qui est clairement  lextrme gauche, mme si leur (ex) candidat  la prsidentielle ne peut pas vraiment y tre assimil).

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Oui et Sarkozy contre Royal et Hollande contre Sarkozy ont fait des scores moins importants et ce n'tait pas le FN en face.
> 
> Et ne confondez pas LePen pre avec LePen fille.


Tu oublies Lepen nice  ::aie:: 




> Heu ! L'extrme gauche c'est pas 21%, c'est  PCF 2.28 + NPA 0.77 + LO 0.56 soit 3.61% ! Et encore, le PCF d'aujourd'hui est moins extrme qu'il ne l'a t. 
> 
> Alors que l'extrme droite c'est LREM 27.84 + RN 23.15 + Zemmour 7.07 + LR 4.78 + Dupont-Aignan 2.06 soit 64.9%. a fait un sacr paquet de fachos ou nazillons dans ce pays.


LREM = centriste (ultra liberal, nuance ..) 
LR  = droite (la classique ^^)

----------


## Pyramidev

Depuis hier, ils sont motivs, chez le Gorafi.  ::lol:: 
Emmanuel Macron au second tour  Les 1% les plus riches soulags pour leur pouvoir d'achatMarine Le Pen appelle aussi  voter Emmanuel Macron pour ne pas avoir  gouvernerPris de piti, Jean Lassalle offre 1%  Anne HidalgoSecond tour  Emmanuel Macron achte  McKinsey pour 100 millions deuros de nouvelles phrases humiliantes contre les Franais

----------


## Pyramidev

En parlant de blagues, notre prsident, lui aussi, a beaucoup d'humour :



3m04 :
 Emmerder les non-vaccines, a, vous l'avez dit.
- Oui mais je l'ai dit d'une manire, entre guillemets, affectueuse, parce qu'on m'a dit
- D'accord.
- Non. J'ai
- C'est affectueux d'emmerder les gens, d'accord.
- Non, mais, si quand vous le prenez comme une insulte, oui. Non. Mais quand vous dites

----------


## Ryu2000

> - Oui mais je l'ai dit d'une manire, entre guillemets, affectueuse, parce qu'on m'a dit


 mon avis on lui avait conseill d'utiliser cette formule familire, pour lui donner une image "cool".
C'est un peu comme la chienlit du Gnral De Gaulle.
Les gens ont du tre agrablement surpris par l'utilisation du registre familier.

Bon alors avec Macron a n'a pas fonctionn du tout. a n'a provoqu que des ractions ngatives.
Parfois utilis le langage familier donne l'image de quelqu'un proche du peuple, l c'tait pas le cas.
Personne s'est dit "il nous emmerde gentiment, parce qu'on est pote, c'est une marque d'affection".

----------


## totozor

> Pour donner un exemple (belge). La part de population non europenne  Bruxelles c'est 30  35%. D'ici 2040 on estime que plus d'un Bruxellois sur deux sera extra europen . Sur une population de 1  1,2 million de personnes ... 
> Quels belge a envie de laisser Bruxelles  des "non belge" ? Bruxelles n'a pas vocation  devenir la capitale "bis" d'un pays d'Asie , d'Afrique ou tout autre continent ... 
> Bruxelles et la Belgique aux Belges. Rien de choquant  dire cela . " Paris et la France aux Franais .  " Se serait plus choquant de la dire ?


Pour tre all plusieurs fois  Bruxelles, je trouve que le centre ville est quand mme bien blanc, donc la peur du grand remplacement me semble bien de l'ordre du fantasme.
On me parle d'invasion arabe ou noires, personnellement je ne vois pas a dans mon quotidien. Est ce que je croise des personnes de couleurs en ville  Lige? Oui, mais pas plus que quand j'tais gamin.
On me parle ensuite de l'effacement de ma culture par les trangers. Aucun point de ma vie n'est conditionn par la culture de mes amis/collgues/voisins de culture trangre.

D'aprs cet article (je n'ai pas trouv plus rcent) les 35% dont tu parles ne sont pas belges, ce qui n'est pas si tonnant dans la capitale europenne dont 66% sont europen, nous voil donc avec 12% de non europens  Bruxelles. Bien loin des 30% dont tu parles.

En arrivant  Lige je me suis tonn du nombre d'Italiens et de personne d'origine italienne. J'ai vite appris que cette ville a connu ses grandes annes industrielles sur le dos des Italiens.
Qu'on tait bien heureux des les accueillir pour les faire descendre  la mine mais qu'on ne voulait surtout pas trop les intgrer.
Une collgue m'expliquait qu'elle tait naturalise belge mais pas son mari parce que l'office qui se chargeait des naturalisations, dont les dmarches taient censes tre acclres, tait trs largement en sous effectif. Qu'il fallait donc se faire "sponsoriser" par son employeur pour passer sur le haut de la pile. Ce qu'une entreprise tait prte a faire pour une secrtaire de direction mais pas pour un ouvrier. Ouvrier qui s'est saign pour son employeur.
La France (et probablement la Belgique) se sont construit et se construit avec et par les trangers qu'elle accueille, je trouve bien dplacer de les remercier en les renvoyant "chez eux" une fois le dur labeur fait.
Mais ceci n'est que mon avis. J'entends le votre mme si je ne peux pas le comprendre.

----------


## Franois M.

> Pour tre all plusieurs fois  Bruxelles, je trouve que le centre ville est quand mme bien blanc, donc la peur du grand remplacement me semble bien de l'ordre du fantasme.


Pour tre aller plusieurs fois  Bruxelles les 40 dernires annes, je trouve au contraire que cela s'aggrave  chaque visite/




> On me parle d'invasion arabe ou noires, personnellement je ne vois pas a dans mon quotidien. Est ce que je croise des personnes de couleurs en ville  Lige? Oui, mais pas plus que quand j'tais gamin.


Mais oui, mais oui .... et le dvoiement du mot "diversit" est arriv par hasard et sans raison.




> La France (et probablement la Belgique) se sont construit et se construit avec et par les trangers qu'elle accueille, je trouve bien dplacer de les remercier en les renvoyant "chez eux" une fois le dur labeur fait.


Les travaux de la dmographe Michle Tribalat ont largement dmont ce mensonge rpt ad nauseam par les immigrationnistes.

Elle a dmontr au contraire que la population de la France avait t d'une remarquable stabilit entre le haut moyen ge et la fin du XIXme sicle. Au cours de la premire moiti du XXme sicle, il y eu une immigration importante mais essentiellement europenne, pouvant entrainer certes des frictions,  mais ne constituant pas une menace ethnique ou culturelle.

Il en va tout autrement depuis la deuxime moiti du XXme sicle, o on  assiste  une invasion de populations d'origine extra-europnne (et qui particulirement inadmissible quand elle vient de pays qui ont refus notre tutelle coloniale).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bon alors avec Macron a n'a pas fonctionn du tout. a n'a provoqu que des ractions ngatives.
> Parfois utilis le langage familier donne l'image de quelqu'un proche du peuple, l c'tait pas le cas.
> Personne s'est dit "il nous emmerde gentiment, parce qu'on est pote, c'est une marque d'affection".


Pour De Gaulle, je sais pas, mais Macron a fait preuve d'arrogance et de mpris pas mal de fois durant tout son quinquennat, et mme avant. Alors quand un tel type te sort "j'emmerde les gens qui...", forcment, ils le prennent comme une insulte - ce que c'tait srement dans son esprit quand il l'a dit, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

ric Zemmour : des SMS envoys aux Franais de confession juive questionnent la Cnil



> Le service de presse de la Cnil, interrog par l'AFP, n'tait pas en mesure lundi matin de confirmer le nombre de signalements, mais a confirm avoir ouvert une instruction. "Message d'ric Zemmour aux Franais de confession juive", pouvait-on lire, selon BFMTV, dans un texte revenant notamment sur le problme de l'antismitisme en France et *dnonant les "racailles" qui "pourrissent la vie" des Juifs ainsi que le terrorisme islamiste.*
> 
> Interrog par BFMTV, un des responsables de la campagne de Reconqute assure que ce dmarchage politique a t mis en place  l'aide d'un courtier en donnes personnelles, qui achte des bases de donnes pour en faire commerce. L'quipe de campagne de Reconqute affirme, selon BFMTV, "avoir reu l'assurance par son prestataire que les personnes vises avaient donn leur accord pour que leurs donnes soient partages".


C'est bizarre comme calcul, il doit y avoir 1% de juifs en France c'est pas avec a que tu vas atteindre le second tour
Il y a des groupes plus intressants  cibler comme les "+ de 70 ans" par exemple.

Prsidentielle 2022 : pour LR et EELV, aprs la claque politique, la gifle financire



> En dessous de la barre des 5% de votes, cologistes, Rpublicains et socialistes ne seront pas rembourss de leurs frais de campagne. Valrie Pcresse et Yannick Jadot ont d'ores et dj lanc un appel aux dons pour ne pas voir leur parti sombrer.


Prsidentielle : Jean Lassalle fait un chque au PS,  LR et  EELV et chambre au passage les candidats



> Le candidat Rsistons a sorti le chquier pour aider financirement trois gros partis politiques, dans le rouge aprs les scores mdiocres de leurs candidats. Un coup de pouce, un coup de com' et un gros clin d'il : "On a souvent besoin d'un plus petit que soi"...

----------


## totozor

> Pour tre aller plusieurs fois  Bruxelles les 40 dernires annes, je trouve au contraire que cela s'aggrave  chaque visite/


Je n'ai pas 40 ans donc je n'ai pas votre recul mais les tudes de 2017 disent qu'il n'y a que 11% de non europens  Bruxelles, ce qui parait trs acceptable de mon points de vue.



> Mais oui, mais oui .... et le dvoiement du mot "diversit" est arriv par hasard et sans raison.


Je ne comprends pas ce que vous entendez par dvoiement.
J'ai toujours entendu parl de diversit, et son sens n'a pas vraiment volu autour de moi. Et dans la socit comme dans une entreprise c'est synonyme de richesse.
Mais nous ne vivons probablement pas de mme environnement.



> Les travaux de la dmographe Michle Tribalat ont largement dmont ce mensonge rpt ad nauseam par les immigrationnistes.
> Elle a dmontr au contraire que la population de la France avait t d'une remarquable stabilit entre le haut moyen ge et la fin du XIXme sicle. Au cours de la premire moiti du XXme sicle, il y eu une immigration importante mais essentiellement europenne, pouvant entrainer certes des frictions,  mais ne constituant pas une menace ethnique ou culturelle.
> Il en va tout autrement depuis la deuxime moiti du XXme sicle, o on  assiste  une invasion de populations d'origine extra-europnne (et qui particulirement inadmissible quand elle vient de pays qui ont refus notre tutelle coloniale).


Donc une dmographe a dmontr que les population avec des moyens de transport plus limits taient moins mobiles, a frle le gnie.
Je n'ai que la trentaine, je m'excuse mais le haut moyen ge et le XIXeme sicle ne sont pas ma rfrence.
"Menace ethnique ou culturelle", je vous plaint, vous nous vendez une culture europenne suprieure mais vous tremblez quand un tranger vous fait couter du ra. Votre culture parait bien faible d'un coup.
Ce que vous appelez menace ethnique j'appelle mtissage et j'ai vu dans ma relativement courte vie la force que a nous apporte.
Ce dont vous avez peur est synonyme de richesse chez moi.

Vous avez gagn cette bataille mais votre mentalit me rjouis. Vous tes fbriles malgr la victoire :;): , nous sommes forts mme dans la dfaite

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Pour tre all plusieurs fois  Bruxelles, je trouve que le centre ville est quand mme bien blanc, donc la peur du grand remplacement me semble bien de l'ordre du fantasme.
> On me parle d'invasion arabe ou noires, personnellement je ne vois pas a dans mon quotidien. Est ce que je croise des personnes de couleurs en ville  Lige? Oui, mais pas plus que quand j'tais gamin.
> On me parle ensuite de l'effacement de ma culture par les trangers. Aucun point de ma vie n'est conditionn par la culture de mes amis/collgues/voisins de culture trangre.
> 
> D'aprs cet article (je n'ai pas trouv plus rcent) les 35% dont tu parles ne sont pas belges, ce qui n'est pas si tonnant dans la capitale europenne dont 66% sont europen, nous voil donc avec 12% de non europens  Bruxelles. Bien loin des 30% dont tu parles.
> 
> En arrivant  Lige je me suis tonn du nombre d'Italiens et de personne d'origine italienne. J'ai vite appris que cette ville a connu ses grandes annes industrielles sur le dos des Italiens.
> Qu'on tait bien heureux des les accueillir pour les faire descendre  la mine mais qu'on ne voulait surtout pas trop les intgrer.
> Une collgue m'expliquait qu'elle tait naturalise belge mais pas son mari parce que l'office qui se chargeait des naturalisations, dont les dmarches taient censes tre acclres, tait trs largement en sous effectif. Qu'il fallait donc se faire "sponsoriser" par son employeur pour passer sur le haut de la pile. Ce qu'une entreprise tait prte a faire pour une secrtaire de direction mais pas pour un ouvrier. Ouvrier qui s'est saign pour son employeur.
> ...


Molenbeek-Saint-Jean , cela parle  quelqu'un ? Ce n'est pas vraiment une commune rpute ...  ::?:   ::(: 




> Pour tre aller plusieurs fois  Bruxelles les 40 dernires annes, je trouve au contraire que cela s'aggrave  chaque visite/


Je te rassure , en Belgique  quelques exceptions prs, il y a sensiblement les mmes problmes qu'en France ... L'herbe n'est pas plus "verte" . 




> "Menace ethnique ou culturelle", je vous plaint, vous nous vendez une culture europenne suprieure mais vous tremblez quand un tranger vous fait couter du ra. Votre culture parait bien faible d'un coup.
> Ce que vous appelez menace ethnique j'appelle mtissage et j'ai vu dans ma relativement courte vie la force que a nous apporte.
> Ce dont vous avez peur est synonyme de richesse chez moi.
> 
> Vous avez gagn cette bataille mais votre mentalit me rjouis. Vous tes fbriles malgr la victoire, nous sommes forts mme dans la dfaite


Alors expliques comment , les italiens, les belges, les espagnoles, les portugais, les polonais ... ont su s'intgrer en France (ou certains coin de Belgique pour l'immigration italienne) et que les populations venus d'Afrique , c'est la dbcle ? 

Tu as un choc de culture qui passe difficilement, entre nord et sud de la Mditerrane. 

---

Autre exemple en tant que Franais ou Belge va passer des vacances, en Tunisie, Maroc, Turquie. Ou va par exemple pour le travail aux EAU ... Bah tu te plis aux uses et coutumes locales .

---

Dans le fond on se fout pas mal de savoir de savoir qu'une personne est juive, catholique, musulmane, indou, bouddhiste ... Ce qui est attendu c'est surtout un respect des uses et coutumes locales . 

Quand t'es invits chez quelqu'un , tu n'imposes pas ton style de vie ? Bah quand un pays t'ouvre ces portes c'est la mme chose.  :;):

----------


## BenoitM

> Alors expliques comment , les italiens, les belges, les espagnoles, les portugais, les polonais ... ont su s'intgrer en France (ou certains coin de Belgique pour l'immigration italienne) et que les populations venus d'Afrique , c'est la dbcle ? 
> 
> Tu as un choc de culture qui passe difficilement, entre nord et sud de la Mditerrane.


Euh il a quand mme fallu 50 ans pour que la population italienne sintgre et encore quand on voit quand l'Italie gagne  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

> Alors expliques comment , les italiens, les belges, les espagnoles, les portugais, les polonais ... ont su s'intgrer en France (ou certains coin de Belgique pour l'immigration italienne) et que les populations venus d'Afrique , c'est la dbcle ? 
> 
> Tu as un choc de culture qui passe difficilement, entre nord et sud de la Mditerrane.


Et tu crois que les gentils surnoms de polak, rital viennent de nul part ? Les portugais qui continus  tre moqus et trait en maitre(faut qu'ils soient macon ou femme de mnage... au dela c'est rare)... et puis il y a eu comme le dit benoit 50-80 ans depuis les vagues d'immigration.

Les juifs perscuts depuis 1500 ans a intervalle rgulier(on a pas attendu Hitler je te rassure)... 

Et tous ces gens avaient des "racines" communes bases sur la chrtient ou le judasme.

Et pourtant, a se passe pas si mal avec les personnes du Magreb, on voit que 80% d'entre eux s'intgrent trs bien, quand 20% ont aussi du mal  s'adapter... les mme 20% qui ont ce mme problme en France.

----------


## Gunny

> Et tu crois que les gentils surnoms de polak, rital viennent de nul part ? Les portugais qui continus  tre moqus et trait en maitre(faut qu'ils soient macon ou femme de mnage... au dela c'est rare)... et puis il y a eu comme le dit benoit 50-80 ans depuis les vagues d'immigration.
> 
> Les juifs perscuts depuis 1500 ans a intervalle rgulier(on a pas attendu Hitler je te rassure)... 
> 
> Et tous ces gens avaient des "racines" communes bases sur la chrtient ou le judasme.
> 
> Et pourtant, a se passe pas si mal avec les personnes du Magreb, on voit que 80% d'entre eux s'intgrent trs bien, quand 20% ont aussi du mal  s'adapter... les mme 20% qui ont ce mme problme en France.


Et tout ce discours prsuppose que ces personnes issues de l'immigration ont les mmes chances que le reste des Franais. Dans les faits, tu grandis dans un milieu pourri, ton cole c'est la zone, le personnel te regarde de travers quand tu rentres dans une boutique, tes CVs ne reoivent jamais de rponse (ils partent  la poubelle  cause ton nom, et tu le sais), les flics te contrlent systmatiquement, quand tu cherche un appart bizarrement les franais de souche semblent passer devant toi, etc. Je vois mal comment quiconque peut se sentir intgr dans ces conditions. Gros respect pour ceux qui s'en sortent parce qu'il faut avoir un moral d'acier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les juifs perscuts depuis 1500 ans a intervalle rgulier


Si ils sont fait jet de partout, c'est forcment de leur faute, a ne peut pas tre une concidence.
Peut-tre qu' chaque fois c'tait une ultra minorit qui posait problme, mais en tout cas elle a du faire des choses extremement grave pour pousser tous ces pays  expulser l'ensemble des juifs.









> Il ma sembl quune opinion aussi universelle que lantismitisme, ayant fleuri dans tous les lieux et dans tous les temps, avant lre chrtienne et aprs,  Alexandrie,  Rome et  Antioche, en Arabie et en Perse, dans lEurope du Moyen ge et dans lEurope moderne, en un mot, dans toutes les parties du monde o il y a eu et o il y a des Juifs, il ma sembl quune telle opinion ne pouvait tre le rsultat dune fantaisie et dun caprice perptuel, et quil devait y avoir  son closion et  sa permanence des raisons profondes et srieuses.









> Et tu crois que les gentils surnoms de polak, rital viennent de nul part ?


C'est peut-tre affectueux comme Macron qui emmerde les Franais  ::P: 
Les Portugais, les Italiens, les Espagnols, sont plus facile  intgrer vu qu'ils viennent de pays *catholique* comme la France.

Ces histoires de "polak" c'est peut-tre juste comme les guguerre entre villages.
Comme "parisien tte de chien" ou "encul de dijonnais". (en Suisse a se tape dessus entre cantons  ::P: )




> Et pourtant, a se passe pas si mal avec les personnes du Magreb


Le truc qu'il ne faut pas oublier c'est que ce sont les gros patrons qui ont fait pression sur les gouvernements d'abord pour faire venir de la main d'uvre non qualifi pas cher, puis pour crer du chmage avec le regroupement familial (le chmage permet de baisser les salaires et de dgrader les conditions de travail).

Beaucoup d'immigrs sont des victimes, ont les a fait venir pour qu'ils aient une vie de merde. Y'en a qui vivent dans des banlieues, l o il n'y a pas d'avenir, pas d'espoir, pas de travail.

----------


## pmithrandir

Et un signalement pour propos antismites... un...

----------


## seedbarrett

Franchement ryu je suis le premier  me dire que quelque fois tu prends un peu cher pour rien, mais quand on voit les conneries qui sont lgalement rprhensible que tu viens de balancer, je suis dsol mais on peut pas t'excuser

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si ils sont fait jet de partout, c'est forcment de leur faute, a ne peut pas tre une concidence.
> Peut-tre qu' chaque fois c'tait une ultra minorit qui posait problme, mais en tout cas elle a du faire des choses extremement grave pour pousser tous ces pays  expulser l'ensemble des juifs.


Les juifs se sont faits rejeter et maltraiter, perscuter, depuis fort longtemps pour la simple et unique raison : la religion. Du temps des romains (et des gyptiens) c'est leur croyance en un dieu unique qui les a mis hors de la socit.
Plus tard, aprs l'avnement du christianisme c'est le fait qu'ils rfutent que Jsus soit le fils de Dieu.

Leur seul crime est d'avoir une croyance religieuse. Avant de balancer de tels propos ignobles, tu devrais rflchir.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai peut-tre mal formul le truc, mais a m'tonnerait que ce soit illgal. J'ai essay de paraphraser Bernard Lazare, mais je me suis peut-tre loup.
Et il faut se calmer avec ces histoires d'antismitisme ou je sais pas quoi. On dirait que critiquer les musulmans ou critiquer les catholiques est moins grave que critiquer les juifs.
Ce serait raciste qu'une religion ait un traitement particulier. Si j'avais parl de catholique personne n'aurait t offusqu.

Si j'avais dis a, ce serait pass ?



> Lexpulsion des Juifs est lun des lments les plus caractristiques de leur histoire, leurs exodes en masse ayant  rarement  t le fruit de leurs dcisions propres.
> Source : Expulsion des Juifs


Ah mais c'est vrai qu'avec les histoires "Responsabilit des contenus publis sur internet" ou je sais pas quoi la modration est oblig de vite tout supprimer au cas o.




> Les juifs se sont faits rejeter et maltraiter, perscuter, depuis fort longtemps pour la simple et unique raison : la religion.


Les juifs se sont fait expulser par d'autres monothistes. Donc l'histoire du dieu unique a marche pas.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Et un signalement pour propos antismites... un...





> Franchement ryu je suis le premier  me dire que quelque fois tu prends un peu cher pour rien, mais quand on voit les conneries qui sont lgalement rprhensible que tu viens de balancer, je suis dsol mais on peut pas t'excuser


Dlit d'opinion ? 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A...nque%20pouvoir (pour la France : loi Pleven du 1er juillet 1972 ) .

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et il faut se calmer avec ces histoires d'antismitisme ou je sais pas quoi. On dirait que critiquer les musulmans ou critiquer les catholiques est moins grave que critiquer les juifs.


C'est pas critiquer les juifs que tu as fait, c'est juste crire que toutes les rpressions dont ils ont t victimes depuis 2000 ans ne sont que de leur fait. Ce qu'il s'est pass en 39-45 compris.

----------


## Ryu2000

> toutes les rpressions dont ils ont t victimes depuis 2000 ans ne sont que de leur fait.


Ben c'est quand mme bizarre.
Parce qu'il y a 2 000 ans les peuples ne pouvaient pas communiquer entre eux et pourtant on retrouve les mmes critiques.

Si jamais il y a des fanboys de Voltaire :
La haine des juifs au temps des Lumires : le cas Voltaire



> Voltaire attribuait aux juifs une intolrance incomparable, un fanatisme sans limites, une haine absolue du genre humain, de ridicules et dangereuses superstitions, des instincts sanguinaires et une cruaut raffine.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ryu, ce n'est pas parce que c'est Voltaire que tout ce qu'il a dit est intelligent. Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on appelle cette poque "les lumires" que tous les individus en taient (des lumires). 

Bref, ce n'est pas parce qu'une connerie perdure dans le temps, que ce n'est pas une connerie. Et tout aussi remarquable que peut-tre une personne, elle n'est souvent que le reflet de son poque.

Si, plutt que des citations, tu trouvais de vritables preuves de ce que les juifs sont eux-mmes responsables de leurs perscutions depuis deux millnaires alors, tu pourrais demander  les faire expertiser et aprs expertisent, les prsenter, les exposer. 

En attendant, rpter btement des conneries que d'autres personnes, plus ou moins illustres, ont pu dire  diverses poques, ne dmontre que ton antismitisme que tu tentes maladroitement de camoufler avec ces citations.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce n'est pas parce que c'est Voltaire que tout ce qu'il a dit est intelligent.


Je dteste Voltaire.
Mais certains le prennent pour quelqu'un de gnial, alors que c'tait le pire de tous.

Et il n'y a jamais eu d'histoire de "Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que vous dites, mais blabla".

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu,

la seule attitude un tant soit peu adulte que l'on peut esprer dans ces conditions est d'aller de soit mme diter son message et de prsenter des escuses, si maladroite qu'elles soient.
L'attaque ne te mnera nul part.

Et je t'ai signal aux modrateurs du forum, mais sache que j'aurai aussi bien pu le faire auprs de la police (il y a Pharos pour cela)

Tu ne peux pas crire que les juifs sont responsable de tout ce qui les accable.
C'est aussi ignoble que d'accuser la fille viole d'avoir t mal habille, aguicheuse, etc...

Comme te l'a bien montr Jon, tu n'as pas exprim une opinion, mais bel et bien un propos ouvertement antismite.
Tu n'encadres ton propos d'aucune prcaution, pas plus que la reprise de la citation(anonyme) qui pourrait laisser croire que tu prend du recul sur un propos public.


Et non, ce n'est pas un dlit d'opinion.
Le racisme n'est pas une opinion, c'est un dlit ou un crime.

----------


## totozor

> Alors expliques comment , les italiens, les belges, les espagnoles, les portugais, les polonais ... ont su s'intgrer en France (ou certains coin de Belgique pour l'immigration italienne) et que les populations venus d'Afrique , c'est la dbcle ? 
> Tu as un choc de culture qui passe difficilement, entre nord et sud de la Mditerrane.


Une de mes explications de la difficult d'intgration des noirs et des arabes en France et en Belgique est le racisme banal et le replis entre soi en rponse.

Comment les Italiens se sont intgr en rgion ligeoise?
La premire gnration (que je n'ai pas connu) a accept de se faire traiter comme des chiens dans l'unique espoir de donner des conditions de vie acceptables pour leurs enfants.
La deuxime gnration (avec laquelle j'ai beaucoup parl) a quasiment abandonn son identit italienne en publique. Il est hors de question de les appeler par leur prnom italien, ils ne rpondent qu' sa version franaise. Les seuls sujets sur lesquels ils revendiquent encore leur origine sont le foot et la nourriture.
La troisime gnration (celle qui a mon ge) ne s'intgre pas. Elle sursignifie ses origines italiennes. Il ne faut les appeler qu'avec la version italienne de leur prnom, ils roulent en Fiat 500 Abarth, portent un maillot de l'quipe italienne pendant 1 semaine aprs la victoire de leur quipe de foot ou d'un quipe italienne. Et je caricature  peine.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Une de mes explications de la difficult d'intgration des noirs et des arabes en France et en Belgique est le racisme banal et le replis entre soi en rponse.
> 
> Comment les Italiens se sont intgr en rgion ligeoise?
> La premire gnration (que je n'ai pas connu) a accept de se faire traiter comme des chiens dans l'unique espoir de donner des conditions de vie acceptables pour leurs enfants.
> La deuxime gnration (avec laquelle j'ai beaucoup parl) a quasiment abandonn son identit italienne en publique. Il est hors de question de les appeler par leur prnom italien, ils ne rpondent qu' sa version franaise. Les seuls sujets sur lesquels ils revendiquent encore leur origine sont le foot et la nourriture.
> La troisime gnration (celle qui a mon ge) ne s'intgre pas. Elle sursignifie ses origines italiennes. Il ne faut les appeler qu'avec la version italienne de leur prnom, ils roulent en Fiat 500 Abarth, portent un maillot de l'quipe italienne pendant 1 semaine aprs la victoire de leur quipe de foot ou d'un quipe italienne. Et je caricature  peine.


Ce que tu dis l est plutt juste. Et, on pourrait faire le parallle avec les arabes (qui sont en fait des magrbins) en France (je ne connais pas la problmatique belge).
La premire gnration a subi le mme traitement que toutes les autres populations immigrs, et l'a accept.
La seconde s'est fondue dans la masse.
Le troisime revendique son identit. 

L o le bt blesse, c'est que quand un italien, un espagnol, un portugais ou un polonais revendique son identit, c'est, comme tu le caricature  peine pour les italiens, par des signes qui font sourire. 
Les magrbins, eux revendiquent leur religion et tout ce que celle-ci leur impose en rgle de vie et en manire d'tre. Et, ce n'est pas toujours compatible avec les lois rpublicaines. D'o les tensions et les problmes que cela gnre. 
Toute la difficult de traiter ces problmatiques est justement de savoir jusqu' quel point on peut accepter ces pratiques religieuses. 

Quand des femmes ne peuvent plus porter de jupes ou robes sans risquer de ce faire insulter, voire agresser, je pense que l'on franchit une limite dans l'acceptable. 
La Rpublique Franaise se revendique d'tre laque, et donc que les questions de religion sont de l'ordre du priv. Une fois dans la sphre publique, les prceptes de religion doivent laisser la place aux lois rpublicaines, que a ne plaise ou pas. Et un musulman a le droit de penser qu'une femme en jupe est indcente, mais il n'a aucunement le droit de l'agresser pour cela (que ce soit verbalement ou pire physiquement).

----------


## totozor

> Ce que tu dis l est plutt juste. Et, on pourrait faire le parallle avec les arabes (qui sont en fait des magrbins) en France (je ne connais pas la problmatique belge).
> La premire gnration a subi le mme traitement que toutes les autres populations immigrs, et l'a accept.
> La seconde s'est fondue dans la masse.
> Le troisime revendique son identit. 
> L o le bt blesse, c'est que quand un italien, un espagnol, un portugais ou un polonais revendique son identit, c'est, comme tu le caricature  peine pour les italiens, par des signes qui font sourire. 
> Les magrbins, eux revendiquent leur religion et tout ce que celle-ci leur impose en rgle de vie et en manire d'tre. Et, ce n'est pas toujours compatible avec les lois rpublicaines. D'o les tensions et les problmes que cela gnre. 
> Toute la difficult de traiter ces problmatiques est justement de savoir jusqu' quel point on peut accepter ces pratiques religieuses.


Pour moi, nous sommes partiellement responsables de la raction des maghrbins de 3eme gnration. Leur affirmation d'identit est d'autant plus forte que l'effort d'intgration de la deuxime gnration ne fait pas tant effet que a (par racisme plus ou moins banal).

Ils n'ont pas  nous imposer leur faon de vivre, m'imposer le ramadan, les 5 prires par jour etc , je n'ai pas tant de problme avec le fait qu'ils m'imposent le fait qu'eux le font et que je dois m'y adapter.
Quant aux aggressions envers les femmes, j'en ai vu autant venant de la part d'europen donc j'ai du mal avec cet argument.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour moi, nous sommes partiellement responsables de la raction des maghrbins de 3eme gnration. Leur affirmation d'identit est d'autant plus forte que l'effort d'intgration de la deuxime gnration ne fait pas tant effet que a (par racisme plus ou moins banal).


Tout  fait d'accord.




> Ils n'ont pas  nous imposer leur faon de vivre, m'imposer le ramadan, les 5 prires par jour etc , je n'ai pas tant de problme avec le fait qu'ils m'imposent le fait qu'eux le font et que je dois m'y adapter.


a, je suis d'accord. Mme si a peut poser problme en milieu professionnel.




> Quant aux aggressions envers les femmes, j'en ai vu autant venant de la part d'europen donc j'ai du mal avec cet argument.


H bien, tu n'es pas une femme vivant  Paris ou Rennes (par exemple, je cite ces 2 villes car ma fille  eu la "joie" de vivre cela dans ces 2 villes et pour Rennes, j'ai des collgues femmes qui me l'ont confirm).

----------


## seedbarrett

> (par exemple, je cite ces 2 villes car ma fille  eu la "joie" de vivre cela dans ces 2 villes et pour Rennes, j'ai des collgues femmes qui me l'ont confirm).


C'est dommage d'tre scientifique et de ne pas raliser qu'exprience personnelle != ralit. Et quand bien mme ce serait le cas, le rapport mlanine et agression n'a jamais t fait, peut-tre qu'il faut aller plus loin ? Comme des ralit conomique compliques ? 




> Pour moi, nous sommes partiellement responsables de la raction des maghrbins de 3eme gnration. Leur affirmation d'identit est d'autant plus forte que l'effort d'intgration de la deuxime gnration ne fait pas tant effet que a (par racisme plus ou moins banal).


Je pense aussi, maintenant on va pas se mentir il y a une trs grosse propagande de pleins de groupuscules, et tous ne nous veulent pas du bien. On peut penser aux groupes terroristes, mais aussi certains mdia tatiques type RT ou AJ+ (aljazeera qui se la joue LGBT C'est toujours quelque chose)

----------


## fredinkan

> Et quand bien mme ce serait le cas, le rapport mlanine et agression n'a jamais t fait


Point plus basique...
Les statistiques thniques sont interdites en France. 
C'est aussi pour a qu'il n'existe pas de stats pour dmontrer ce "rapport" (qu'on se place d'un ct ou de l'autre hein).... vu que c'est interdit...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est dommage d'tre scientifique et de ne pas raliser qu'exprience personnelle != ralit.


Et tre scientifique interdit de prendre en compte des faits avrs ? Je n'ai pas tirer de conclusions gnralistes. J'ai expliqu un fait avrer, et fourni des exemples. Est-ce qu'une femme peut se faire agresser par un homme blanc ? oui ! Catholique ? oui ! 
a n'empche que, discutant souvent avec des femmes (de tout ge), le constat est souvent le mme : en jupe, elles se font emmerder (plus ou moins mchamment/violemment) par de jeunes musulmans de plus en plus souvent. 

a n'en fait pas une gnralit, et je ne sous-entend pas que TOUS les jeunes musulmans agressent les femmes en jupe. Je dis que c'est de plus en plus frquent, au point que nombre de mes connaissances (et je suis sr que je ne suis pas le seul) ne portent plus de jupes/robes quand elles sortent en ville.




> Comme des ralit conomique compliques ?


C'est scientifiquement prouv que des ralits conomiques compliques entrainent un comportement sexiste ?   ::weird::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> par de jeunes musulmans de plus en plus souvent.


musulmans ou maghrbins/noir ? parce que ce n'est pas tout a fait la mme chose. Et la religion n'est pas toujours affiche sur la tte de la personne ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

> musulmans ou maghrbins/noir ? parce que ce n'est pas tout a fait la mme chose. Et la religion n'est pas toujours affiche sur la tte de la personne ^^


Les expressions utilises par ces jeunes gens laissent  penser qu'ils sont musulmans. Le plus souvent d'origine magrbine, mais a, c'est pas aussi simple  dterminer. Et un musulman peut-tre blanc...  :;): 

La remarque de fredinkan est trs juste. En France il est interdit de faire des statistiques ethniques. Ce qui sert et dessert tout le monde. Personne ne peut contredire un Zemmour balanant des chiffres sur la dlinquance des immigrs, tout comme Zemmour ne peut pas prouver ses dires. C'est une grande hypocrisie de notre pays.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les expressions utilises par ces jeunes gens laissent  penser qu'ils sont musulmans. Le plus souvent d'origine magrbine, mais a, c'est pas aussi simple  dterminer. Et un musulman peut-tre blanc...


Et inversement.

par contre, ce qu'on peut remarquer, c'est que les enfants ont tendance  reproduire les schmas des gens de leur environnement. Du coup, s'ils grandissement dans un milieu convervateur et patriarcal, voire religieux, fatalement, ils vont reproduire ces comportements, mme s'ils sont totalement agnostiques. Et comme les classes socioprofessionnelles pauvres et d'origine d'afrique ou du maghreb ont tendance  tre "parques" ensemble... On retrouve le mme comportement du cot des cathos intgristes par exemple (bon, l, ils restent ensemble par choix)




> La remarque de fredinkan est trs juste. En France il est interdit de faire des statistiques ethniques. Ce qui sert et dessert tout le monde. Personne ne peut contredire un Zemmour balanant des chiffres sur la dlinquance des immigrs, tout comme Zemmour ne peut pas prouver ses dires. C'est une grande hypocrisie de notre pays.


Certes.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Ce que tu dis l est plutt juste. Et, on pourrait faire le parallle avec les arabes (qui sont en fait des magrbins) en France (je ne connais pas la problmatique belge).
> La premire gnration a subi le mme traitement que toutes les autres populations immigrs, et l'a accept.
> La seconde s'est fondue dans la masse.
> Le troisime revendique son identit. 
> 
> L o le bt blesse, c'est que quand un italien, un espagnol, un portugais ou un polonais revendique son identit, c'est, comme tu le caricature  peine pour les italiens, par des signes qui font sourire. 
> Les magrbins, eux revendiquent leur religion et tout ce que celle-ci leur impose en rgle de vie et en manire d'tre. Et, ce n'est pas toujours compatible avec les lois rpublicaines. D'o les tensions et les problmes que cela gnre. 
> Toute la difficult de traiter ces problmatiques est justement de savoir jusqu' quel point on peut accepter ces pratiques religieuses. 
> 
> ...


Dj constat en France , les difices religieux "non chrtiens" sont masqus derrires des faades il me semble ? Pour justement rendre "discret" ce type de btiment.




> Point plus basique...
> Les statistiques thniques sont interdites en France. 
> C'est aussi pour a qu'il n'existe pas de stats pour dmontrer ce "rapport" (qu'on se place d'un ct ou de l'autre hein).... vu que c'est interdit...


En Belgique aussi ce type de recensement est interdit. Mme chose en Belgique, il est interdit de faire des sondages "linguistique" . 




> Et tre scientifique interdit de prendre en compte des faits avrs ? Je n'ai pas tirer de conclusions gnralistes. J'ai expliqu un fait avrer, et fourni des exemples. Est-ce qu'une femme peut se faire agresser par un homme blanc ? oui ! Catholique ? oui ! 
> a n'empche que, discutant souvent avec des femmes (de tout ge), le constat est souvent le mme : en jupe, elles se font emmerder (plus ou moins mchamment/violemment) par de jeunes musulmans de plus en plus souvent. 
> 
> a n'en fait pas une gnralit, et je ne sous-entend pas que TOUS les jeunes musulmans agressent les femmes en jupe. Je dis que c'est de plus en plus frquent, au point que nombre de mes connaissances (et je suis sr que je ne suis pas le seul) ne portent plus de jupes/robes quand elles sortent en ville.


Idem en Belgique ... A Bruxelles, Anvers, Gand , Mons , Mouscron, Tournai ... Les faits de dlinquance par des "non Belges" est en augmentation. Difficilement quantifiable il est vrai . Dans mon entourage j'entends de plus en d'cho qu'il y a 10 ou 15 ans . Mysoginie , sexisme ... 




> C'est scientifiquement prouv que des ralits conomiques compliques entrainent un comportement sexiste ?


Cela peut tre un facteur aggravant ?  ::?:

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir

https://www.france24.com/fr/france/2...%C3%A0-mayotte

Mayotte dpartement franais le  plus pauvre ... et le RN  fait 43% des voix dans un dpartement  95% musulman . Raciste dites vous ?

----------


## Pyramidev

Hier, Tatiana Jarzabek (alias Tatiana Ventse) a publi une vido qui critique beaucoup Emmanuel Macron et aussi un peu Marine Le Pen :



Dans un premier temps, la vido critique principalement Emmanuel Macron. En rsum, si Emmanuel Macron a le pouvoir en 2022, son deuxime quinquennat sera pire que le prcdent : l'ge de la retraite sera repouss, les travailleurs seront concurrencs par d'autres encore au RSA et les ingalits entre les tablissements scolaires vont encore se creuser. La fracture sociale va se creuser. Il y a aussi d'autres sujets abords, comme la rhtorique des macroniste pour disqualifier les opposants en les traitant de pro-Russes.

Comme d'habitude, il y a beaucoup d'extraits vidos. J'aime bien celui o Emmanuel Macron, le 7 mai 2017, nous disait : "Et je veux enfin avoir un mot pour ceux qui ont vot aujourd'hui pour madame Le Pen. [...] je ferai tout, durant les cinq annes qui viennent, pour qu'ils n'aient plus aucune raison de voter pour les extrmes."  ::ptdr:: 

 partir de 32m00, Tatiana Jarzabek se penche sur Marine Le Pen, plus imprvisible. Son programme s'oppose aux institutions europennes, mais elle va peut-tre retourner sa veste. Cependant, si elle trahit trop son lectorat, son parti ira  la mort politique.

----------


## Pyramidev

Hier, j'ai revu le dbat de 2017 entre Emmanuel Macron et Marine Le Pen :



Aujourd'hui, je viens de voir le rematch en direct :



En 2017, Emmanuel Macron avait clairement gagn. Par exemple, Marine Le Pen s'tait ridiculise assez tt dans le dbat en confondant SFR et Alstom (le passage entre 14m00 et 16m30), ce qui lui avait cot trs cher.

Aujourd'hui, c'tait plus quilibr. Chacun a bien tacl l'autre de temps en temps. Parmi les gens qui hsitent sur leur vote, je ne sais pas  quels arguments ils seront les plus sensibles.

----------


## Pyramidev

Je rponds  mon prcdent message.




> Parmi les gens qui hsitent sur leur vote, je ne sais pas  quels arguments ils seront les plus sensibles.


Sur Youtube, je viens de regarder quelques commentaires sous des petites vidos d'Europe 1 qui parlaient du dbat.





Je suis tomb sur deux tmoignages d'internautes qui affirment avoir chang d'avis aprs avoir vu le dbat :




> Je voulais voter Macron par le faite de faire barrage  Le Pen mais je n'ai pas vue un prsident de la rpublique se soir. Je tien  dire que de base je ne suis pas du tout pour leurs programmes mais il faut avouer que Le Pen tais plus sereine avec une voix calme et paus. Mon choix est dfinitivement fait.





> Je voulais voter Lepen pour faire barrage  Macron mais elle a  clairement montrer une fois de plus qu'elle ne mtrise pas les sujets limites elle devait se justifier constamment alors qu'elle n'est mme pas prsidente a prouve une chose c'est qu'elle ne crois pas du tout en son programme.


Il y en a aussi une qui ne savait pas pour qui voter et qui a dcid aprs avoir vu le dbat :




> Vous vous trompez Monsieur !!! Il me fallait ce dbat pour choisir. Jai choisis et ce sera Mme Le Pen sans la moindre hsitation.





> Je dteste surtout larrogance, le mensonge et la caricature. Pour ce qui est du vide ont vient de lavoir pendant 5 ans via un quinquennat catastrophique  tous les niveaux


Parmi les commentaires pro-Marine, il y en avait beaucoup sur l'arrogance d'Emmanuel Macron et quelques uns aussi sur la srnit de Marine Le Pen pendant le dbat. Par exemple :




> Quelle arrogance ce Macron cest infernal ,Mon choix est fait pour dimanche ce sera Marine





> Mon vote: Marine le Pen. Elle a t trs bien et pugnace au moment o il le fallait. On avait limpression quE. Macron nous donnait des leons alors quil changeait avec elle. Jai pas du tout apprci son comportement dautant plus que son adversaire elle a t claire et pose elle prenait le temps de parler. Trs bon moment et me voil assur de voter pour elle. Suis ravi ma dcision est prise 😊





> Macron insupportable, il a pass son temps  l interrompre, il n coute personne, droule ses mensonges dont plus personne ne croit , et toujours cette arrogance  elle tait calme,  l coute, plus humaine, plus protectrice des Franais,  bravo  elle, pour la 1er fois je vais voter pour elle


J'ai sous-estim l'impact du non-verbal sur les lecteurs.  ::calim2::

----------


## Pyramidev

Hier, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan s'est exprim  propos du dbat d'avant-hier :



La vido dure seulement 6m28.  partir de 1m50, il raconte comment il aurait aim ragir s'il avait t  la place de Marine Le Pen face  Emmanuel Macron pendant le dbat. Mais le ton aurait t agressif.

----------


## Pyramidev

Estimations  20h00 : 58 % pour Emmanuel Macron !
Bon, maintenant, il faut empcher LREM d'avoir la majorit aux lections lgislatives !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Estimations  20h00 : 58 % pour Emmanuel Macron !
> Bon, maintenant, il faut empcher LREM d'avoir la majorit aux lections lgislatives !


Sur ce point nous sommes d accord

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Sur ce point nous sommes d accord


D'accord aussi.

----------


## Pyramidev

Tiens, l'cart s'est resserr, puis s'est largi de nouveau.

Je redonne le lien vers les rsultats les plus  jour :
https://www.resultats-elections.inte...e-2022/FE.html


```

```

Sur la base de 99% des lecteurs inscrits, Emmanuel Macron a 58,40 % et Marine Le Pen 41,60 %.
Du coup, on est revenu vers l'estimation de 20h00 qui donnait 58 %  Emmanuel Macron.

----------


## Pyramidev

Rsultat final : Emmanuel Macron a eu 58,55 % des suffrages exprims. Mais cela ne reprsente que 38,52 % des inscrits.

----------


## pmithrandir

pyramiddev, je pense qe c'est parce que les dernier rsultats sont ceux des grandes villes, plus a meme de voter pour macron que les petites. (plus d'tranger, population plus duque, etc...)

ils sont quand mme assez prcis a 20h je trouve. c'est assez impressionnant.

On notera qu'il rassemble environ 2M de voix de moins qu'en 2017, ce n'est pas rien.  Et comme tu le souligne, avec un vote utile a fond, a peine 38% des inscrits, ca fait beaucoup d'opposants potentiels.


Pour ma part, jh'spre vraimet qu'il y aura une cohabitation. Non pas que je rve de voir JLM a ce poste, mais j'ai toujours trouv que la 5me tait un rgime beaucoup plus quilibr dans cette configuration.

On a alors 2 partis qui s'opposent qui se surveille l'un l'autre, des mesures qui passent ncessairement devant le parlement, rien de secret trop longtemps, puisque le prsident n'a pas intrt a tre associ a des saloperies, etc...
Et la plupart des dcisions internationales deviennent des compromis entre les 2 partis, ce qui les rends plus quilibres.

C'est pour moi la configuration idale en faveur du pays.

----------


## foetus

Voila le rsum de cette lection  ::aie:: 
Encore 1 fois les mdias  la botte du systme avaient donn le scnario 6 mois  l'avance : 1 rlection de E. Macron grce au barrage extrme droite.1 lection sans aucun dbat. E. Macron n'a fait que 4 semaines de campagne, 2-3 interviews et 1 meeting.E. Macron sur son trne : personne ne l'a attaqu. Mme Marine Le Pen qui n'a pas voulu, soit pour paratre calme soit pour ne pas tre contre.La gauche qui fait le tapin, c'est misrable. Tous ceux qui se disent anti (anti-fa, anti systme, communiste, ...) ont vot E. Macron. J-L Mlenchon qui a juste mis quelques minutes aprs sa dfaite, pour "vendre ses 21%".Marine Le Pen et J-L Mlenchon qui ne veulent pas tre prsidents, juste dans l'opposition, leur rente depuis 30 ans.dit: pas de trucage des lections comme certains le pensaient, avec par exemple, l'obligation du pass vaccinal pour aller voter.

----------


## escartefigue

> Pour ma part, j'espre vraiment qu'il y aura une cohabitation. Non pas que je rve de voir JLM  ce poste, mais j'ai toujours trouv que la 5me tait un rgime beaucoup plus quilibr dans cette configuration.


Attention, si cohabitation il y a, rien ne prouve que ce sera en faveur de LFI, il n'est pas exclu que l'extrme droite parvienne a obtenir des lus  l'assemble nationale. 
Oui, les lections locales ont toujours t difficiles pour le FN/RN, mais rien n'est couru d'avance, surtout que dans les campagnes, la fille Le Pen a fait de gros scores, il est donc envisageable que des dputs des zones rurales soient issus des listes d'extrme droite.

Reste  savoir dans quelles proportions.

Ensuite, toujours si cohabitation il y a, avec LFI ou le RN, ce sera bien plus compliqu que lors des cohabitations prcdentes. Si c'est la droite rpublicaine ou la gauche PS / PRG / verts (trs, mais alors trs peu probable), ce sera bien plus simple.

----------


## virginieh

> Si c'est la droite rpublicaine ou la gauche PS / PRG / verts (trs, mais alors trs peu probable), ce sera bien plus simple.


Ce ne sera mme pas une vraie cohabitation, ils trouveront des accords trs vite.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Attention, si cohabitation il y a, rien ne prouve que ce sera en faveur de LFI, il n'est pas exclu que l'extrme droite parvienne a obtenir des lus  l'assemble nationale. 
> Oui, les lections locales ont toujours t difficiles pour le FN/RN, mais rien n'est couru d'avance, surtout que dans les campagnes, la fille Le Pen a fait de gros scores, il est donc envisageable que des dputs des zones rurales soient issus des listes d'extrme droite.


C'est dj le cas, il me semble. Je crois qu'on a quelque chose comme 6 ou 7 dputs RN  l'assemble. Pour la cohabitation, par contre, c'est pas gagn pour eux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pyramidev

OMG ! Prsidentielle 2022 : le Conseil constitutionnel invalide les votes de la commune o Jean Lassalle a mis en scne son abstention.
Je savais que, quand quelqu'un faisait de la propagande lectorale dans un bureau de vote, il risquait des poursuites pnales.
Par contre, je ne savais pas que le Conseil constitutionnel pouvait invalider tous les votes de la commune.
a veut dire que, pour faire baisser le score d'un certain candidat, il suffit d'aller faire le pitre dans un bureau de vote o les gens ont plus tendance  voter pour ce candidat que dans le reste de la France ? Ce systme n'est pas logique.  ::weird::

----------


## pmithrandir

Si  tu regardes  la taille de la ville tu verra qu il y  155 habitants.
Donc 1 seul bureau de vote je pense.

Le prsident du bureau ayant autoris une fraude, il est logique de lui retirer la confiance sur l intgrit du scrutin.

Vu le nombre de personnes impliqus c est  plutt la norme.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Si  tu regardes  la taille de la ville tu verra qu il y  155 habitants.
> Donc 1 seul bureau de vote je pense.
> 
> Le prsident du bureau ayant autoris une fraude, il est logique de lui retirer la confiance sur l intgrit du scrutin.
> 
> Vu le nombre de personnes impliqus c est  plutt la norme.


Qu'on sanctionne Jean Lasalle soit. 

De la a invalider le rsultat d'un bureau entier ... C'est aussi constable ... Je voterai et on viendrait  invalider le vote pour X ou Y raison dans le bureau ou je suis , si la loi m'autorise  m'exprimer par le droit de vote, je n'hsiterai pas une seconde  faire un recours en justice pour demander un nouveau scrutin .

On n'a pas  empcher des gens de voter ...  ::?:

----------


## Gunny

> Si  tu regardes  la taille de la ville tu verra qu il y  155 habitants.
> Donc 1 seul bureau de vote je pense.
> 
> Le prsident du bureau ayant autoris une fraude, il est logique de lui retirer la confiance sur l intgrit du scrutin.
> 
> Vu le nombre de personnes impliqus c est  plutt la norme.


Oui, quand quelqu'un qui est sens veiller sur le scrutin est pris  faire des choses interdites, a me semble logique que les rsultats du bureau de vote doivent tre annuls. Dans la mesure o le nombre de votes est tellement minuscule que a ne changerait strictement rien au scrutin, il n'y a pas vraiment de raison de crier au scandale. C'est le systme lectoral qui fonctionne comme il doit, ni plus ni moins.

----------


## virginieh

> Si  tu regardes  la taille de la ville tu verra qu il y  155 habitants.
> Donc 1 seul bureau de vote je pense.
> 
> Le prsident du bureau ayant autoris une fraude, il est logique de lui retirer la confiance sur l intgrit du scrutin.
> 
> Vu le nombre de personnes impliqus c est  plutt la norme.


Ca ne devrais pas tre la norme justement, t'imagines si aux lgislatives tous ceux qui veulent voter blanc font la mme chose ? et aux prochaines prsidentielles ? 

Jusqu' quel nombre dinscrits dans un bureau de vote on invalide tous les rsultats de ce bureau ?

S'il avait fait a en 2017, les lections de cette anne auraient peut-tre pu tre compltement invalides, vu le nombre de personnes qui ne voulaient pas de ce 2me tour.

Et si on fixe une limite  la taille du bureau lectoral, c'est encore pire, que les rsultats des grandes villes sont valides et les petits villages non  ... On sait que a aurait largement avantag un des 2 candidats. Ce qui aurait ncessit l'annulation de tous les votes.

----------


## Gunny

> Ca ne devrais pas tre la norme justement, t'imagines si aux lgislatives tous ceux qui veulent voter blanc font la mme chose ? et aux prochaines prsidentielles ? 
> 
> Jusqu' quel nombre dinscrits dans un bureau de vote on invalide tous les rsultats de ce bureau ?
> 
> S'il avait fait a en 2017, les lections de cette anne auraient peut-tre pu tre compltement invalides, vu le nombre de personnes qui ne voulaient pas de ce 2me tour.
> 
> Et si on fixe une limite  la taille du bureau lectoral, c'est encore pire, que les rsultats des grandes villes sont valides et les petits villages non  ... On sait que a aurait largement avantag un des 2 candidats. Ce qui aurait ncessit l'annulation de tous les votes.


C'est justement car Jean Lassalle n'est pas un quidam. 



> Ces agissements ont, eu gard  la notorit de M. Lassalle dans la commune de Lourdios-Ichre et  sa qualit de dput et d'ancien maire, t de nature  altrer la sincrit du scrutin dans cette commune. Il y a lieu, par suite, indpendamment des ventuelles poursuites pnales qui seraient susceptibles d'tre engages, d'annuler les suffrages exprims dans cette commune.


Si je vais au bureau de vote crier "JE NE VOTERAI PAS", je me ferais peut-tre virer et coller une amende, mais mon intervention n'influencera pas le scrutin.

C'est tout  fait normal d'annuler les rsultats des bureaux o les rgles n'ont pas t respectes, quelle qu'en soit la taille. a arrive rgulirement (une trentaine juste pour le second tour), et pour moins que a : https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/poli...ais-1651088267
Ce n'est pas une question de la taille du bureau de vote, mais du nombre de votes par rapport  la diffrence entre les candidats. Si le nombre total de votes annuls (sur l'lection entire, pas uniquement dans le bureau) ne peut mathmatiquement faire pencher la balance du rsultat, il n'y a pas de raison de refaire le scrutin.

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, pour rpondre si un systme se mettait en place au niveau national pour bloquer le scrutin ou l invalider... il y aurait plusieurs actions effectues.

La protection des bureaux de vote par les forces de l'ordre. Franaise ou international selon le contexte.
L annulation des bureaux de vote.
Un nouveau scrutin sur les mme rgles avec des protections en plus dans un dlai court si ces annulations peuvent remettre en cause le rsultat final.

Dans notre hypothse Macron ayant plus d un million de voix d avance..  refaire voter 155 personnes n  aucun intrt.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans notre hypothse Macron ayant plus d un million de voix d avance..  refaire voter 155 personnes n  aucun intrt.


Dans la mesure ou M. Lassale, comme cela a t dit,  n'est pas un quidam lambda, et que l'information de son acte a t rendu public trs tt dans la journe. Personnellement, il me semble l'avoir entendu  la radio vers 10:30/11:00. 

Donc, on pourrait considrer que TOUS les votes ayant eu lieu aprs la publication de l'acte de M. Lassalle ont pu subir l'influence de ce dernier, et donc les annuler. Ce qui obligerait  refaire le vote.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bonjour  toutes et tous,

Depuis dimanche, c'est LA question que se pose tous les journaleux politologues : Qui, E. Macron, va-t-il choisir pour succder  Jean Castex en tant que 1er ministre ?

Des noms circulent, certains prdisent que ce sera une femme, d'autres que ce sera un 1er ministre "d'ouverture", d'autres, au contraire,  un proche et fidle du dbut du prsident.

Pour ma part, je pense que s'il prend le temps d'annoncer son choix, c'est qu'il est en plein calcul. Les lgislatives sont LA prochaine tape importante. S'il a une majorit suffisante, il pourra s'attacher  la destruction de la France comme il l'entend, mais, si ce n'est pas le cas, il devra jongler avec des alliances plus ou moins fiables.

Donc, il attend. Quoi ? H bien de connatre les vritables forces en prsence. Et, surtout, quelles alliances risquent de le mettre  mal. Je pense surtout  gauche. L'Union Populaire runissant LFI, le PCF, le PS et EELV, si elle russit,  de quoi faire peur  la Macronnie. Alors, attendre de voir ce que donne cette alliance, pour mieux la torpiller, est une stratgie qui pourrait s'annoncer payante pour le locataire de l'lyse. En effet, admettons que les pourparlers entre ces quatre formations aboutissent, est-ce qu'elle rsisterait  la nomination d'un 1er ministre PS ou EELV ? Pas sr ! Et, je pense que c'est exactement ce  quoi rflchit E. Macron. Aprs tout, une fois les lgislatives gagnes, il pourra remettre un 1er ministre  sa botte, tranquillement !  ::aie:: 

Et vous ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Bubu017

Pour le coup, je ne vois pas l'intrt de changer de premier ministre maintenant vu qu'il ne restera que quelques mois, car mme si Macron a la majorit aux lgislatives, il rebougera tout a.
et personne du camp adverse acceptera le poste jusqu'aux lgislatives.

----------


## sanderbe

Boujour, 




> Et vous ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


De mon point de vu de Belge , Macron devrait nommer Le Pen en temps 1ere ministre.

La raison ? 

Le RN supplante maintenant "la droite". LFI supplante "la gauche" . Le clivage gauche / droite si typiquement franais existe encore, cependant dans une autre forme. 

Nationaux VS mondialistes .

La France est clairement  droite . Lextrme centre ultra libral de Macron , le reste de LR, R! , RN , DLF ... 60% des franais sont  droite.

Une forme de cohabitation

----------


## Jon Shannow

Castex reste 1er ministre jusqu'au 13 mai. (source)

D'aprs le communiqu de M. Attal, la raison est que le 1er quinquennat de Macron se termine  cette date, donc, il n'y a pas de raison de changer de gouvernement avant. 

Mais, en fait, Macron aurait dj essuy 2 refus. Est-ce qu'il faudra attendre les Lgislatives pour avoir un nouveau gouvernement ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Il devrait surtout le garder jusqu'au lgislatives.
L assemble n ayant pas chang encore... Le prsident restant le mme... Initier un jeu de chaises musicales pour a peine 1 mois n a aucun sens. a nous coterait cher et les ministres a peine en place changeront...

Autant garder les actuels dans cette priode creuse.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je suis d'accord avec toi, Pierre, mais apparemment Castex ne veut pas rester. (source) 

Du coup, il reste jusqu'au 13 mai, mais le 14, Macron devra nommer un autre 1er ministre. Enfin, les choses ont encore le temps d'voluer. 

Si l'accord entre le PS et LFI se confirme, la donne risque de changer pour Macron. Mme si je pense que beaucoup d'lecteurs du PS risque de voter LREM pour faire barrage  Mlenchon.  ::roll::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Si l'accord entre le PS et LFI se confirme, la donne risque de changer pour Macron. Mme si je pense que beaucoup d'lecteurs du PS risque de voter LREM pour faire barrage  Mlenchon.


Peut tre (srement, mme), mais les proportions risquent de changer, pour passer des lois, a risque d'tre plus compliqu  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Mme si je pense que beaucoup d'lecteurs du PS risque de voter LREM pour faire barrage  Mlenchon.


Les lphants du PS oui, sans aucun doute, les lecteurs je ne pense pas, les instances du PS ont valid l'accord ceux qui votent encore PS suivront les directives en majorit, ceux qui voulaient rejoindre Macron l'ont fait depuis longtemps.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Peut tre (srement, mme), mais les proportions risquent de changer, pour passer des lois, a risque d'tre plus compliqu


Et ce sera trs bien. a obligera le gouvernement  ngocier,  trouver des compromis, ou ...  passer en force avec le 49.3, mais dans ce cas, il risque une motion de censure.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les lphants du PS oui, sans aucun doute, les lecteurs je ne pense pas, les instances du PS ont valid l'accord ceux qui votent encore PS suivront les directives en majorit, ceux qui voulaient rejoindre Macron l'ont fait depuis longtemps.


J'espre que tu auras raison.

----------


## pmithrandir

Il y aura aussi une dimension locale.

Il ne faut pas oublier que les acteurs des partis "extrmes" sont souvent des seconds couteaux aux dents longues.

On risque d avoir avec les candidats LFI une brochette de naze pour lesquels la logique locale ira  leur encontre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pourquoi t'vertues-tu  considrer LFI comme un parti extremiste ? Ce n'est rien d'autre que ce que le PS n'aurait jamais du cesser d'tre.

Je veux bien que la composante UE de leur programme ne soit pas celle que tu souhaites, mais de l  faire du LFI bashing  tour de bras...  ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce n tait pas le sens de mon propos.

Je voulais dire qu au local, les personnes LFI n taient pas dans une logique de gouvernance. Les "meilleurs" personnes obtenaient les investitures des partis principaux quand les moins bon sont soient second couteaux dans les listes principales... Soit tte de liste dans des listes inligibles.

Et au local, la comptence est souvent plus demande que le parti. 

Hors les qualits d un bon lu d opposition sont de faire suer et de faire du bruit. Il sert de caisse de rsonnance aux insatisfaits.

Ce n est pas le mme profil que qq d lu qui apprend  faire des compromis et a mnager les sensibilits.

Bref, il y aura surement des bons candidats . Mais je suis sur que certain seront aussi disputes car trs moyens.


Et pour info, je suis trs content que cette alliance ait lieu et je pense voter pour un lu nupes. On verra qui se prsente au local.

----------


## ONTAYG

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sr que cette alliance soit l'idal.

Quand je vois dans mon dpartement et entre autre dans ma circonscription les forages qui ont t fait par rapport  des habitus qui connaissent le terrain je ne suis pas sr que ce soit une bonne stratgie.

Pour moi il aurait fallu garder les tnors en place qui ont en gnral beaucoup de chances d'tre rlu que les jeunes inconnus de tous. 

Enfin on verra.

----------

